# Malvoisin's Savage Tide, Act 1 - There Is No Honor



## Malvoisin (Sep 8, 2006)

It's a pleasant spring evening in Sasserine as a diverse group of characters assembles at the estate of the Vanderboren family for dinner. Each arrival has received a letter of invitation from Lavinia Vanderboren, promising a unique opportunity.

Vanderboren Manor is located in the eastern section of the Merchant District, on Festival Street and Blue Skink Lane. The seven-foot-high stone wall that surrounds the estate is impossible to miss, as is the towering, gothic, three-story house that dominates the grounds within. Leering gargoyles and capering nymphs festoon the eaves of the manor's roof, and several trees give the manor grounds a nice buffer from the bustle of the city.

The front gates have been left open for the invitees, who arrive one by one, curious and eager to learn the nature of the dinner party. As the fledgling adventurers approach the front door of the manor house, they note that several others have been invited as well.

(OOC: And so, we begin! Please role-play the arrival of your character at the estate grounds, including a description. Feel free to converse with one another, making reference to any past ties your characters may have with one another. Also, please indicate any knowledge checks you wish to make to learn more about your hostess. Once everyone has assembled together on the grounds, we'll go from there. Enjoy!)
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Easy links to the Savage Tide!
The In-Character thread be here!
The Out-of-Character thread be here!
The Rogue's Gallery be here!


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 8, 2006)

Keoni arrives early, and looking slightly out of place.  His dark hair and complexion mark him as different from the native inhabitants of the city, and his worn hide clothing seems remarkably plain in the face of the Vanderboren Manor.  However, he has obviously made an attempt to appear his best for the dinner.  He is scrubbed clean, and the bronze torc around his neck glimmers in the remaining light.

He approaches the open gate nervously, with his invitation held in his hand.  As he notices the other arrivals he peers around, scanning the group for any familiar faces.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

A man dressed in crumpled clothing---it may have been fine long ago---starts wandering towards the manor. He is an older sort, with salt-peter hair that was half-heartedly put down with some loosely applied oil and a unkempt beard that would not be tamed. The man is only half-paying attention to where he is going; instead, he seems fascinated by something small that his playing with in his hands. Just before running into the outlander in hides, the man looks up with a bit of a startle and quickly tucks the object of his fascination into an available pouch.

"Gobs, man! Why be you lurkin around like so? Gave and old man a fright, did ya!" The man's eyes narrow a bit as scrutinizes the young man. "By the barbed beards of Ix'chila the Damned, it be you, Keoni? What takes you to these twisted passages of the merchant princes? Don't be a'tellin me that the Lady Vanderwhomever got your strings too?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2006)

Striding up the path is a tall handsome elf attired in striking silver clothes. His violet eyes sparkle with the anticipation of good times. Upon spying Mad Col his smile broadens. "*Master Col! Well this is a pleasant surprise, I wasn't expecting to find you at Lady Vanderboren's meeting. I wonder if this will turn out to be a gathering for an occult society then*." Kalen turns to the islander talking with Col. "*Allow me to introduce myself, I am Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin, magister of the Art. Are you a fellow practicioner as well*?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

Cutting off the boy's response, Col rejoinders, "The boy? Nah, he be a tribesman from the distant isles. Gots a gift, true, but tis not da occult. If his stories be true, they be the dragon-whershiping kind, so they may have ties to the Dracoloxali, but he not be a spell slinger." The old coot then eyes the building. "Vanderhouse. I'm sure I've heard that before somewhere..."

OOC: Knowledge (nobility) and (local) checks about these dem folks.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 8, 2006)

Col's Knowledge Checks:
[sblock]The Vanderboren name is well known in Sasserine as a noble family with a long history of prosperity in the city. Col recalls that a tragic fire a month ago claimed the lives of Verik and Larissa Vanderboren, and that they were survived by their two children...daughter Lavinia (the eldest) and son Vanthus.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 8, 2006)

Keoni jumps a little himself as Col suddenly speaks up from behind him.  He whirls round to find the moon-touched man from the docks standing there.  The man's way of talking was very strange, and Keoni only understood about half of it.

"I was given this letter. . . "

He is saved from trying to explain further by the sudden arrival of another man.  He bows his head politely to the newcomer as the elf and old man rattle off at each other.

"My greetings to you . . . magister.  I practice no magic of my own.  Tonight's gathering must have some other purpose, but I must admit that it has not been revealed to me."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tonight's gathering must have some other purpose, but I must admit that it has not been revealed to me."



Col had already started ignoring the two, looking instead at a carving on the impressive stone wall. It _almost_ looked like it could be one of the Seven Signs of Shargoth, but he could be reading too much into it. As Keoni's statement filtered into Col's awareness, he straightened up and looked at the two again. "Hmm. My guess? She needs something done discreet-like. Maybe her brother's got the pox and only we three know the special herbs to heal him. Or maybe her folks are flamey zombies, back from the dead for some tragic wrong. Gobs, who knows with these noble types! We'll find out soon 'nough." Col pauses a moment, then adds, "Oh, and don't mention the folks. Probably a sore subject. Not that they're undead as far as I know, but burnin' to death ain't good for nobody."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 9, 2006)

Damash felt uncomfortable leaving the security of the ports behind, as there was little to fear when he knew the sea could offer him refuge, but two hours before the appointed time he began his journey to the Vanderboren Manor. He knew that his simple clothes marked him as a tradesman and until he knew what his mystery summoner required of him, perhaps that was a good thing.

Asking directions as he walked, Damash finally made it to the proper street and as he approached he saw a trio of men nearing the open gate which lead into the property. Two of the men he knew he had seen from the docks, but the slender elf was unknown to him.

_'The older man watched me from afar as I did my devotions for almost a week, but never approached me and the other is a solid sailor I have been told. Could she be wishing to hire men for a cruise?'_

His thoughts were interrupted by a high pitched yapping bark from the gate Damash was standing beside. The small dog, smaller than some wharf rats Damash had killed while moving cargo, ran in a smalll tight circle behind the safety of the iron fence barking at him to move on.

The three men turned as one and Damash thanked the _Deep Father_ for the bronze of his skin keeping his flush from showing.

"I am looking for Lady Vanderboren's Manor. Would you three happen to know where it is?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "I am looking for Lady Vanderboren's Manor. Would you three happen to know where it is?"



At the sudden yapping noise, Col's head swivels. Animals were sensitive to the evils that walked freely among us, and one could never be too careful. Putting his hand inside his pouch to where he placed that hereto unseen acquisition from earlier, the older man carefully scrutinized the stranger. After a moment, it came to him, and his hand eased back out of the pocket.

"You be that boy that swims like a fish? What's-his-name? Flanash? Demend? Never you mind. This here be the Vanderboren's place, though we have na seen hide nor tail of anyone as yet. They got to you to, then? This be a stranger and stranger. What by Vecna's bloody secrets would a lady noble want a green tribesman, flout'n elfin rapscallion, swimmin' lad, and this old coot fer?" He scratches his beard thoughtfully, not really expecting a response. "Bys the by, the name is Col, lad. That's Keoni"---the young man---"and that's Kalenblahblah." Col turns to the elf a moment. "Your name just be too long."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 10, 2006)

"Perhaps she wishes to gather a crew for a ship? I have seen you by the docks Goodman Col, and I have heard Goodman Keoni is a skilled sailor as well. Do you sail  Goodelf Kalen?"

Ignoring the older man's comment on his ability to swim for the moment, _'how many eyes were on the docks when I won that wager'_, Damash extended his hand first to the elvish stranger.

"I am Damash. Should we enter or wait for them to fetch us from the front of the gate?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "Perhaps she wishes to gather a crew for a ship? I have seen you by the docks Goodman Col, and I have heard Goodman Keoni is a skilled sailor as well. Do you sail  Goodelf Kalen?"



As the elf opens his mouth to speak, Col takes another opportunity to speak for him. "Kalen? Nah, he be a tale-spinnin', magic-flingin', elf swashbuckler extraordinaire, if you hear it from him. Some truth to it, so I heard, just don't play 'im cards. He's got a nasty habit about winnin'."

"Me on the other 'and, I donna sail the Blue Mistress anymore. Gave up me sea legs, did I. Too many dark things under and over da sea fer my likin'."

OOC: Haven't played a low Cha character in a while. It be fun being the cantankerous one.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 10, 2006)

_'He does not know that the land above is twice as dangerous as the one he claims to fear.'_

"Then perhaps she is hoping to convince you to regain them? And there is always need for one who can shape spells aboard a ship. I have seen the cabins of the ship's mage as I moved their crates, and I assure you there are fates worse than the one they have."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "Perhaps she wishes to gather a crew for a ship? I have seen you by the docks Goodman Col, and I have heard Goodman Keoni is a skilled sailor as well. Do you sail  Goodelf Kalen?"




"*Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin magister of the Art at your service." the elf smiles warmly as he introduces himself. "Though for use in the mortal tongue of men Kalen will do just fine.*" Kalen says and gives Damash a wink. "*Let us proceed inside and meet our good hostess gentlemen.*"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2006)

Col nods at the elf's last comment, and spins towards the impressive door for the manse. Looking for a knocker, he suddenly starts, points, and exclaims, "The mark of the Fiery Eye! What demon haunted place be this!" Reaching again into his pocket, he almost takes something out, and starts saying, "I'll take care of...", when he stops, and squints at the knocker again. "No... looks to be a standard sunburst, not even Pelorian. But they do have da similarity. Best be careful in any case."

With that, he knocks loudly on the door.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 11, 2006)

The sounds of Col's knock echoes across the well-manicured lawn of the Vanderboren estate. Even as the assembled foursome waits for a response at the door, two more people come hurrying up the walk. The first is a lean, handsome, blonde man, who introduces himself with a smile as Anar. The second is a short, stocky black-skinned Olman with a powerful build, and dreadlocks. He grunts his name, Chongo. (Players, feel free to interject a response to these newcomers, especially if you have had cause to meet them in your past).

After a few minutes, the door is answered by a familiar, wizened face. Kora the halfling greets each guest by name as she ushers all inside. She looks back briefly before closing the door, as though perhaps she was expecting someone else.

"Welcome, each of you, to Vanderboren Manor. Miss Lavinia will be so pleased you all could come, and so punctually too. Please do make yourselves comfortable. Now, if you'll follow me to the atrium, while the final preparations for dinner are made..."

Kora leads the way down the richly appointed hallway to an expansive atrium, which seems to be at the center of the estate. Hallways lead off in four directions, and an ornate fountain decorates the center of the room. The ceiling is open to the evening sky, and the setting sun casts a warm glow upon the guests' faces. Kora excuses herself while the group waits.

After a few minutes, four figures emerge from one of the halls, and head toward the party. These newcomers are a jaunty male half-elf dressed in leather armor and armed with a half-dozen daggers of different shapes; a dark-skinned dwarf with a sour expression dressed in green and brown robes and clutching a large curved spear; an attractive but haughty-looking woman dressed in dark purple robes and with a tatoo of a crescent moon on one cheek; and lastly, a tall and handsome man dressed in a polished breastplate carrying a bastard sword. (Knowledge: Local Checks?)

The man in the breastplate stops and sizes up the group before him. "Hmm. You must be the help Lavinia's bringing in to do the chores. Well, best of luck to ya!"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2006)

Kalen treats the man's comments about chores as a friendly joke and replies with a wry smile. "*So you're the old Vanderboren gardner who is to be replaced then I take it? You mortals age so quickly, but I'd have thought you've got a few good years left in you yet. Tired yourself out lifting those big pruning shears you carry while wearing that metal shirt? The blackberry topiary is not truly so fearsome here is it? In any case, I thank you for the good wishes, though for the moment I'm here for the fine conversation. Tell me what chores need doing around here though, I would be most interested in hearing*."

ooc [SBLOCK] no knowledge local[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2006)

When Col sees the other two arrive before the door opens, he smiles and claps the short jungle man on the shoulder. "You too, Chongo? This Lady has her talons everywhere, does she not? This be interesting, fer sure."

~~~

Being led in, Col keeps an eye on the furnishings and art, alert for any arrangements or pieces that suggest an occult connection. He remembers the soul traps he read about in _Dark Furyondy_ that were formed out of decorative statues. Waiting in the atrium, he is about to mention the unusual configuration of the roof opening---it has similarities to the binding circle for the Hzame Beast---when the motley crew appears from behind the closed doors. He says nothing as the elf taunts them; instead, he peers at them closely, as is is want.

OOC: That's be me doing the Knowledge thing. In general, unless the Knowledge looks quite obscure (or we are in combat), Col will just take 10 on these checks. Speeds things up.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 11, 2006)

Seeing Chongo arriving at this gathering, Damash felt more confident that their summoner was seeking to gather the backbone of a strong sailing crew. It was his and Chongo's challenge which had first sparked the talks of Damash's uncanny ability in the water and while Damash's heritage had given him the edge, Damash knew there were few others who could come close to the Olman's ability naturally.

Allowing the others to enter before him, Damash looked around the waiting room and was preparing to step aside when the gauntlet was thrown down and accepted by the elf and the armored stranger. He didn't know if this other group would also be sailing with them, but he did know the tides were easier on those who did not fight against them.

_'Watch, learn, reflect...this is the way of the sea.'_


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2006)

Keoni bows his head in greeting to Anar, another from the dockside taverns of this town.  He allows the others to preceed him into the manor and finally enters slowly, his eyes wide as he stares around at the oppulent surroundings.

He gives the handsome man a curious look at his comment.  Chores?  But the elf seemed to think it perfectly normal, so Keoni remains silent.  He nods greetings to all those assembled but stands back to watch.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: That's be me doing the Knowledge thing. In general, unless the Knowledge looks quite obscure (or we are in combat), Col will just take 10 on these checks. Speeds things up.




[sblock=Col, Knowledge (Local) Check]
Col recognizes these adventurers by reputation, if not experience...the Jade Ravens. They are a mercenary company that have reportedly been in the employ of the Vanderboren family for several years.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2006)

After scruitinizing the strangers for a moment, Col straightens up a bit and declares, "The Jade Ravens, eh? No surprise see'n ya here, being the Vanderboren's fingers as it were. Off to secure more mercantile interests, I take it? No matter, seeing you makes me think that the Vanderboren's prolly need us less for traipsing around an' monster fighting and more for somen' less over the table. Hrm." The old man begins rubbing his chin in thought.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 12, 2006)

The Jade Ravens were unknown entities to Damash, but from the reaction the older man was giving them, they were apparently figures of importance to the Lady Vanderboren.

_'If she has them on her retainer, what does she need with us?'_


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 12, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen treats the man's comments about chores as a friendly joke and replies with a wry smile. "*So you're the old Vanderboren gardner who is to be replaced then I take it? You mortals age so quickly, but I'd have thought you've got a few good years left in you yet. Tired yourself out lifting those big pruning shears you carry while wearing that metal shirt? The blackberry topiary is not truly so fearsome here is it? In any case, I thank you for the good wishes, though for the moment I'm here for the fine conversation. Tell me what chores need doing around here though, I would be most interested in hearing*."



The leader of the mercenaries leans toward Kalen with narrowed eyes, as though trying to decide whether to be insulted. After a long moment of tension, he finally diffuses the situation with a sharp laugh. "Ha ha, well said my elven friend. Gardener, indeed!"  The man's hand does appear to tighten on the hilt of his bastard sword, despite his apparent amusement. "I'm sure Lavinia will instruct you with all the details of your chore over dinner. I'd hate to spoil the excitement."



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> After scruitinizing the strangers for a moment, Col straightens up a bit and declares, "The Jade Ravens, eh? No surprise see'n ya here, being the Vanderboren's fingers as it were. Off to secure more mercantile interests, I take it? No matter, seeing you makes me think that the Vanderboren's prolly need us less for traipsing around an' monster fighting and more for somen' less over the table. Hrm." The old man begins rubbing his chin in thought.



The leader of the Jade Ravens gives a quick glance at Col, perhaps surprised at being recognized. His lip curls in a slight sneer at the man's ragged appearance, then he says dismissively, "Yes, well, we haven't got time to stay and chat. We have important business to attend to in Cauldron. Let's go."  With that, he strides away and the other members of the mercenary band fall in behind him. They depart the atrium without looking back.

Just as the Jade Ravens stalk out of the atrium, Kora comes in from another hallway and announces, "Dinner is served!"

The party follows the tiny halfling down the hall, and into a private dining room. The room is comfortable and cozy, and softly lit by wall-mounted lanterns. A window overlooks the manor's central courtyard and the carpet is thick and soft. A large portrait hangs on the wall, a fine work depicting a handsome young man with a short beard. Standing before the portrait is an attractive human woman wearing a long, flowing blue dress. She smiles as the characters enter, introducing herself. "Good evening! I am Lavinia Vanderboren. Welcome to my home, won't you please be seated? Dinner will be served momentarily."

(OOC: Go ahead and make introductions and small talk as you like.)


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2006)

Ignoring his dismissal by the Jade Ravens---Col has long gotten used to being ignored---the older man keeps a keen eye out they are lead towards the dining hall. Once there, is hawkish gaze takes in everything, looking for the hidden significance in every shadow. He sees the Lady look a bit askance when she sees him, though she hides it well, but he ignores that too. Instead, he takes a long look at the portrait of significance and then around the room again.

"Lady. Saw your right hand on the way out. I assume we are to be your left, eh? Heh, heh. Never you mind. Will yer brother be ajoinin' us, or this to be kept in the dark from him as well?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 12, 2006)

Chongo had been following along silently, warily eyeing the estate and the - to his eyes - ostentatious displays of wealth. He was unsure of his purpose for being here, but seeing familiar faces eased his mind somewhat.

"Eat first, then talk?" He looks at the fine cutlery and delicate dinnerware, then uncomfortably around the room. Everything here was too nice by far for him to be at ease. "Col, what you mean by 'left hand'? It's bad luck to use left hand."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 12, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ignoring his dismissal by the Jade Ravens---Col has long gotten used to being ignored---the older man keeps a keen eye out they are lead towards the dining hall. Once there, is hawkish gaze takes in everything, looking for the hidden significance in every shadow. He sees the Lady look a bit askance when she sees him, though she hides it well, but he ignores that too. Instead, he takes a long look at the portrait of significance and then around the room again.
> 
> "Lady. Saw your right hand on the way out. I assume we are to be your left, eh? Heh, heh. Never you mind. Will yer brother be ajoinin' us, or this to be kept in the dark from him as well?"



Lavinia's eyes glance up and linger on the portrait briefly, then she answers simply, "No, Vanthus has left town."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Col, what you mean by 'left hand'? It's bad luck to use left hand."



The begraggled man looks at the tribesman appraisingly. "It is, ain't it? It is indeed. Being the sinister hand, the one hidden, the hand of secrets."


			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Lavinia's eyes glance up and linger on the portrait briefly, then she answers simply, "No, Vanthus has left town."



Col nods, but does not reply. Instead, he sits, and looks at the spread before him. Not waiting for the others or additional permision, the old man beings to eat. Not sloppily, not refined, but mechanically as food was something needed, but not of interest to the fellow.

OOC: GwydapLlew, I changed Chongo's color to DarkOrchid as it reads better on a dark background (Indigo does not have enough luminance contrast).


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 12, 2006)

OOC: GwydapLlew, I changed Chongo's color to DarkOrchid as it reads better on a dark background (Indigo does not have enough luminance contrast).

[sblock=OOC]That works better. I hadn't proofed the color - thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2006)

Anar’s bright eyes give an appraising survey of the room as he enters. The man seems to fit nicely with the lavish surroundings, his fine clothing and gleaming jewelry giving the impression of wealth. At Lavinia’s words, he flashes a rakish smile and bows deeply.  “M’lady, it is a pleasure to sup at your table. Truly, you do us great honor by inviting us into your home.” Not altogether a stranger to the forms of etiquette, Anar waits for the host to take her seat before himself taking a place at the table.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 13, 2006)

Lavinia says, "Are you hungry? I know I am! Let's continue our conversation over dinner."  She gives Col a strange look as he has already seated himself and begun eating a roll; but, she offers a very pleased smile to Anar at his chivalry and charm.

Lavinia seats herself at the head of the long table, and invites the rest of the dinner party to do the same. Moments later, a pair of servants begin bustling in and out of the room, laying tray after tray of succulent smelling food on the table. Fresh boiled crabs, broiled ans teamed fish, roast turkey, and smoked venison are supplemented with yams and numerous other vegetables, fresh fruit, and warm sweetbread. The wine and ale flow freely and everything is beyond delicious. Everyone enjoys the meal for several minutes until, at last, Lavinia gets to the business at hand. Wiping her mouth with a cloth napkin, she begins to speak.   

"As you may have heard, I recently inherited my parents' estate. Along with this fine house, unfortunately, came a fine amount of debt owed the Dawn Council, the harbor-master, and quite a few guildhalls. It seems my parents, for all their success as adventurers, were not as skilled at finance as one might expect. If I'm to get these taxes paid, I'll need to access my family's vault under Castle Teraknian. 

"And that's the problem, you see. The vaults are magically locked - keyed to special signet rings. Both of my parents had these rings, at least, until recently. My mother lost hers a few months ago. She arranged for a replacement, but it won't be done for another month or so, too late for me. Which leaves my father's ring. He never wore it - he had a thing about men wearing jewelry. He kept it hidden somewhere on his ship, the Blue Nixie. The problem there is that the harbormaster's seized the ship until someone pays for the last four months of mooring. I've paid the fines to the man the harbormaster's put in charge of my ship, a brute named Soller Vark. Yet when I went to claim my ship, Vark's men wouldn't let me board, claiming that I hadn't yet paid the fines. I spoke to Vark again and he denied ever receiving my payment. My complaints to the harbormaster have fallen on deaf ears - he's a doddering old fool who trusts his man and won't relent.

"Vark and his men are up to something on my ship, I know it. What I need is to find out exactly what they're up to. Unfortunately, Vark's not the type to react well to diplomacy or logic. I need someone who speaks his language...which is where you come in. If you can find out what he's using my ship for, or even better, recover the money I paid him, I'll pay each of you 200 gold in return once I've access to my vault."

OOC: Your responses and questions?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2006)

Around a succulent crab leg, Col mutters, "So ya want us to see what's agoin' on, maybe get yer money, but leave the ring there? What you gonna do, go back to the harbormaster with our report? I don't believe he'd take that tale from you if he no trust you that first time." He chases the leg down with a swig of ale, and wipes his mouth on something convenient. "Where be this accouterment o' the sea and be there a sketch of its design?"

OOC: Knowledge (local/nobility) on what Col knows on the harbormaster, similar for this Vark fellow. Take 10 on the first (as the harbormaster is probably well known), roll for the second.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2006)

Anar eats lightly, ensuring that there is room in his belly for a sampling of each of the flavorful dishes served at the repast, and sipping slowly at the fine wine. All charm and smiles, the dashing young man is full of complements for the host, gracious thank yous to the servants, and good-natured joking with his newfound companions.

After hearing the business proposition, he is quiet for several moments, until he hears Col's mutterings. "I believe our most excellent host hopes us to recover any valuables from the ship that might belong to her family, including the ring, should we not be able to secure the release of the ship." After a few moments though, he continues. "Perhaps this "Vark" fellow has somehow learned that Lady Lavinia's ring is somewhere upon the ship, and is hoping to find it himself while the vessel is in his hands?"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 13, 2006)

Damash had not seen such a bounty of food since his arrival on the surface lands, and his stomach growled in appreciation of the prospects as well. Focusing on the seafood, as his system still found itself uneasy with some surface dweller dishes, he listened to the side conversations and although he wanted to join in with them for the sake of etiquette, he could not bring himself to do so.

_'What am I to say? When was the last time you were by the Reef of Shalimar? The turtles are moving to the warmer waters earlier this year than last, I fear the sharks will not be far behind them. Did you know Goodwife Ingrim has a new stew with redrag from the silt?'_

As he glanced down at his calloused hands, Damash knew that for better or worse, it was best to present himself as nothing more than what he was at the moment; a skilled worker.

Resuming his meal for a moment, he stopped for good when the Lady Vanderboren began discussing with them their reasons for being called tonight. Although he could not recall ever working on the Blue Nixie, a ship was a ship and he was quite familiar with the common floorplans of those in the dock.

_'So it is for our knowledge of the sea she needs us, as well as our willingness to get our hands dirty.'_

The tenets of his faith spoke of letting things take their natural course and only choosing a side if there was no other option. This belief was what had trapped his people under the seas for centuries, but Damash felt that there were times the water had to be guided by more than just time.

_'I would not be here if that was not the case...'_

Leaning forward to hear the discussion around him better, Damash listened to see if there was something he could add to the talks.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if you allow untrained knowledge checks, but if you do then I would like to try my luck at local (for the dockmaster), local for the Blue Nixie (trying to recall what type of ship and if he remembers the basic floorplan), local (for a shipwright who might have those plans if his memory fails him), local (for anything on Vark he might have heard),  and a random check to see if he ever worked for her folks before the accident and perhaps that is why Kora remembered him.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2006)

Keoni lay down the fruit at which he was nibbling when Lavinia starts speaking.  He stares thoughtfully at the ceiling while she describes her problem.  Once she is finished, he glances around at the others, gauging their reactions, listening to Anar and Col before responding for himself.

"I cannot say I like the sound of this Vark fellow, but it seems like information and proof are the most important things here.  If the harbor master will not listen, presumably he has a superior to whom we could speak if we had proof of our claims.  The money he claims not to have and a small ring could probably be taken, but if we try and remove too much from the ship, it would attract unwanted attention, no?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2006)

Kalen enjoys the fruit and fish, a touch of the venison, and the small talk, bantering with Anar.

Kalen agrees with Anar's assessment. "*A true cad, trying to take advantage of a woman in a tight spot. If he knows of the vault and ring then it sounds like he is trying to gain it all himself as well as your craft. I'm sure there will be weak willed lackeys willing to talk about what they are doing aboard the ship. However there are two key rings to the vault you say, how was your mother's ring lost? Do you fear it has fallen into foul hands as well?*


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*However there are two key rings to the vault you say, how was your mother's ring lost? Do you fear it has fallen into foul hands as well?*



As he picks out bits of fish with his pinky, Col adds to no one in particular, "Lost? Hrm. I recall that the Rituals of Shulak Klur should be able to bind a fiend of the Lost Plane for the purposing of finding what was lost. Though I doubt we have sixty six virgin sheep and the black heart of a traitor for it!" He chuckles softly to himself at this last bit.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Around a succulent crab leg, Col mutters, "So ya want us to see what's agoin' on, maybe get yer money, but leave the ring there? What you gonna do, go back to the harbormaster with our report? I don't believe he'd take that tale from you if he no trust you that first time." He chases the leg down with a swig of ale, and wipes his mouth on something convenient. "Where be this accouterment o' the sea and be there a sketch of its design?"
> 
> OOC: Knowledge (local/nobility) on what Col knows on the harbormaster, similar for this Vark fellow. Take 10 on the first (as the harbormaster is probably well known), roll for the second.



Lavinia responds with a very serious tone, "Do not misapprehend me, Mister Tobison. I wish to recover all of my property from Vark...the money, the ring, _and_ the ship. Trying to involve the harbormaster has not borne fruit thus far, and if he won't listen to me, I doubt seriously he will listen to you. No, I want the six of you to persuade Vark and his men to relinquish that which does not belong to him, by _any means necessary._ If words fail you, I trust you have other means at your disposal..."  she trails off leaving the unspoken meaning of her statement to hang in the air.

She then continues, "The Blue Nixie is docked at pier five here in the Merchant District - that's the long pier between the Merchant's Guildhall and the Smith's Guildhall. I don't have a floorplan handy, but I understand that several of you have experienced life aboard ships...if so, you'll find no surprises in the layout of the 'Nixie."

[sblock=Col's Knowledge Check]
Col has heard that Lord Keltar Isalaran, the aging harbormaster and representative for the Azure District on the Dawn Council, has been struggling to find a suitable replacement for his position as his health begins to fail. His children are either disinterested or absent, and the leading family in contention for the position, the Kellanis, are bitter opponents of old Isalaran. It may be that this distraction has caused Keltar to be less vigilant in his everyday duties than he ought. Col has never heard of Soller Vark.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar eats lightly, ensuring that there is room in his belly for a sampling of each of the flavorful dishes served at the repast, and sipping slowly at the fine wine. All charm and smiles, the dashing young man is full of complements for the host, gracious thank yous to the servants, and good-natured joking with his newfound companions.
> 
> After hearing the business proposition, he is quiet for several moments, until he hears Col's mutterings. "I believe our most excellent host hopes us to recover any valuables from the ship that might belong to her family, including the ring, should we not be able to secure the release of the ship." After a few moments though, he continues. "Perhaps this "Vark" fellow has somehow learned that Lady Lavinia's ring is somewhere upon the ship, and is hoping to find it himself while the vessel is in his hands?"



"It may be so,"  answers Lavinia, leaning in closer to Anar as she sips her wine, "but I don't know what he thinks he could accomplish with it. Only a member of my family would be granted access to the vault. In any case, it certainly seems that Vark is using my ship for some purpose, and I doubt seriously he has any good intentions."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Not sure if you allow untrained knowledge checks, but if you do then I would like to try my luck at local (for the dockmaster), local for the Blue Nixie (trying to recall what type of ship and if he remembers the basic floorplan), local (for a shipwright who might have those plans if his memory fails him), local (for anything on Vark he might have heard),  and a random check to see if he ever worked for her folks before the accident and perhaps that is why Kora remembered him.[/sblock]




[sblock=Tonks]Sorry, Tonks, no untrained knowledge checks in my game, because then where's the incentive to put any skill points therein? However, I like your last question, so let's explore that tie. Let's say that, in fact, Damash did serve for a few weeks as a dock hand in the employ of the Vanderboren family. He has helped unload cargo for them on several occasions, quite possibly from the Blue Nixie itself.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni lay down the fruit at which he was nibbling when Lavinia starts speaking.  He stares thoughtfully at the ceiling while she describes her problem.  Once she is finished, he glances around at the others, gauging their reactions, listening to Anar and Col before responding for himself.
> 
> "I cannot say I like the sound of this Vark fellow, but it seems like information and proof are the most important things here.  If the harbor master will not listen, presumably he has a superior to whom we could speak if we had proof of our claims.  The money he claims not to have and a small ring could probably be taken, but if we try and remove too much from the ship, it would attract unwanted attention, no?"



Lavinia shakes her head. "Unfortunately, Lord Isalaran is Harbormaster, and the Azure District's representative on the Dawn Council as well. He answers to no one save the other council members, and they certainly do not see a minor noblewoman's financial difficulties as a pressing problem for the city. And, as you say, I have no proof that I paid the tax...foolish of me, I know, but what's done is done. Furthermore, you may remove anything you like from the ship, because it belongs to me, and I give you my permission. The first things I'm hoping you will remove are Vark and his cronies."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen enjoys the fruit and fish, a touch of the venison, and the small talk, bantering with Anar.
> 
> Kalen agrees with Anar's assessment. "*A true cad, trying to take advantage of a woman in a tight spot. If he knows of the vault and ring then it sounds like he is trying to gain it all himself as well as your craft. I'm sure there will be weak willed lackeys willing to talk about what they are doing aboard the ship. However there are two key rings to the vault you say, how was your mother's ring lost? Do you fear it has fallen into foul hands as well?*



Lavinia answers Kalen, "No, it would not seem so. Mother's ring was lost innocently enough, dropped in the canals as she and my father went for a romantic jaunt one day." She seems a bit saddened as she talks about her parents. "Even if someone did discover it, I don't see what use it would be to them. The truth is, I just need to get my father's ring, so I can use it as a key to gain access to the vault."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> As he picks out bits of fish with his pinky, Col adds to no one in particular, "Lost? Hrm. I recall that the Rituals of Shulak Klur should be able to bind a fiend of the Lost Plane for the purposing of finding what was lost. Though I doubt we have sixty six virgin sheep and the black heart of a traitor for it!" He chuckles softly to himself at this last bit.



"Indeed..."  mutters Lavinia, giving Col an odd look.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2006)

Anar stands and glances about the table at the gathered men. Then, he turns back to Lady Lavinia and offers another deep bow. "M'lady, of course you shall have our aid. We shall endeavor to recover your vessel and other belongings, using all means at our disposal. If Vark will not deal with us in a civilized manner and come to a reasonable accord, then we shall of course find other means to retrieve your rightful property."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "If Vark will not deal with us in a civilized manner and come to a reasonable accord, then we shall of course find other means to retrieve your rightful property."



Col grins mischievously. "Ayup. A longlegged crawly from the depths of the Abyss gots plenty of ways to convince a man. Specially when its in the shorts, har!"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2006)

OOC: Col will also do a Knowledge (local, nobility, something?) on what he's heard about these vaults to 1) to see if she's telling the truth and 2) if there is really no other way in.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 14, 2006)

Chongo eats in silence, spearing each morsel of food with a knife and eating it off the blade. He lets the others do that talking, more comfortable with others making the plans than taking the initiative.

"Job is simple. I will do this. If these men get in our way, Chongo will kill them. Two hundred is a lot of gold."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Col will also do a Knowledge (local, nobility, something?) on what he's heard about these vaults to 1) to see if she's telling the truth and 2) if there is really no other way in.



[sblock=Col, Knowledge]The only thing Col knows about the vaults of the noble families is that they are located under Castle Teraknian in Sasserine Harbor. Still, there is no specific reason to think Lavinia would be lying.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar stands and glances about the table at the gathered men. Then, he turns back to Lady Lavinia and offers another deep bow. "M'lady, of course you shall have our aid. We shall endeavor to recover your vessel and other belongings, using all means at our disposal. If Vark will not deal with us in a civilized manner and come to a reasonable accord, then we shall of course find other means to retrieve your rightful property."





			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Col grins mischievously. "Ayup. A longlegged crawly from the depths of the Abyss gots plenty of ways to convince a man. Specially when its in the shorts, har!"





			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Chongo eats in silence, spearing each morsel of food with a knife and eating it off the blade. He lets the others do that talking, more comfortable with others making the plans than taking the initiative.
> 
> "Job is simple. I will do this. If these men get in our way, Chongo will kill them. Two hundred is a lot of gold."



Smiling, Lavinia exclaims, "Wonderful! I'm so glad I can count on the three of you! What of the rest of you? Are you in as well?"  She looks to Kalen, Damash, and Keoni for their answers.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 14, 2006)

Keoni nods his head once.

"As I said, I do not like what I hear of this Vark fellow, I will lend my aid."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2006)

With a slight bow of his head and a twirling gesture of the hand not holding a wine cup, Kalen smiles and says "*Indeed you may, milady. We will see what can be revealed and recovered from your craft.*"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 15, 2006)

As the Lady Vanderboren glanced in his direction, Damash saw the others looking towards him as well. He would help her in this matter, the coin was certainly needed, and the more he dwelt upon it, the more certain he was that he had worked for her parents aboard the ship earlier in the spring.

_'The tide comes and goes tracing its patterns in the sands...'_

"I shall lend what aide I can in this matter. For the sea will judge them for their actions.."

Stopping the phrase before he allowed it to finish, Damash looked away from the table and towards the water.

_'...and Istishia shall call them below for the eternal embrace.'_


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "I shall lend what aide I can in this matter. The sea will judge them for their actions.."
> 
> Stopping the phrase before he allowed it to finish, Damash looked away from the table and towards the water.



Picking bread crumb out of his beard, Col seems absorbed in himself. As the young dock worker finished his agreement, the man paused for a moment with a crumb halfway to his mouth. Then, with a shrug and a shake of his head, he continued his grooming.

OOC: Col's the paranoid one, and that sounded almost like an invocation to a deity. So, to make things interesting, he'll do a Knowledge (religion) check to see if he recognizes the phrase and the deity that goes with it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 15, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Picking bread crumb out of his beard, Col seems absorbed in himself. As the young dock worker finished his agreement, the man paused for a moment with a crumb halfway to his mouth. Then, with a shrug and a shake of his head, he continued his grooming.
> 
> OOC: Col's the paranoid one, and that sounded almost like an invocation to a deity. So, to make things interesting, he'll do a Knowledge (religion) check to see if he recognizes the phrase and the deity that goes with it.



[sblock=Col, Knowledge Check]Col thinks that he might have heard a similar phrase once, made by an adherent of Ishtishia, the elemental embodiment of water. This is an enigmatic and unstable deity with a small following, so it seems odd to hear this unspoken phrase come from Damash's mouth.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 15, 2006)

Lavinia beams with joy as Damash's words make the group's decision unanimous. "Truly, I have chosen well in whom I invited to my home. I appreciate your help, and I hope that you'll be able to resolve this for me quickly. Ah! Dessert!"

The servants enter once more with bowls full of a luscious treat made from wild cherries and custard. It's truly delicious, and a wonderful way to cap off a splendid meal.

With the dinner winding to a close, Lavinia says, "You may avail yourselves of my hospitality as long as you wish, but I think I will retire soon. Do you need anything else from me before I say good night?"

(OOC: The time has come for any final questions or comments for your hostess, and then it's on to the docks to see about the Blue Nixie. Will the group go tonight, or wait until the next day (or later)? Any particular strategies to employ or preparations to make? Please discuss in character, and I'll move to the next scene when I have a good idea of what you want to do.)


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2006)

After dessert, Col leans back and enjoys a pleasant burp, pounding loudly on his chest to complete it. Afterwards, he clumsily knocks over a knife to the floor next to Damash---a very clumsy move or a distraction, which seems much more likely due to the older's man lack of subterfuge. Picking it up, he whispers softly to the young docker.

"...and Istishia shall call them below for the eternal embrace, eh? There be more to you than's on the surface, ain't there?"

He then straightens up, a pleased grin on his face, and adds to the group, "I no be ready for this tonight. I must prepare the rituals needed to do this task. I be no healer, but I got various secrets that could be o' use---a conjuration here, a divination there. What say you we do this on the morrow's eve, give us all time to prepare. Maybe give some o' you others a bit of time to be findin' out what we can about this here boat."

OOC: Col's spells are not really up to it today; he'd swap out _comprehend languages_ for something else (prolly _shield of faith_). I would recommend some do some Gather Info checks and spy out the boat to see what's going on and what the general motions are before we go in.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 15, 2006)

Keoni shrugs at Lavinia's question.

"If we can find the boat, and you said that you don't know exactly where the ring is. . . I cannot see of more information we need.  I say first thing tommorrow morning we go pay a visit, and see what we can find."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 15, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> After dessert, Col leans back and enjoys a pleasant burp, pounding loudly on his chest to complete it. Afterwards, he clumsily knocks over a knife to the floor next to Damash---a very clumsy move or a distraction, which seems much more likely due to the older's man lack of subterfuge. Picking it up, he whispers softly to the young docker.
> 
> "...and Istishia shall call them below for the eternal embrace, eh? There be more to you than's on the surface, ain't there?"




While Damash tried to keep his surprise hidden that the old man knew the ending to one of Istishia's sayings, he dared not return eye contact with the man. Thus far he had not met another of his order in Sasserine and had ceased attending the Azure Cathedral when those who claimed to watch over the seas seemed far more interested in watching over his purse.

_'He watches all through those mismatched eyes...could he be the one who truly brought us here with Lady Vanderboren being the lure to keep us distracted from the real hook?'_

"If we must go after them with force, it should be when the night turns the water to the shade of black. Eyes grow weary watching the waves and ears follow suit to the melody of the tides, and with both to mask us, we would be upon them before they knew it."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2006)

Col puts his hands together as his thinks aloud. "Then, it looks like I'll take the evenin' to prepare some appropriate carses and such. I'd suggest Kalen do the same. The talky folk---Kalen and Anar---could ask around about this thar _Nixie_ while Keoni and Chongo and sit and wait and watch. We all be meetin' at the Drunken Bear at the death of day and walk from there." 

The old man then takes a moment to look at each of the companions int he eye, a forceful gaze. "Under no circumstances are we to be approach'n the boat without all the others. Saftey do be in numbers."

His gaze once again becomes neutral and looks over the rest. "That be a fine plan? Any other notions?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: Gonna keep things moving along, here...)

There are no objections to Col's summation of the group's plans, and so, with the evening getting late, the dinner party adjourns with words of thanks. Lavinia retires, leaving Kora to show everyone out. Col spends the evening in meditation, preparing such spells as he thinks may be useful for the coming day.

The next day, Keoni, Damash and Chongo pose as dock workers and scout out the pier area in the northern Merchant's District, to get some idea of the goings-on aboard the Blue Nixie. Unfortunately, the plan hits a snag right away, when they arrive at pier 5. The Blue Nixie, is in fact, not docked at the pier, but moored to a float some 100 feet from the pier's end. From this distance, it is hard to tell what is going on aboard the boat. The three scouts spend the majority of the day dallying around the pier area to see if anyone disembarks, or shows interest in the vessel, but no one does. All in all, their day's work is not particularly fruitful.

Kalen and Anar spend some time in the local taverns (The Ticklish Ogre, Gregair's Place, and The Drunk Bear), asking about Soller Vark, or the Blue Nixie, to try to get an idea of what Vark may be up to. They get quite an earful about Vark...it seems he is a disagreeable lout with a scar on one arm that he claims (dubiously) came in a fight with a hook-handed pirate. But, there is no buzz about his current affairs or what may be going on with the Blue Nixie.

It seems a more direct investigation will be in order to get to the bottom of this....

The setting sun finds the six adventurers huddled in the corner of The Drunk Bear, sharing their findings, and discussing what they should do next.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2006)

The late evening finds Col in good spirits. While the job had little to do with his research, coin was always needed, especially since he had spent most of his inheritance already. He chaffed a little under the weight of his old chain coat, but thought it prudent considering the business they were going to be dealing in.

He found their motley crew gathered around a table at the Drunk Bear. Sidling up, he asks, "What's the news?" Once he hears everyone's response, he rubs his chin and thinks.

"Well, unless they do be shuttlin' back and forth, they'll be need'n to bring the _Nixie_ to dock. Mayhap they be usin' the cover of dark as we plan to be. Guess we need to be secretly watch'n to see if that do be true and go from there. Other thoughts? I got little means to be infiltrate'n their midsts; I'm guess'n Kalen have a few tricks that would do us."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2006)

"*Vark is probably keeping it there and shuttling as needed so only he has access to the Nixie and can keep his crew engaged in searching for the ring until it is in his hands. Ships that are anchored out there to prevent shore leave often are approached by small local vessels carrying vittles and small trade goods are they not? This could be a cover to approach and gain entry onto the boat*." Kalen smiles "*My magics are charms to make men friendly, mind magics to dazzle and douse consciousness of the weak willed, and visions of the fantastic from beyond the veil. What have you prepared for tonight Col*?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 18, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]It seems strange to have the boat off of the dock. Would there be valid reasons for it, besides keeping people off of it? I can use Profession: Sailor if necessary.[/sblock]

"The ship is out in the water. Chongo does not think that they will allow a small boat near if they expect trouble. Chongo can make the swim, and this one," he nods at the young dockworker. "Swims better than me. What of the rest of you?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 18, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*My magics are charms to make men friendly, mind magics to dazzle and douse consciousness of the weak willed, and visions of the fantastic from beyond the veil. What have you prepared for tonight Col*?"



Col picks a few shells of nuts out of his beard, which is even more bedraggled than last night. His hair, previously oiled, still shows signs of it dried upon it. "I have a calling to the Lady of Our Fate given to me by a talkative fellow in Shadowshore that will measure the woe or weal of a next hour's actions. A have a minor protective prayer nicked from an itinerant of Trithereon to shield one from blows and, me favorite, a calling to the distant planes to bind a minor servitor. Make them do my biddin', I do, heh. It be too bad we do not have the services of those that can do heal'n." A mischievous twinkle comes to his eyes. "Speak'n of, were do be that strange Damash fellow be?"

OOC: Giving Damash the opportunity to make a grand entrance.  BTW, what spells will he have up. May want to compliment what Col already has: _shield of faith_, _summon monster I_, and _omen of peril_.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 18, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]It seems strange to have the boat off of the dock. Would there be valid reasons for it, besides keeping people off of it? I can use Profession: Sailor if necessary.[/sblock]




[sblock=Chongo Profession Sailor Check]
Chongo finds it strange that the Blue Nixie would be tied 100 feet off the pier. He can't think of a legitimate reason for this kind of thing, so he suspects that the occupants of the boat probably did this to keep prying eyes away from whatever they're doing.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2006)

Modestly Kalen says "*Swimming through an underground pool was the only way to enter the lair of Maatsu Dargus, or to access her vast hoard chamber. I can pull a few strokes I leanred when I was the great wyrm's apprentice if needs be. However I have no skill at clambering up ship walls. How do you propose getting aboard from the water*?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 18, 2006)

Chongo scratches at the underside of his chin while he thinks. "Chongo thinks two things: Nixie is away from the docks so that people don't get onboard. Second thought is 'why?' Lady said that she paid but was not given ship. Why do that?"

In answer to Kalen, Chongo flashes a gleaming white smile. "Easy answer. Chongo can climb up ship and drop rope. Everyone climb up and we take control of ship."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 18, 2006)

"Me muscles not being what they were, I do no swim, 'specially not in this." The older man wraps his chain shirt once. "Anyways, we be get'n head of ourselves---still don't know if they do bring the _Nixie_ to perch at dark. I say we be look'n first, then go from there. Could be as I say, could be otherwise. If otherwise, we'll need a boat."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 18, 2006)

Keoni nods at Chongo's plan.

"I too could swim the waves and make my way up the side.  Even if the boat does come to the pier, we may wish to approach from an unexpected direction.  Perhaps with a diversion from the land side to aid in our efforts.  Still, I think the more important thing is to get closer to the ship, and learn how many are onboard."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

The talk at the bar table has turned to swimming or finding a boat, but soon everyone realizes that Col has a good point, and they need to find out whether the Nixie's going to come in to dock.

The party gathers its things and leaves the Drunk Bear, walking back to Pier 5 as the sun lazilysets. From the top of the pier, the pink glow on the horizon grandly illuminates the Blue Nixie in the distance, its sails flapping in the gentle evening breeze...

...flapping sails?!

It only takes a few seconds for the group to realize that the Nixie's sails had not been unfurled earlier in the day. The realization brings with it a sense of alarm, as to all those who have spent any time aboard a ship in their lives, the meaning is clear....

The Blue Nixie is preparing to set sail!

(OOC: Now what, gents? Time is of the essence!)


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2006)

Col curses the Lady of Fate and a few other choice spirits as well upon seeing the Nixie take sail. He searches to see if there are anyone on the pier, especially if they seem to be loading things, or if there are any boats in the water near the Nixie.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col curses the Lady of Fate and a few other choice spirits as well upon seeing the Nixie take sail. He searches to see if there are anyone on the pier, especially if they seem to be loading things, or if there are any boats in the water near the Nixie.



Col quickly takes a look around. The pier is empty right now, save for the PCs. There are a couple of rowboats tied up at on the side of the pier, but they are empty.

Gazing out across the water, Col doesn't see any other boats near the Blue Nixie.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2006)

"Arr. It do be look'n like our hand is be'n forced. I do not like it at all. But, if we be forced to wade into that, a cautious approach be best." The old man reaches into his coat to produce a small collection of what appear to be bones. Finger bones? Chicken bones? It is hard to tell. "Best to be sure to be what we fac'n." Then Col chants a few dark sounding words and cast the bones onto the pier.

OOC: _omen of peril_. Col wants to know how bad things are going to be if they rush onto the boat (which appears to be their only course of action currently).


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2006)

Kalen heads down to the nearest boat and sees how it is secured. "*Any of you practiced at sculling a rowboat? If we are to catch them before they sail into the sunset we need to head out quickly. With the sun setting and them busy making preparations we might even approach unnoticed*."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 19, 2006)

"Chongo can make boat go." Chongo moves to the same rowboat that Kalen was headed towards. 

"Keoni should swim to other side of boat. Be quiet. If we fight, everyone be ready."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 19, 2006)

Keoni nods at Chongo's statement and moves to get into the rowboat at an edge where he can slip away easily.  He pauses for a second and looks back towards Col, awaiting word.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2006)

Kalen steps into the boat "*So it looks like he found the ring and may be sailing off to the vault now wherever that might be*." Kalen thinks and then says with the beginning of a smile. "*Col might have some scroll paper and ink, anybody know Lord Isalaron's symbol?*"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2006)

Anar leaps into the rowboat. "Come, my friends! Time is of the essence. Let us row quickly...we may yet be able to achieve the element of surprise."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Arr. It do be look'n like our hand is be'n forced. I do not like it at all. But, if we be forced to wade into that, a cautious approach be best." The old man reaches into his coat to produce a small collection of what appear to be bones. Finger bones? Chicken bones? It is hard to tell. "Best to be sure to be what we fac'n." Then Col chants a few dark sounding words and cast the bones onto the pier.
> 
> OOC: _omen of peril_. Col wants to know how bad things are going to be if they rush onto the boat (which appears to be their only course of action currently).




As Col casts down the set of bones, his mind is filled suddenly with a vision. A large galleon sails upon dark waters in the midst of a thunderstorm. Lightning flashes in the sky, and the wind beats against the vessel's sails. Waves wash forcefully across the deck, yet the crew remains steadfast and determined. The ship maintains its course despite the storm.

As quickly as it came, the vision fades from Col's mind. The old archivist is left with the impression that dangers await, but that they should not be insurmountable.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

(Introducing Nicolai....)

*snip*

(Actually, we'll introduce Nicolai in a bit...)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen steps into the boat "*So it looks like he found the ring and may be sailing off to the vault now wherever that might be*." Kalen thinks and then says with the beginning of a smile. "*Col might have some scroll paper and ink, anybody know Lord Isalaron's symbol?*"




OOC: Col would know the symbol of Islaran's house. It's a green sea serpent coiled around a lighthouse perched on a rock jutting from the ocean, all set against a blue sky. 

The question is, does anyone have the artistic skill needed to convincingly render this symbol using only ink and parchment?


----------



## Tonks (Sep 19, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay. Miss 24 hrs and you almost miss the ship![/sblock]

_Earlier today_

The dark waters of the harbor hid Damash, but his eyes were able to see through the brackish haze and stare at the _Blue Nixie_ above him. He had been under the water for the majority of the day, staring up at the ship, protected by Istishia’s body from the casual gaze. While he was unsure of the exact size of the crew, he had counted half a dozen souls since he approached the ship and felt confident that he had not counted any person twice. The ship was braced against a series of barge floats that provided him excellent cover and perhaps they could be used against those aboard the ship again later tonight. While he knew he could make the swim from the docks to them easily, of the others in the group he felt only Chongo could make the swim without having to come up for air once.

Seeing the sun begin to shift again, Damash knew he had to return to the others and tell them of what he had witnessed, but first he had to prepare for tonight.

_Current time_

As the others gathered at the end of the pier, Damash approached and knew that he could no longer pass himself off as a simple dockworker in Sasserine. The shell greaves of his armor, the front of his buckler, and spear were all marked with the cresting wave of Istishia, but the leather bracers wrapped around his forearms still allowed him to keep his true heritage hidden for the time.

_‘The depths do not give up their mysteries at first sail…’_

As they turned as a group to face him, Damash managed to keep his face steady and voice calm, but his hands betrayed his nervousness by clenching and unclenching the spear’s haft as he began to speak.

 “As you see the _Nixie_ is preparing to leave, but I have watched her all of today. At least six men are on her as we speak, but there are likely that many who were resting during the day to be ready to sail her tonight. She has not dropped an anchor to hold her steady; instead, she has allowed herself to be held in check by those floating barges. They offer cover to those who can make it underneath to reach the air pockets created and could offer an entrance point up the ropes which secure her to them.”

Seeing Col’s mismatched eyes settling upon him, Damash felt his resolve weaken and he looked around uncertain for a moment.

 “I apologize for missing you at the appointed hour, but the tides rush for no one and would not hear my words until I had became as calm as they were. The waters will heed my call and give us what aide they can provide, but the ties here are not as strong as they once were.”

_'The town is built upon the water, but its focus is always on itself...'_

[sblock=spell selection]Damash will have the following spells: _0: Create Water, Guidance(x2); 1st: Longstrider*, Bless, Command[/sblock]_


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> OOC: Col would know the symbol of Islaran's house. It's a green sea serpent coiled around a lighthouse perched on a rock jutting from the ocean, all set against a blue sky.
> 
> The question is, does anyone have the artistic skill needed to convincingly render this symbol using only ink and parchment?



OOC: That'd be Forgery, that Int untrained skill, right.  Though, I don't think we have all the materials for it.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen steps into the boat "*So it looks like he found the ring and may be sailing off to the vault now wherever that might be*." Kalen thinks and then says with the beginning of a smile. "*Col might have some scroll paper and ink, anybody know Lord Isalaron's symbol?*"



Col gather's up his bones, and deposits them deftly into a fold in his clothes. "Yar. It be a serpent o' the sea clutch'n a lighthouse jutting from a lonely rock in the ocean the ocean in a clear sky, but I donna know what good it do ya."

"As for my tell'n, the ways be dark and stormy, but there do be a chance we prevail. We can leave as soon as..."



			
				Tonks said:
			
		

> As the others gathered at the end of the pier, Damash approached and knew that he could no longer pass himself off as a simple dockworker in Sasserine. The shell greaves of his armor, the front of his buckler, and spear were all marked with the cresting wave of Istishia, but the leather bracers wrapped around his forearms still allowed him to keep his true heritage hidden for the time.
> 
> Seeing Col’s mismatched eyes settling upon him, Damash felt his resolve weaken and he looked around uncertain for a moment.
> 
> “I apologize for missing you at the appointed hour, but the tides rush for no one and would not hear my words until I had became as calm as they were. The waters will heed my call and give us what aide they can provide, but the ties here are not as strong as they once were.”



The old man gave the boy a piercing look. "There you be, _dock's boy._ Favored of The Water Lord, are we? Some'n to be jaw'n about another time, mayhap. As for now, we already be 'stablished that we all no be swim'n. If Kalen wish'n to be creat'n a distraction, I can be w' him and Anar while some of the rest of ya be slippin' by elsewise, under the water like."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man gave the boy a piercing look. "There you be, _dock's boy._ Favored of The Water Lord, are we? Some'n to be jaw'n about another time, mayhap. As for now, we already be 'stablished that we all no be swim'n. If Kalen wish'n to be creat'n a distraction, I can be w' him and Anar while some of the rest of ya be slippin' by elsewise, under the water like."




Looking at the unfurled sails of the Nixie, Damash wondered if the old man could distract them long enough for them to climb the ropes, or would they become exposed and too far away to assist the others.

"I know Chongo and I could make it to the first air pocket, but I do not know about the other. You would have to keep their full focus away from the ropes to give us time to climb aboard, if they see us before then, we will be at their mercy and even the sea will not be able to aide me."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2006)

"*I'm sure when they hear that we are on delegation from lord Islaran to deal with the cursed ring that was among the late lord's effects aboard ship that we will have their full attention. Col's explanation of the effects of the Black Jiturne are most riveting and I think it likely they will want to know how we plan to determine if any of the crew have become possessed by the Iraxian Scourge*."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 20, 2006)

"Chongo thinks speed important. Ship getting ready for trip, busy time for crew. Chongo and Damash slip up boat, Col and rest talk. If crew think only a few, we surprise them."

He continues to prep the small launch as they all talk, making sure everything is ready to go.

"Be prepared to kill. Rough waters ahead."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

Nodding his head in agreement with his role in the plan, Damash secured his short spear to his back and tied a slipknot around the hilt of his knife. When the others climbed into the boat, Damash pointed to the floating barges.

"We will go to the one closest to the ship, the center provides the air pocket we will need."

Slipping under the water with Chongo beside him, Damash cut through the water with swift strong strokes towards their destination.

_'We shall see what the tides hold for us now...'_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2006)

*Anar*

"We shall hail them when we get close, and try to convince them to let us onboard to help deal with the magics of this ring. If nothing else, we will provide a distraction for Damash and Chongo to climb up the ropes and hide." Glancing around at his companions, he continues. "I doubt they will see the four of us as a threat, at any rate. I am quite confident that we will at least get aboard the vessel before they discover our ruse." With that, he grabs the oars and offers up a hopeful smile.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 20, 2006)

Chongo secures his javelins in their quiver and slips into the water, trailing in Damash's wake.

[sblock=OOC]How many Swim checks?[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 20, 2006)

Keoni watches as Damash and Chongo slip into the water, wishing he could go with them.  Still, he would not wish to leave the others alone.  The lunatic needs someone to look over him in particular.

He perches at the back of the boat, allowing the others to be the ones to speak with the crew.  He tries to appear as nothing more than a harmless serving man, keeping his javelins in the bottom of the boat, rather than strapped to his back.  Still, he keeps an eye on the ship and focuses himself.  The storm serpents can see you through the fiercest storm, and they do not waver in their vigilance.  He must be like they are, ever watchful.

A force of purpose settles over the boat, and looking back at Keoni, his fierce watchfulness reminds you all to be vigilant.

[sblock=ooc]Sense aura, all allies within 30' gain +1 spot, listen and initiative[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

The course has been set, and the intrepid liberators launch into action!

Damash and Chongo both slip into the water off the pier, feeling the bite of the cold water against their skin. As they begin to swim toward the blue nixie, the others hunker down in the 'borrowed' rowboat. Keoni and Anar take the oars, whil Kalen and Col whisper to one another, hastily concocting the details of their plan.

(Damash and Chongo take 10 on their Swim Checks...the water is calm enough to make for an easy swim.)

In the water, Chongo propels himself forward with powerful strokes. He's a good swimmer, but he can't help but be impressed with how effortlessly the other dockworker glides through the water. And Damash's armor, that was strange too. Despite the chill of the waters, the dark-skinned barbarian keeps pace, drawing air rhythmically as he exerts himself.

Damash leads Chongo toward the wooden float, which he had scouted out earlier in the day. He is impressed with the way the tribal warrior keeps up with him, and happy to have his strength alongside for this mission. They reach the float which moors the Nixie, and come up out of the water in the air pocket underneath. So far, it doesn't seem that they have been spotted. So far, so good....

The rowboat makes its way steadily in the direction of the Blue Nixie, with Anar and Keoni pulling on their oars with conviction. They have to reach the ship before she sails! As they draw closer to the Nixie, they see a few silhouetted figures moving back and forth on deck. The occupants of the ship have lit a few lanterns so that they can see what they're doing as the daylight fades. The rowboat is able to draw unnoticed right up alongside the Blue Nixie, so engrossed are those on board with their preparations. At last, though, someone happens to look over the side. An ugly man with a bulbous nose, a coil of rope around one arm, spots the rowboat. In surprise, he calls down, "'Ay, what're ya doin'? Get away, we're about to sail!"

From under the float, Damash and Chongo hear the man yell, and realize the time is right to launch the next phase of the plan...it's boarding time!


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 21, 2006)

Chongo will look towards the dockworker and nod, a broad grin breaking across his tattooed face. He motions with one hand towards the opposite side of the boat - indicating his intent to come up the opposite side of the launch - and then takes a deep breath and quietly lets the water swallow him before propelling himself towards the other side of the ship.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Col glares at the ugly man with a baleful eye and nudges Kalen. To no one in particular, but loud enough to be hear on the boat, Col states, "Don't be seein' sign of the carse yet, but who be know'n?"

OOC: Knowledge arcana/religion to come with it an appropriate 'carse' for the ring to have with symptoms and everything. Its not a bluff if you really know it, is it?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2006)

Kalen calls up "*Hail in the name of Lord Isalaran! Thank goodness we caught you in time. Your crew is in danger on the ship but the Lord sent us here to help. Lower a rope ladder so we can come aboard, I'll explain to your captain. Hurry man, there may not be much time!*"


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Knowledge arcana/religion to come with it an appropriate 'carse' for the ring to have with symptoms and everything. Its not a bluff if you really know it, is it?



(OOC: I'm sure Col would have heard of many such curses, yes? Go ahead and let your creativity run wild, stonegod.)


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

Waiting a five count before going back under the water, Damash knew that for the next few moments he and Chongo would be blind to what happened above.

_'Rough seas or calm...only one knows for sure...'_

Dropping back under the cold bay water, Damash's heritage instantly asserted itself and the his breathing became as normal as it was a moment before. With confident strokes, Damash began closing the distance on Chongo and soon was swimming side by side with the dark skinned warrior.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen calls up "*Hail in the name of Lord Isalaran! Thank goodness we caught you in time. Your crew is in danger on the ship but the Lord sent us here to help. Lower a rope ladder so we can come aboard, I'll explain to your captain. Hurry man, there may not be much time!*"



"Danger...whu??"  The big-nosed thug looks bewildered, and hesitates.

By this time, two more tough looking goons have joined the first at the ship's rail. Big-Nose explains to them, "The 'arbormaster sent 'ese blokes...some kinda danger on board? What'sat about, there's nothin' dangerous 'ere...well, 'cept for that..."

A quick elbow to the ribs from one of the other goons cuts Big-Nose off. "Shut up!"  hisses this one, a runty man with no teeth.

The third, a weaselly looking man with squinty eyes calls down to you, "Our captain, he be what you'd call indisposed at the moment, wif' strict orders not to be disturbed. What's this danger all about, then?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2006)

Keoni does his best to look nervous, not exactly a stretch.  Who on earth would want to row out after a 'carsed' ship.  Better to let them sail to their dooms and leave those lucky enough to not be onboard in peace.

He looks longingly back to port.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2006)

"*Black magic most foul. The harbormaster learned there is a cursed ring among the items aboard this craft. A relic of nigromancy that can unleash a fiend into the unsuspecting souls of those aboard who are not properly warded. The possessed become crafty, and await their chance to bend others to its will through mental domination. Those it mentally conquers are not even aware they have fallen to it. The fiend then turns upon those who are resistant to its wiles. Blades in the back from its minions are its choice method for eliminating those it does not turn into its unwilling servant of evil. I am the magister Kalenestarianthalus. This is my associate Mr. Tobison. We are magi experienced at dealing with such matters and will hunt down the ring and determine if any aboard are possessed or under the influence of the released fiend. If the ring had been disturbed and you had sailed off without our intervention you all would have been doomed. Throw down a rope ladder and I will explain more once aboard.*"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Col nods, and scruitinizes each member of the crew he can currently see. "The fiend Tyranthraxus do be crafty, he be. The Flamed One do like to divide and conquor. Hee, hee, I recall the story of how he got that clan of the Wee Folk to boil each other alive just to see who would survive. Oh, that must a been a sight to see." The old man gafaws  a moment until his coughs himself out. He looks at the crewman. "No one been twitchy, have they? Given you cross looks? A little sweatier than norm, be they?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

(Kalen Bluff check: 13+5+2(Aid from Col)=20)
(Thugs Sense Motive check: 13-1=12)

Big-Nose looks perplexed as he struggles to follow Kalen's speech. His companions, however, start nervously eyeing one another, especially as Col pours it on.

Squint-Eyes finally calls back down, "All right, then...if'n the 'Arbormaster sent yas, it must be important. We'll be lettin' you come up."

To Big-Nose, he continues, "Lugo, best be fetchin' Mister Vark."

Big-Nose shakes his head fiercely. "Oh, no, I ain't goin' down after 'im! You know what he said...no disturbin' 'im."

Squint-Eyes leans in close. "You'll get 'im and you'll get 'im right now, else I'll be tellin' 'im all about how you learned we got a cursed ring on board, but you didn' do nothin' to help!"

Big-Nose mutters, "All right, then..."  and slinks away, looking none too happy with his assignment.

The third thug, No-Teeth, lowers a rope ladder to the rowboat, to assist those below in climbing aboard. "Jush you two...yer men haffa shtay inna boat!"  He waves Kalen and Col on board.
----------------------------------------------
Meanwhile, on the other side of the ship, Chongo and Damash surface, hoping their companions' efforts will serve to allow them onto the Blue Nixie unnoticed. They grab ahold of two of the thick ropes which tie the ship to the harbor's float, and begin to pull themselves upward.

(Chongo Climb Check: 8+7-1(Armor Check)=14, Success!)
(Damash Climb Check: 11+2-3(Armor Check)=10, Success...Barely!)

Chongo is a natural on the ropes, and pulls himself hand over hand up the side of the Nixie, his great biceps flexed with the effort. Damash is not nearly so fluid, but he too manages the climb succesfully. At one point, his hand almost slips on the wet rope, but thankfully, his grip holds. The pair slip over the side of the rail, and duck behind a life boat, hoping to remain unseen.

(OOC: I uploaded a shot of the Blue Nixie, so you have an idea of how she looks.)


----------



## Tonks (Sep 22, 2006)

Damash's heart was pounding in his chest as he fought to calm himself after the near fall on the ropes. Leaning into the shadows of the life boat, Damash tried to calm his breathing and keep still. 



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The third thug, No-Teeth, lowers a rope ladder to the rowboat, to assist those below in climbing aboard. "Jush you two...yer men haffa shtay inna boat!"  He waves Kalen and Col on board.




His lips moving with a silent prayer of thanks for their good fortune so far, Damash waited and strained his ears to hear the creaking of the rope ladder and the boarding of the others.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The third thug, No-Teeth, lowers a rope ladder to the rowboat, to assist those below in climbing aboard. "Jush you two...yer men haffa shtay inna boat!"  He waves Kalen and Col on board.



Col climbs the rope as someone who used to have familiarity with such things, but is long out of practice. His longspear gets in the way a bit, but he manages somehow. Once aboard, he beings roaming the top deck, tending towards the middle and a way from the edges near the water. He knew people feel off of ships all the time, and did not fancy taking a dip in the filth of Sasserine's sewage tainted water.

Col peers about, acting as if he was looking for something---not a big stretch. He knew they'd be looking for something not on the deck. Maybe in the fo'c's'le? But the thugs were not going to let them through. Kalen better have a a plan. Fascinate them via some hypnotic words? Charm this Vark? Col waited for a cue and kept his eyes open.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col climbs the rope as someone who used to have familiarity with such things, but is long out of practice. His longspear gets in the way a bit, but he manages somehow. Once aboard, he beings roaming the top deck, tending towards the middle and a way from the edges near the water. He knew people feel off of ships all the time, and did not fancy taking a dip in the filth of Sasserine's sewage tainted water.
> 
> Col peers about, acting as if he was looking for something---not a big stretch. He knew they'd be looking for something not on the deck. Maybe in the fo'c's'le? But the thugs were not going to let them through. Kalen better have a a plan. Fascinate them via some hypnotic words? Charm this Vark? Col waited for a cue and kept his eyes open.



As Col begins to roam, Squint-Eyes growls at him, "Hey, you stay right here! Mister Vark'll be up in a moment ta talk to ya! So don't be wanderin' around!"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 22, 2006)

Chongo crouches next to his companion behind the lifeboat. Slowly, almost agonizingly slowly, he gestures at Damash, indicating that, if trouble were to break out, that they should go opposite directions around the lifeboat.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 22, 2006)

Keeping his body still, Damash nods his head slowly to show his understanding.

_'Stand still old man...stand still.'_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2006)

Anar stands in the rowboat and stretches. He was not at all happy at being told to stay put. Tapping his hand against the hilt of his rapier, the blonde man studies the Blue Nixie, looking for alternate routes to board the craft, besides the proferred ladder. Still, he stands ready to climb up in a hurry should his companions require aid.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2006)

"*Our two men are used to grappling those possessed, we brought them for more than rowing but as you wish for now. However, I will then need you and you to be ready to immediately grab and pin whoever of your comrades Mr. Tobison identifies as possessed, it will be a matter of life and death depending on your quick reactions. You will be saving their lives and your own but you must act on the spot without hesitation. If possessed your companions will be filled with fiendish strength and you must immediately bring them low, knocking them unconcscious if necessary. When the fiend's ruse is revealed he will start spouting blasphemies and curses and he must be contained so that Mr. Tobison and I can deal with them. In fact I would say you should both grab a belaying pin just in case. Now tell me, how many men are aboard, and has anybody found a ring among the cargo yet*?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> As Col begins to roam, Squint-Eyes growls at him, "Hey, you stay right here! Mister Vark'll be up in a moment ta talk to ya! So don't be wanderin' around!"



Col cast a baleful eye at Squint, and holds his ground, hopefully away from the ships edge.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> "*When the fiend's ruse is revealed he will start spouting blasphemies and curses and he must be contained so that Mr. Tobison and I can deal with them. In fact I would say you should both grab a belaying pin just in case. Now tell me, how many men are aboard, and has anybody found a ring among the cargo yet*?"



Col looks at the assembled crew a moment. "Anybody find'n it would be most to be fiend touched, though those even near it could be as well. These two don't appeared to be touched; not act'n all secretive and bossy yet. Lets do be hop'n" He says, gesturing at the two thugs Kalen addressed.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 22, 2006)

Keoni watches Anar stretch and shrugs to himself.  His minds plans out a course of action in the event of trouble.  Too bad there is no way to communicate it now.  He watches Col and the elf wind their tale around the minds of the sailors and tries to avoid chuckling to himself.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 23, 2006)

The thugs seem even more perplexed than before as Kalen and Col weave their web of words around their inferior intellects. Squint-Eye casts a wary glance at his toothless companion, and it seems as though he might be about to say something. But, he is cut off by a vicious stream of profanity that chases Big-Nose from the portside door through which he had departed. The portly thug comes scurrying back through, looking embarrassed and upset. 

Right on Big-Nose's heels charges a disagreeable looking bald man with a jagged scar running down one arm. He carries a rapier in his hand and appears somewhat disheveled. The marginally attractive woman who follows after him, buttoning her shirt, answers any questions that may linger about what may have been going on in the captain's quarters. This must be Soller Vark. 

Angrily, Vark shouts some more profanities at the big nosed pirate, then stops when he sees Kalen and Col. Turning his ire on the pair of strangers, he shouts, "By the hells, what be ye doin' aboard this ship?! I've left strict orders that no one be comin' aboard, yet here ye are! I've left strict orders that Ketrana and I best not be disturbed, yet here come Lugo doin' just that! By hell, speak and make it fast, lest I put the pair of you to the sword, and Islaran be damned!"

(OOC: And, here's a picture of the handsome and charming Soller Vark.)


----------



## stonegod (Sep 24, 2006)

Col seems oblivious to the younger man's bolstering; he's been yelled at by better. Instead, he peers intently at Vask's and his trollup's fingers, making sure neither of them have what they be on this vessel for.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

OOC: That is a Spot check, BTW.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col seems oblivious to the younger man's bolstering; he's been yelled at by better. Instead, he peers intently at Vask's and his trollup's fingers, making sure neither of them have what they be on this vessel for.



(Col takes 10 on Spot Check)
Col looks carefully at the hands of the newcomers, but neither seems to be wearing a ring.

(OOC: I'll wait for Kalen's response to Soller Vark's entrance before advancing things.)


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> (OOC: I'll wait for Kalen's response to Soller Vark's entrance before advancing things.)



I think Voadam checks weekday's mostly.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2006)

Kalen looks Vark straight in the eye and answers his question "*You and every member of your crew is in grave peril aboard this ship. The Lord Islaran learned there is a cursed magical ring among the ship's effects that can unleash a fiend of possession who wields the power to enthrall multiple mortal men once free. I am the magister Floriandin. This is Mr. Tobison. We are experts in the occult, curses, and fiendish posssession. The lord sent us to address this matter. Mr. Tobison is skilled at identifying possessed and removing curses, while I can identify the ring by its aura and provide magical protections for you and the crew. Your men here decided to alert you and bar our two armsmen from coming aboard. Your men felt they could deal physically with fiend enhanced possessed better than the specialists we brought with us. If your men follow our instructions we can protect you all. Now, are all your men aboard deck and gathered here? I have elven magics that can ward them, but I will need everybody gathered together for the protective ritual to be efficacious*."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2006)

Anar smiles slightly as he hears Kalen's words float down from the deck above. The elf could certainly talk a good line. Indeed, he could probably sell water to the merfolk. Shaking his head, the human rogue remains standing, ready to scurry his way up onto the deck at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 25, 2006)

Chongo was always amazed by how much came out of that man's mouth. He gripped one of his javelins tightly, ready to act if necessary.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

Col looks to the sky as Kalen tries to heard the others together. "Best be hurry'n, as the fiend do has a tendency to be more active at night. Once heard that the crafty bugger put boils on the possessed boss's member---sure that didn't go down well with the lady friend, har!"


OOC: BTW, its Tobi*n*son, Voadam.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 25, 2006)

_Hum... 'tis dark... lessee... apples?! what in the nine... oh... right..._

He stretches a bit, upwards... and the lid of the barrel comes off!

along a tiny piercing ray of light come some cards from over the barrel... which are promptly stuffed into a inner pocket.

Just a bit more... and oops! he returns to his crouching position, just to see through a small crack previously ocluded by an apple.

The sight of the pirate really ugly scarred lad -and his yelling- make Nicolai freeze for a second, thinking he had gotten back on board _The Snake_... sweating cold, his fingers started playing with small sparks...
_Ahh... 'tis not a serpent tatoo, tis a scar_ -relief-

And now he keeps witnessing the situation, the most curious, specially the talkative folk and his friend... who, trusting ugly's words would soon be shark bait...

_With that temper, should I be found... er... lessee_


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 25, 2006)

Vark listens carefully to Kalen's words as his hand drifts ever so slightly closer to the hilt of his rapier. With a sneer, he answers, "Yeh be wanting to gather my whole crew together here on the deck, eh? Well, that's just fine and good, innit? But still, I do wonder why I never heard of yeh before, sir _Magister._ Surely, if indeed old Islaran sent yeh, yeh've brough some proof...some sorta _documentation_ that proves your claims be true, yes?"

Just at that moment, before Col or Kalen can respond, a ruckus erupts on the other side of the ship!
----------------------------------------------------------------

Damash and Chongo crouch down behind the lifeboat, listening carefully to the exchange taking place on the other side, while hoping to remain unseen. Both freeze suddenly as they hear nearby voices descending from the forecastle deck.
(Damash Hide Check: 6+1-3(Armor)=4)
(Chongo Hide Check: 10+1-1(Armor)=10)
(Thugs Spot Check: 14-1=13...Trouble!)
"I tell you Jorel, this better go accordin' to plan, I need the coin...Hey! What're you doin' there!"  Two thugs have spotted Damash and Chongo, and they immediately raise a cry! "Boarders! All hands repel boarders!"  They draw rapiers and move threateningly toward the pair.
----------------------------------------------------------------

As the cry goes forth, Vark draws his own rapier. "Aha, tryin' to pull the wool over me eyes are yeh? This ain't no coincidence, I'll stake my life. Here, boys, let's show these smooth talkers how we treat unwelcome guests, eh?"  Weapons are drawn all around, and Vark gives the signal to attack!
---------------------------------------------------------

Meanwhile, in a mostly empty apple barrel, a groggy Nicolai awakens. He had stowed away inside when he saw some old 'friends' from his days aboard the The Serpent, but hadn't counted on being loaded amongst the provisions on a harbor vessel. Wanting to remain undiscovered, he kept quiet, and eventually dozed off. Now, however, the sound of shouting voices rouses him. He knocks off the barrel's top, and stands up, stretching the kinks from his back and knees. He finds himself in a ship's galley, and quickly ascends to the main deck to ascertain what's going on. He stops when he sees armed men starting to fight, and he tries to determine who is who, and what is going on.
--------------------------------------------------------

COMBAT!


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | |[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]| |[b]*[/b]|[b]*[/b]| | | | |[b][COLOR=DarkOrchid]C[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Silver]D[/COLOR][/b]|[b]*[/b]|[b]*[/b]| | |[b]/[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | | | |[b][COLOR=DarkRed]5[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=DarkRed]6[/COLOR][/b]| | | |[b]D[/b]| | | |
| | |[b]D[/b]| |[b][COLOR=darkRed]4[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=darkRed]1[/COLOR][/b]| | |[b]\[/b]|[b]![/b]| |[b]#[/b]|[b]#[/b]| | | |[b][COLOR=RoyalBlue]N[/COLOR][/b]|[b]\[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | |[b]x[/b]| |[b][COLOR=darkRed]V[/COLOR][/b]| |[b][COLOR=darkRed]2[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=darkRed]3[/COLOR][/b]| | | |[b]#[/b]|[b]#[/b]| | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | |[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]| | |[b][COLOR=Olive]C[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Teal]K[/COLOR][/b]| | | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | |[b][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]K[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Red]A[/COLOR][/b]| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
Key: /=stairs or ladder up; \=stairs or ladder down; *=life boat;
!=mast; #=grate
```

ROUND 1 INITIATIVE

1. Keoni
2. Kalen
3. Col
4. Anar
5. Damash
6. Nicolai
7. Chongo
?? Thugs 1-4
?? Thugs 5,6
?? Soller Vark

Actions for Round 1? (Note: The rope ladder still hangs from the side of the Nixie, so Anar and Keoni can easily climb up and join the battle.)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2006)

*Anar*

"Bloody hell," curses Anar under his breath as he hears the commotion from above. He quickly climbs the rope ladder and leaps over the gunwale, drawing his rapier.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

Col grimaces, and curses the bloody vigilance of drunken sailors. Continuing his grip on his longspear, the hoary scholar ducks through Kalen and tries to place his back against the main mast for cover. With a cry of 'The fiend is loose!" the old man prepares to skewer any who approach him while he bites of a quick prayer of protection to The Summoner.

OOC: Move to the mast through Kalen's square (assuming the thugs still are flat footed and thus denied AoO) 15' to the mast (unless he can move to the mast square [20']) to get even more cover) and cast _shield of faith_. With longspear in hand, Col threatens AoO at 10'.

If the thugs seem to be not flat footed, Col will cast _shield of faith_ on the defensive and then move towards the mast and hope to survive!


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 25, 2006)

"So much for talk!"

Keoni has been waiting with held breath, listening to the conversation above.  At the outburst from Vark, it is obvious that trouble has arrived.

[sblock=ooc]
Changing Aura to Power.
All allies within 30' gain +1 to melee damage.

From your map, it looks like the two sentries stepped out of view of the rowboat.  If that's the case, it seems reasonable that Keoni would have retrieved his spears from where he stowed them earlier as soon as nobody was watching.

If so, Keoni will attempt to scale the ladder
Climb +5
And draw a spear at the top (depending on how much of his turn was spent climbing).

If not then Keoni will spend his turn gathering up his spears from the bottom of the boat.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2006)

"*Of course I've got documentation from the Lord, a writ with his seal and signature. Anar if you would be so goo . . * " As things go to Baator in a flash Kalen's reflexes more than match the speed things deteriorate as one hand draws forth thee-colored sand and POOF! a cone of bright colors bursts out of the elf's spreading outflung hands.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> POOF! a cone of bright colors bursts out of the elf's spreading outflung hands.



OOC: Looks like if you target the square with 2 in it, you can hit 1,2,4, and V (but not 3); otherwise, you can get 2,4, and 3.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 25, 2006)

Damash saw the guard's eyes grow wide as they spotted Chongo and himself and as they shouted the cry to repel boarders, an Aventi curse escaped from his lips. Jumping to his feet, Damash pulled the spear free from its brace on his back and stepped closer to the boat beside him. He could see the two guards would have to plan their movements for both to reach them with the narrow space on the port side.

_'May Chongo see the same...'_

Stabbing out with the spear, Damash knew that he must not think of striking with mercy, as these men would offer no quarter to them.

[sblock=ooc]Standard strike and hope that I get lucky. +2 BAB and d6+2 dmg if hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

Somehow blinded by the sudden daylight, supporting himself on a spear, the figure in the old dirty red captain's coat gains the deck.

_just on time, or so it seems... and more are boarding!... unwelcome guests? I'll surely fare better witht he takers than witht he owners... and maybe even get a slice... lesee..._

Immediately (even before completly opening his eye, or uncovering the other) after his ascent, he starts playing with blueish sparks in his left hand, making them dance and collide for a pair of seconds, until they have formed into a very tangible ball o' lighting which is hurled with a loud cracking sound at one of the sailors.

After the flash, the man retreats up the stairs, the spear no longer supporting him but rather supporting the sailor's stay on deck.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2006)

ooc heh, I completely missed the numbers on the black bacground but yes, targeting 2 to catch Vark and as many of them as I can then five foot stepping to the right. Hoping I have initiative and the adjacent crew are flat footed so I don't get skewered by AoOs.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 26, 2006)

(OOC: I want to get this first round posted before I have to leave for work, so I'm going to go ahead and NPC Chongo this time, Gwyd.)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

Keoni grabs ahold of the rope ladder, and climbs aboard the Blue Nixie as quickly as he can. He grabs his spear's haft and prepares to to battle!

Vark's thugs are quick to leap to the attack, and stab viciously at the 'diplomatic' assembly on the ship's port side. Keoni, Col, and Kalen all take wounds from rapier blades as the ferocious assault commences.

Kalen tries to strike back with an enchantment, in hopes of disabling some of the assailants, but in the midst of the fracas, his concentration lapses, and the spell slips from his mind.

Col has better luck, reciting a prayer that he hopes will help defend him against the foes. Wanting to escape the clash of blades, he tries to slip away from the press of thugs, but rather feels the steel of a rapier slide into his back. He slumps to the ship's deck, bleeding badly.

Seeing an opening, Anar climbs aboard the Nixie with his rapier between his teeth. He stands ready to exact vengeance for his fallen comrade.

Soller Vark yells at Keoni, "Let's see how yeh fight without yer spear, tribesman, eh?"  He lashes out at Keoni's spear, trying to knock it away from him, but Keoni manages to hold on.

On the other side of the ship, the pair of thugs that spotted Damash and Chongo advance, lashing out at the pair with their own rapiers. While Chongo manages to duck under his attacker's blade, Damash is not so lucky, sustaining a wound in the arm.

Damash counterattacks with his shortspear, wounding one thug seriously with a thrust to the gut. Suddenly, from behind, a brightly glowing ball of lightning slams into the back of the same thug, causing him to fall to the deck with a scream as tiny sparks play about his convulsing frame. Damash sees Nicolai, a bedraggled fellow in a red coat who seems to be the source of the magical assault.

Chongo, fighting at close quarters now, drops his javelin and draws forth his own spear, thrusting it into the midsection of the other nearby thug. The thug grunts in pain and falls hard to the Blue Nixie's deck, where he lies motionless.

*END ROUND 1*

(OOC: Note, Land Outast, I was unsure what you meant by having Nicolai 'climb the stairs' to end his turn. Did that mean you want him to ascend to the Forecastle Deck? I left him off the map for now, until you can clarify for me. Thanks!)


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | |x|/| |*|*| | | | | |[b][COLOR=Silver]D[/COLOR][/b]|*|*| | |/|x| | | |
| | |x| | | | | | | |[b][COLOR=DarkOrchid]C[/COLOR][/b]| | | | | | | |D| | | |
| | |D| | | | | |\|!| |#|#| | | | |\|x| | | |
| | |x| |[b][COLOR=Yellow]V[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Yellow]2[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Yellow]3[/COLOR][/b]| | | |#|[b][COLOR=RoyalBlue]N[/COLOR][/b]| | | | | |x| | | |
| | |x|/|[b][COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]K[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Red]A[/COLOR][/b]| |[b][COLOR=Teal]K[/COLOR][/b]| | | | | | | | |/|x| | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
Key: /=Stairs or Ladder Up; \=Stairs or Ladder Down; !=Mast; 
*=Lifeboat; #=Floor Grate
```

Note: I made the villains Yellow this time, so they are more visible.   

ROUND 2 INITIATIVE

1. Keoni
2. Thugs 1,2,3,4
3. Kalen
4. Thugs 5,6
4. _Col_ (Dying)
5. Anar
6. Damash
7. Nicolai
8. Soller Vark
9. Chongo

STATUS UPDATE

Keoni 7/11 hp; Kalen 3/7 hp; Col -5/6 hp, Dying; Anar 8/8 hp; Damash 3/10 hp; Nicolai 4/4 hp; Chongo 14/14 hp.
Thugs 1,2,3,4 unharmed. Thug #5 -10 hp, dying; Thug #6 -11 hp, Dying. Soller Vark unharmed.
Keoni's Aura: Power (+1 melee damage w/in 30')
Col: Shield of Faith (9 rounds remain)

Actions for Round 2?

ROUND 1 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Keoni, having already gathered his weapons, climbs the rope ladder onto the ship, then draws his spear. (2 move actions)

2. Thug #1 makes a 5' step, attacks Keoni with Rapier. Attack roll is 16, hits for 4 damage. Keoni now at 7/11 hp.

3. Thug #2 attacks Col with rapier. Rolls 20! Crit roll is 16, confirmed critical! Damage total is...4  That has to be the lamest critical hit ever! Col now at 2/6 hp.

4. Thug #3 attacks Kalen with rapier. Roll 12, hits for 4 damage. Kalen now at 3/7 hp.

5. Thug #4 moves 15', attacks Keoni with rapier. Roll 13, misses!

6. Kalen takes a 5' step, casts defensively Color Spray. Concentration Check, roll 3! Fails check, loses spell.

7. Thug #5 takes 5' step, attacks Damash with rapier. Rolls 13, hits for 7 damage (ouch!) Damash now at 3/10 hp.

8. Thug #6 moves 20' (over the grate), attacks Chongo with rapier. Rolls 2, misses.

9. Col casts defensively Shield of Faith. Concentration Check, rolls 13, succeeds! (AC +2) Begins move action, incurs AOO from Thug #1. Thug's Attack roll is 16, hits for 7 damage! Col now at -5/6 hp, and dying.

10. Anar climbs aboard the ship and draws his rapier. (2 move actions)

11. Damash attacks Thug #5 with shortspear. Rolls 14, hits for 5 damage.

12. Nicolai casts Lesser Orb of Electricity at Thug #5. Ranged Touch Attack, rolls 12. Hits for 5 damage. Thug #5 goes down!

13. Soller Vark makes Disarm attack vs. Keoni. Keoni gets an AOO, rolls 7, misses. Opposed weapon check. Vark rolls 4, Keoni rolls 17. Keoni wins! Keoni tries to counter-disarm Vark. Keoni rolls 10, Vark rolls 10, Vark wins! No disarming occurs either way.

14. Chongo takes a 5' step, drops javelin,, draws spear. Attacks thug #6 with spear, rolls 11. Hits for 11 damage! Thug #6 does down!
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 26, 2006)

As Col feels the rapier split his innards, he is heard to say, "I knew that Tritherite was no good...."

OOC: Why does this seem familiar...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2006)

Anar, his blade now securely back in hand, lunges at the nearest foe. "Have at thee, scallywag!"



*
Attack vrs. Thug 2: +2 rapier (damage 1d6+3/18-20 - includes Keoni's aura)
HP: 8/8, AC: 16
*


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 26, 2006)

Having taken one wound already, Keoni pulls his shield from his back and holds it in front of him as he attempts to thin the number of foes which surround him.  He grimaces as he sees the old lunatic go down with a blade in his back, but there is little that can be done about it now.  He spares only a moment to respond in kind to Vark's taunt.

"I think I'll keep it, if it's all the same to you!"

[sblock=ooc]MA: Ready shield, AC to 16
SA: Attack thug #4.  Attack +1, 1d6+2 dmg (w/aura).  20/x3

Where is Col's body?
What would happen if I switched to my fast healing aura. . . would he stabilize and start healing?  Or continue to bleed to death?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 26, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Where is Col's body?



In the gap between K can A.


			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> What would happen if I switched to my fast healing aura. . . would he stabilize and start healing?  Or continue to bleed to death?



That is my reading of the ability. But I might be biased.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2006)

Gritting his teeth at the pain Kalen backs up a step then unleashes his prismatic spray of magic.

ooc 5' step to the side out of AoO range then color spray.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 26, 2006)

Chongo lets out a wild, animalistic snarl as he sees his friend Col fall to the ground. His tattooed face twists as he charges towards the mass of sailors, and he raises his spear over his head and stabs downward at his first target.

[sblock]Going into rage and moving towards the mass of sailors. I'm going to try to position myself in the middle of the mess of them all, and stab whomever is closest to Col with the spear. If that's not feasible, then I'll move towards the closest sailor and stab him.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: The initial idea was indeed to get onto the forecastle, but given the rapid felling of enemies he would actually move (4L, 1D) while playing once again with nice sparks

Almost dancing, supporting his turns with the spear's butt tapped on the wood, the man in the captain's coat moves until he has a good shot for the next sailor...

OOC: Again, move to get a clear shot if needed, and shoot.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 27, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Why does this seem familiar...



OOC: stonegod, you're the one who keeps making low hp characters and getting them mixed up in the middle of melee. You have only yourself to blame....  

Well, yourself and James Jacobs. (That's my new mantra....Blame James Jacobs   )


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 27, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What would happen if I switched to my fast healing aura. . . would he stabilize and start healing?  Or continue to bleed to death?



OOC: I will rule that Keoni's fast healing aura will allow Col to stabilize and begin regaining hit points.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 27, 2006)

(OOC: Tonks, I NPC'd Damash, and had him move then cast Cure Minor to stabilize Col. If this course of action is objectionable to you, I'm willing to retcon with a different action. Just let me know.)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

Keoni thrusts with his spear at the female thug who had been dallying with Vark behind closed doors, but she evades his attack. The assembled thugs continue their wild assault, stabbing at Keoni, Kalen, and Anar with their rapiers. Anar does take one serious wound in the shoulder as blades clash. 

Kalen steps back out of harm's way, and with an incantation, launches a prismatic blast of light at two of the thugs. One shakes off the dazzling array of color, but the closest (Toothless) collapses in a heap to the deck, his senses overcome.

Col's life continues to ebb away as Anar's rapier thrust is parried by the squint-eyed thug.

Damash runs across the deck to Col's side, and prays briefly to Ishtishia for the crazy one's healing. Col's bloodflow stops, thanks to the aventi's prayer.

Nicolai steps forth, and launches another electrical orb from his fingertips. This one also strikes its target, shocking the squint-eyed thug, who yelps in pain and surprise.

Soller Vark hollers back at Keoni, "Off my ship! Into the drink with ya!"  as he barrels headfirst into the shaman's chest, trying to force him back and over the rail. Keoni tries to bring up his spear and catch the charging Vark, but he is too slow. Still, he does manage to hold his ground and stay on his feet. Vark staggers back, frustrated.

Chongo cries out in a blood-curdling shriek of rage, and charges across the deck with his spear raise overhead, dreadlocks flying behind him. He slams into the clustered thugs like a bat out of hades, and thrusts his spear right through the ribcage of the squint-eyed thug. The man's lifeless corpse smashes to the wooden deck in a fountain of blood.

Meanwhile, Keoni channels a different manifestation of draconic power, causing Kalen, Anar, Col, and Damash to feel slightly invigorated. 

*END ROUND 2* 


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | |x|/| |*|*| | | | | | |*|*| | |/|x| | | |
| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |D| | | |
| | |D| | |[COLOR=DarkOrchid]C[/COLOR]| | |\|!| |#|#| | | | |\|x| | | |
| | |x| |[COLOR=Yellow]V[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]| | | | |[COLOR=RoyalBlue]N[/COLOR]|#|#| | | | | |x| | | |
| | |x|/|[COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR]|[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]K[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Red]A[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=Silver]D[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Teal]K[/COLOR]| | | | | | | |/|x| | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
Key: /=Stairs or Ladder Up; \=Stairs or Ladder Down; !=Mast; 
*=Lifeboat; #=Floor Grate
```

ROUND 3 INITIATIVE

1. Keoni
2. Thugs 1,4
3. Kalen
4. _Col_ (Unconscious)
5. Anar
6. Damash
7. Nicolai
8. Soller Vark
9. Chongo

STATUS UPDATE

Keoni 7/11 hp; Kalen 4/7 hp; Col -4/6 hp (Stable); Anar 3/8 hp; Damash 4/10 hp; Nicolai 4/4 hp; Chongo 14/14 (16/16 raging) hp.
Thugs 1,4 unharmed. Thug #2 -18 hp, dead; Thug #3 Unconscious, Stunned, and Blinded for ?? rounds; Thug #5 -11 hp, dying; Thug #6 -12 hp, Dying. Soller Vark unharmed.
Keoni's Aura: Power (+1 melee damage w/in 30')
Col: Shield of Faith (8 rounds remain)
Chongo: Raging (6 rounds remain)

ROUND 2 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Keoni attacks Thug #4 with spear, Rolls 5, misses. (Changes aura from Power to Vigor)

2. Thug #1 attacks Anar with rapier. Rolls 12, misses.

3. Thug #2 attacks Anar with rapier. Rolls 16, hits for 6 damage. Anar now at 2/8 hp.

4. Thug #3 attacks Kalen with rapier. Rolls 10, misses.

5. Thug #4 attacks Keoni with rapier. Rolls 9, misses.

6. Kalen takes 5' step, casts Color Spray (targeting Thugs #2,3. #2 makes his will save, #3 fails. Thug #3 goes down, is unconscious, blinded, and stunned. Kalen gains one hp from Keoni's aura.

7. Col fails to stabilize on his own, loses 1 hp. But, he gains one hp from Keoni's aura, which does stabilize him.  Now at -5/6.

8. Anar attacks thug #2 with rapier, rolls 5, misses. Gains one hp from Keoni's aura, now at 3/8.

9. Damash moves 30' to get next to Col, casts Cure Minor Wounds (burns Create Water). Col regains 1 hp. Now at -4/6. Damash gains 1 hp from Keoni's aura, now at 4/10.

10. Nicolai moves 10', casts Lesser Orb of Electricity on Thug #2, makes ranged touch attack, rolls 10. Hits! Damage is 5.

11. Vark tries to Bull Rush Keoni. Keoni gets AOO, rolls 9, misses. Opposed STR check, Vark rolls 3, Keoni rolls 14, Keoni wins.

12. Chongo rages, moves 30' into melee range (avoiding AOO's). Attacks Thug #2 (the one closest to Col). Rolls 9, Hits! Damage is 13! Thug #2 falls dead.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 27, 2006)

Keoni sees his friends blood spattering the deck of the ship, and he worries for their failing strength.  He fills his mind with the unflappable endurance of the storm serpents and does his best to fill himself and his friends with the same stoic nature.

"We're not going anywhere!"

He yells his defiance to Vark, and takes a stab at a pirate, hoping that he will actually manage to lend power to his words with action.

[sblock=ooc]
SA: Attack thug #1. Attack +3 (flanking), 1d6+1 dmg (noo aura). 20/x3

Change aura to Vigor (retroactive?).  Fast healing 1 to all allies under 50% health.
Currently Kalen, Col, Anar, Damash will all heal 1 point on their initiative.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2006)

As the young dockworker chants softly to close Col's wounds, the old man is restless in his unconsciousness and mutters just loud enough to be heard, "Ishtishia take them, take them..."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2006)

With a quick nod of thanks to Chongo for defeating the squint-eyed thug, Anar turns his attention to the next opponent in line. He thrusts his rapier at the new foe, biting his lip against the pain in his shoulder as he does so, and cursing the sailors. "Foul smelling, pond sailing scoundrels!"


*
Attack vrs. Thug 2: +2 rapier (damage 1d6+2/18-20) (not sure if Chongo and Kenoi's flanking applies to Anar as well...if so, +4 rapier and +1d6 sneak attack)
HP: 2/8, AC: 16
*


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

Seeing things don't look so good for his side, the man rises his voice above the fray to try and improve his chances of survival "Sir Captain, let me point out we double you in number... and soon we will triple you" Bluff +7 still, he keeps playing with the sparks on his left hand and won't hesitate to make another throw.

OOC: if the Ugly One reconsiders, nothing; but if the Ugly One doesn't pay heed to Nicolai's comment, another globe of lighning is going for his crew


----------



## GwydapLlew (Sep 28, 2006)

Chongo's spear reverses in his hands and he brings the bloodied tip upwards as he attempts to impale the next-closest sailor from the groin up. His implacable rage does not waver as he continues his murderous rampage.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2006)

Kalen steps nonchalantly over the body of the sailor he dazzled and with a flick of his wrist sends mystic tendrils to cloud and distract the mind of Soller Vark.

ooc daze DC 14


----------



## Tonks (Sep 29, 2006)

Ignoring the burning sensation in his arm, Damash lifted his hand away from the crazed man and knew the Deep One was speaking through the bloody lips of the man.

_'..to the deep they shall go to be judged.'_

Advancing with his spear at the ready, Damash saw the others closing in on the remaining pirates and knew that if they could close in further with the leader, the ship would be their's soon.

Extending his spear and touching the coral necklace around his neck, Damash reached out to gather the strength of the sea and send it against the scarred pirate.

"Flee."

[sblock=ooc]Casting command against the pirate and hoping he fails big time. Nothing like two AoO against him to boost morale...[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 2, 2006)

(OOC: I retconned round 2 of this combat, to reflect Keoni's change of auras at the end of his turn. I think the hit point totals have accurately reflected the changes, but if I've overlooked anything, please let me know.)

*COMBAT ROUND 3*

Keoni jabs with his spear at the big-nosed thug in front of him, but the big oaf parries the spear and then counters with a grazing wound on Keoni's upper arm. Keoni winces, but steps aside, dodging the female thug's rapier. Anar thrusts with his own rapier at the big nosed ruffian, but misses.

Kalen chants a spell that clouds the mind of Soller Vark, and the brutish pirate leader stands still and remains thankfully quiet for a moment, blinking stupidly. Somehow, Vark does manage to shake off Damash's magical compulsion that he flee.

Nicolai's admonition to surrender the ship goes unheeded, so the sorcerer launches yet another of his electrical orbs. This one strikes the big-nosed pirate in the leg. The thug barely has time to register the pain, before Chongo's spear buries itself in his expansive midsection. Big-Nose collapses with a grunt, his blood pooling out to join that of his fellows.

*END ROUND 3
ACTIONS FOR ROUND 4?*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | |x|/| |*|*| | | | | | |*|*| | |/|x| | | |
| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |D| | | |
| | |D| | |[COLOR=DarkOrchid]C[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=RoyalBlue]N[/COLOR]|\|!| |#|#| | | | |\|x| | | |
| | |x| |[COLOR=Yellow]V[/COLOR]| | | |[COLOR=Teal]K[/COLOR]| | |#|#| | | | | |x| | | |
| | |x|/|[COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR]|[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]K[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Red]A[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=Silver]D[/COLOR]| | | | | | | | |/|x| | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
Key: /=Stairs or Ladder Up; \=Stairs or Ladder Down; !=Mast; 
*=Lifeboat; #=Floor Grate
```

ROUND 4 INITIATIVE

1. Keoni
2. Thug #4
3. Kalen
4. _Col_ (Unconscious)
5. Anar
6. Damash
7. Nicolai
8. Soller Vark
9. Chongo

STATUS UPDATE

Keoni 5/11 hp; Kalen 4/7 hp; Col -3/6 hp (Stable); Anar 4/8 hp; Damash 5/10 hp; Nicolai 4/4 hp; Chongo 14/14 (16/16 raging) hp.
Thug #4 unharmed. Thug #1 -11 hp, dying; Thug #2 -18 hp, dead; Thug #3 Unconscious, Stunned, and Blinded for ?? rounds; Thug #5 -12 hp, dying; Thug #6 -13 hp, Dying. Soller Vark unharmed.
Keoni's Aura: Vigor (fast healing to 50%)
Col: Shield of Faith (7 rounds remain)
Chongo: Raging (5 rounds remain)

ROUND 3 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Keoni attacks Thug #1 with shortspear, rolls 2, misses.

2. Thug #1 attacks Keoni with rapier, rolls 14, Hits for 2 damage. Keoni falls to 5/11 hp.

3. Thug #4 attacks Keoni with rapier, rolls 11, misses.

4. Kalen moves 5', casts Daze on Vark. Vark rolls 4, fails will save.

5. Col gains 1 hp from Keoni's aura. Now at -3/6.

6. Anar attacks thug #1 with rapier, rolls 6, misses. Anar gains 1 hp from Keoni's aura, now at 4/8.

7. Damash casts Command on Vark. Vark rolls 17, succeeds on Will save. Damash gains 1 hp from Keoni's aura, now at 5/10.

8. Nicolai tries to Bluff Vark, check fails. Nicolai moves 15', casts Lesser Orb of Electricity on Thug #1. Makes ranged touch attack, rolls 20! Hits for 2 damage.

9. Soller Vark takes no action (Daze spell)

10. Chongo attacks Thug #1 with spear, rolls 15, hits for 9 damage. Thug #1 falls dying.
[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 2, 2006)

Chongo will twist the spear as he pulls it from the fallen sailor. The short savage will duck around and move opposite Vark before stabbing at him with his spear.

[sblock=OOC]Assuming that the rest of the party doesn't move much in the round, I'm going to move 10' to the left and flank Vark. Hopefully the AoO won't hurt ... much. If movement during the round makes that impossible, I'll keep up with Vark and gore him with the spear.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2006)

In between chanting another charm to keep the pirate captain one step in the land of the fey Kalen will suggest "*Milady, if you would be so kind as to lower your arms no more blood need be spilled*." He will also bend down to disarm the unconscious pirate whose mind is temporarily overcome by prismatic colors.


ooc standard action _daze_ on Vark DC 14, move action pick up dropped weapon, free action speak.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2006)

The blood flowing from his shoulder beginning to slow as Keoni's aura begins to heal his wound, Anar steps forward toward Vark, again thrusting with the tip of his blade. He hopes that this time his rapier finds something other than air to cut into.


*
Attack vrs. Vark: +2 rapier (damage 1d6+2/18-20) 
HP: 4/8, AC: 16
*


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 2, 2006)

Nicolai rushes for the door deftly avoiding the Ugly One and blocking a possible escape route.

OOC: Move up to the door and Full Defense


----------



## Tonks (Oct 2, 2006)

Seeing the battle well in hand and cursing the fact that Istishia had allowed the man to ignore the command, Damash felt the gash on his arm closing and wondered if perhaps his god had mistaken the request for a call for healing. Not wanting the benefit to be wasted on him alone, Damash reached down;  placed his hand on Col's arm and invoked the Deep One's healing gifts once more.

[sblock=ooc]Convert Bless to CLW. At the moment, Damash would just get in the way of all the other fighters.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 2, 2006)

Banter forgotten, Keoni focuses on trying to end the battle.  With Vark still reeling from the spell, the young shaman lances out towards the pirate.

[sblock=ooc]You know, can I request a new die? Or at least that you roll something with more than one digit in it.  kthxbye.

SA: Attack Vark. Attack +1, 1d6+1 dmg,  20/x3[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 3, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 4*

Keoni, determined to fight more effectively, makes a thrust at Soller Vark. Unfortunately, the shaman stumbles on the wood planking on the Nixie's deck, and the tip of his spear comes nowhere near Vark.

Looking at the bloodshed around her, Vark's last standing companion throws down her rapier. "Forget this, Vark. It don't be worth my life. Please, spare me!"  she begs. "Betraying witch!"  Vark spits at her.

Kalen tries again to cloud the mind of Vark, causing him to stuck in a fugue of inaction, but this time the thugs' leader resists the beguiler's charm. He utters an unprintable curse in Kalen's direction.

Anar closes with Vark and thrusts with his rapier, but Vark dodges the attack.

Damash kneels beside Col, who had been regaining health thanks to the shaman's aura of vitality. With a prayer to Ishtishia on his lips, the Aventi witnesses the erratic old man's eyes flutter open. Col has regained consciousness!

Holding up his arms to ward off attack, Nicolai charges across the deck of the Blue Nixie, looking to prevent Vark from reentering the captain's quarters.

Vark screams at Chongo, "Murdering Savage! I've never been havin' a use for the looks of you! Eat steel!"  His rapier thrust goes wide of the raging tribesman, and with another vile curse, he yells out even louder, "Mera, burn them! Burn them all!" His words are cut off with a grunt of pain as Chongo's spear tears a terrible, bloody gash in his side.

Vark's orders were enough, however. Plumes of white smoke begin to drift up through the grate in the Blue Nixie's deck, and a cacophony of terrified cries of animals and birds can be heard coming up from below.

*END ROUND 4
ACTIONS FOR ROUND 5?*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | |x|/| |*|*| | | | | | |*|*| | |/|x| | | |
| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |D| | | |
| | |D|[B][COLOR=RoyalBlue]N[/COLOR][/B]| |[B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]C[/COLOR][/B]| | |\|!| |#|#| | | | |\|x| | | |
| | |x| |[B][COLOR=Yellow]V[/COLOR][/B]|[B][COLOR=Red]A[/COLOR][/B]| | |[B][COLOR=Teal]K[/COLOR][/B]| | |#|#| | | | | |x| | | |
| | |x|/|[B][COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR][/B]|[B][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]K[/COLOR][/B]| |[B][COLOR=Olive]C[/COLOR][/B]|[B][COLOR=Silver]D[/COLOR][/B]| | | | | | | | |/|x| | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
Key: /=Stairs or Ladder Up; \=Stairs or Ladder Down; !=Mast;
*=Lifeboat; #=Floor Grate
```

ROUND 5 INITIATIVE

1. Keoni
2. Thug #4 (surrendered)
3. Kalen
4. Col (lying prone)
5. Anar
6. Damash
7. Nicolai
8. Soller Vark
9. Chongo

STATUS UPDATE

Keoni 6/11 hp; Kalen 4/7 hp; Col 3/6 hp; Anar 4/8 hp; Damash 5/10 hp; Nicolai 4/4 hp; Chongo 14/14 (16/16 raging) hp.
Thug #4 unharmed, surrendered. Thug #1 -12 hp, dying; Thug #2 -18 hp, dead; Thug #3 Unconscious, Stunned, and Blinded for ?? rounds; Thug #5 -13 hp, dying; Thug #6 -14 hp, Dying. Soller Vark -10 hp.
Keoni's Aura: Vigor (fast healing to 50%)
Col: Shield of Faith (6 rounds remain)
Chongo: Raging (4 rounds remain)

ROUND 4 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Keoni attacks Soller Vark with spear, rolls 1! Miss! (No lie, hafrogman. See what happens when you insult the dice?  ) Keoni gains 1 hp from aura, now at 6/11 hp.

2. Thug #4 throws down her weapon and surrenders.

3. Kalen casts Daze on Vark. Vark makes Will save, rolls 17! Save Succeeds

4. Col gains one hp from Keoni's aura, now at -2/6.

5. Anar moves 5', attacks Vark with rapier. Rolls 5, misses.

6. Damash casts CLW (burns Bless) on Col, heals 5 points of damage (incl. Augment Healing). Col now at 3/6, and back in action!

7. Nicolai moves 25', goes into total defense.

8. Vark attacks Chongo with rapier, rolls 5, misses.

9. Chongo attacks Vark with spear, rolls 19! Hits for 10 damage!
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2006)

With a start, the old man's eyes fly open. Their piercing hazel orbs fixate on the docksman a moment, and the old one's hand grasps the young ones. The grip is surprisingly firm.

"Glad I was a'right about you, speaker of Istishia," the old man says quietly, coming to his feet. Hearing the cacophony raging below, the old man bellows, "What in all the Layers of the Pit is goin' down there!" Clutching his longspear, the old man tries to peer down the grate.

OOC: I'm assuming the grate is big enough to see through, but not big enough to easily be attacked through. If that latter is the case, he'll try to look from farther away.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 3, 2006)

Chongo's murderous rage lessens a fraction when he sees Col stagger back to consciousness. He continues to slowly circle the sailor, waiting for an opportunity to draw more of Vark's blood.

"Below decks! Fire must be stopped before ship burns!"

[sblock=OOC]Move as necessary to keep Vark within my attack zone and attacking him![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2006)

"Damn," swears Anar at the sight of the smoke. As he again thrusts his rapier toward the quick-dodging Vark, he shouts to his companions. "Someone stop that fire!" 


*
I'm 0 for 3 on attacks, lets see if I can go 0 for 4!
Attack vrs. Vark: +2 rapier (damage 1d6+2/18-20) 
HP: 4/8, AC: 16
*


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2006)

Keoni groans at his own bad luck and tries once again to disable the pirate who has caused them so much grief.  He focuses his mind on the strength of the sea sepents once more, and imagines their power flowing into his arms.  Hoping to catch Vark unaware, he lances out as the orcishly ugly human is distracted by the scruffy looking man behind him.

At the sight of fire and sounds from below he fires off a question to the surrendered pirate while he continues to fight her leader.

"What is down there?"

[sblock=ooc]I don't know if Nicolai threatens, but Attack +1 (3 if flanking)
Switching to Power Aura, sorry Kalen.  1d6+2 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 3, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni...Hoping to catch Vark unaware, he lances out at the *orc* is distracted by the scruffy looking man behind him.



(OOC: Correction. Ugly though he be, Soller Vark is actually human, not orcish)


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2006)

OOC: Edited, slightly.  Damn he is ugly, looked like a half-blood to me.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2006)

"*Mera! In the name of Lord Islaran put out that fire now! Vark is done and you must help immediately*!" Kalen will then head down the stairs, the words to mind magic at the ready


Move action down the stairs, readied action color spray for if attacked.


----------



## Tonks (Oct 3, 2006)

"There is no time for thanks.."

Damash's words die in his throat as the call to set fire to the ship is given.

_'What lunacy is this?'_

As Kalen turns to head below decks to deal with the fire, Damash sees Chongo closing in on Vark and knows the he and the others will get the madman soon.

"Come Col. We must put out the blaze below."

[sblock=ooc]Follow behind Kalen to put out the blaze before they get any larger.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 4, 2006)

"Damn ye! Ugly scurby dog!" Nicolai again advances -now pole-vaulting over obstacles- towards the grate at top speed to see what's going on... and if possible, solve it...

_No! I had my hands almost on the her! don't burn!!!_

OOC: WIthdraw towards grate, if he sees fire, he starts discharging Ice Rays (but stops if it seems not to have any effect)


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 4, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 5*

Keoni groans at his own bad luck and tries once again to disable the pirate who has caused them so much grief.  He focuses his mind on the strength of the sea sepents once more, and imagines their power flowing into his arms.  Hoping to catch Vark unaware, he lances out as the man is distracted by the scruffy looking man behind him. Still, Vark is quicker, and the ugly fellow evades Keoni's spear thrust.
At the sight of fire and sounds from below he fires off a question to the surrendered pirate while he continues to fight her leader.
"What is down there?"
The woman glances sideways at Vark and shakes her head. Clearly, she is too afraid of Vark to answer with the brute standing right next to her.
-----------------------
*"Mera! In the name of Lord Islaran put out that fire now! Vark is done and you must help immediately!"* Kalen shouts as he heads down the ladder to the hold, the words to mind magic at the ready. As the beguiler climbs surely down, there is the sound of a terrific crash, followed by a woman's high-pitched scream and a strange, shrill keening. Kalen's sharp elven eyes try to focus through the hazy smoke to see what could have caused such a commotion....
-----------------------
With a start, Col's eyes fly open. Their piercing hazel orbs fixate on the docksman a moment, and the old one's hand grasps the young ones. The grip is surprisingly firm.
"Glad I was a'right about you, speaker of Istishia," the old man says quietly, coming to his feet. Hearing the cacophony raging below, the old man bellows, "What in all the Layers of the Pit is goin' down there!" Clutching his longspear, the old man tries to peer down the grate. Unfortunately, with the stinging wisps of smoke floating up from below deck, the archivist cannot make out what is going on. He does hear the same odd sounds as Kalen (crash, scream, trilling), and wonders what could be going on down there.
------------------------
"Damn," swears Anar at the sight of the smoke. As he again thrusts his rapier toward the quick-dodging Vark, he shouts to his companions. "Someone stop that fire!" Distracted as he is by the unexpected happenings below deck, Anar's rapier thrust is nowhere near Vark, who laughs at the rogue's poor attempt to stab him. "Ha Ha! Pathetic!"
-------------------------
"There is no time for thanks.." Damash says softly to Col. Damash's words die in his throat as the call to set fire to the ship is given._'What lunacy is this?'_As Kalen turns to head below decks to deal with the fire, Damash sees Chongo closing in on Vark and knows the he and the others will get the madman soon."Come Col. We must put out the blaze below." Damash follows behind Kalen, and climbs down the ladder into the hold, concerned at the terrible noises he hears...
-------------------------
"Damn ye! Ugly scurvy dog!" Nicolai again advances -now pole-vaulting over obstacles- towards the grate at top speed to see what's going on... and if possible, solve it...
_No! I had my hands almost on the her! don't burn!!!_Nicolai hopes to launch a bolt of ice at the first sign of roaring flame. While he can't quite get to the edge of the grate, he does see thick, roiling white smoke billowing up from below. Beyond that, he can't tell what's going on down there, but some truly horrific sounds tell him that all is not well.
---------------------------
Soller Vark shouts in Chongo's face, "Taste me steel, darkskin!"  as he thrusts wildly at the barbarian, just missing with his vicious rapier thrust.
---------------------------
Chongo's murderous rage lessens a fraction when he sees Col stagger back to consciousness. He continues to slowly circle the sailor, waiting for an opportunity to draw more of Vark's blood.
"Below decks! Fire must be stopped before ship burns!"
Chongo lashes out once more with his bloodied spear, but this time the leader of the thugs is able to avoid the brutal attack.
----------------------------
Below deck, Kalen and Damash see the hold is full of eye-stinging smoke, but only a few small licks of flame are to be seen creating it. Apparently, Mera is not too good at lighting fires, and the Blue Nixie doesn't appear to be in imminent danger of burning.

The hold is full of cages, and the cages contain an assortment of exotic animals...multi-hued birds, monkeys, small jungle cats and the like that fill the place with their cries of terror at the smoke. 

What's much worse, however, is the creature that they spy munching on the savaged body of a woman...prerhaps this was Mera? The thing is spider-like, and the size of a pony, dark brown with yellow stripes, its furred legs long and spindly. As it notices the newcomers, the front pair of the creature's ten legs rear up threateningly, their tips flattening into terrible discs studded with dozens of hooked suckers. The monster's head is horribly oversized, dominated by immense mandibles that chatter and clack with obvious hunger. The larger iron cage in the corner, with door ajar, answers any questions as to where the thing came from. With fresh prey now in the hold, the creature moves aggressively toward Kalen and Damash!







*END ROUND 5
ACTIONS FOR ROUND 6?*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
          Blue Nixie Main Deck
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | |x|/| |*|*| | | | | | |*|*| | |/|x| | | |
| | |x| | | | | | |[B][COLOR=royalblue]N[/COLOR][/B]| | | | | | | | |D| | | |
| | |D| |[B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]C[/COLOR][/B]| | | |\|!| |#|#| | | | |\|x| | | |
| | |x| |[B][COLOR=Yellow]V[/COLOR][/B]|[B][COLOR=Red]A[/COLOR][/B]| | | | |[B][COLOR=Olive]C[/COLOR][/B]|#|#| | | | | |x| | | |
| | |x|/|[B][COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR][/B]|[B][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]K[/COLOR][/B]| | | | | | | | | | | |/|x| | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
Key: /=Stairs or Ladder Up; \=Stairs or Ladder Down; !=Mast; 
*=Lifeboat; #=Floor Grate
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
              Blue Nixie Hold
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |D|[B][COLOR=Silver]D[/COLOR][/B]| | |[B][COLOR=Yellow]R[/COLOR][/B]| | | | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|/|!| | | | | | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|[B][COLOR=Teal]K[/COLOR][/B]| | | | | | | |D| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 6 INITIATIVE

1. Keoni
2. Thug #4 (surrendered)
3. Kalen
4. Col
5. Anar
6. Damash
7. Nicolai
8. Soller Vark
9. Chongo
?? Rhagodessa

STATUS UPDATE

Keoni 6/11 hp; Kalen 4/7 hp; Col 3/6 hp; Anar 4/8 hp; Damash 5/10 hp; Nicolai 4/4 hp; Chongo 14/14 (16/16 raging) hp.
Thug #4 unharmed, surrendered. Thug #1 -13 hp, dying; Thug #2 -18 hp, dead; Thug #3 Unconscious, Stunned, and Blinded for ?? rounds; Thug #5 -14 hp, dying; Thug #6 -15 hp, Dying. Soller Vark -10 hp.
Keoni's Aura: Power (melee damage)
Col: Shield of Faith (5 rounds remain)
Chongo: Raging (3 rounds remain)

ROUND 5 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Keoni att. Vark with spear, Roll 7, miss! (Aura switches to Power)

2. Kalen moves, climbs down ladder to hold, readies Color Spray.

3. Col moves to edge of grate, looks below, can't make out any detail.

4. Anar att. Vark with rapier, Rolls 1! Miss!

5. Damash moves, climbs down ladder to hold.

6. Nicolai withdraws from melee, moving in direction of grate.

7. Soller Vark att. Chongo with rapier, rolls 6. Misses.

8. Chongo (raging) att. Vark with spear, rolls 7, misses.
[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 4, 2006)

Chongo continues to keep pace with the pirate. The metal head of his spear weaves in a fluid pattern, pressing for an opening in Vark's defenses.

[sblock=OOC]Again, going to keep up with Vark. I'm going to focus my AoO on him as well as attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2006)

"*The woman is dead! The beastie is loose*!" Kalen moves to the side and unleashes his mind magic in a prismatic spray hoping to subdue the spidery beast.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2006)

Frustrated at being unable to get his rapier past Vark's guard, Anar switches to a different tactic. Beginning a series of thrust and feints to keep the man off guard, the dashing rogue hopes to open a hole through which Chongo can thrust his spear.


*
OOC: Anar will attempt to Aid Another, providing Chongo with a +2 to his attack rolls. +2 attack vrs AC10 for success.

HP: 4/8, AC: 16
*


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 4, 2006)

Now growling with frustration, Keoni continues his assault on Vark.

[sblock=ooc]Attack +1; 1d6+2 damage.     [/sblock]


----------



## Tonks (Oct 4, 2006)

As the creature advanced upon them, Damash felt his blood turn cold and knew this creature could kill him as easily as it had the woman on the deck.

"By the Black Water..."

Shifting his spear slightly, he considered throwing it into the creature's chest, but knew if he did not kill it outright, he would have to close in to use his dagger. As Kalen stopped and began whispering to himself, Damash advanced and tried to buy the elf time to finish whatever it was he was doing.

_'And I too shall be pulled into the deep to be judged...'_

[sblock=ooc] +2 melee, d6+2 shortspear[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

"Damnable smoke! What be this beasty you flaming idiots have released, Vark!" Moving to mast next to the hole for the stairs, the old man removes a cold iron symbol with a strident, lightning clutching fist and starts to bellow out crisp syllables of summoning.

OOC: 5' step to the mast so he can look down but not be at the top of the stairs; begin casting  _summon monster I_. Hopefully, he'll be able to see a target next round.


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 5, 2006)

"Vark! You'll hang from the crow's..." -as the man in the dirty red coat plunges into the smoke- *"Bloody idiot!"* -actually this was directed at whoever put those cages in here... but that nonwithstanding...

*"From which unbottomd dark abyss did this come?!"* taking action instead of waiting for an answer form Mera's corpse, he takes his spear with both hands, points it toward the _thing_, and for a moment it seems as if the spear launched itself towards the slayer, but no, it was a ghostly blue replicate of it.

OOC: Ice ray +2 touch (1d3)


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 5, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 6*

Now growling with frustration, Keoni continues his assault on Vark. The shaman's frustration only continues to mount, however, as Vark again evades his spear's tip.
Keoni attacks Vark with spear. (1d20+1=7) MISS
----------------------------------------
*"The woman is dead! The beastie is loose!"* Kalen moves to the side and unleashes his mind magic in a prismatic spray hoping to subdue the spidery beast. The fount of colors leap forth from Kalen's outstretched hands, but the mindless creature pays them no heed whatsoever.
(OOC: Rhagodessa is immune to mind-affecting patterns)
-----------------------------------------
Col yells, "Damnable smoke! What be this beasty you flaming idiots have released, Vark!" but he gets no response from Vark. 
Moving by the mast next to the hole for the stairs, the old man removes a cold iron symbol with a strident, lightning clutching fist and starts to bellow out crisp syllables of summoning.
(OOC: stonegod, I'll rule that by next turn, Col will be able to see well enough into the hold that he can summon his monster down there.)
------------------------------------------
Frustrated at being unable to get his rapier past Vark's guard, Anar switches to a different tactic. Beginning a series of thrust and feints to keep the man off guard, the dashing rogue hopes to open a hole through which Chongo can thrust his spear. This gambit appears to work, as Vark's eyes stray away from the raging tribesman to fend off Anar's feints. Anar hopes that Chongo will be able to take full advantage of the distraction...
Anar attempts Aid Another for Chongo's attack. (1d20+2=13) SUCCESS!
----------------------------------------


			
				Tonks said:
			
		

> As the creature advanced upon them, Damash felt his blood turn cold and knew this creature could kill him as easily as it had the woman on the deck.
> "By the Black Water..."
> Shifting his spear slightly, he considered throwing it into the creature's chest, but knew if he did not kill it outright, he would have to close in to use his dagger. As Kalen stopped and began whispering to himself, Damash advanced and tried to buy the elf time to finish whatever it was he was doing....hopefully something more effective than that spray of colors.
> _'And I too shall be pulled into the deep to be judged...'_
> ...


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

His chanting coming faster and more strident, the old man screams something in Celestial and a blue-white aura of smoke appears in the hold. Out of it steps a fine specimen of a mongrel dog, its coat a silvery blue like the smoke. It immediately growls and presses and attack on the foul beast!

Meanwhile, above deck, the old man tries to get a look at the escaped creature as he tentatively takes to the stair. "By 'cor, what is that thing!?!"

OOC: Summon a celestial dog as near to the Rhagodessa as possible and have it attack this one round of its existence. Then, Col will move to the stairs (and stay on them for advantage with his reach weapon) and use Knowledge: * (I'm guessing nature) to determine what this thing is. Unfortunately, I don't think it'll be dark knowledgeable...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2006)

Anar clutches at his belly wound and staggers away from Vark, thought keeping his rapier in a guard position. "You black-hearted devil! You'll pay for your evil deeds..."



*
OOC: 5' step away from Vark.
*


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 5, 2006)

Keoni attempts to calm his mounting frustrations as he sees Anar visciously attacked by Vark.  He draws a ragged breath and attempt to refocus his mind to bring about the endurance needed to remain in this fight.  He follows the rogue's lead and this time moves not to strike Vark, but to distract him just so . . .

[sblock=ooc]Aid Chongo.  Attack +1 vs. AC 10.  Switch aura to Vigor.[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 5, 2006)

The smell of flames and the screams of the animals belowdecks surround the jungle tribesman. His eyes darken as he sees yet another comrade fall to the ground. 
"Go! Help Col down below!" 

He grips his spear tightly as he attempts to bury the spear into Vark's chest. As he does so, he spits words at Vark. "You are a dog! Chongo will kill you! Chongo will eat your heart!"


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 5, 2006)

Bothered by his aim being so far off -and seemingly declaring the spear as guilty- he nails the spearhead to the wooden floor and emits two or three short whistles, launching another icy bolt towards the creature, now with his bare hands.

OOC: Nicolai ranged touch attack (Ice Ray) +2 (1d3)


----------



## Tonks (Oct 5, 2006)

Shaking off the grasp of the attacker and regripping his spear, Damash saw a flash of light out of the corner of his eye, but dared not dwell on whatever effect it was meant to have. 

"Get the others...I will hold this one as long as I can..."

Thrusting out with his spear once again, Damash prays the others will heed his advice and gather more help.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2006)

"*No, that won't do. Perhaps some of the fey mind clouding then.*" Kalen takes a step back and attempts to _daze_ the ragodessa's mind to temporarily distract it.

ooc is it a free action to use knowledge arcana for useful magical beast lore?


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 6, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> ooc is it a free action to use knowledge arcana for useful magical beast lore?



(OOC: Yes, that is a free action.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 6, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 7*

Keoni attempts to calm his mounting frustrations as he sees Anar visciously attacked by Vark.  He draws a ragged breath and attempt to refocus his mind to bring about the endurance needed to remain in this fight.  He follows the rogue's lead and this time moves not to strike Vark, but to distract him just so. The tip of his spear plays about Vark's feet, eliciting yet more cursing from the ugly thug's mouth.
Keoni - Aid Another to help Chongo's attack. (1d20+1=15) SUCCESS!
(Keoni changes aura to Vigor)

------------------------------------ 
*"No, that won't do. Perhaps some of the fey mind clouding then."* Kalen takes a step back and attempts to _daze_ the ragodessa's mind to temporarily distract it. Unfortunately, even as the arcane words are formed on his mouth, it is clear that the creature is completely oblivious to the spell.
Kalen, frustrated by the ineffectiveness of his spells, ponders as to whether he knows anything of this bizarre creature, but he can't recall ever having heard of anything like this.
(Rhagodessa is immune to Daze spell)
Knowledge Arcana Check (1d20+8=19)

--------------------------------------
Col's chanting coming faster and more strident, the old man screams something in Celestial and a blue-white aura of smoke appears in the hold. Out of it steps a fine specimen of a mongrel dog, its coat a silvery blue like the smoke. It immediately growls and presses and attack on the foul beast! The dog's jaws snap at the monster, but the thing is too quick, darting out of the way.
Celestial Dog bites Rhagodessa. (1d20+2=10) MISS.  

Meanwhile, above deck, the old man tries to get a look at the escaped creature as he tentatively takes to the stair. "By 'cor, what is that thing!?!" As he studies the creature, Col realizes that, while he has never seen anything quite like this creature before, it does yet seem familiar. Its movements and behaviors remind the old man of a spider or scorpion. He is quite sure that it must be related, at least distantly to those vermin.
Knowledge - Nature Check. (1d20+9=17)

----------------------------------------
Anar clutches at his belly wound and staggers away from Vark, thought keeping his rapier in a guard position. "You black-hearted devil! You'll pay for your evil deeds..."
"Hah hah hah!" laughs Vark, mockingly.
Even as he backs away, Anar somehow feels the bleeding ebb in his belly wound. While still hurting, he feels that he is no longer in danger of keeling over from his injury.
(Anar gains 1 hp from Keoni's aura. Now at 1/8 hp.)

-----------------------------------------
Shaking off the grasp of the attacker and regripping his spear, Damash saw a flash of light out of the corner of his eye, but dared not dwell on whatever effect it was meant to have.
"Get the others...I will hold this one as long as I can..."
Thrusting out with his spear once again, Damash prays the others will heed his advice and gather more help.
This time, Ishtishia's favor lies upon the spear, and the tip pierces the creature's abdomen! Wounded, the beast makes a loud chirring sound as its legs weave back and forth.
Damash attacks Rhagodessa with shortspear. (1d20+2=18) HIT! 
Damash shortspear damage. (1d6+2=6)  

-------------------------------------------
Bothered by his aim being so far off -and seemingly declaring the spear as guilty- Nicolai nails the spearhead to the wooden floor and emits two or three short whistles, launching another icy bolt towards the creature, now with his bare hands.
To his dismay, Nicolai's aim is again off the mark, coming nowhere near the intended target!
Nicolai ranged touch attack (Ice Ray) vs. Rhagodessa (-4 for firing into melee) (1d20+2-4=0) MISS!  

--------------------------------------------
Soller Vark whips around with his rapier, realizing that the most dangerous enemy is Chongo! He lunges at the dark-skinned barbarian, stabbing into his upper arm painfully! "Have at yeh, then, savage! How d'ya like that now?"  Vark laughs as he sees Chongo's wound begin to bleed.
Vark attacks Chongo with rapier. (1d20+5=21) HIT! 
Vark's rapier damage. (1d6+1=5) Chongo's hp now at 9/14(11/16 raging)  

--------------------------------------------
Below deck, the rhagodessa again lashes out with its front two legs at the prey that injured it, Damash! This time, only one of the horrible appendages strikes the priest, but it still is enough! The hooked suckers dig into Damash's shoulder once more, and the thing again tries to draw him in range of its mandibles! This time, Damash cannot stop himself from being drawn into the beast's embrace. With a sickening CRUNCH the thing's massive jaws snap onto Damash's head, and he slumps limply. His face and torso a bloody mess, the unconscious Damash yet draws breath...but not for long.
Rhagodessa attacks Damash with two pedipalps. (1d20+7=27, 1d20+7=13) 1 HIT, 1 MISS. Grapple check initiated.
Rhagodessa opposed grapple check vs. Damash. (1d20+11=28) 
Damash opposed grapple check vs. Rhagodessa. (1d20+2=12) Rhagodessa wins! 
Rhagodessa gets free bite attack vs. Damash. (1d20+9=15) HIT!
Rhagodessa bite damage. (1d8+6=11) Damash drops to -6/10 hp, he's dying!

---------------------------------------
The smell of flames and the screams of the animals belowdecks surround the jungle tribesman. His eyes darken as he sees yet another comrade fall to the ground. 
"Go! Help Col down below!" 

He grips his spear tightly as he attempts to bury the spear into Vark's chest. As he does so, he spits words at Vark. "You are a dog! Chongo will kill you! Chongo will eat your heart!"
This time, Chongo is the quicker combatant, and with Keoni's help, he catches Vark right in the chest with a savage spear thrust! Vark's ribs split wide as the spear tears through flesh and bone. With a low gurgle, the thug leader slides off the end of the spear, and falls wetly to the ground. The female member of Vark's crew, standing nearby, begins to sob as she witnesses the violence.
Chongo (raging) attacks Vark with spear (+2 Flanking, +2 Aid Another) (1d20+6+2+2=21) HIT! 
Chongo spear damage (raging). (1d8+7=13) Vark falls!

*END ROUND 7*
*ACTIONS FOR ROUND 8?*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
          Blue Nixie Main Deck
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | |x|/| |*|*| | | | | | |*|*| | |/|x| | | |
| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |D| | | |
| | |D|[B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]C[/COLOR][/B]| | | | |\|!| |#|#| | | | |\|x| | | |
| | |x| | | |[B][COLOR=Red]A[/COLOR][/B]| | | | |#|#| | | | | |x| | | |
| | |x|/|[B][COLOR=Yellow]4[/COLOR][/B]|[B][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]K[/COLOR][/B]| | | | | | | | | | | |/|x| | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
Key: /=Stairs or Ladder Up; \=Stairs or Ladder Down; !=Mast; 
*=Lifeboat; #=Floor Grate
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
              Blue Nixie Hold
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |D|[B][COLOR=RoyalBlue]N[/COLOR][/B]| | |[B][COLOR=Yellow]R[/COLOR][/B]| | | | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|[B][COLOR=Olive]C[/COLOR][/B]|!|[B][COLOR=Olive]D[/COLOR][/B]| | | | | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x| |[B][COLOR=Teal]K[/COLOR][/B]| | | | | | |D| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```


ROUND 8 INITIATIVE

1. *K*eoni
2. Thug #*4* (surrendered)
3. *K*alen
4. *C*ol, Celestial *D*og
5. *A*nar
6. *D*amash _(Dying)_
7. *N*icolai
8. Soller *V*ark
9. *R*hagodessa
9. *C*hongo

STATUS UPDATE

Keoni 6/11 hp; Kalen 4/7 hp; Col 3/6 hp; Anar 1/8 hp; Damash -6/10 hp, dying; Nicolai 4/4 hp; Chongo 9/14 (11/16 raging) hp.
Thug #4 unharmed, surrendered. Thug #1 -15 hp, dying; Thug #2 -18 hp, dead; Thug #3 Unconscious, Stunned, and Blinded for ?? rounds; Thug #5 -16 hp, dying; Thug #6 -17 hp, Dying. Soller Vark -23 hp, dying.
Rhagodessa -6 hp.
Keoni's Aura: Vigor (+1 fast healing to 50%)
Col: Shield of Faith (3 rounds remain)
Chongo: Raging (1 round remains)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

Seeing the young dockworker fall to the fiendish vermin, Col turns his head to the topdeck. "Avast, mates! Pump those legs and get to the hold. There be a foul vermin tha' already fell Damash!" Turning to the elf enchanter, Col bellows, "Stop yer fancy magic'n, doncha know them vermin be mindless! Take it down from a'far! Careful boys of its tendrils, they be nasty!" 

Hunkering down to keep the thing away from him, Col bellows to the wench at the top of the deck, "He'ya, lass! If you donna wanna be vermin food, best you be help'n the rest of us!"


OOC: Total defense with his longspear. Diplomacy check (good luck!) to try to convince the wench to help.


----------



## Tonks (Oct 6, 2006)

_The instant blurs, but Damash felt a sudden pressure and then a sweet nothing as the darkness overtook him. He is home in the deep once more in his mind's eye, but he knows there was much he left undone.

'Such will be the measure I am held to...'

The Alabaster Tower was formed of flawless pearl and as Damash swam towards it, he knew the final judgement waited inside its watery halls._


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 6, 2006)

Chongo spits on Vark's fallen body before turning, and moving as quickly as he can towards the hold. Once he enters the hold, he pauses as he takes in the sight of the rhagodessa - this is truly a creature out of a nightmare!

Chonog slids his spear into it's thong and pulls out a long, narrow javelin. He slips around Col, trying for a clear shot before letting the missile fly.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 6, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> OOC: I should have enough movement to get down there and be able to attack the creature, if I'm adding correctly. If not, then I'll edit the post and switch to a javelin and throw it at the critter.




(OOC: Gwyd, considering the climb down the ladder into the hold (and the fact that Col is actually perched on the ladder) I think it's a bit too far to close with the creature in a single move action. Let's go with the ranged attack this round.)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2006)

Anar follows Chongo into the hold, one hand pressed to his (now-healing) belly wound, and rapier in the other.


*
OOC: Anar will attempt to move wide around the creature, enabling him to get into a flanking position with Chongo.
*


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2006)

"I think you are right Col." With a flash Kalen's free hand whips out with a snap and his dagger spins through the air towards the beast. "*It will have to be something physical for this one then*."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> (OOC: Gwyd, considering the climb down the ladder into the hold (and the fact that Col is actually perched on the ladder) I think it's a bit too far to close with the creature in a single move action. Let's go with the ranged attack this round.)



OOC: Ah, its a ladder and not a stair. In that case, Col can move 5' south to make passage easier. Still total defense.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 6, 2006)

Drawing a ragged breath as he looks over the body of the villainous Vark, Keoni somehow finds the strength within him to move towards the hold where Col's warning leads them.

As he moves, he knows that he cannot falter in his duty.  The eternal nature of the Storm Serpents bolsters him as he moves towards the hold, and he does his best to send that energy to all his friends, so that they too might feel the power surge within them.

[sblock=ooc]Move to the ladder down.  If he can get down, past Col, with a double move he'll do that.  Otherwise he'll stay with Chongo at the top and ready an action to hurl his spear at the Rhaddish creature once the dog dissapears (hopefully leaving the creature out of melee).  Attack +2, 1d6+1[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Oct 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> (OOC: Gwyd, considering the climb down the ladder into the hold (and the fact that Col is actually perched on the ladder) I think it's a bit too far to close with the creature in a single move action. Let's go with the ranged attack this round.)




((Gotcha. I think we were all thinking 'stairs' for some reason. I'll edit the post.))


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 6, 2006)

"C'm on, a ship can't stand three storms, ye beast can't stand three bolts!!!"

Another gelid bolt is launched -along with a scream- towards the beastie from exhasperated Nicolai.

_Does it have any blood? haven't seen any yet... but far too much from this other fellows_

OOC: Nicolai ranged touch attack (Ice Ray) +2 (1d3)


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 22, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 8*

Drawing a ragged breath as he looks over the body of the villainous Vark, Keoni somehow finds the strength within him to move towards the hold where Col's warning leads them.

As he moves, he knows that he cannot falter in his duty.  The eternal nature of the Storm Serpents bolsters him as he moves towards the hold, and he does his best to send that energy to all his friends, so that they too might feel the power surge within them.
(Keoni double moves down the ladder, and into the Blue Nixie's hold.)
--------------------------------------------------
Ketrana, Vark's thuggish wench who had surrendered, looks around and notes that now no one is directly guarding her. Seizing the moment, she leaps over the Nixie's rail, as she calls out through her tears, "Damn y'all to the hells!" She splashes into the murky waters of Sasserine's harbor, and begins to swim away.
(Thug #4 uses a move action to leap over the rail of the ship and into the water.)
-------------------------------------------------
*"I think you are right Col."* With a flash Kalen's free hand whips out with a snap and his dagger spins through the air towards the beast. "*It will have to be something physical for this one then*." The dagger flies true, and plunges through the beast's chitinous shell, though it appears not to have harmed it much.
Kalen throws dagger at Rhagodessa. (1d20+3-4(into melee)=16) HIT!
Kalen's dagger strikes the Rhagodessa. (1d4-1=0) 1 Damage (Minimum)
-------------------------------------------------
Seeing the young dockworker fall to the fiendish vermin, Col turns his head to the topdeck. "Avast, mates! Pump those legs and get to the hold. There be a foul vermin tha' already fell Damash!" Turning to the elf enchanter, Col bellows, "Stop yer fancy magic'n, doncha know them vermin be mindless! Take it down from a'far! Careful boys of its tendrils, they be nasty!" 

Hunkering down to keep the thing away from him, Col bellows to the wench at the top of the deck, "He'ya, lass! If you donna wanna be vermin food, best you be help'n the rest of us!"

As his summoned dog fades away, Col slides down off the ladder's rungs to make room for his companions topside to join the fracas. 
His call to the female thug is met only with noise of a curse and a loud splash from above.
(Col moves 5' and remains in total defense.)
--------------------------------------------------
Anar leads Chongo into the hold, one hand pressed to his (now-healing) belly wound, and rapier in the other.
(Anar double moves down the ladder and into the hold, circling around the Rhagodessa, and looking for a flanking position.)
Anar gains 1 hp from Keoni's Aura of Vigor, now 2/8 hp.
--------------------------------------------------
Keoni's proximity brings a measure of healing to the fallen Damash, whose severe wounds begin to close.

(Damash gains one hit point from Keoni's aura, now stabilized at -5/10 hp.)
--------------------------------------------------
"C'm on, a ship can't stand three storms, ye beast can't stand three bolts!!!"
Another gelid bolt is launched -along with a scream- towards the beastie from exhasperated Nicolai.
_Does it have any blood? haven't seen any yet... but far too much from this other fellows_[/COLOR]
Sadly, the bolt of cold energy flies to the side of the rearing creature, and dissipates harmlessly.
(Nicolai casts Ice Ray vs. Rhagodessa.
Nicolai ranged touch attack vs. Rhagodessa. (1d20+2=9) MISS!)
---------------------------------------------------
Chittering horribly, the spider-like beast scurries forward, eager for more prey to devour. It launches itself at the oddly-garbed mage who had just fired the bolt of ice, a single pedipalp waving menacingly. The former pirate cannot evade the suckered appendage, and finds himself grabbed, then drawn helplessly toward the horrific blood-covered mandibles. The beast crunches down hard upon Nicolai's chest and shoulder, sending him slumping bloody and unconscious to the floor of the hold.
(Rhagodessa charges at Nicolai, attacks with pedipalp.)
Rhagodessa attacks Nicolai (Charge) (1d20+7+2=15) HIT!
Grapple initiated.
Rahgodessa Grapple check vs. Nicolai (1d20+11=29)
Nicolai grapple check vs. Rhagodessa (1d20+0=13) 
Rhagodessa wins, gets free bite attack.
Rhagodessa bites Nicolai (1d20+9=27) HIT!
Bite Damage (1d20=8) Nicolai is dying!
---------------------------------------------------
Chongo spits on Vark's fallen body before turning, and moving as quickly as he can towards the hold. Once he enters the hold, he pauses as he takes in the sight of the rhagodessa - this is truly a creature out of a nightmare!

Chongo is surprised to find that the creature is directly next to the ladder as he clambers down, and wastes no time delivering a mighty thrust with the last of his ebbing berserker strength!
With the creature's focus on the fallen Nicolai, Chongo finds his opening! His spear tears through the vermin's carapace, leaving a terrible wound in its wake.
Elated with his strike, Chongo nonetheless feels his rage slip away, only to be replaced by a wave of great weariness.
Chongo attacks Rhagodessa with spear. (1d20+6=13) Rhagodessa -2 AC penalty from charge; Chongo HITS!
Chongo spear damage vs. Rhagodessa. (1d8+7=10)
Gwyd, I figured that since the Rhagodessa had moved into melee range, Chongo would want to take a swipe at it with his spear. As it turns out, that worked pretty well.

*END ROUND 8*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
          Blue Nixie Main Deck
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | |x|/| |*|*| | | | | | |*|*| | |/|x| | | |
| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |D| | | |
| | |D| | | | | |\|!| |#|#| | | | |\|x| | | |
| | |x| | | | | | | | |#|#| | | | | |x| | | |
| | |x|/| | | | | | | | | | | | | |/|x| | | |
| | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
Key: /=Stairs or Ladder Up; \=Stairs or Ladder Down; !=Mast; *=Lifeboat; #=Floor Grate
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
              Blue Nixie Hold
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |D| |[COLOR=Yellow][B]R[/B][/COLOR]| | | | | | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|[COLOR=darkorchid][B]C[/B][/COLOR]|!| | | | | | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|[COLOR=Olive][B]C[/B][/COLOR]|[COLOR=Teal][B]K[/B][/COLOR]|[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue][B]K[/B][/COLOR]| |[COLOR=Red][B]A[/B][/COLOR]| | | |D| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 9 INITIATIVE

1. *K*eoni
2. *K*alen
3. *C*ol
4. *A*nar
5. *R*hagodessa
6. *C*hongo

STATUS UPDATE

Keoni 6/11 hp; Kalen 4/7 hp; Col 3/6 hp; Anar 2/8 hp; Damash -5/10 hp, stable; Nicolai -4/4 hp, dying; Chongo 9/14 hp.
Thug #4 unharmed, fled. Thug #1 -16 hp, dying; Thug #2 -18 hp, dead; Thug #3 Unconscious, Stunned, and Blinded for ?? rounds; Thug #5 -17 hp, dying; Thug #6 -18 hp, dead. Soller Vark -24 hp, dying.
Rhagodessa -17 hp.
Keoni's Aura: Vigor (+1 fast healing to 50%)
Col: Shield of Faith (2 rounds remain)
Chongo: Fatigued (Rage Expired)


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 22, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Yay! [/sblock]

Chongo will grunt wearily and continue to fend off the hideous creature, attempting to keep its attention away from his fallen comrades.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 22, 2006)

Gulping for air, Keoni steels his resolves and circles around the foul beast, his shield held before him as his spear seeks out an opening.  He tries to calm his fear as he treads across the wooden floor, his eyes locked upon the beast that has already dealt terrible damage to his allies.

"Strike it down!"

[Sblock=ooc]
Move 5' Northeast then 5' Northwest.  Depending on the creature's movement Chongo should be able to flank.

Fighting defensively.
Attack -3, 1d6+1
AC: 18 (Touch: 14)[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 22, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [Sblock=ooc]
> Move 5' Northeast then 5' Northwest.  Depending on the creature's movement Chongo should be able to flank.[/sblock]




[sblock=Flank, baybee!]Definitely. I'll 5' adjust however is necessary to flank the critter.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2006)

Anar grimaces as he sees Keoni move into the position he had hoped to use to flank the creature. Thinking quickly, he instead moves up to stand next to his companion, and tries to stab the beast, all the while keeping on his guard for the creature's attacks.


*OOC: Fight defensively, AC18, Attack -2 (1d6+2/18-20)
I don't know if my sneak attack damage applies, since the creature will be flanked by Keoni and Chongo.*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2006)

"*Right, wytchwood arrows gifted by the pixie queen Eilaya should do the trick*."

Kalen draws his bow and fires an arrow at the large spider.

ooc Short bow +3 d6 x3 ranged piercing RI 60 ft


----------



## stonegod (Nov 23, 2006)

The older man curses several times upon seeing the battle ebb and flow the way it was. Spitting at the floor, his bats at the vermin with his long spear, more as a distraction than as a serious means to his. "Chongo, you gotta be crazy goin' toe'ta'toe w'dat thing!"

OOC: Aid another on Chongo's attack role.


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 23, 2006)

*Former home of partial combat round...see below*


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 23, 2006)

Chongo grunts angrily as the spider-fiend drags him into its loathsome embrace. The adrenaline of the battle had vanished, leaving behind a exhaustion that numbed his mind. As the others stabbed at the creature, he struggled against it, trying to keep it occupied so the others could kill it.

[sblock=OOC]What the heck, I'll go for a grapple check to pin him. Hopefully the others will kill it before he eats me. [/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 24, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 9*

Gulping for air, Keoni steels his resolves and circles around the foul beast, his shield held before him as his spear seeks out an opening.  He tries to calm his fear as he treads across the wooden floor, his eyes locked upon the beast that has already dealt terrible damage to his allies.
Keoni thrusts tentatively with his spear as he seeks to protect himself, but the tip is turned aside by the beast's chitinous exterior.
"Strike it down!"
Keoni attacks Rhagodessa with spear (defensively) (1d20-3=4) MISS!
------------------------------------------
*"Right, wytchwood arrows gifted by the pixie queen Eilaya should do the trick*."
Kalen draws his bow and fires an arrow at the large spider.
Unfortunately, as Kalen takes care to avoid hitting Keoni, his aim is off and the arrow misses its target.
Kalen fires an arrow at the Rhagodessa. (1d20+3-4(into melee)=10) MISS!
-------------------------------------------
The older man, Col, curses several times upon seeing the battle ebb and flow the way it was. Spitting at the floor, his bats at the vermin with his long spear, more as a distraction than as a serious means to his. "Chongo, you gotta be crazy goin' toe'ta'toe w'dat thing!"
Unfortunately, the beast appears focused on attacking its nearest prey, and is unfazed by the mad scholar's longspear.
(Col uses Aid Another to help Chongo's attack.)
Aid Another to help Chongo's attack. (1d20+0=9) FAILED
--------------------------------------------
Anar grimaces as he sees Keoni move into the position he had hoped to use to flank the creature. Thinking quickly, he instead moves up to stand next to his companion, and tries to stab the beast, all the while keeping on his guard for the creature's attacks.
Alas, the young rogue's rapier fails to connect with a vital spot.
Anar attacks Rhagodessa with Rapier (defensively)(1d20-2=8) MISS
----------------------------------------------
The Rhagodessa turns now to the dark-skinned warrior who has wounded it so badly. Its menacing pedipalps lash out with blinding speed, and both latch ahold of the barbarian's skin with their horrible suckers. Chongo cannot stop himself from being drawn close to the horrible vermin, but somehow, he manages to twist and squirm enough that the thing's mandibles cannot close on him. They open and close with a loud clacking near his head, as the creature chitters in frustration.
Rhagodessa attacks Chongo with Pedipalps. (1d20+7=17, 1d20+7=18) BOTH HIT
Rhagodessa grapple check vs. Chongo (1d20+11=27)
Chongo grapple check vs. Rhagodessa (1d20+4=19)
Rhagodessa wins grapple check, gets free bite attack.
Rhagodessa bites grappled Chongo (1d20+9=11) MISS!
------------------------------------------------
Chongo grunts angrily as the spider-fiend drags him into its loathsome embrace. The adrenaline of the battle had vanished, leaving behind a exhaustion that numbed his mind. As the others stabbed at the creature, he struggled against it, trying to keep it occupied so the others could kill it.
Chongo twists around (despite the hooked pedipalp that digs painfully into his shoulder), trying to grab ahold of the dangerous beast, and hold it still; but its flailing legs and clacking mandibles prevent him from getting a firm grip.
Chongo grapple check vs. Rhagodessa - pin attempt. (1d20+3=7)
Rhagodessa opposed grapple check vs. Chongo. (1d20+11=21) RHAGODESSA WINS, NO PIN
-------------------------------------------------
Anar continues to feel stronger, while the unconscious Damash and Nicolai also reap the benefits of Keoni's healing aura.
(+1 hp to each)

*END ROUND 9*


```
Key: /=Stairs or Ladder Up; \=Stairs or Ladder Down; !=Mast;
 *=Lifeboat; #=Floor Grate
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
              Blue Nixie Hold
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |D| |[COLOR=Yellow][B]C[/B][/COLOR]|[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue][B]K[/B][/COLOR]| | | | | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|/|!|[COLOR=Red][B]A[/B][/COLOR]| | | | | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|[COLOR=Olive][B]C[/B][/COLOR]| | |[COLOR=Teal][B]K[/B][/COLOR]| | | | |D| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x|x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 10 INITIATIVE

1. *K*eoni
2. *K*alen
3. *C*ol
4. *A*nar
5. Rhagodessa (Grappling Chongo as '*C*')
6. Chongo (Grappling Rhagodessa as '*C*')

STATUS UPDATE

Keoni 6/11 hp; Kalen 4/7 hp; Col 3/6 hp; Anar 3/8 hp; Damash -4/10 hp, stable; Nicolai -3/4 hp, stable; Chongo 9/14 hp.
Thug #4 unharmed, fled. Thug #1 -17 hp, dying; Thug #2 -18 hp, dead; Thug #3 Stunned and Blinded for ?? rounds; Thug #5 -18 hp, dead; Thug #6 -18 hp, dead. Soller Vark -25 hp, dying.
Rhagodessa -17 hp.
Keoni's Aura: Vigor (+1 fast healing to 50%)
Col: Shield of Faith (1 round remains)
Chongo: Fatigued (Rage Expired)


----------



## stonegod (Nov 24, 2006)

The old man screams in rage, and doubles his effort to harry the insectile beast. This time he tries to assist Anar's blows, hoping to provide enough assistance to force the creature to drop his friend.

OOC: Aid another again, this time for Anar; that should help offset his attacking defensively. Is is possible for Anar to tumble around to flank?


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 24, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man screams in rage, and doubles his effort to harry the insectile beast. This time he tries to assist Anar's blows, hoping to provide enough assistance to force the creature to drop his friend.
> 
> OOC: Aid another again, this time for Anar; that should help offset his attacking defensively. Is is possible for Anar to tumble around to flank?



OOC: Since the rhagodessa is grappling Chongo, it can't make AOO's....no tumbling necessary.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 24, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> OOC: Since the rhagodessa is grappling Chongo, it can't make AOO's....no tumbling necessary.



True enough. If it has only one attack, Anar wouldn't need to fight defensively either. Or, Col could try to boost Anar's AC instead, letting him attack w/o the -4. Rhun's call.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 24, 2006)

"Kill it! Stab the beast!" Chongo manages to grunt as he tries to keep its attention firmly planted on him. He wrestles with it, trying to keep its mandles off of him.

[sblock=OOC]I'll continue to contest the grapple. Since it's not taking the -10 on the grapple to not use its entire body, this would be a _fabulous_ time for everyone to just keep stabbing it until it dies. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2006)

Kalen will move next to the Rhagodessa and speaking in Sylvan tell it what a naughty beastie it is being and how it should be ashamed of itself for grabbing Chongo. 

ooc aid another to give a +2 to hit.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2006)

Anar tries to move into a position to flank the beast with one of his companions, and tries to slip his rapier into a weak spot in its hide. With Chongo grappling the beast, the rogue gives up his defensive stance, and focuses on slaying the creature.


*
OOC: AC16, Attack +2 (1d6+2/18-20), sneak attack +1d6 if possible
*


----------



## stonegod (Nov 24, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: AC16, Attack +2 (1d6+2/18-20), sneak attack +1d6 if possible
> *



Thats going to be +4 (+2 from Str, +2 from flanking) and +6 if Col aids you successfully.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 25, 2006)

Keoni braces his feet on the decking and lashes out with his spear.  They must defeat this foe!  He fills his mind with the mighty strength of the storm serpents and places all of his power behind a single thrust.

[sblock=ooc]Changing aura to power.
Attack the Rhadagossa
Attack +1
1d6+2
+1 to Anar's damage as well[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 25, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 10*

Keoni braces his feet on the decking and lashes out with his spear.  They must defeat this foe!  He fills his mind with the mighty strength of the storm serpents and places all of his power behind a single thrust.
The storm serpents heed the shaman's mental call, as his spear plunges into the abdomen of the hideous creature. The weapon transfixes the beast as a spray of greenish goo flies into the air. The vermin emits a shrill keening sound for a moment, then releases Chongo as it falls sideways. Even in death, its legs twitch eerily.

Keoni changes aura to Power, attacks Rhagodessa with shortspear.
Keoni attacks Rhagodessa with shortspear. (1d20+1=21) HIT, POSSIBLE CRITICAL!
Keoni attack to confirm critical. (1d20+1=11) CRIT NOT CONFIRMED
Keoni's damage with shortspear. (1d6+2=7) RHAGODESSA DIES

*END COMBAT*

With the threat now ended due to Keoni's well-placed spear thrust, the party stops to take stock of its situation. Weary and wounded, everyone looks around to note that while Damash and Nicolai are unconscious, it seems that they will pull through. The air of the hold is hazy with acrid smoke, and loud with the cries of frightened animals. The corpse of the female thug who accidentally freed the rhagodessa lies nearby. There is no sound from above on deck.

Actions?

OOC: Wow, that was quite a battle! I have to comment on the utility of the dragon shaman's auras, especially Vigor. I think you may have had much grimmer results if not for that. Feel free now to discuss what you want to do next. Healing, looting, interrogation of any survivors, searching the ship, etc. Here is the plan of the Blue Nixie again to help you with your search. Please refer to your destinations using the labels for the various areas. Nice job, everyone!

STATUS UPDATE

Keoni 6/11 hp; Kalen 4/7 hp; Col 3/6 hp; Anar 3/8 hp; Damash -4/10 hp, stable; Nicolai -3/4 hp, stable; Chongo 9/14 hp.
Thug #4 fled. Thug #1 -18 hp, dead; Thug #2 -18 hp, dead; Thug #3 Stunned and Blinded for ?? rounds; Thug #5 -18 hp, dead; Thug #6 -18 hp, dead. Soller Vark -26 hp, dying.
Rhagodessa -24 hp, dead.
Col's Shield of Faith expired

OOC: Here is a key to accompany the map of the _Blue Nixie_:


```
B1: Main Deck
B2: Quarterdeck
B3: Foc's'le Deck
B4: Sail Locker
B5: Chain Locker
B6: Wardroom
B7: Officer's Quarters
B8: Captain's Quarters
B9: Galley
B10: Hold
B11: Crew Quarters
B12: Brig
B13: Bilge Access
```


----------



## stonegod (Nov 25, 2006)

The old man leans heavily on his spear, breathing heavily and coughing from the smoke. "That there fire be out? Best make sure before we all burn to da ground." Wearily eyeing his comrades, he adds, "Chongo, you be fine? Someone should make sure our captives be bound or dead." Looking at the fallen shoreman and the other bedraggled man now, he states, "Not much we can be doin' for them now, except with the grace of the Dracolexi. Anyone know who that odd man be?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 25, 2006)

OOC: The map be here.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2006)

Anar pumps his fist in the air as Keoni impales the creature, a smile on the rogue's face. "Excellent thrust, my friend!" he exclaims, as the beast falls dead. His wounds catching up to him, Anar sits down on a nearby crate to catch his breath. At Col's question, the rogue shrugs. "I don't know, but I'm certainly grateful for the aid."


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: The map be here.



OOC: Oops, I forgot to add the map!   

Well, I've removed it from the old post and added it to the new. So, the map no longer be thar, she be here (above). Thanks, though, stonegod.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 25, 2006)

Chongo slumps into a kneeling position as the battle gets the better of him. "Give Chongo a moment to rest. Put fires out - Lady Vanderboren want _Nixie_ ship-shape."

After resting for a minute or so (long enough to recover from his fatigued status, Chongo will rise with the help of his spear and will either help put out any fires remaining or go search the captain's quarters for clues about Vark's intentions.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 25, 2006)

The old man tries to look for water buckets and such, driving some of the other men to help with the fire brigade. If he does not find any real flame, he suggests that the rest move their companion's bodies up to the deck until the smoke clears. Before doing so, he makes sure that at least one of his mates are tending to the captives above (stabilizing or knocking senseless those as needed).


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 26, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Chongo slumps into a kneeling position as the battle gets the better of him. "Give Chongo a moment to rest. Put fires out - Lady Vanderboren want _Nixie_ ship-shape."
> 
> After resting for a minute or so (long enough to recover from his fatigued status, Chongo will rise with the help of his spear and will either help put out any fires remaining or go search the captain's quarters for clues about Vark's intentions.



There are no actual fires in the Nixie's hold, just a lot of smoke and a few scorched planks. Luckily, the now-deceased thug named Mera wasn't too talented of a fire-starter.

With things seeming to be under control, Chongo heads topside to try to find the captain's quarters. 
(OOC: Going to delay the results of that search until we see if others might wish to join Chongo in his endeavor).



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man tries to look for water buckets and such, driving some of the other men to help with the fire brigade. If he does not find any real flame, he suggests that the rest move their companion's bodies up to the deck until the smoke clears. Before doing so, he makes sure that at least one of his mates are tending to the captives above (stabilizing or knocking senseless those as needed).



It takes some doing, but the combined effort of the five conscious party members succeeds in dragging Damash and Nicolai back up to the top of the ship. 

The night is clear and calm, and the light of a nearly-full moon reveals the carnage in the battle's aftermath. Col notes that while four of the thugs are beyond help (and a fifth, the female, has escaped), there are two survivors. Soller Vark, though gravely injured, still has a weak pulse. And, the thug who was felled by Kalen's color spray groans and stirs...he remains helpless for now, but perhaps not for much longer.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 26, 2006)

Keoni staggers slightly as he pulls his spear free from the fallen beast.  He leans heavily on the spear for a moment, catching his breath.  But after a moment to recover from the fight, the full impact hits him.  They have survived, victorious.  He looks around at his fallen friends for a moment.

"Gather round the fallen.  We have all been wounded, and I cannot change that.  But given a moment I can return to our comrades the strength to carry on, at least for now."

He sits down in the midst of his fallen friends and meditates.  His mind fills with the immortal Storm Serpents and he seeks to pass a measure of that endless font of life unto his comrades.


[sblock=ooc]Vigor until all have been healed to 50%[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 26, 2006)

OOC: I have added to post #212 above a key to accompany the map of the _Blue Nixie_. Hopefully, this will help expedite the party's exploration of the newly liberated vessel.


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 26, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni staggers slightly as he pulls his spear free from the fallen beast.  He leans heavily on the spear for a moment, catching his breath.  But after a moment to recover from the fight, the full impact hits him.  They have survived, victorious.  He looks around at his fallen friends for a moment.
> 
> "Gather round the fallen.  We have all been wounded, and I cannot change that.  But given a moment I can return to our comrades the strength to carry on, at least for now."
> 
> He sits down in the midst of his fallen friends and meditates.  His mind fills with the immortal Storm Serpents and he seeks to pass a measure of that endless font of life unto his comrades.



Keoni's devotion creates an aura of healing about him. Anar gratefully benefits from the newfound vigor, as do Damash and Nicolai who are soon back on their feet. The latter pair seem shaken by the trauma of the night's battle...they mostly keep quiet, but they do seem willing to help the group if directed.

OOC: New hp summary...
Keoni 6/11 hp; Kalen 4/7 hp; Col 3/6 hp; Anar 4/8 hp; Damash 5/10 hp; Nicolai 2/4 hp; Chongo 9/14 hp.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 26, 2006)

The old man spits in Vasks' face as he binds the ugly one's wounds, and nods at the savage's draconic trance. To Anar or Kalen, he points a nobby finger at the currently helpless thugs. "Bind 'em up or toss 'em overboard, better do it quick before some'n untowards 'appens." 

Once the thug is taken care of, Col stands up and cracks his back. "Best Kalen go help Chongo with the search'n the fore. Anar and Keoni can be searching aft while I keep an eye out 'ere for errant scallywags and such."

OOC: I'd suggest one of our searchers go take 20 in B6, B7, B8 while the other goes to B4, B5. While we the thugs gathered, Col will do a _detect magic_ on them and start search'n the bodies.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2006)

Anar binds the hands of the still living thugs, and then proceeds to help Chongo search the ship.



*OOC: Take 20 Search checks (+3) in B6, B7, B8.*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2006)

Kalen will join Chongo "*Let's see if there is any magic rings to be found then*."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 27, 2006)

Keoni deflates somewhat as the healing is complete.  At a loss for how to proceed he gladly accepts direction from Col and nods in response to the instructions.  He joins Anar in examing every nook and cranny of the ship.

[sblock=ooc]Search checks +5, taking 20 = 25
Aura: senses (+1 spot, listen, initiative)[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 27, 2006)

Chongo isn't much good at the searching and the combing of rooms for loot, but he has spent quite some time on sailing vessels, and aids the others by pointing out where items could be hidden aboard the ship.

[sblock=OOC]Making use of Profession (sailor) to identify common locations where items would be held as well as taking 20 on Search checks.[/sblock]

"Chongo think Vark is up to something. He take bosslady's coin, he has strange monster on ship, ship was making ready to leave. Look for papers, logs as well."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2006)

*Anar Tovanni*

Anar nods at the barbarian's words. "An excellent notion, Chongo. Certes there must be some kind of log or diary of what was going on here. Also, someone should probably keep watch...Vark's wench seems to have escaped us, and I'm not keen to the idea of her coming back with more thugs."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar nods at the barbarian's words. "An excellent notion, Chongo. Certes there must be some kind of log or diary of what was going on here. Also, someone should probably keep watch...Vark's wench seems to have escaped us, and I'm not keen to the idea of her coming back with more thugs."



"Don't you be us'n those ears of yar's, boy! I do be keep'n the watch! Quickly now, while I be search'n these scallywags."


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 27, 2006)

The party does its best to bind Soller Vark's wounds, though none-too-gently, then secures him with some thick rope retrieved from the Nixie's sail locker. The unconscious crew leader groans in pain at his rough handling, but does not awaken. It appears from the severity of his wounds that it will take several days for him to recover without magical assistance. The last remaining thug (the toothless one for those keeping score at home) stirs and blinks as he is also bound. It seems his eyesight is just returning, but he puts up no fight. "Huh, wha?" he mumbles as he regains his senses. A quick examination of the other four thugs aboard the Nixie reveals that all are quite dead.

At Col's suggestion, the group then lights some lanterns and gets to the task of searching the ship. Col, with the help of Damash and Nicolai, begins searching the bodies of the thugs. Anar and Keoni begin scouring the sail and chain lockers, while Kalen and Chongo proceed into the quarters of the captain and officer.

After a few moments, Col and company have collected a small pile of armaments. From the assorted thugs they gather 6 suits of leather armor, 6 bucklers, 6 rapiers, and 6 light crossbows including 60 bolts. They also gather 30 gold pieces from among the fallen.

Vark himself yields a rapier, buckler and suit of studded leather, all of which appear to be of very good quality (masterwork), in addition to an ordinary light crossbow with ten bolts. A gold earring and silver ring are also collected from the gang leader. What's more, Col finds two flasks filled with a blue liquid in his vest pockets.

Col incants a spell for the detection of magical auras (Detect Magic), and discovers that the two flasks do indeed have a faint aura of illusion about them. Nothing else radiates as magical. (OOC: Feel free to make spellcraft or appraise checks if desired).

Meanwhile, Anar and Keoni spend a long time ransacking the storage lockers, but don't find anything unusual or surprising. Plenty of canvas, rope, chain, planks, tools, and other necessities for sailing, but that's all.

Kalen and Chongo carefully search the wardroom and officer's quarters, but find nothing of particular interest there...just numerous signs that a group of untidy louts have been taking up residence of late (dirty clothing, food scraps, empty ale mugs, etc.)

Upon entering the captain's quarters they are joined by Anar and Keoni. Within, the eyes of the four are immediately drawn to a large trunk at the foot of the captain's bunk. (OOC: I'll leave that alone for the moment to see how you want to approach it.)

A careful search of the rest of the room reveals little of interest...until Kalen catches sight of a small panel of discolored wood in the bunk's headboard (Successful Search Check). In poking at it, he finds it to be a small secret panel! Within, the beguiler discovers a silver signet ring that matches Lavinia's description as that of her father's! In addition, a scrap of rolled-up parchment has been threaded through the ring's opening. After unrolling it, the group sees that someone has hand-written upon it a strange list of monsters (See attached graphic below). While the group can take satisfaction in finding the Vanderboren signet ring, they must wonder as to what this odd note means...and decide what to do with the trunk.

Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2006)

*Anar*

"Well, that's cryptic," says the rogue, reading the note. He shrugs and turns his attention to the trunk. Taking his time, he searches the trunk for any signs of a trap or danger.


*OOC: Take 20 Search (+3) to look for traps on the trunk. If he finds one, he will attempt to Disable Device (+4), and if successful will Open Lock (+7).*


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 27, 2006)

Anar takes his time examining the trunk, but finds nothing untoward about it...it seems safe to open. In fact, it does not appear to even be locked.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2006)

*Anar Tovanni*

Despite not finding anything dangerous while examining the trunk, Anar is ever the cautious sort. "Stand back, guys...just to be safe." As soon as his companions back away, he flips open the llid of the trunk, ready to dive away if need be.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 27, 2006)

Keoni gives the note a distracted glance, but it doesn't seem to make much sense.  East-west-east-west-east . . .

He steps back at Anar's warning, giving the chest a curious glance.

[sblock=ooc]How much monster knowledge is common knowledge?  Or does it all need to be skill checks?[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2006)

"*Ahh, a code to unlock a complex lock mechanism. Should we come upon moveable figurines of such beasts in front of a door it will be interesting to see what is inside I'd think. Perhaps at the vault maybe? Well I think I will go have a little chat with our malnourished friend up above. I can do no less as a deputized agent of Lord Isalaran*."


ooc time for some bluffing and diplomacy to play good cop as the lord's mage inquisitor of the high arcana.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2006)

The old man separates the booty from the thugs, and directs Damash and the grizzled sorcerer to get some sailcloth and bind the weapons and armor for resale later. He picks out the bolts and one of the lighter ranged armaments for himself, and splits the pile of coin into six piles of 4 golden pieces, pocketing six and a the gold jewelry for himself, given them a critical eye before doing so. [Take 10 on untrained Appraise for a 14]

Chanting his spell, the old man examines the glow on the potions, easily identifying their type of magic. He dips his grimy fingers in the two bottles, snorts their fragrance, and rattles them around, trying to determine their contents. [Spellcraft +8 vs. DC 25 to ID potions]

All this done, he turns towards the living toothless one, still sputtering on the deck. "Tol' you you should'a cooperated. Now its to the chains fer you. Har har!"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 27, 2006)

Chongo will move across the room at the warning. His hands tighten on his spear as he waits to see what may (or may not) spring forth from the chest.


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Despite not finding anything dangerous while examining the trunk, Anar is ever the cautious sort. "Stand back, guys...just to be safe." As soon as his companions back away, he flips open the llid of the trunk, ready to dive away if need be.



Anar's precautions prove needless as the trunk opens harmlessly. Within is a leather pouch which proves to contain a large number of platinum pieces (100 to be exact)! A tidy sum indeed.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2006)

Showing the find to the rest of his companions, Anar smiles. "These thugs were obviously well paid for something. This is no small sum."


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 27, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ooc:How much monster knowledge is common knowledge?  Or does it all need to be skill checks?



OOC: None of these monsters are so rare as to be unheard of...plus, I don't feel like making the skill checks right now. So, we'll say that some rudimentary knowledge (such as basic appearance) of each monster is common to the party members. Knowledge of abilities, weaknesses, etc., will require skill checks, though.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 27, 2006)

"Bosslady say that she pay 'man on boat' and that he keep her money. I think this is her money."


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 27, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Ahh, a code to unlock a complex lock mechanism. Should we come upon moveable figurines of such beasts in front of a door it will be interesting to see what is inside I'd think. Perhaps at the vault maybe? Well I think I will go have a little chat with our malnourished friend up above. I can do no less as a deputized agent of Lord Isalaran*."
> 
> 
> ooc time for some bluffing and diplomacy to play good cop as the lord's mage inquisitor of the high arcana.



ooc: Go for it!


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 27, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man separates the booty from the thugs, and directs Damash and the grizzled sorcerer to get some sailcloth and bind the weapons and armor for resale later. He picks out the bolts and one of the lighter ranged armaments for himself, and splits the pile of coin into six piles of 4 golden pieces, pocketing six and a the gold jewelry for himself, given them a critical eye before doing so. [Take 10 on untrained Appraise for a 14]



Col estimates the gold earring to probably be worth 50 gold pieces, and the silver ring to be worth 25 gold pieces. 



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Chanting his spell, the old man examines the glow on the potions, easily identifying their type of magic. He dips his grimy fingers in the two bottles, snorts their fragrance, and rattles them around, trying to determine their contents. [Spellcraft +8 vs. DC 25 to ID potions]



(Spellcraft Check 9+8=17)
Alas, Col cannot determine the precise nature of these potions. Further aid or experimentation will be required.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> All this done, he turns towards the living toothless one, still sputtering on the deck. "Tol' you you should'a cooperated. Now its to the chains fer you. Har har!"



"Shu'up," mutters the bound thug bitterly.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 27, 2006)

Keoni nods slowly at Chongo's assertion.

"Indeed, it seems we have recovered her ring and her money as she requested.  Everything appears to be as she said.  Vark stole her money and lied about it.  Although what he had that beast here for I can not begin to guess.  

We should go inform Miss Lavinina that we have her ring, coins and ship.  Then we must decide what to do with our prisoners."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2006)

Col mutters some dark curse at the mysterious potions, and them shoves them in a pouch. "I'll get to your pretties later, I'm sure." Looking about, Col decides to spend his time constructively by making a thorough search of the upper decks, warily keeping an eye on the shore and the prisoners the whole time.

OOC: Take 20 on a search of the main deck, quarterdeck, and fo'c's'le decks (B1-B3).


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 27, 2006)

"Chongo think we bring items back to bosslady, keep ship offshore until she clear with harbormaster."

With that, the short savage will move onto the deck where Col stands near the bound ruffian.


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 27, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col mutters some dark curse at the mysterious potions, and them shoves them in a pouch. "I'll get to your pretties later, I'm sure." Looking about, Col decides to spend his time constructively by making a thorough search of the upper decks, warily keeping an eye on the shore and the prisoners the whole time.
> 
> OOC: Take 20 on a search of the main deck, quarterdeck, and fo'c's'le decks (B1-B3).



Col lights a lantern and proceeds to scour the decks carefully, but turns up nothing interesting.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> With that, the short savage will move onto the deck where Col stands near the bound ruffian.



Returning from his search, Col finds the Olman waiting up on the deck. The old man leans over, picks up something, and drops four gold coins in his hands. "These be yer's now, these scallywags need them not. So, what yer find in da cabin?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 27, 2006)

"We found everything bosslady wanted. Ring, pouch with coin, letters, and ship."

He crouches down next to Vark and leans forward, showing his pearly white teeth. "What you do with ship, Vark? Why you steal from Vanderborens?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2006)

Anar picks up the masterfully crafted rapier that was taken from Vark, and adds his old blade to the pile of equipment. He grins at the thug as he does so, and then gracefully sheaths the new sword.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> He crouches down next to Vark and leans forward, showing his pearly white teeth. "What you do with ship, Vark? Why you steal from Vanderborens?"



Col pats his dim witted friend on the shoulder. "He do be out cold. Need some heal'n if we to be putting 'im to the question."



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar picks up the masterfully crafted rapier that was taken from Vark, and adds his old blade to the pile of equipment. He grins at the thug as he does so, and then gracefully sheaths the new sword.



The old man also points out the pile of four gold coins. "They 'ad a score and ten coins total. We can be mak'n up the difference later." The old man fishes a couple pieces of jewelry out as well. "These do be on the ugly one. Think they'll be worth some pretty penny as well. What you think?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2006)

Once everyone is one deck, Col will point out the coin. "So, what else you be find'n? The ring? Anything 'bout what this 'ere vessel be doin'? Mayhap we need to look belowdecks as well for the manifest?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 28, 2006)

"The others found paper with ring but nothing else. Chongo think that someone should stay onboard, guard ship while others go to bosslady. We took ship, Chongo does not want to lose it again."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2006)

Kalen walks up to the bound thug. His hands move in elaborate gestures that draw the thug's eye while his voice takes on a soothing droning quality. "*As you heard before, I'm the lord's magister, a mage of the high arcana. I was sent to deal with the cursed ring found aboard here by the lord harbormaster himself. Now Vark has doomed himself by his actions. A yardarm noose awaits him but you need not share such a fate. The lord rewards cooperation while if you choose to place your neck next to Vark's right now and hold silent I don't think it will end well for you. Tell me everything that was going on here*."

ooc use my last first level spell for hypnotism with the emphasized suggestion. And bluff and diplomacy +5 as well.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 28, 2006)

Col nods at the jungle man's words, and manages to filch the note off of Kalen while he is busy with the prisoner. The old one mutters words under his breath, something about "these do be almost the same signs spoken of in the Nethertome, if me read'n of the Tome of Six Signs be correct, they do!" and then hands back the scrap.

He mutters to himself angrily for a bit, and then with a start, having noticed the others, comes back to his senses. "Anar! How 'bout you and eye take a look at the hold to see if there be anythin' of note down there." In a more conspiratory tone, he adds, "Besides those precocious beasts that may earn us a pretty coin in the Azure."

OOC: If Anar/Rhun is willing, take 20 on searching the various areas in the hold. Col will also want to document what critters are down there for potential 'repatriation' later.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

Anar nods to Col, and follows him below to help search the hold.


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 28, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen walks up to the bound thug. His hands move in elaborate gestures that draw the thug's eye while his voice takes on a soothing droning quality. "*As you heard before, I'm the lord's magister, a mage of the high arcana. I was sent to deal with the cursed ring found aboard here by the lord harbormaster himself. Now Vark has doomed himself by his actions. A yardarm noose awaits him but you need not share such a fate. The lord rewards cooperation while if you choose to place your neck next to Vark's right now and hold silent I don't think it will end well for you. Tell me everything that was going on here*."
> 
> ooc use my last first level spell for hypnotism with the emphasized suggestion. And bluff and diplomacy +5 as well.



The thug looks up at Kalen as he begins to speak. At first, anger flashes in his eyes, but as the beguiler's words drone on, the man's features go slack, and his eyes take on a blank expression (Will save failed). By the time Kalen reaches his final question, a thin line of drool trails down from the thug's toothless mouth. He seems eager to answer the question, "Vark hired ush'a hep 'im wish a job....we wush gunna ge' twenny go'd eash to he'p 'im woad up tha' buncha animaws. We wush supposa dewiver 'em tonigh', to anuver ship."


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 28, 2006)

While Kalen interrogates the only conscious thug, Col and Anar slip belowdecks and make a thorough search of the hold and other rooms below (Search Checks, take 20). Unfortunately, even their most diligent efforts turn up nothing more which seems noteworthy.

Col does take a moment to catalog the various wildlife in the hold, however. Several creatures are dead...some torn apart by the rampaging rhagodessa, others apparently from fright or smoke inhalation. However, still living are four brightly colored tropical birds, three monkeys, one exotic cat with a leopard-like coat (though only slightly larger than a normal house-cat), and one fairly large lizard with green and brown bands.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 28, 2006)

Col diligently makes notes of the animals, trying to identify each and its condition, while roughing guessing what they could make if they tried to sell the in the Azure District. He mutters to himself as he does so, then turns to Anar. "You figure there be any trouble sell'n these? Not too exotic to require notes from the law, me thinks."

OOC: Kn (nature) to identify, untrained Appraise to guess what they might get for them, and Kn (local) to know where to sell them and the legality of doing so.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 28, 2006)

Bored with the interogation, Keoni wanders the ship, getting a feel for it and still trying to wind down after the excitement of their boarding.  He gazes into the night, looking out at the lights of Sasserine for a while.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The thug looks up at Kalen as he begins to speak. At first, anger flashes in his eyes, but as the beguiler's words drone on, the man's features go slack, and his eyes take on a blank expression (Will save failed). By the time Kalen reaches his final question, a thin line of drool trails down from the thug's toothless mouth. He seems eager to answer the question, "Vark hired ush'a hep 'im wish a job....we wush gunna ge' twenny go'd eash to he'p 'im woad up tha' buncha animaws. We wush supposa dewiver 'em tonigh', to anuver ship."




"*What was the ship? Did you learn who the client was?"*


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 28, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*What was the ship? Did you learn who the client was?"*



"Shorry, I dunno. Vark neffer tol' ush dat."


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 28, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col diligently makes notes of the animals, trying to identify each and its condition, while roughing guessing what they could make if they tried to sell the in the Azure District. He mutters to himself as he does so, then turns to Anar. "You figure there be any trouble sell'n these? Not too exotic to require notes from the law, me thinks."
> 
> OOC: Kn (nature) to identify, untrained Appraise to guess what they might get for them, and Kn (local) to know where to sell them and the legality of doing so.



(Take 10 Knowledge Nature) Col recognizes the various animals more specifically as three parrots and one macaw, two spider monkeys, one howler monkey, an iguana, and a very young ocelot. All seem to be in good health, although some are a bit sooty and could use cleaning up.

(Take 10 Appraise) Col estimates the monkeys to be worth about 50 gp each, the birds 75, the iguana 100, and the ocelot 150.

(Take 10 Knowledge Local) Col recalls a tragic incident some months ago in the Azure District involving an escaped wyvern, that resulted in one fatality, several injuries and a lot of property damage. Since then, the Azure Watch has monitored the sale of exotic animals in East Market very closely. It would be quite risky to try and sell these animals in Sasserine without a proper merchant's license, Col reasons.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 28, 2006)

Keoni turns away from his midnight vigil and walks slowly towards the others.

"The night grows long my friends.  Perhaps we should rest until the sun rises once more.  Our guests will keep for the night, perhaps below deck.  In the morning we can return to the city and complete our business there."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 28, 2006)

Chongo nods agreeably. "What we do with prisoners? Vark work for Harbormaster, but committing crimes. Chongo think we bring him to bosslady or we toss him in water." It's not murder, it's justice.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 28, 2006)

Col curses again, and turns to his new friend. "They be worth a pretty penny, but we do be need'n a merchant license to fence them. Maybe the Lady V do have the connections. Somet'm we talk to her 'bout."

Col leads the rakish one up to the topdeck, just in time to hear Keoni. "That be a good plan. Should keep a watch, just so. As for these fools," he motions to the bodies, "keep them or float them, no difference to me. The breathers may be more use to the guards, but it really be the Lady's boat, so let them sink based upon 'er will."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

"We should probably wait until first thing in the morning to take Lady Lavinia her belongings, and bring her news of her ship. I'm more than willing to make that trip. I think the Lady took a liking to me." Anar flashes his rakish smile at his companions.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 28, 2006)

The old man shakes his head and chuckles. "Look'n to be _Lord_ Vanderboren are we? Har har!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

Anar claps the old man on the back in a gesture of camaraderie. "Ha! Why not, friend Col? Everyone should have asperations and dreams, eh?"


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 28, 2006)

Keoni shakes his head in wonder at Anar's antics.

"Why don't we all go together?  Perhaps Damash and our anonymous benefactor could remain behind to recover from their injuries and watch over the ship.  Then the rest of us shall visit our employer."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 28, 2006)

"Chongo agree with Keoni. Two can hold ship until bosslady takes control."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

"Ah, nothing wins the affections of a lady like heroic deeds," says Anar, walking to the rail. He looks back toward the docks. "Let us hope that it takes longer than a few hours for the harbormaster to round up more thugs."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 28, 2006)

The old man keeps away from the rail as the others look over the bay. Though he was used to it, he had no desire of being closer to the sewage infested waters than he had to be. To Anar, he shrugged. "Doubt it. Vark do be doin' this on the sly. Old Keltar be to harried to be doin' dis. We be fine 'til the dawn comes, unless Vark has other thugs. Thus the watch I do me mention'n." Col yawns. "As for me, this old deckhand need his sleeps to protect you all from the black deep."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 28, 2006)

Chongo will bed down on the forecastle, and sleep throughout the night.


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 29, 2006)

The party spends the night aboard _The Blue Nixe_ in peace, with the stars shining above, and the boat rocking gently with the waves. There is no disturbance from guards, thugs, or otherwise, and the only sound is the occasional cry from the wild animals in the hold. The toothless thug sleeps too, and offers no trouble...he seems resigned to his fate now. Soller Vark remains unconscious.

As the sun comes up, the rest has done the group some good, and everyone feels a bit stronger.

(OOC: New hp totals after a night's rest...Keoni 7/11 hp; Kalen 5/7 hp; Col 4/6 hp; Anar 5/8 hp; Damash 6/10 hp; Nicolai 3/4 hp; Chongo 10/14 hp.)

Damash and Nicolai agree to keep watch over the _Nixie_ and its contents while the others go back ashore to report to Lavinia. The group bears the bag of platinum coins, the signet ring, the strange scrap of parchment, and the loot from the gang of thugs. When all has been safely loaded into the 'borrowed' rowboat, Chongo and Keoni row back to the docks.

Shortly thereafter, the group returns to the Vanderboren estate, and knocks on the front door. Kora Whistlegap receives the ragtag bunch, and the halfling woman swiftly ushers them into the large dining hall, where Lavinia sits, apparently having just finished a late breakfast.

She jumps to her feet as she beams delightedly and exclaims, "Have you met with success? Did you find the ring?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 29, 2006)

Chongo will stand silently in the back. This sort of talk makes him uncomfortable, and he lets the others take the lead.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

"M'lady," says Anar, wide smile on his face. "The _Blue Nixie_ has been secured, and we have your signet ring here with us. Two of our stalwart companions remained onboard to guard the ship against any attempt to retake it. We also recovered this bag of coin, and a cryptic note. Perhaps you can decipher its meaning..."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2006)

Keoni moves to stand next to Anar and adds more information to the summary of events.

"Vark was using your ship for some kind of zoo it seems, and was preparing to sail it away when we moved against him.  We were forced to slay some of his minions, and took several prisoners, including Vark himself.  We await your guidance on what is to be done with these pirates."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2006)

The old man takes a finger out of his mouth, previously used for picking something from his teeth. "Yar. As the shoreman said, it do be carrying quite the load of exotic pets. I do have a list here. As you can see, they can all fetch a pretty sum, though someone with the more proper license than us would have do so. Though a finder fees of the profit would be appreciated, madam."


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 29, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "M'lady," says Anar, wide smile on his face. "The _Blue Nixie_ has been secured, and we have your signet ring here with us. Two of our stalwart companions remained onboard to guard the ship against any attempt to retake it. We also recovered this bag of coin, and a cryptic note. Perhaps you can decipher its meaning..."



Lavinia returns Anar's smile. "I am so glad to hear of your success! But," she adds, looking at the party's blood stains and haggard appearance, "it seems the negotiations were not peaceful. Are you all right?" The question seems to be directed at the party as a whole, but Lavinia looks to Anar first for an answer.

Lavinia receives her father's signet ring, as well as the bag of coins and scrap of parchment. She can't help but smile again as she tries slipping the ring upon her finger. Finding it to be too large, she instead puts it in her pocket. Looking in the bag, she nods, "Yes, this is my payment, meant for the harbormaster to cover the mooring of the _Nixie_. Vark, that scum, kept it for himself, just as I suspected!"

Looking at the list of monsters, Lavinia blinks in confusion. "It doesn't mean anything to me..."

Then, pausing, she asks, "You say two stayed behind, but I see only one missing from your number?"



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni moves to stand next to Anar and adds more information to the summary of events.
> 
> "Vark was using your ship for some kind of zoo it seems, and was preparing to sail it away when we moved against him.  We were forced to slay some of his minions, and took several prisoners, including Vark himself.  We await your guidance on what is to be done with these pirates."



"I am sorry it came to bloodshed," Lavinia replies sadly. "But, I can't tell you how important it is to me that you've recovered this ring. Now, I can access the family vault and begin to truly set the estate in order. I will dispatch Kora at once to fetch the Merchant's Watch, and alert them to the trouble aboard my ship. They can dispose of any dead, and take Vark and any others still living into custody to face justice. This will free your companions from their guard duty."



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man takes a finger out of his mouth, previously used for picking something from his teeth. "Yar. As the shoreman said, it do be carrying quite the load of exotic pets. I do have a list here. As you can see, they can all fetch a pretty sum, though someone with the more proper license than us would have do so. Though a finder fees of the profit would be appreciated, madam."



"It sounds to me as though Vark was using my ship as a vessel for the smuggling of those animals...there is a black market for that sort of thing in the city. We will turn the beasts over to the authorities, so they may be cared for properly," Lavinia says matter-of-factly, as she takes the list from Col's hands. "Thank you, Master Col, I'm sure the Watch will be appreciative. I shall leave it to them to decide if a reward is in order."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Lavinia returns Anar's smile. "I am so glad to hear of your success! But," she adds, looking at the party's blood stains and haggard appearance, "it seems the negotiations were not peaceful. Are you all right?" The question seems to be directed at the party as a whole, but Lavinia looks to Anar first for an answer.




Anar waves his hand at Lavinia's concern, still smiling. "Just bumps and bruises, m'lady. Nothing to trouble yourself over. Vark and his thugs received worse."



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Then, pausing, she asks, "You say two stayed behind, but I see only one missing from your number?"




Shrugging, the rogue answers the question as best he can. "It seems there was an...ah, a stowaway on board your vessel. When the situation became violent, he lended a hand in defeating Vark and his goons."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2006)

Keoni nods at the assessment of the fight.

"The battle against the men fared well enough, it was the beast that was truly dangerous.  One of Vark's pets was more exotic than I would care to meet again."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2006)

"Ah, the Rhagodessa. Native to the warm, dark places, I do think. An eater of men, if it gets the chance, but mostly of large prey. Nasty bit o' work, that."


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 29, 2006)

The conversation is interrupted by the sound of Kora Whistlegap clearing her throat. Behind her stands a lean elf, with pale skin and short brown hair. Clutched in his hand is a letter of inviation, just as the rest of the group had received. 

"Excuse me, Miss Vanderboren...this is Baelathavin...a _latecomer_." Kora eyes Bael with disapproval like a schoolteacher would a truant child, then stalks away.

OOC: Cue Legildur!


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 29, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Shrugging, the rogue answers the question as best he can. "It seems there was an...ah, a stowaway on board your vessel. When the situation became violent, he lended a hand in defeating Vark and his goons."



Lavinia's brow furrows. "I see that I shall have to take pains to increase the security of my property. Well, at least this man was helpful."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Lavinia's brow furrows. "I see that I shall have to take pains to increase the security of my property. Well, at least this man was helpful."





"Indeed, m'lady. Acts of heroism were in no short supply in our struggle against Vark and this Rhagodessa beast, but our cause was good and just, and lent strength to our blades. Should you require any further assistance, please do not hesitate to ask. We shall gladly render aid where we might."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2006)

Having his idea for additional profit turned down out of hand, Col quickly losses interest in the thread of conversation. Instead, he continues his examination of the room from two days ago.  In the daylight, the evidence of the binding circle for the Hzame Beast were diminished. Not that that surprised him. Such things were hidden by the daylight.

At the arrival of the new one, Col takes a look. His eyes widen a moment. "Baelathavin? Do that be you? Our Lady's fingers do be everywhere. Hrm. Surprised they let you out of the Tower, they way those Jasian's claws are, har!"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 29, 2006)

Baelathavin looks across at the older man, and pointedly looks to Lavinia, his eyes obviously asking the question 'what the hell is he going on about?'  The thought of abandoning the situation flirts with his fancy, but then the threat of returning to a life with no interesting future dismisses it.

"Please, call me Bael," the elf says with a smile as he sketches a slight bow to Lavinia and the group. "My apologies for my tardy arrival."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

*Anar*

A devilishly handsome and well dressed (if somewhat disheveled) young man smiles at the elf and shrugs. "Better late than never," he quips. Then, he holds his hand out in greeting. "I am Anar Tovanni. It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 29, 2006)

Bael smiles a little lopsidely as he extends his hand to meet Anar.  "Of course it is," he quips with a wink.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2006)

Keoni rolls his eyes slightly at the new arrival's joke.  Ignoring him for a moment, he turns to Col.

"You know this man?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "You know this man?"



The old man turns to Keoni. "Hmm? Yar. He be a student of the Witchwardens, those magical busybodies. An arcane warden or som'such. Saw him a few time at the Academy, did I."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 29, 2006)

The short Olman shifts uncomfortable as he watches the elf talk with the others. His people did not deal with their kind frequently, and only with the _grugach_ of the jungle. Chongo rests his spear butt-down on the floor and tries to follow the fast-moving conversations around him.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2006)

Keoni can only shrug at Col's response.  It was not exactly a firm recommendation.  Still, it all seemed fairly pointless now.  The deed was done.

"My greetings to you, but you appear to have arrived too late.  We have already completed the task set us by Miss Lavinia."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 29, 2006)

At the old man's explanation of his knowledge, the elf nods in thought, seeming to accept the explanation as plausible.  Bael shrugs his shoulders at the 'late' comment. "Letters are only useful in reaching people if they happened to be at the address," he explains.  "I was elsewhere for a couple of days.  And she was worth every hour of it!" he adds with a broad grin.

<edit: I see that I'm going to have to choose a new text colour to save confusion with Keoni>


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2006)

"Ha!" laughs Anar at the elf's joke. "They usually are,"the rogue adds with a wink, his voice low enough not to to be overheard.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 30, 2006)

"Bosslady has ring now. Chongo think laying low good idea. People who buy birds and beasts may want to find us."


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 30, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni can only shrug at Col's response.  It was not exactly a firm recommendation.  Still, it all seemed fairly pointless now.  The deed was done.
> 
> "My greetings to you, but you appear to have arrived too late.  We have already completed the task set us by Miss Lavinia."




"Actually..." Lavinia responds to Keoni, "I was going to ask you all if you would accompany me to the family vault. I've never been there before, and so, I don't know just what to expect. I'd feel better with some protection along...I do recall my father mentioning some sort of guardian. Besides, I owe you payment for services rendered in freeing the _Nixie_, and the vault is where the money is. What do you say?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 30, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Besides, I owe you payment for services rendered in freeing the _Nixie_, and the vault is where the money is. What do you say?"[/COLOR]




"Chongo like this idea. Spearwork make Chongo thirsty. Gold buys good beer. Beer make Chongo not thirsty. What of two on ship?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2006)

Anar turns back to Lavinia. He speaks without hesitation. "Of course, m'lady. I...we...shall endeavor to aid you in anyway that we may."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 30, 2006)

Col shrugs. "As you wish. If that there note be any indicat'n, dark guardians do be one of da worries."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 30, 2006)

Smiling at the circumstances, Bael gestures that he is willing to tag along.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 30, 2006)

"However, we do be hurt'n, so if we could be rest'n for the day, or if you 'alf a 'ouse 'ealer, I think we'd appreciate it," Col directed at Lavinia. _It'd also be giv'n us time to sell this booty, methinks._


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 30, 2006)

Keoni looks slightly doubtful.

"If perhaps the expedition could wait for a day, we might be able to sort out the troubles at the docks, and recover from our injuries.  I do not know what guardian your father refered to, but I'm not sure how much aid we would be in our current state."

As he speaks, Col utters the same exact sentiment, and Keoni can only nod his agreement.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2006)

Anar nods at his friends' words. "My companions speak the truth, fairest lady. A day to recover from our wounds would be most appreciated."


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 30, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Chongo like this idea. Spearwork make Chongo thirsty. Gold buys good beer. Beer make Chongo not thirsty. What of two on ship?"



"Kora can relay word to them that they are welcome to accompany us to the vault, as well."



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar turns back to Lavinia. He speaks without hesitation. "Of course, m'lady. I...we...shall endeavor to aid you in anyway that we may."



"Excellent! Let's leave at once!" Lavinia can't help but express her excitement.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Col shrugs. "As you wish. If that there note be any indicat'n, dark guardians do be one of da worries."



"I'm not sure about the note, but I do remember my father referring to the guardian as 'it', which makes me think it likely to be some sort of device or construct."



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Smiling at the circumstances, Bael gestures that he is willing to tag along.



"You are most welcome, Bael. I know of your abilities. It's not by accident that I invited you, after all."


As several of the group request a day to recuperate, Lavinia considers. "Well, I can see that some rest would do you good. I had hoped to go at once, but I suppose there is no harm in waiting another day. Let's meet here again tomorrow morning, say, two hours after sunrise?"

If no one has any further questions, Lavinia says goodbye, leaving the adventurers free for the rest of the day.

OOC: Please indicate what you'd like to do with the day...sell loot, pursue affiliations, etc. The next scene will commence with the next morning, gathering at the estate for the trip to the vault.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 30, 2006)

((OOC: I'd like us to retire to a private locale and divy up the loot before splitting up.))


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 30, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> ((OOC: I'd like us to retire to a private locale and divy up the loot before splitting up.))



OOC: I'm sure Lavinia would allow you to take care of it there at the estate.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 30, 2006)

Standing outside the Vanderborn estate in the early morning sun, Keoni stands steadily gazing into the streets.

"I suggest we find our way to the Blue Nixie, to inform Damash of the events here and to seek the aid of his magic."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 30, 2006)

Chongo grunts at his companion's words and presses his hand against his bruised ribs. "Damash has strong magic. I think we go to ship and get friends."

"Chongo think that others better at selling booty. Chongo only want fair share - and spidermonster's body."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2006)

Anar smiles at Chongo's odd request for the body of the beast they had slew. "The body is all yours Chongo. So, let us retrieve our friends from the _Nixie_ and see if Damash can help with our wounds."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 30, 2006)

"Chongo prove his worth to the Horns with beast. Horns like big, dead animals filled with dust and glue. Do any of you know where man who does this live?"


----------



## stonegod (Nov 30, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Chongo prove his worth to the Horns with beast. Horns like big, dead animals filled with dust and glue. Do any of you know where man who does this live?"



Col wracks his brain, and rattles off a few potential locals. "Careful of that last one. He do like to sample a bit o'the meat, I hear!" Seeing Chongo carrying the sailcloth of loot, he adds, "We do need to sell our booty before the Nixie, methinks. I've got some research I do be need'n to pay fer. Plus, the two on the boat may wish their share."

OOC: Taking 10 on a Knowledge (local) check for the taxidermy.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 30, 2006)

Col takes Kalen aside as the group gathers, and whispers softly in his ear. His breath smells oddly of citrus. "The Lady may no want to sell the living varmints, but if we do find the right person and you persuade them with your elvish _charms_, we may still be mak'n some pretty coin. No need'n for the watch to know."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 30, 2006)

Seeing the other elf gathered with them, Col produces two vails of blue liquid and shows them to Bael. "I do no identify what these here potions be. You any better?"

OOC: Can Bael do a spellcraft check for us now.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 30, 2006)

Bael takes one of the potions.  "I'm not much better than a rank beginner, but I'll try," Bael says, eager to impress these possible companions.  Unstoppering it, he first holds it up to the light to assess its translucency and presence of particulates. The elf then smells it like a fine wine.  Finally, dipping the tip of his little finger in the solution, he tastes a minute amount of the liquid. (OOC: Spellcraft +6)


----------



## stonegod (Dec 1, 2006)

While Bael works on the potions and Kalen mulls over Col's suggestion, the old man himself follows the others towards a recommended merchant in the District who will buy their 'recovered' loot. At the same time, his has a copy of the mysterious note, scribbling things on the margin and muttering to himself.

"Sunrise... sunset... east and west. Mystic signs? Directions?...  Elf said a code or lock? What 'bout beasties?... Does look'n mean som'n?"

OOC: I have my ideas about this (probably a door lock code like Kalen said), but if this be something Decipher Script or his knowledges could help with, Col will attempt such checks.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 1, 2006)

The party takes its leave of Lavinia, with promises to return on the morrow at the appointed time for the trip to the vault.

The group spends the better part of the morning making stops at various merchants' shops, to sell the items recovered from _The Blue Nixie_'s occupants. First at The Metal-Skinned Dwarf (for the armor), then Fishback Market (for the jewelry), and finally, a quick side trek over to the Cudgel District to Delthar's Protections (for the weapons). When all is said and done, the group has come out with 412 gold pieces and 5 silvers. When divided seven ways, the take comes to 58gp, 9sp, and 3 cp apiece. Bael can only look on ruefully as the party sets aside the shares for Damash and Nicolai, and hope for better things to come.

During the course of the morning, Bael looks over the potions at Col's requests, and does his best to determine what they may be. (Spellcraft Check 3+6=9) The newcomer is at a loss to identify the potions, but he does feel somehow drawn to the water as he tastes just a bit of the blue liquid.

Upon hearing Chongo talk about having the rhagodessa mounted, Col thinks that the Taxidermist's Guildhall in Sunrise District would likely be the best place to have that done. (Take 10 Knowledge Local)

When the party returns to the dock in northern Merchant's District, they are surprised to see that the _Nixie_ has been docked properly now, and a detachment of soldiers is aboard. Damash stands nearby on the dock, watching the men work busily. He waves and hails the group with a smile as the party comes into view. "Well met again, my friends! This company of the Merchant's Watch was sent by the Lady Vanderboren's servant, it seems. I was glad to see them, as that other fellow, Nicolai, disappeared during the night. After they put the ship in to dock, they cleared the deck of the corpses, and only just now took away Vark and the other survivor. I had to do some explaining about the dead ones, but they seem to realize we were in the right of things. I think they're just now about to start clearing out the hold."

OOC: Note that the total share for each character for the treasure from _The Blue Nixie_ is 63 gp, 2 sp, and 2 cp. There are seven such shares, one for Kalen, Col, Keoi, Anar, Chongo, Damash, and Nicolai. Of course, since Nicolai is gone, the party must decide what to do with his share. These shares include the initially gathered 30 gold, as well as the sale of the equipment and jewelry. The masterwork buckler was also sold. Please update your character sheets with new money. If you have any questions about this, feel free to ask over in OOC.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 1, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> While Bael works on the potions and Kalen mulls over Col's suggestion, the old man himself follows the others towards a recommended merchant in the District who will buy their 'recovered' loot. At the same time, his has a copy of the mysterious note, scribbling things on the margin and muttering to himself.
> 
> "Sunrise... sunset... east and west. Mystic signs? Directions?...  Elf said a code or lock? What 'bout beasties?... Does look'n mean som'n?"
> 
> OOC: I have my ideas about this (probably a door lock code like Kalen said), but if this be something Decipher Script or his knowledges could help with, Col will attempt such checks.



OOC: Skill checks aren't really going to help with this mystery. You'll all just have to figure out the note's meaning when the time comes.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 1, 2006)

"Col, what would you be scribbling on there?" Bael asks with obvious interest as they stroll along from one shop to another.  "Maybe I can help.  While I mightn't be much good with potions, a puzzle is another thing." (OOC: which is completely untrue in real life, the puzzles that is, but hey, it seems that Bael should have some skill in that area)


----------



## stonegod (Dec 1, 2006)

Col shows the elf the note. "Som'n we do be find'n on the _Nixie_. Code it be, mayhap a lock, so be say'n Kalen. Need to find the door, we do. Me thinks it have to be hav'n to do w' where they be look'n. Though these be odd beasts. They all be hav'n different eyes, they do."

~~~

Col eagerly pockets his coin, a gleeful chuckle.

~~~ 

Back at the _Nixie_, the old man curses under his breath. The Merchant Watch wasn't well known for corruption, and now that they had the ship, 'repatriating' the animals was going to be too difficult to be worth while. Instead, he smiles with mock cheer at the 'noble' guardsmen, and stays out of their way.

As he stands skulking, he asks Damash. "What they be doin' with the dead vermin? Chongo do have a hunker'n for its hide, he do."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 1, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Back at the _Nixie_, the old man curses under his breath. The Merchant Watch wasn't well known for corruption, and now that they had the ship, 'repatriating' the animals was going to be too difficult to be worth while. Instead, he smiles with mock cheer at the 'noble' guardsmen, and stays out of their way.
> 
> As he stands skulking, he asks Damash. "What they be doin' with the dead vermin? Chongo do have a hunker'n for its hide, he do."



"Nothing yet, I think. They've spent all morning investigating the scene topside, and hauling away bodies. They haven't been below decks much."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 1, 2006)

Bael scans the note and commits as much of it to memory as he can before passing it back to Col.  "I'll ponder it," he says.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 1, 2006)

The old man turns to the guards, and tries to get one that looks in charge. "'Cuse me, man o' da Watch. What be happen'n w' da critters onboard? And what 'bout the dead'n? My burly friend 'ere do be wish'n its hide for his 'imself, see'n as it almost separated 'im from 'is hide."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 1, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man turns to the guards, and tries to get one that looks in charge. "'Cuse me, man o' da Watch. What be happen'n w' da critters onboard? And what 'bout the dead'n? My burly friend 'ere do be wish'n its hide for his 'imself, see'n as it almost separated 'im from 'is hide."



(Col: Diplomacy 10-1=9)
From aboard _The Blue Nixie_, one of the watch soldiers calls back down, "These animals are illegal contraband. Go away, old man, we're busy here!" 
OOC: Col's not much of a diplomat, perhaps someone else should try talking to them?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

"My good man," calls Anar, approaching the watch. "My large tribal friend here would simply like leave to take the body of the dead spider-like creature that lies in the hold. It nearly slew him, and it is part of his culture to claim the hide of such a beast as prize. Surely there is no harm in letting us take the thing to the Taxadermist's Guildhall? I'm sure the guild would be glad of the extra coin we'll pay to have the thing mounted. And, it is one less thing you'll have to carry yourselves."


*Diplomacy Check +5*


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 1, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "My good man," calls Anar, approaching the watch. "My large tribal friend here would simply like leave to take the body of the dead spider-like creature that lies in the hold. It nearly slew him, and it is part of his culture to claim the hide of such a beast as prize. Surely there is no harm in letting us take the thing to the Taxadermist's Guildhall? I'm sure the guild would be glad of the extra coin we'll pay to have the thing mounted. And, it is one less thing you'll have to carry yourselves."
> 
> 
> *Diplomacy Check +5*



(Anar Diplomacy 16+5=21)

The guard listens to Anar's words, then nods. "All right, then, I suppose there's no harm in it. Come aboard, and get the disgusting thing out of our hair."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 1, 2006)

Keoni is content to let Anar and Col do the talking as he simply stands at the back looking up at the ship.  It seems like months have passed since they first laid eyes upon it.  As the discussion take a sour tone, he turns to the tribesman.

"What is it that you would do with the creature?  Perhaps it would have been best to simply claim a fang as your trophy.  No man would dare question the strength of the man who wore that around his neck."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2006)

Kalen jumps up and heads below deck, "*I'll help out*." Once there he gives the place another once over as it is likely to be his last shot.

Search +10 and sleight of hand +7 if he finds something worthwhile.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

Anar thanks the watchman, and follows Kalen below deck. "Come Chongo, Keoni. Your strength will be needed," he calls back to his companions.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 1, 2006)

"Chongo want to make coin fighting in arena. Zelkarune's Horns run arena, collect trophies and dead monsters. If Chongo bring them trophy, they may let him join."

The short, squat Olman will board the _Nixie_ and look over the slain creature. It was a gruesome sight, wasn't it? He moves around it, trying to determine which would be the easiest way to carry the creature.

[sblock=OOC]Is it too bulky to carry? Would a cart be a better option?[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 1, 2006)

Keoni can only shrug and follow the others onto the boat once more.  He scratches at his head as he considers the dead giant souless demon spider pony.  It seems a lot less threatening now.  Probably because of the spear thrust it took to the head.

"Perhaps some rope?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 1, 2006)

"Maybe cart will be easier."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 1, 2006)

"Not until we get it out of here first."

Keoni starts looking around for some rope.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

*Anar*

"Let's at least drag this thing out of the hold and onto the dock. Then we can decide if we need a litter or cart to carry it. And let's hurry...I'm in desperate need of a bath."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 1, 2006)

Chongo will nod and squat down, gathering up the bulk of the monster and lifting.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 1, 2006)

The old man shakes his head. "And you call yerself a sailor," he chides Chongo. He makes for the sail locker, full of cloth and rope, and pulls out a few relevant pieces. Some of the staves used for hoisting and other bits he also grabs. "These do me mak'n a litter, if you need be."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 1, 2006)

Bael joins the others on the ship.  When he sees the carcass, he thanks his lucky stars that he was late in receiving Lavinia's invitation.  He helps superficially, not wanting to get ichor and bits splashed over him.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 2, 2006)

The party reaps the benefits of Anar's g;ib tongue, and proceeds up the gangplank to once again stand on the deck of _The Blue Nixie_. Some of the guards of the Merchant's Watch are busy hauling animals and cages up from the hold, while others are milling about. None seem to care too much about what the heroes are doing.

Down in the hold, the group finds that the corpse of the rhagodessa has not ripened well. Its furry frame is spattered with dried ichor and blood from its rampage the night before. The group has a difficult time of hauling the dead beast topside, and all the muscle of Chongo, Anar, Kalen, and Keoni is needed to accomplish the daunting task. Bael helps a bit, but shies away from getting any of the creature's innards on his clothing. Once on the deck, Col procures from storage the rope and wood needed to construct a makeshift litter. This proves to make it somewhat easier to carry the dead thing down to the docks. Kalen spends a last moment surreptitously examing the hold for any missed clues (Take 10 Search) but finds nothing. Some of the Merchant's Watch snicker a bit at the sight of the party's efforts, but none move to assist.

Back on the dock, Damash wrinkles his nose and looks apprehensively at the dead rhagodessa. Clearly, he remembers all too well that the beast nearly ended his life. He faces the others and says, "Friends, I fear that I will not be joining you in your further adventures...at least for now. The events of last evening have led me to consider that I should strive harder to divine Ishtishia's will for my life. Who knows, maybe one day we will join up again to seek fortune and glory, but for now, it's the life of a simple dockworker for me."

The cleric adds, "Still, the least I can do for you now is to call upon the Watery One to bind your wounds. I certainly owe your bravery that much." Damash prays, calling upon his god to heal the wounded. He lays hands on Chongo (CLW, 7 hp healed), Keoni (CLW, 5 hp healed), Anar (CLW, 7 hp healed), Col (CmW, 1 hp healed) and Kalen (CmW, 1 hp healed) in turn. "Thank you for our brief companionship in arms. Freely seek me out on the docks if you should need me for anything." Damash concludes, then says farewell.

OOC: New hp totals: Keoni 11/11 hp; Kalen 6/7 hp; Col 5/6 hp; Anar 8/8 hp; Chongo 14/14 hp. This will allow everyone to be at full strength after one more night's rest.

In game time, it's now early afternoon. I'm going to assume Chongo will deliver the dead rhagodessa to the taxidermist's guildhall. Please let me know what else your PCs will do with their time, if anything...affiliation related pursuits, purchasing items, etc. The next full turn will advance the scene to the next morning, meeting at the Vanderboren estate to go to the vault.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 2, 2006)

Bael, being at a loose end and not needing to make any purchases, waits patiently and simply moves with the largest grouping of people setting off together.  "Mind if I tag along?" he queries.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 2, 2006)

Col grunts goodbye to his companions, and makes his way on his way to pursue his own ends. The first order of business was the purchase of some scrolls; without the mysterious Damash along with them, Col wanted to be prepared for the worst---just in case. He was no expert at the healing arts, but only a little training was required to heal small scrapes. The old man regretted that he could not afford to actually copy the scrolls for permanent use, but such was the way of Our Lady of Fate. While he is at it, he tries to have the two potions of Vark's identified

For the rest of the day, Col spend trying to track down any scrolls, steles, or tomes that had any scrap of knowledge on the Castle vaults. He wanted to be prepared. He made sure to impress upon Kalen that some 'yak-yak'n' may also turn up something that would help.

OOC: Purchase two _scrolls of cure light_ for 50 gp, see if he can afford some one to ID the potion (not w/ the spell, but non-magically), and try some research via his knowledge skills to see he can pick up anything that may help them.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 2, 2006)

Chongo would make his way to the taxidermist that Col pointed out and try to offload the rhagodessa on him. If a deal is struck, he'll mosey over the Arena and discuss membership in the horns - and offer the rhagodessa corpse as a gift to the Arena.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2006)

Anar smiles at Bael. "Of course you are most welcome to come along, my friend. First thing, is I'm going to find a bathhouse. I stink of foul spider-poney."



*OOC: After getting a bath and cleaning his armor/clothing, Anar will look for someplace that he can purchase a Potion of Cure Light Wounds.*


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 3, 2006)

_Downtime:_

After parting company, Anar stops off at Featherwhisper's, and relaxes in the steam for a good while. He eagerly relishes the warmth as he feels the gore and grime ease away, along with his aches. Bael, with nothing else to do, accompanies his new companion, and proves to be affable enough company. Once thoroughly cleaned and relaxed, the pair stop off at the Alchemist's Guildhall, where Anar purchases a Potion of Cure Light Wounds. (Anar spends 50 gp).

~~~

Col begins his afternoon with a trip to Orimander's Emporium of the Soul, where he purchases two scrolls of Cure Light Wounds (Col spends 50 gp). After completing that transaction, he takes a walk to the Noble District, where he pops in to inquire of Blenak at Blenak's Bazaar about the potions he carries. Blenak is in a surprisingly good mood, and offers to identify the vials for only 10 gold. (Col spends 10 gp). After a few moments of sniffing, shaking, and a small taste, Blenak pronounces the potions as draughts which will make even the poorest swimmer as fleet as a fish in the water (Elixirs of Swimming). Col spends the rest of the day learning what he can about the noble vaults below Sasserine. By nightfall, the archivist has learned a little, but not much. The vaults are all located below Castle Teraknian in the Sasserine Harbor. Each individual family's vault is different, with some being rather simple, while others are extensive and extremely well guarded. Details about specific traps and guardians are scarce, for obvious reasons.

~~~

Chongo convinces Keoni to help him lug the dead rhagodessa to the Taxidermist's Guildhall in the Sunrise District. Once there, the Olman negotiates with the taxidermist, and learns that it will cost 75 gold pieces to stuff the creature, and that it will take at least two weeks, due to previous committments already in progress. (I'll leave it you, Gwydap, whether Chongo commissions the taxidermy or not). From there, Chongo heads to the Champion's District, for an audience with Zasker Grankus. Zasker seems a bit skeptical of the savage's claim of having helped slay such an unusual creature, but his interest is certainly piqued. He offers Chongo the opportunity to join as a junior member of Zelkarune's Horns for the usual 10 gold pieces, and invites him to sign up for a gladiatorial contest later in the week. 

~~~

*hafrogman* and *Voadam*, feel free to yet indicate if you want Keoni or Kalen to do anything specific. The next post will come out later tonight, or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Anar's spirits are much lifted by his visit to Featherwhisper's. His body feels one hundred percent better, and he smells and looks clean. He proves an amiable companion to Bael, being excellent at both talking and listening. Although the potion sets him back a fair bit of gold, Anar figures it to be worth the cost...after all, who knows what type of crypt guardian the group will be forced to face in the morning.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2006)

Bael mulls over his wine as he and Anar sit in parallel baths and discuss events to date, women, and what the guardian may be. "You know, a paranoid man might wonder that Lavinia would seek to do away with you all and thereby avoid paying the reward," Bael says as he savours the taste of the wine.  "But she doesn't strike me as the type," he adds with a smile.  Bael doesn't raise the topic again.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

During the conversation in the bath's, Anar finds himself in agreement with Bael. "It is a distinct possibilty. Rumors abound in this city concerning the gold that nobles have _not_ parted with to get to where they are today." He polishes off his goblet of wine as he thinks about this. "I haven't survived this long by not being cautious, though. I'll be sure to keep my eyes and ears open. I advise you to do the same, my friend. Of course, Lady Lavinia is quite lovely, eh?" The rogue gives Bael a wink and a smile. "Let's hope she is trustworthy as well."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2006)

Anar said:
			
		

> ".... I'll be sure to keep my eyes and ears open. I advise you to do the same, my friend. Of course, Lady Lavinia is quite lovely, eh?" The rogue gives Bael a wink and a smile. "Let's hope she is trustworthy as well."



"No fear there!" replies Bael.  Then he sighs.  "Yes, quite lovely, and beyond reach for the likes of us," he adds. "Still, I do wonder why she needs the like of us for the guardian when she has her own crew to do her work."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

"Perhaps she is simply smitten by my many charms," answers Anar, smiling widely.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Perhaps she is simply smitten by my many charms," answers Anar, smiling widely.



"No doubt!" Bael laughs and drinks further as they continue to discuss the charms and otherwise of some of the local girls.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 4, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> _Downtime:_
> Chongo convinces Keoni to help him lug the dead rhagodessa to the Taxidermist's Guildhall in the Sunrise District. Once there, the Olman negotiates with the taxidermist, and learns that it will cost 75 gold pieces to stuff the creature, and that it will take at least two weeks, due to previous committments already in progress. (I'll leave it you, Gwydap, whether Chongo commissions the taxidermy or not). From there, Chongo heads to the Champion's District, for an audience with Zasker Grankus. Zasker seems a bit skeptical of the savage's claim of having helped slay such an unusual creature, but his interest is certainly piqued. He offers Chongo the opportunity to join as a junior member of Zelkarune's Horns for the usual 10 gold pieces, and invites him to sign up for a gladiatorial contest later in the week.




Chongo will use _all_ (and I do mean _all_ ) of his wit and charm to try to convince whomever he speaks with at the Taxidermist's Guildhall to accept half payment up front. If not, then he'll see if an offer of 10 gp to keep the creature 'in storage' would allow them to keep the corpse there until he gets paid by Lavinia.

He'll willingly pay the applicant fee to the Grankus. (-10 gp from gold) He'll then grab himself some strong drink, some hot food, and bed down for the night. Come the morning, he'll meet up with everyone else.

(Let me know if any of the deals go down and how much it'll cost for the room and board.)


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2006)

Col spends the night making copious notes in his journals regarding various aspects of his studies, including the recent events at the _Nixie_. These include some decent (but unprofessional) sketchings of what he remembers of the vermin's form an anatomy, and other observations both arcane and mundane. As is his wont, many of these are in an odd cipher combining Infernal, Abyssal, Draconic and a few odds and ends---would not want THEM to put his knowledge to poor use. [Decipher Script to make a code]

_I wonder if those Seeker do be hav'n some notes of that vermin,_ he thinks as he goes to sleep. Something to pursue later.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 4, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Chongo will use _all_ (and I do mean _all_ ) of his wit and charm to try to convince whomever he speaks with at the Taxidermist's Guildhall to accept half payment up front. If not, then he'll see if an offer of 10 gp to keep the creature 'in storage' would allow them to keep the corpse there until he gets paid by Lavinia.
> 
> He'll willingly pay the applicant fee to the Grankus. (-10 gp from gold) He'll then grab himself some strong drink, some hot food, and bed down for the night. Come the morning, he'll meet up with everyone else.
> 
> (Let me know if any of the deals go down and how much it'll cost for the room and board.)



The taxidermist agrees, somewhat reluctantly, to allow Chongo to commission his skills for a 30 gp downpayment, with the balance of 45 gp due upon the rhagodessa's completion. It seems the man just can't resist such an unusual assignment. (Deduct 30 gp)

For his application fee, Chongo is now eligible to compete in (nonlethal) gladiatorial matches at the Sasserine Arena. (These will be mostly glossed over, and not eligible for xp. They are simply to increase affiliation status with the Horns...unless somthing special develops.)

Gwyd, I hate 'nickel and diming' over the cost of room and board for low-level characters. Let's just hand-wave that stuff, assuming the PCs have a little money on the side to cover basic day-to-day amenities.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 4, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col spends the night making copious notes in his journals regarding various aspects of his studies, including the recent events at the _Nixie_. These include some decent (but unprofessional) sketchings of what he remembers of the vermin's form an anatomy, and other observations both arcane and mundane. As is his wont, many of these are in an odd cipher combining Infernal, Abyssal, Draconic and a few odds and ends---would not want THEM to put his knowledge to poor use. [Decipher Script to make a code]
> 
> _I wonder if those Seeker do be hav'n some notes of that vermin,_ he thinks as he goes to sleep. Something to pursue later.



(Take 10 Decipher Script)
Col cobbles together a cipher from the various languages he knows, and feels very secure that it will make for a very difficult time of translation.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 4, 2006)

The next morning dawns bright and clear, a day preganat with the possibilities for excitement, intrigue...and a payday! Upon arriving once more at the Vanderboren Estate, each party member immediately notices the large coach parked in the street before the gate to the grounds. Kora Whistlegap lets in each one, and soon the party is assembled once again with Lavinia in the dining room.

"It's so good to see you all again! Let's be off shall we?" Lavinia seems as excited as a schoolgirl at what lies ahead.

The party clambers into the coach, which proves barely large enough to hold everyone...though not quite comfortably. The coach rumbles away from the Vanderboren manor, and proceeds to High Market in the Noble District. From there, the group catches a ferry over to Castle Teraknian.

Inside, Lavinia pauses only briefly to speak to a clerk, who verifies Lavinia's identity and her signet ring. The clerk then escorts the party down a spiral staircase into a large circular chamber under the castle. 

Over a dozen five-foot-wide hallways radiate outward from the central vault chamber; each of these halls is ten feet long and ends at a single iron door - the entrance to a family vault. The clerk bids the group good day and returns to his office in the family above.

Lavinia leads the way down one of the short passageways to its end at the solid-looking iron door. The portal is emblazoned with a simple rune - an eight-pointed star (which looks familiar to Col). Above the door, inscribed in flowing script on a polished silver plaque, is the name 'Vanderboren.' A single handle protrudes from the door, just below a circular depression bearing the mark of the Vanderboren signet.

We'll hold up here, and give you guys a little role-playing time.

Oh, and now might be a good time to establish a marching order...no reason.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 4, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Oh, and now might be a good time to establish a marching order...no reason.




(No reason at all. )

Chongo generally takes the lead by dint of being faster on his feet than the others. He stands impassively near the door and looks at it. 

"Someone said there were guards? Col said paper had riddle? Should Chongo expect trouble?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2006)

Col keeps his eyes about him as them make their way down into the depths of the Castle; never know when the Twelve Teleports of Tw'hain may put you. Down at the bottom of the vault, his eyes narrow at the sign inscribed on the door. He looks at the young woman with an odd look on his face.

Col taps the star once with the end of his longspear. "You do be know'n that there sign? That be th'mark of th'Seekers or I just be a daft bastard. What yer family and that cabal of secrets be doin' together?"



			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Someone said there were guards? Col said paper had riddle? Should Chongo expect trouble?"



Not turning away from the Lady, Col mutters, "There be written that many be guarded, and Lady V do be mentioning one. Best be prepared for the in'v'table."


OOC: I've updated Col's hp (everyone healed 1) and spells for the day. Col could be in the middle back.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 4, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: I've updated Col's hp (everyone healed 1) and spells for the day. Col could be in the middle back.



Right, I forgot to mention that...everyone's at full hp now, and with a fresh complement of spells. Thanks, stone.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2006)

Now starting to feel a little nervous, Bael stands where the others decide.  He doesn't feel part of the group, and so doesn't want to get in their way.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Anar fidgets in his armor, never liking the way the leather restricted his movement. And although it may be enough to turn a footpad's blade, the rogue wondered how much use it would be in a serious combat. Shrugging his shoulders, Anar hurries after Chongo, subtly drawing his blade, his eyes darting back and forth as he examines eahc shadow along the way.


*OOC: Anar will follow close behind Chongo*


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 4, 2006)

I forgot to mention also that someone will need to provide a light source once beyond the vault door. Volunteer?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

*OOC: Anar can carry a torch or latern in his free hand.*


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2006)

With a few arcane words and elegant gestures first Kalen reaches up to adjust his fancy hat just so then smiles and moves near the front of the group.

"*Ready for the unknown now, let us see what wonders your family's vault contains milady*."

ooc mage armor upon himself. Kalen will want to be near the front but not front line, so he can search if need be and use his elven sight to see farther ahead.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 4, 2006)

Keoni stands in the street outside the taxidermist's, covered with the remains of the Rhadagossa.  He silently waves Chongo farewell as the man heads for the arena.  With half a day at his disposal, the young shaman wanders the streets of Sasserine, heading for the water.  He ignores the stares of the citizens as he walks.

Open reaching the wharf, he heads out along the shoreline, walking for as long as it takes to reach open sea again, away from the filth and muck of human inhabitation.  He swims out into the clear water, cleansing himself of the day's effort.

Evening finds himself back on the dockside, feeling much refreshed after a day free of the city.  He stands on the pier, watching the sunset as he ponders the past two days, and what the future will bring.

-----------------------------------

The morning arrives, and Keoni is waiting with the others, ready for an expedition to the vault.  He chats idly with the others about what to expect as they follow Lavinia to their destination.

He stands by, examing the door as they wait to move forward.

"Did you parent's have warriors to accompany them here?  Or did the guardian know them?"

[Sblock=ooc]Looks Like Keoni will be 3rd in line, to get everyone in his auras.  Senses, by the way.  +1 spot, listen, initiative

Chongo, Anar, Keoni, Kalen, Col, Bael[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2006)

Seeing Anar begin to fumble w/ a torch, Col reaches in to his tattered clothes, pulls out a battered holy symbol of the Sun God, and bites of a a few words in Celestial. Soon, cool light blooms from the tip of his spear, the same tip still tapping the mysterious symbol on the door. "There, that should bright'n think a'bit. But perhaps Lady V might be illuminat'n us on this here Seeker symbol."

OOC: _light_ cantrip.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 4, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col taps the star once with the end of his longspear. "You do be know'n that there sign? That be th'mark of th'Seekers or I just be a daft bastard. What yer family and that cabal of secrets be doin' together?"



Lavinia seems genuinely puzzled. "That symbol does look familiar, but I'm not sure. You say it's the symbol of the Seekers? If my parents did have ties to the Seekers, I certainly know nothing of it."



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Did you parent's have warriors to accompany them here?  Or did the guardian know them?"



Lavinia looks apologetic as she answers, "I have no idea. I've never been here before, and I never really spoke with my parents about the vault...I just overheard a little. I always assumed they'd show me its secrets when they felt I was ready. Now...they'll never get that chance," she concludes sadly.

"Everyone ready?" Lavinia waits momentarily as Col and Kalen cast their spells, then she inserts her father's signet ring into the depression above the door's handle. The door flashes once with blue light, then slowly swings open on creaking hinges. She holds back, allowing Chongo and Anar to enter first, then she proceeds with Kalen and Keoni. Col and Bael bring up the rear.

In the illumination from Col's speartip, the group enters and sees a domed chamber whose floor is of polished green marble. Two fifteen-foot-wide alcoves have lower ceilings and feature marble pillars carved to resemble coiling snakes. In the center of the room, five similar pillars are embedded into the walls, rising up thirty feet to a dome overhead. Looking up, the dome bears a huge representation of the same eight-pointed star that was engraved on the door to the south.

(All Listen and Spot checks fail.)

Suddenly, from out of the dim shadows a shape rears up in front of Chongo and Anar. It's a serpentine construct of metal, about 3 feet long. It looks like a cobra made of dozens of circular iron bands fitted together to form a snakelike body. Unseen and unheard, it surprises the party, closing in on Chongo and Anar before they can react!

*COMBAT*

*SURPRISE ROUND*

The Iron Cobra slithers forward, closing within striking distance of Chongo and Anar.

*ROUND 1*

Initiative Order

23: Iron Cobra
21: Keoni (Aura:Senses)
19: Bael
16: Anar
14: Chongo
11: Kalen (Mage Armor active)
3: Col

Actions?

I want to try to conduct this combat without a battle map, as an experiment. I'm trying to streamline things as much as possible. Presently, Chongo and Anar are engaged in melee with the iron cobra; Kalen and Keoni (and also Lavinia) are 10' away from that melee, and Col and Bael are 15' away. If you want to act in such a way that would require precise positioning, such as move into a flanking position, just state your intention to do so. AOO's will be incurred only if you try to move past a threatening opponent, or if you try doing something distracting (casting a spell, making a ranged attack) while engaged in melee with an opponent. There are no 5' steps. Let's try it; remember, it's just an experiment. I'm open to your feedback. Questions, just ask!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Seeing the construct up close, Anar suddenly developed serious concerns about his ability to damage the thing with his rapier. Still, he had little choice but to try, and hope Chongo possessed the strength to cleave through the things armored body. Moving around the thing, Anar tries to get into position to attack from the rear, and to open a spot for the rest of his companions to attack from. With his new rapier grasped with both hands, Anar thrusts it forward.


*OOC: 5' step around the creature, moving toward a flanking position. Attack +3 (1d6+4, mw rapier - wielded in two hands + power aura).*


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 4, 2006)

Chongo grunts and steps between the metallic snake and the rest of the party. As he does so, he pulls his flail from the leather harness he wears and tries to smash the creature in the head.

"Bosslady? Chongo think snake thinks we are robbers."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2006)

Kalen turns to Lavinia "*Quickly! Flourish the ring and command it to back down*!"

Kalen will look around and make sure this is the only one while shouting over his shoulder "*Col, get that spear up here, I'll guard the lady*."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 4, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 1 (PARTIAL)*

Initiative Order

23: The iron cobra bites at Chongo, but its venomous fangs are turned aside by the barbarian's armor.

21: Keoni (Aura:Senses)
19: Bael
16: Anar
14: Chongo
11: Kalen (Mage Armor active)
6: Lavinia
3: Col

Okay, I had the cobra go ahead and make its attack, but it missed. Keoni is up next. I also added Lavinia into the initiative order, so she can respond to Kalen's request.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 4, 2006)

Keoni steps forward, holding his shield up to ward off the iron snake's bite.  He stabs tentatively at the snake with his spear, trying to drive it off of Chongo.

"If we have to kill it, it will not remain much of a guardian."

[sblock=ooc]Aura: Power (+1 damage)
Attack defensively

Attack -3, 1d6+2
AC: 19[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2006)

Bael's eyes widen in shock as the obvious construct lashes out at Chongo.  Recovering quickly, with a short invocation he unleashes a bolt of pure force at the snake.[SBLOCK=OOC]_Magic Missile_, 1d4+3 due to Warmage Edge.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 5, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

23: The iron cobra bites at Chongo, but its venomous fangs are turned aside by the barbarian's leather armor.

21: Keoni approaches and lands a solid thrust with his spear, but the metal serpent seems virtually unfazed by the attack. (1 damage after Damage Reduction; Aura changed to Power).

19: Bael launches a bolt of magical energy from his fingertips, to much greater effect. The cobra's head snaps back at the force of the spell, leaving a dent behind. (7 damage).

16: Anar circles around the construct, and lunges two-handed with his new rapier at the thing. His blade pierces the serpent's hide, but he too is disappointed that it seems little affected. (2 damage after DR).

14: Chongo draws forth his flail, and unloads with a mighty wallop right on the cobra's head! The sound resounds loudly through the domed chamber. Even with its resistance to such an attack, the mark of Chongo's blow can be seen. (7 damage after DR). 

11: Kalen steps back to protect Lavinia, and urges her to use her family authority to put an end to the senseless conflict. (Mage Armor active)

6: Lavinia looks fearfully at the serpentine construct, but then she resolutely heeds Kalen's words. Summoning all her courage, she raises her father's signet ring before her, and steps toward the construct. "Serpent! Stand down! I, Lavinia Vanderboren, command you!" Immediately, the damaged iron cobra shrinks back from her, and placidly crawls away to the dark shadows in the corner of the room. Lavinia looks both relieved and happy that the gambit worked.

*END COMBAT
*

Well...that was easy. What next?


----------



## Legildur (Dec 5, 2006)

Bael laughs quietly.  "Wish we had of known that trick would work BEFORE we unloaded it," the elf says, but not willing to suggest a further course of action.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2006)

Col calmly steps into the room, examining the construct from afar and shrugging. "Hrmph," he observes. He then takes time to examine the columns in the room and the other door, to see if they have any significant markings.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 5, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col calmly steps into the room, examining the construct from afar and shrugging. "Hrmph," he observes. He then takes time to examine the columns in the room and the other door, to see if they have any significant markings.



What other door?


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> What other door?



Forgot, there is no other door. The five pillars are on the side opposite the door, correct?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

"Thank you, m'lady," says Anar to Lady Lavinia, bowing and smiling. Sliding his rapier back into its sheath, the rogue begins to look around the room.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 5, 2006)

Chongo looks suspiciously towards the corner where the iron cobra is coiled, his flail still out and ready for trouble. Without taking his eye of the unnatural creature - who had heard of snakes made of metal?!? - he stands impassively.

"Chongo see no treasure."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 5, 2006)

"Col, do you still have that riddle that you found with the signet ring?" Bael asks of the old man.  "Something about chimeras, medusas, sunrise and sunset. I never solved it, but maybe it has something to do with this room."
Parchment


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 5, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Forgot, there is no other door. The five pillars are on the side opposite the door, correct?



That's correct, they are along the northern wall.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 5, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col calmly steps into the room, examining the construct from afar and shrugging. "Hrmph," he observes. He then takes time to examine the columns in the room, to see if they have any significant markings.



(Spot Check) Col notices that the northernmost pillar recessed into the chamber's walls has snake patterns that are different from those of the other pillars.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 5, 2006)

"Mmmmm," Bael ponders as he scratches his hairless chin. "A room with 5 pillars, and a linked riddle with 5 lines.  Coincidence?  I think not!"

Bael moves across to the pillar to look at them a little more closely - primarily to see if the pillars are marked with the fantastic creatures referenced in the riddle.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 5, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Mmmmm," Bael ponders as he scratches his hairless chin. "A room with 5 pillars, and a linked riddle with 5 lines.  Coincidence?  I think not!"
> 
> Bael moves across to the pillar to look at them a little more closely - primarily to see if the pillars are marked with the fantastic creatures referenced in the riddle.



The pillars are carved to resemble coiling snakes...no other creatures are evident.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 5, 2006)

Chongo continues to watch the metal snake warily. "Maybe pillars move?"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2006)

Kalen steps forward to inspect the room carefully. "*What else can you remember of the vaults milady?*"


ooc search +10.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Anar moves to inspect the alcoves, hoping to find something useful.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 5, 2006)

Keoni examines the tip of his spear for a moment after the snake retreats.  That creature's hide was as hard as metal.  Hopefully that nick can be polished out.  He examines the room with the others, not finding much of anything.

He pokes around the two recessed pillars, hoping to find anything of interest.

[sblock=ooc]Back to senses aura.  Search +5[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 5, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen steps forward to inspect the room carefully. "*What else can you remember of the vaults milady?*"




"I fear I am as puzzled as the rest of you..." Lavinia joins in the search, however, straining to see in the dimly lit vault.

Kalen passes near the pillars on the north wall, and looking carefully, notices something (Search Check). His sharp examination of the center pillar (the one Col identified as having different markings from the others) reveals a hidden switch. Carefully triggering it, Kalen steps back in surprise as the snake designs animate! They writhe aside like living creatures, forming a coiling archway that allows access into another room to the north.

Stepping through, the group sees an octagonal room that is supported by a single large pillar with dozens of deep grooves along its sides. The seven walls of this room each bear fantastically detailed bas-relief carvings of exotic monsters in threatening poses. Starting at the wall immediately to the west of the entrance to the room and moving clockwise, the carvings depict a tentacled monster with a glaring red eye and a mouthful of teeth; a looming dragon; a fish-like creature with three eyes and four tentacles; a two-headed giant wielding a pair of immense clubs; a spherical creature with four eyestalks and a bulging central eye over a drooling maw; a gorilla-like beast with a fanged maw and six eyes; and finally a towering black spider with seven eyes. Each monster's eyes consist of a glittering red stone. The ceiling above is only ten feet high, with the now-familiar eight-pointed star pattern of the Seekers radiating out from the grooved pillar. The arms of this star are black, save for the one pointing south toward the entrance, which is red.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2006)

Col examines the new room, whispering under his breath. He grins a mad grin seeing the monsters. "Beasties, beasties. Har! It do be the _eyes_ that matter'n. Chimera 'as six, 'clops do have but one, snakey lady 'has two for 'erself and each 'ead, that confusion beast got four, and that stoney monster gots but two. But none of dem be here."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2006)

OOC: Col will try to Id the pillar monsters w/ his vast cranium. I think I know a few, but I'd to make sure.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 5, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Col will try to Id the pillar monsters w/ his vast cranium. I think I know a few, but I'd to make sure.



That Col sure knows a lot, doesn't he? In order, they are roper, red dragon, aboleth, ettin, spectator beholderkin, gray render, and monstrous spider.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2006)

Kalen grins as he finds the switch and flicks it "*Well there we go*."

Seeing the beasties Kalen steps forward to check them out further, and see if the red stones are valuable gems. Also he looks more closely at the spider, whether the eighth eye that should be there is an empty slot that the lady's ring could fit into or if it is simply not there due to angle of the image or whatever. "*Let's see what we have here. Hmm, Lady Arachne's spiders always had eight eyes, hmm."*


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 5, 2006)

"What did note say?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

"Most interesting," says Anar, examining each of the statues in turn.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 5, 2006)

Keoni stares at the strange assortment of creatures around them.  None of them seem familiar to him, just as odd as the creatures named in the note.  But Col is the monster expert.  He pauses in front of the dragon's carving for a moment, raising a hand to it.  There is something hauntingly familiar, and yet at the same time, terrifyingly wrong about the creature depicted.  With a shudder he turns away.

"The note spoke much of sunrise and sunset, the east and the west."

Then he paces east and west through the chamber, looking for any connection.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2006)

Col peers at the pillars, tracing out the forms. "Hrm. They be a roper, red dragon, aboleth, ettin, spectator, gray render, and monstrous spider, me'thinks. But, it be the eyes that matters. See"---pointing to the grey render---"it be hav'n six eyes and be on t'east, just like the chimera. That aberration be having one eye on the west, like t'clops. But it do break down. Not sure 'ow many eyes that snakey lady 'has, depends on the number of snakes. And th'basilisk do be havin' two eyes like th'dragon, but it be on th'west. Perhaps it be have'n to do w' what we do to da eyes?"

OOC: How many snakes on average would I guess a medusa has? And I'm right in thinking that a basilisk only has two eyes?


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 5, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen grins as he finds the switch and flicks it "*Well there we go*."
> 
> Seeing the beasties Kalen steps forward to check them out further, and see if the red stones are valuable gems. Also he looks more closely at the spider, whether the eighth eye that should be there is an empty slot that the lady's ring could fit into or if it is simply not there due to angle of the image or whatever. "*Let's see what we have here. Hmm, Lady Arachne's spiders always had eight eyes, hmm."*



The red stones, upon closer examination, don't appear especially valulable, though they sparkle nicely in the light from Col's spear. At best, they may be agates.

As for the spider carving, there is no empty eye slot to be seen. It appears that the artisans who crafted the work deliberately made the image with only seven eyes.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 5, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: How many snakes on average would I guess a medusa has? And I'm right in thinking that a basilisk only has two eyes?



I'd say ten snakes on a medusa's head? And, yes, a basilisk has two eyes.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2006)

"That carsed medusa do be throw'n it all off---too many snakey eyes! Any you got more ideas?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 5, 2006)

Chongo slips his flail back into his harness and looks at each statue in turn. "Chongo not know what paper says. Everyone talk of 1 and 6 and sunrise and sunset, but Chongo not sure what everyone mean." The Olman sounds a tad frustrated - he wants to help, but his illiteracy prevents him from helping further without assistance.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2006)

"Kalen? Do them thar eyeballs twist of sink or some'n? 'Cuz som'n's gotta twist or turn or be finagled in 'ere."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Anar pipes in from where he stands near the spider statue. "How many eyes does an Umber Hulk have, Sage Col?


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> The Olman sounds a tad frustrated - he wants to help, but his illiteracy prevents him from helping further without assistance.



Col turns to the savage. "This 'ere note do 'ave a code on it." Col reads the note, explaining his theory. "I do think the eyes do be tell'n us some'n."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar pipes in from where he stands near the spider statue. "How many eyes does an Umber Hulk have, Sage Col?



"It do be hav'n four, though it do be look'n to have two---but which two is the problem, har, har!"


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 5, 2006)

Keoni takes a moment to read the parchment outloud to Chongo.

"Chimera looks to sunrise.
Cyclops looks to sunset.
Medusa looks to sunrise.
Umber Hulk looks to sunset.
Basilisk looks to sunrise.

But the creatures all face inwards, not east or west.  They all face the pillar?"

Following his own logic, Keoni takes a look at the pillar, particularly for any picture of the sun, or the like.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 5, 2006)

"Chongo think that pillar moves. Red arrow points to animal with same number of eyes." With that, he tests the pillar, seeing if it will rotate. He try to twist it in an easterly direction until it points towards the six-eyed gorilla statue.

[sblock]Chongo's a bit impatient. Hopefully it won't trigger a trap!    [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Anar growns as Chongo begins twisting the pillar. "Chongo! It could be trapped!"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 5, 2006)

Bael follows the others into the next room and marvels at the artwork.  Turning his attention back to the problem at hand, he thinks for a few moments. "Sunrise and sunset.  What if we followed Col's association of the wall panels to those on the note and bathed those in light for sunrise and darkness for sunset?" he thinks aloud.

"It's either something like that, or Lavinia's ring has another part to play."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 6, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Following his own logic, Keoni takes a look at the pillar, particularly for any picture of the sun, or the like.



Keoni sees no such picture on the pillar, only the aforementioned grooves.



			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Chongo think that pillar moves. Red arrow points to animal with same number of eyes." With that, he tests the pillar, seeing if it will rotate. He try to twist it in an easterly direction until it points towards the six-eyed gorilla statue.



Anar shouts out a warning, but too late, as the dark-skinned warrior has already grabbed ahold of the pillar to test his hunch. Fortunately, no trap manifests. Instead, Chongo finds that the pillar does indeed rotate, and quite easily. The pillar does not rotate smoothly, but rather "clicks" in its socket as Chongo pushes. As the pillar rotates, the eight-pointed star in the ceiling rotates as well, the red arm pointing to a new wall (and a different monster) with each click. The pillar settles in with a final click, the red arm of the star pointing toward the ape-like gray render with its six eyes.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2006)

Col watches tensely as the savage moves the pillar. When he hears the click, a crooked grin comes over his face. "That thar be it!" Under his breath,  "East be to the right, west to the left!" The animated old man gesticulates wildly, pointing this way and that. "Turn her to the that there roper to the left! That be one! Like the render be six! Then right again to the dragon and be hop'n that two be the right number. Left to that carsed ettin, then right to th'dragon again! Hop to it, me boy!"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 6, 2006)

Bael smiles and leans on his longbow as Col's interpretation dawns on him.  It's a complex lock requiring the correct sequence to open!  "What if you get it wrong?" he asks of no one in particular as Chongo continues to manipulate the pillar.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "What if you get it wrong?" he asks of no one in particular as Chongo continues to manipulate the pillar.



The excited old man glares at the elf a moment, then grins. "They it to be are doom, most likely! Har!"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 6, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The excited old man glares at the elf a moment, then grins. "They it to be are doom, most likely! Har!"



'So the rumours were true,' he thinks to himself.  'Mad Col' indeed.  Bael frowns at the response and bites his lip in concern, but waits for things to progress with the black man spinning the wheel, as it were.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The excited old man glares at the elf a moment, then grins. "They it to be are doom, most likely! Har!"





At Col's words, Anar turns to Lady Lavinia. "M'lady...perhaps it would be best if you wait outside of this chamber. Should we trigger some deadly trap while trying to sort out this lock, I would be overcome with grief should you be injured."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 6, 2006)

Chongo will follow Col's orders, rotating the pillar in sequence - left to the strange, stalagmite-looking creature, then right to the dragon, the left to the two-headed ogre, and finally rotating it back to the dragon. As he does finishes (unless something interrupts him), he will hop back and look about, ready for trouble.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

Keoni steps back from the pillar, spear and shield at the ready.  He stands in front of the doorway, to prevent whatever trouble appears from getting out to terrorize Lavinia or anyone else outside the room.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2006)

Col grins as everyone begins to back up in anticpation of some catastrophe. Chongo had already committed to moving the pillar; he was only providing the final directions. If his mad plan did not work, then that foul Lady o'Fate would have her laugh. But Col was convinced he'd be the one laughing once again.

[sblock=OOC]Just incase Colese is hard to translate, the idea is that sunrise->E->R->CW, sunset->W->L->CCW and the eyes of the note tell us which number to point to (said numbers given by the # eyes on the wall). The guess, of course, is that medusa counts as 2 (since w/ ten snakey heads, 12 isn't represented). Thus:


> Chimera looks to sunrise
> Cyclops looks to sunset.
> Medusa looks to sunrise.
> Umber Hulk looks to sunset.
> Basilisk looks to sunrise.



Translates to:
- 6 CW
- 1 CCW
- 2 CW
- 4 CCW
- 2 CW
'Course, everyone probably figured this out a while ago.   [/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> At Col's words, Anar turns to Lady Lavinia. "M'lady...perhaps it would be best if you wait outside of this chamber. Should we trigger some deadly trap while trying to sort out this lock, I would be overcome with grief should you be injured."



Lavinia shakes her head resolutely. "Thank you, Anar, but I will remain. This vault is my property and responsibility, now. I will not cower in the corner like a robber."

While everyone else stands at the ready, Chongo listens carefully to Col's directions and rotates the pillar back and forth like the tumbler of a giant combination lock. Six right, one left, two right, four left, two right. 

When the red arm of the Seeker's star finally comes to rest on the rearing red dragon, the entire room begins to rumble. Then, the five alcoves on the walls rotate in place, each revealing several coffers and chests.

"You've done it!" exclaims Lavinia delightedly.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2006)

"Heh, heh, heh." Col smiles triumphantly. With a twinkle in his eyes and a tap on his temple, he says to those gathered, "Guess everything's not all addled up there!"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 6, 2006)

Chongo snorts. This reminded him of a story Col once told him regarding buried treasure, giant wasps, and a willing maiden. Of course, by the time Col finished the story, the maiden was a succubus, the wasps had the cunning of wolves, and the buried treasure involved something that Col would only describe as, That Which Man Was Not Meant To Know.

"Chongo glad statues not try to eat us."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Chongo glad statues not try to eat us."



"Not today. No doom today, doom tomorrow. There's always a doom tomorrow." To Lavinia, Col gives a half bow. "They be yers, these chests be. Best you be open'n them. Unless another trap you think. Then Anar here best be look'n."


OOC: That's one of Col's favorite stories!


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

When nothing immediately untoward happens, Keoni relaxes his guard against the forthcoming doom.  He looks around at the Vanderboren vault, curious as to what is so important as to require such elaborate defenses.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Anar will take his time examining each chest and coffer before letting Lavinia have access to them. "Best to be safe and check each of these well before trying to open them," he says. 


*Take 20 Search check on each chest/coffer, if possible. We're in no hurry today, right?*


----------



## Legildur (Dec 6, 2006)

Bael breathes a sigh of relief as all ends well, and with a newfound respect for the old man. He watches as Anar examines the various chests.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 6, 2006)

Lavinia seems eager to open the chests in the first alcove, but she can see the sense in making sure they are not further protected by traps. Impatiently, she waits as Anar carefully examines the first chest. Finding it to be clear of danger, the rogue stands aside as Lavinia throws open the lid.

"What?!"

The noblewoman's face quickly transforms from glee to consternation. The gathered adventurers looking over her shoulder can see the cause of her mood shift. The chest is empty.

"Quickly, Anar, the next!" Sounding more imperious than perhaps was intended, Lavinia waits for him to make sure the next chest is safe. Upon opening it, she finds yet another empty coffer staring back up at her. So it goes, as Anar and Lavinia open chest after chest in each alcove. Most are empty. Those that are not hold only a small handful of silver pieces, the remnant of whatever wealth originally lay within.

Finally, frustrated, distraught, and on the verge of tears, Lavinia comes to the fifth and final alcove where she finds some reprieve - several of the chests here yield their expected fortunes, undisturbed as were the others. When all is said and done, and all chests opened, the painstaking efforts of Anar and Lavinia have yielded some 3000 gold in coins and gems, along with a large number of ledgers. There is also found a small iron coffer containing a thick pile of documents...a journal of some sort, perhaps.

Lavinia seems drained and dumbfounded; clearly she expected a much greater sum. "Who could have done this?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2006)

Col frowns at the Lady's mood, but looks uninterested until the papers are revealed. A secret light then lights up his face, though it is quickly squashed by Lavinia's outburst. "Must be some scallyway, to be get'n by the door, construct, and lock. Sure no one else be hav'n the ring?"

All of this is said while his real attention is on the book. Assuming he is not stopped, Col will start riffling through the documentation, trying to identify its secrets. "Maybe these 'ere do be leav'n a clue."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

Keoni looks around at the empty chests.  It all seemed like an awful lot of fuss to go through for a little money hidden from the world.  But Lavinia seemed to be expecting more.

"Whoever took the money did not destroy the guardian, for it still stood against us.  It must chosen to let them through, unless it could be deceived.  Perhaps your parents moved the gold from here?  Or were there not two rings?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 6, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Whoever took the money did not destroy the guardian, for it still stood against us.  It must chosen to let them through, unless it could be deceived.  Perhaps your parents moved the gold from here?  Or were there not two rings?"




"Bosslady say that other ring was lost months ago. Ring may be stolen, not lost. Chongo think anyone with ring can get past guardian, figure out pillars. What about skinny man from upstairs? He not let just anyone down here."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 6, 2006)

"But that man could be fooled by clever magic," Bael suggests. "The other explanation, and not one that you would like to hear milady, is that maybe the family's wealth was beginning to run dry? It would not be the first occurence of such in these parts."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2006)

Col, thumbing through the various journals and ledgers he's found, mutters to no one in particular. "Let us not be forget'n that thar be two Vanderboens not below the ground."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

"Indeed," says Anar, one hand on the hilt of his rapier, the other on his chin as he thinks. This Col was smarter than he appeared, thought Anar. And he just might have the right of it.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2006)

Keoni can only shrug.

"We could just ask the man, find for ourselves what he has to say."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 7, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col frowns at the Lady's mood, but looks uninterested until the papers are revealed. A secret light then lights up his face, though it is quickly squashed by Lavinia's outburst. "Must be some scallyway, to be get'n by the door, construct, and lock. Sure no one else be hav'n the ring?"



"I don't see how...it was lost over a month ago, as I told you." Lavinia seems bewildered by this turn of events.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> All of this is said while his real attention is on the book. Assuming he is not stopped, Col will start riffling through the documentation, trying to identify its secrets. "Maybe these 'ere do be leav'n a clue."



Col begins thumbing through the various documents. Unfortunately, the hand-written journal is written in a language which is unfamiliar even to him, though the letters look familiar...elvish perhaps? Also included in the paperwork are a number of maps of jungles, coastlines, and other regions that seem to represent some unknown tropical location. There are also dozens of sketches of strange, exotic creatures.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

Anar peers over Col's shoulder, hoping that maybe he can read the writings which the old seadog now holds.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 7, 2006)

Chongo's brow furrows at this turn of events. He had hired on for the promise of payment, and so far very little cash had found its way to his pouch.

"Chongo think that if someone steal from bosslady, they also steal from Chongo. Chongo not like people who take his money. Can bosslady find out if anyone else has been down here?"

The tattooed Olman cracked his knuckles ominously. It was clear that Chongo's attitude towards thieves involved broken body parts.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 7, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar peers over Col's shoulder, hoping that maybe he can read the writings which the old seadog now holds.



Anar can confirm the written characters as being elvish, but the language is not known to him. 

Hey, Kalen knows a lot of languages...


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 7, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "But that man could be fooled by clever magic," Bael suggests. "The other explanation, and not one that you would like to hear milady, is that maybe the family's wealth was beginning to run dry? It would not be the first occurence of such in these parts."



Lavinia shakes her head empahtically. "No, I would have known of it, were that true. The money should be here."



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Col, thumbing through the various journals and ledgers he's found, mutters to no one in particular. "Let us not be forget'n that thar be two Vanderboens not below the ground."



"Vanthus?" whispers Lavinia in disbelief. "He's not been himself of late, but he wouldn't do this...besides, he hasn't even been in town for weeks."



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni can only shrug.
> 
> "We could just ask the man, find for ourselves what he has to say."



"You're right. That's exactly what we will do. But first, I owe each of you my thanks, and payment for services rendered." From the open chests, Lavinia counts out 200 gold pieces for each one of you, and presents the money gratefully. "You, too, Bael, for your courage in accompanying us to the vault was no less than the others." (+200 gp for each character)

With payment completed, Lavinia gathers the ledgers of funds owed to her family, the strange journal ("Hmm, this is my mother's handwriting. It bears much investigation, thank you master Col.") and asks the party to carry some of the money back to the street above. That done, she approaches the clerk in Castle Teraknian's entry hall.

"Sir, has anyone else visited my family's vault recently?"

"Of course, your brother Vanthus has visited the vault several times over the last month. Why do you ask?"

The clerk seems shocked when Lavinia informs him that Vanthus has been missing for a month, and that she did not know he had been visiting the vault. "He had a signet ring, just as you do, and he is a member of the family after all..."

Lavinia seems utterly stunned by this turn of events, and can only shake her head. "Why would he do this?" she asks of no one in particular. Before turning away from the clerk's desk, she asks him if we will send word to her if Vanthus tries to enter the vault again. The clerk agrees.

~~~~

Back in the carriage for the return trip to Vanderboren Manor, Lavinia has been silently lost in thought for quite some time. At last, she breaks the silence, asking of the party, "I would ask each of you something else, if you are willing. You've done so well, been so helpful. And now, with this turn of events, I fear I may need your help again. I would hire you permanently, if you are willing, as my agents...troubleshooters, if you will. I will pay each of you 100 gold pieces per month for your service. What do you say?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

"I cannot speak for my friends, but I would be honored to serve," replies Anar to Lavinia's offer.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2006)

Keoni nods slowly at Lavinia's words.  It seems strange to get caught up in all this politics, but he still has not found his own destiny.  However, as he looks around the room, he realizes that with the group he has associated himself with, it is sure to find him.  They are an odd assortment.

Lavinia seems like an honest woman, and helping others is never a bad thing.  He moves to stand beside Anar and inclines his head.

"I will also enter your service."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 7, 2006)

Col silently curses at the ill fortune not to have prepared the Baccobian chant to reveal the words of others today, and does his best to try to identify any of the maps from his faded knowledge of the Blue Mistress. [KN: Geography] He suruptitiously gestures for Kalen to come over, whispering softly, "You be mak'n 'ead or tail of this?"



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> With payment completed, Lavinia gathers the ledgers of funds owed to her family, the strange journal ("Hmm, this is my mother's handwriting. It bears much investigation, thank you master Col.") and asks the party to carry some of the money back to the street above. That done, she approaches the clerk in Castle Teraknian's entry hall.



Col grins as he hands the book back, but internally grimaces and thinks a few choice words. "O' course, Lady. If you do be need'n 'elp with those documents, you be let'n me know, as words and secrets are my speciality. I know much 'bout many a thing." 

_Tramp prolly not be know'n if the buried secrets of the Secret One do be sit'n in 'er lap._



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> "Sir, has anyone else visited my family's vault recently?"
> 
> "Of course, your brother Vanthus has visited the vault several times over the last month. Why do you ask?"



Col shares a secret smirk with himself. _They call me 'Mad', but once ag'in I be right. They no listen one day when it do be cost'n them, mark me words._

~~~~



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Back in the carriage for the return trip to Vanderboren Manor, Lavinia has been silently lost in thought for quite some time. At last, she breaks the silence, asking of the party, "I would ask each of you something else, if you are willing. You've done so well, been so helpful. And now, with this turn of events, I fear I may need your help again. I would hire you permanently, if you are willing, as my agents...troubleshooters, if you will. I will pay each of you 100 gold pieces per month for your service. What do you say?"




"O'course, I be will'n. As I be say'n, there be archival work I could be do'n fer ya, and these blokes do be need'n someone w'a level head. Chongo 'specially, har, har!"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 7, 2006)

One hundred gold coins a month? Chongo would never have to work again with that kind of cash in his pouch. He grunts once in assent.

"Bosslady pays well. Chongo will work for bosslady."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 7, 2006)

Bael thanks Lavinia as he accepts the payment.  He sketches a short bow to her as his mind turns over the puzzle in his mind.

With the revelation that Lavinia's brother has been looting the family vault, the pieces all start to come together.  And combined with the notes about exotic animals, the recent illegal activity with the Blue Nixie and said animals, Bael comes to the conclusion that there is a possible indirect threat to the city.

"Milady, I would gladly enter service with one so honourable," the elf says, secretly glad to have a way to pay the bills.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col silently curses at the ill fortune not to have prepared the Baccobian chant to reveal the words of others today, and does his best to try to identify any of the maps from his faded knowledge of the Blue Mistress. [KN: Geography] He suruptitiously gestures for Kalen to come over, whispering softly, "You be mak'n 'ead or tail of this?"



Even Col's prodigious knowledge of far shores and distant lands is not enough to allow him to recognize the place depicted in these documents.

As he shows the papers to Kalen, the elf nods. *"Written in the sylvan tongue...looks like the journal of an explorer."* Just then, Lavinia asks for the papers back, and no more can be learned now.

I took the liberty of borrowing Kalen for a sec, just to not leave that thread hanging.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

"So, m'lady, what would you have of us? What services can we perform for you?" Anar again smiles warmly at Lavinia. "We are yours to command."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm going to keep things rolling, assuming that Kalen also accepts Lavinia's offer of employment.

Lavinia seems satisifed with the positive response from each person, then settles back in her seat in the coach, lost in thought.

When the coach arrives back at the estate, Lavinia asks for help carrying inside the chests brought out of the vault. When that's done, she bids farewell to the group and answers Anar, saying, "I have a new assignment in mind for you, but I need some time to think things through. Today's events have left me with much to ponder. Between the gold and IOUs we collected today, I have enough to pay the back taxes and set the estate in order. Still, with so much money missing, it will be rough year...especially if my aunt and uncle in Cauldron cannot lend me aid. Will you come back in a day or two, so we can discuss matters further?"

Assuming the group agrees, Lavinia says farewell and goes inside.

How will each of you spend the next couple of days? Let me know if you want to purchase anything, make any skill checks, etc. The next scene will open two days following, with a new audience at the Vanderboren house.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 8, 2006)

"Well then," starts the (so far) distant Bael.  "If I have it right, Lavinia will send us on some mission that will take us far and wide - judging by the journal.  And in our hands we hold a sizable some of gold."

"If there is anything I learnt from the old stories is that adventuring is a dangerous business and people get hurt.  Maybe we could pool some money to purchase something to alleviate that when it occurs?" he suggests.

Regardless, Bael will spend his time between registering with the Witchwardens (-20gp) [if required given his background] and maybe living it up a little with Anar.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 8, 2006)

"Chongo think magic stick good idea. Chongo not want to die."

[sblock=OOC]Will the arena fight take place during the next few days or later on?[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 8, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> OOCWill the arena fight take place during the next few days or later on?



The fight can take place within the next couple of days. This is Chongo's initation fight, as part of his membership application into the Horns.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 8, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Regardless, Bael will spend his time between registering with the Witchwardens (-20gp) [if required given his background] and maybe living it up a little with Anar.



Unfortunately, Bael must still undergo a review of his arcane abilites before a panel of judges. Most of them probably already are aware of his skills, but the formality must still be observed (and the 20 gp fee paid, of course!) Go ahead and subtract that sum from your gp total.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 8, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The fight can take place within the next couple of days. This is Chongo's initation fight, as part of his membership application into the Horns.




(Excellent! Other than that, Chongo will spend his time enjoying the fruit of his labors - a hot meal, some adult beverage, that sort of thing.)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2006)

"*Milady, there are many mysteries here and I will do my best to aid you in your time of distress. These documents may hold many secrets and I learned the sylvan script of the fey at my time in the courts of lord Oberon while attending to lady Titania. Now that I am in your august service I would be happy to review the documents, their contents will of course be confidential and a matter of the utmost discretion*."

Kalen's curiosity has been piqued by the sylvan writing, actual fey or a druid's journal perhaps? Until it had been taken away it was a mere curiosity, now he was determined to read these writings and so the elf feels some court flattery is in order.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 8, 2006)

Keoni nods with Bael's assessment of the dangers they might face, the battle with the Rhagadossa still fresh in his mind.  He hands over a portion of his newly aquired wealth to Mad Col, briefly wondering if this is the wisest thing he has ever done.

Over the next few days, Keoni drifts around town aimlessly.  He visits the colloseum to watch Chongo fight, but declines participation himself.  Each night at sunset, he can be found watching from the wooden piers in the Azure district.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 9, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Milady, there are many mysteries here and I will do my best to aid you in your time of distress. These documents may hold many secrets and I learned the sylvan script of the fey at my time in the courts of lord Oberon while attending to lady Titania. Now that I am in your august service I would be happy to review the documents, their contents will of course be confidential and a matter of the utmost discretion*."
> 
> Kalen's curiosity has been piqued by the sylvan writing, actual fey or a druid's journal perhaps? Until it had been taken away it was a mere curiosity, now he was determined to read these writings and so the elf feels some court flattery is in order.



"Many thanks, good Kalen, but for now I think I will review these documents in private. You see, while I may not be familiar with the tongue, I do know the writing...it is my mother's. At present, I think I will leave this journal as a private matter. If later I need assistance with the translation, it is good to know I can come to you."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 9, 2006)

Over the course of the next two days, Col does some shopping, and after a little legwork, finds a fully charged wand of Cure Light Wounds at Glittermane's Vault in Merchant District for 750 gold. Having collected an equal share from each member of the company, Col happily makes the purchase (-125 gp for each character, please).

Chongo proceeds to the Sasserine Arena in Champion's District at the appointed hour for his inaugural arena battle. His opponent is a tall, lanky man with a foul mouth. The duel is fought with large wooden cudgels, and Chongo finds that his opponent is overconfident, and unprepared for the power and intensity of his smaller, savage rival. Chongo beats the man senseless in just over three minutes, and impresses all observers greatly. (+1 Affiliation score for Chongo, -10 gp for initation fee, if not already paid.)

Bael pays the fee for a panel review of his arcane skills at the tower of the Witchwardens, and passes with flying colors. The arcane masters of the college express their eagerness for the new magics Bael will bring. (-20 gp for the fee, please, Legildur.)

All of the party members spend the down time resting and relaxing, yet expectant as to what their next audience with Lavinia will bring.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 9, 2006)

Col takes the proffered coin, suppressing a desire to chuckle. "Don't you be worry'n, I do know a drunk'n Pelorian who be desperate for some coin. He'll get us the protection we need."

A laugh in his eyes, the old man leans over to Kalen and whispers, "You an' me both werk'n on those books would quickly get to the bottom, I'm sure. But I do think she be wanting to sleep w'those secrets. But keep plying, we must try."

~~~

Col actually knew a drunken Pelorian, Telberanan Oshim, but he was not quite on good terms with the church these days. But, in actually, Col tended not to deal with the the clergy of the various shrines directly---too many saw his studies as blasphemous or scandalous. There were a few who trusted coin, or would support anyone who asked---Boccobites would help anyone begging for truth---but the old man trusted the grey and other markets better. They were always more discrete, and didn't care who you were.

Thus, Col made his way to shop both expansive and cramped---Blenak's Bazaar on the corner of Spire and Genie a few blocks from the Tobinson dilapidated manor. The magical curios were always of fine quality, if a bit unusual at times, and Blenak did not ask questions. This made Col very happy.

~~~

Blenak couldn't (or wouldn't) help Col this time, and with some grumbling, had to go to some of his less frequented outlets. He found what he was looking for at Glittermane's Vault: a bone-white wand. Probably few outside of Col would recognize the small, incongruous scratch that indicated the wand probably came from the Diocese of The White Hall, scandalous necromancers mentioned in the Three Tomes, but it signified that this was destined to be his purchase to the old Man.

With the wand in hand, Col spends the next day making notes of the Vanderboen vault, its construct inhabitant, and anything he could remember from the sylvan journal. It was encoded, as usual. But immediately afterwards, he began making another copy of his various notes---this one in Draconic. It was not encoded, though it left out a few major details: The Vanderboen combination, for one. It was going to be his key---a key that the Vanderboen's had opened once, if those symbols were true. And now they were going to open for Col. With the knowledge contained behind those doors---well, he would be able to find almost anything he wanted.

Thus, the evening found him in the Merchant District, in an alley behind Fishback lane. The building was unremarkable, and would hold nothing of interest for Col except for one thing.

The eight-pointed star carefully hidden in the masonry.

Col knocked on the door. When it finally opened, he held up is copied and edited notes, almost shoving them into the doorkeeper's hand.

"I want in."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 9, 2006)

Col spends the next two hours answering questions thrown at him by a small number of Seekers, while others study his journal, and attempt to transcribe it. The questions cover a vast array of topics from the extent of his travels to his knowledge of magic, to his philosophy on the nature of the gods. At last, whether truly intrigued by his potential, or just frustrated by the old man's cryptic answers, the Seekers conclude that he seems a worthy candidate...or, maybe just someone who they need to keep an eye on. Regardless, for the price of a tithe of his income, and regular access to his notes, Col can now call himself an apprentice of the Seekers.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 9, 2006)

Two days after the successful entry to the vault under Castle Teraknian, the party members find themselves once again gathered around Lavinia's dining room table at Vanderboren manor. Over a late breakfast, the group listens eagerly as Lavinia recounts some memories of her brother.

"Vanthus and I were quite close growing up, since our parents were rarely around. We grew to depend on each other, and got into a fair amound of trouble together. After one particularly complex prank involving several elixirs of love being emptied into the nearby water tower, our childhoods came to an end. I was sent to the Thenalar Academy to live out the next five years of my life, and Vanthus was shipped out to work on a plantation. When we returned to live in the family manor a year ago, we had both changed. I like to think I benefitted from my time at Thenalar. Vanthus, on the other hand, seemed to have spent his time away nursing his bitterness. He no longer had any time for me...he slept all day, and spent the nights with associates of dubious character. Eventually, he moved out of the house - I believe he may have taken up with a lover in Azure District, but I never learned the details.

"When our parents died, Vanthus returned for a week to live at the manor, but he had changed even more. That easy sense of humor from our childhood was gone...in its place was a bitter cynicism and a morbid streak that sent chills up my spine. After several arguments, he...struck me with his fist." Lavinia's eyes get a bit misty as she recalls the traumatic event. "I was shocked, and for a moment I think Vanthus was shocked too, but an instant later he was back to his new self, all scowls and menace. He gathered his belongings and left - I haven't seen him since.

"I know something profound happened at some point to change my brother, but I'm not sure what that was. I believe he's fallen in with a bad crowd, perhaps smugglers or thieves or even killers. Still, despite his attitude, I hope that it's not too late....that if he can be brought back to my side, I might be able to talk some sense into him. I must try to redeem him before he passes forever out of reach. The problem is, I don't know where he is. I'm hoping the six of you can find him."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2006)

"We shall certainly do all we can to find him, m'lady," says Anar, after hearing Lavinia's story. "I can't imagine he'll be too difficult to track down, if he remains within the city. Whether or not he will willingly return to your side is a completely different story, though."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 9, 2006)

Bael casually leans on the staff of his longbow as he listens to Lavinia's tale.  Straightening up, he scratches the back of his head through his short hair and sighs.  "Milady, I for one would welcome the distraction from my otherwise dreary life and would gladly join the others in searching for Vanthus."

"But it also seems that you do no trust us wholly.  From what Anar has been able to tell me thus far, it would seem that your brother was involved, or even behind, the episode with the Blue Nixie and its smuggling operation.  The notes from your mother seem linked to those events through the exotic animals."

"It would seem to me that those notes may help us find your brother and that Kalen here would be the key to unlocking whatever it is they hide."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2006)

Bael certainly wasn't one to mince words, thought Anar, a faint smile on his handsome features. The rogue had hoped to find Vanthus by more mundane means before broaching the subject of the lady's journal. Anar figured a nobleman living in the Azure District would be fairly easy to find. Still, the question had now been asked, and the rogue cocked his head and waited to hear Lavinia's answer to the elf's blunt question.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 9, 2006)

Chongo stands in the corner, both of his hands folded on the haft of his spear. His dark eyes shift to each speaker in turn. The bosslady's words spoke of forgiveness and redemption, but the squat Olman had spent most of his life with "a rough crowd." If this Vanthus has allied himself with a gang of criminals, more than likely it was by his own choice.

Chongo knew his place; he was a hired thug and nothing more. Let the others decide where to go and what to do; Chongo merely needed to know whom to kill and whom to spare.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 9, 2006)

Col ate nosily as usual, and as usual seemed a bit distracted during the dinner. But upon hearing "notes from your mother" and "journal", the old man had to mentally replay the conversation in his head.

"What note from her mother? Thar combin'tion? Donna know fer sure who be writ'n it, less Lady V here not be tell'n. But that there journal do be in that carsed vault since before the mum's died. I be think'n that the dastardly brother no be mess'n w'that, as it be in the one chest not to have been plundered."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 9, 2006)

Lavinia did reveal the handwriting in the journal to be her mother's, in post #454 above.

Lavinia gives Bael a hard look, and answers the elf's blunt question in kind. "The journal is a family matter, sir, as I have already stated. As that symbol in the vault evidenced, there is clearly more to the business dealings of my parents than I ever knew. From what I have seen of the journal, it marks the location of some distant, tropical isle and some fierce creatures that inhabit it...these are not some rare monkeys and birds to be sold on the black market. These are gigantic lizards with teeth like sabres, flightless birds the size of horses with beaks curved like a wicked axe, and other unknown things. I truly do not believe the journal pertains to Vanthus' activities, but if I discover otherwise, you'll be the first to know."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 9, 2006)

"Bosslady wants us to find brother. Does bosslady think brother involved with _Nixie_?"

His short, clipped speech intrudes on the building tension. Journals, writing, this is unimportant. The bosslady hired them to find her brother, not read diaries.

"Chongo think talkers need to talk and find out where Vanthus hides."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 9, 2006)

Bael smiles.  "Very well milady.  'Twas but a thought I had to make things easier for us."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 10, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Bosslady wants us to find brother. Does bosslady think brother involved with _Nixie_?"




"I suppose it is possible, although there was nothing specific found on the _Nixie_ to link that band of miscreants to Vanthus. Still, if my brother's gotten mixed up with the wrong crowd, it's not too hard to picture the likes of Soller Vark in his circle." 


"Do any of you need anything else before you're on your way? If so, do not hesitate to ask."

Okay, I'm presuming everyone is on board for the hunt for Vanthus. Please let me know your plan. If you're going to hit the streets, please let me know with some specificity where you're headed...at least what disctrict(s). Specific locations within districts would be even better. Also, will you split up, or work as one group? Finally, please include relevant skill check mods (Gather Information, etc.) in your posts. Thanks!


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 10, 2006)

Keoni does his best to not meet Lavinia's eyes while Bael puts forth his rather tactless demand for information.  He clears his throat uncomfortably after her response.  He turns to face the picture hanging on the wall.

"This is your brother, yes?  It is an accurate likeness?"

Turning to the others, he shrugs.

"I suppose we start in the Azure District.  You catch more flies with honey, if we seek our man's love, we may find our way to him."

[sblock=ooc]Definately heading for the Azure district, sound like a bit of a hedonist, probably start with the taverns.

Gather Information +2
Diplomacy +2 (wheedling information out of the reluctant)
Bluff +2 (why do I seek him?  I owe him money)
Sense Motive +0 (in case they're lying to me)

Senses aura up, keeping eyes peeled for him in the crowds. Spot/Listen +1[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 10, 2006)

The old man wags a piece of some animal at the gathered party. "Taverns do be a good idea, though lets not be forgett'n that the Azure do cater to the baser of a sailor's interest. The Nest, Secret, or the Ride may all turn up a sympathetic ear on the turn of a leg."

[sblock=ooc]This is Kalen's and Anar's time to shine, though Col can come along to assist in Sense Motive (because Anar's ranks are not better than Col's unmodified yet). Brothels would probably be our second hit.

Sense Motive +2 (w/o modification)[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 10, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni does his best to not meet Lavinia's eyes while Bael puts forth his rather tactless demand for information.  He clears his throat uncomfortably after her response.  He turns to face the picture hanging on the wall.
> 
> "This is your brother, yes?  It is an accurate likeness?"



Lavinia nods. "It is. Vanthus commissioned that work for himself shortly after returning from his labors on the plantations."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 11, 2006)

Col scrutinizes the picture, takes out some paper, and makes some sketches about Vanthus. "Do he be leav'n anything behind when he go? Possessions of a personal sort?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col scrutinizes the picture, takes out some paper, and makes some sketches about Vanthus. "Do he be leav'n anything behind when he go? Possessions of a personal sort?"



"No, he took everything with him."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

"Yes, let's start in the Azure District. Vanthus is probably relatively well-know, being a noble. I don't think we'll have too difficult of a time finding him."


*OOC: Definitely start with the taverns and such. Applicable skills:

Gather Information +4, Diplomacy +5, Bluff +5, Sense Motive +1, Spot +2 (+3 w/Keoni's aura), Listen +2 (+3 w/Keoni's aura)*


----------



## Legildur (Dec 11, 2006)

"Do we split up?" the short-haired elf asks of the group.  "If there is more than one of us with some skill in finding people, then we could cover more ground more quickly in two groups, and maybe not draw so much attention.  And any information found may be validated independently by the others."

"Not saying that I would be much help, but I'll glad act as a foil for someone," Bael offers, holding his hands up in a mock defensive posture.[sblock=ooc]Knowledge (history) +4 is Bael's only really trained skill that may help, everything else is untrained and more likely a hindrance, unless things get untidy. Bluff/Diplomacy/Gather Information +2, Sense Motive -1, Spot/Listen +3.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

"I say that we should stay together. We may not cover as much ground as quickly, but we will have the safety of numbers. If Vanthus has truly fallen in with bad people, people like Sollar Vark and such, we may find trouble as well as finding our quarry." The rogue shrugs as he speaks, prepared to proceed either way.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 11, 2006)

"I hadn't considered that," Bael comments, thinking back about the stories Anar told him of the battle aboard the Blue Nixie, and not wanting to be confronted with something like that.  His tone of reply makes it clear that he thinks Anar's idea a good one.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 11, 2006)

"Chongo knows bad men live in Shadowshore. If Vanthus is with bad men, Chongo think Shadowshore is where he be."

Chongo isn't much for the chit and the chat, and he knows it. He holsters his spear and stands with the rest. 

"Chongo follow others. We find Vanthus and bring him back to bosslady."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 11, 2006)

Keoni shrugs, there is little reason to delay more until they have information to work with.

"Let us go then, make a start before the sun reaches its peak, and the day begins its decline."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 11, 2006)

With the morning drawing late, the party wastes no further time in hitting the streets of Sasserine, eager for any sign of Vanthus Vanderboren.

Acting on Lavinia's tip, the group decides that Azure District is the best place to begin the inquiry. The group hits the taverns first...The Empty Grave, The Bloodthirsty Pelican, The Sasserine Sleigh Ride, and even the Drunken Dolphin. Anar and Kalen do most of the talking, discreetly asking barkeeps and waitresses if they've seen hide or hair of Vanthus. Everyone else hangs in the background, ready to respond in case of trouble.

(Gather Information Checks)

At the Empty Grave and the Bloodthirsty Pelican, the party's inquiries bear some small fruit, as employees at both taverns recall seeing Vanthus there in the company of a young woman, though in both cases that was several weeks prior. The bartender at the Pelican even knows the woman's identity...Brissa Santos, a notorious pickpocket turned semi-legitimate artist who's had her fair share of brushes with the law.

No inquiries at the Azure District taverns turn up anyone who has seen Vanthus or Brissa more recently than three weeks ago.

What now?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

"Perhaps Chongo is right, and we should give Shadowshore a try? He is either residing in another district, or perhaps he has left Sasserine altogether."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 11, 2006)

"Maybe," Col shrugs. "Could talk to th'Watch, find this here Santos bint as she the last one t'be see'n our Master V."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

Anar considers Col's words. "An excellent suggestion, Master Col. Although if she has gone legit, the watch may not have anything on her for some time."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 11, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar considers Col's words. "An excellent suggestion, Master Col. Although if she has gone legit, the watch may not have anything on her for some time."



Col, peering at an odd scuffmark on the wall (_Surely it can no be the Mark of Folding? Not 'ere?_) absently responds, "If I be th'Watch, I no be trust'n no one, even if they say they be legit. It be like that story Kalen do be tell'n about Mistress Scorpion rid'n the frog---its just their nature."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 11, 2006)

Chongo has left this particular job on the hands of the talkers of the group. He contents himself through the day with sampling each tavern's best brew and lurking quietly, waiting for trouble.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 12, 2006)

Let's drive things forward a bit, then.

As the day is getting late, and there seem to be no further leads to be found in Azure District's business establishments, the party decides to take its inquiry to the Azure Watch. In speaking to the sergeant at the Azure Garrison, the group learns that Brissa Santos has indeed been picked up on more than one occasion for acts of petty larceny, mostly pickpocketing or other thefts...but nothing so serious as to cause her to serve time in the jail. Still, the last of these events was months ago, and no one at the Garrison has seen Brissa (or Vanthus for that matter) since then.

With the lead in Azure District coming to a dead end, and the hour now growing late, the frustrated group decides to call it a night, with the agreement to meet the next morning in Shadowshore District, at Chongo's suggestion.

The party hits the local establishments...The Skinned Man, The Narrow House, Fishlip's Games, and The Plucked Parrot. As it turns out, several people they question have seen Vanthus in the area, often in the company of a known smuggler named Penkus. Questions about Penkus reveal that he's a semi-notorious figure in Shadowshore, known for his drunken binges and violent temper. Over the last year, Penkus has been less visible in the district, leading some to believe he's moved on to another venue. However, one old man at the Plucked Parrot recalls having seen Vanthus and Penkus a few weeks back at a boat shop called 'It Still Floats!' where they got in a huge argument with the pessimistic dwarven proprietor, Panchi.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 12, 2006)

Keoni has been content to drift along aimlessly with his companions throughout the past few days.  He's remained mostly in the back, lurking in shadowy dives with Chongo.  Honestly, there were not quite his kind of place, but if he had to be there, he was glad it was with the mighty speaman by his side.

He scratches idly at one ear while he considers the latest development.

"The enemy of mine enemy is my friend?  Perhaps this Panchi will gladly provide any information that could be of detriment to Vanthus, if he is wroth enough with the man.  All we need do is present ourselves in a way that leads him to believe that we could aid his side of the conflict."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

*Anar*

"Yes, it seems that our path has led us to visit this Panchi next. Let us go there, and see what we might see, eh?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 12, 2006)

Col nods in assent.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 12, 2006)

Chongo grunts, scratches himself, and agrees. 

"Dwarf is better lead than anything else. If they be fighting, then dwarf may talk."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2006)

With the mention of the realtionship with the smuggler, Bael gets a little excited.  "See, I told you Vanthus had something to do with the Blue Nixie and the smuggling!" He is otherwise in agreement that Panchi is the next logical port of call in their investigation.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

Anar nods at Bael. "It seems as though you were right. Let's keep this information to ourselves for now, though. No need to trouble Lady Lavinia about the sort of company Vanthus seems to keep these days." The rogue cocks his head and smiles. "At least not yet."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2006)

"*Well obviously I would turn to Panchi. After all, he was the last one to see Vanthus and I do want to collect on that considerable gambling debt the young gentleman owes me. I'm just glad I brought Chongo and you others along for when we do catch up to him, in case he forgets while among his pals. People really should not make serious wagers when they are roaring drunk. DragonMarks is a serious card game not to be entered into lightly*." Kalen gets himself into the spirit things as he comes up with a plan of approach for the dwarven proprietor.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 13, 2006)

'It Still Floats!' is right down Harbor Way from the Plucked Parrot, so the party purposefully makes its way to the boat shop, eager to pursue this newest lead.

Outside the shop are a number of small boats...rowboats, outriggers, and the like...which look to be of rather questionable quality. Truly, this boat shop is well named.

Within, a muscular dwarf, his hands blackened with pitch, scowls as he uses a plane to shave down a long plank of wood. This must be Panchi. He blinks, slightly perturbed, as the party of six enters the shop. "Well, do the lot of you be needin' a boat?"

When asked instead about Vanthus and his cohort Penkus, the already surly dwarf glowers even more. He raises his voice, "Who are you, and why you be asking?!"

Diplomacy needed here.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 13, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> When asked instead about Vanthus and his cohort Penkus, the already surly dwarf glowers even more. He raises his voice, "Who are you, and why you be asking?!"



Seeing that the dwarf has been located, Bael, as an elf, knows better than to try and act as the diplomat, particularly with someone in a trade he knows little about.  Making himself scarce, he stays at the door and keeps watch.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

Anar steps forward. "Good Master Dwarf, we have certain business dealings that we must needs discuss with Master Vandorboren. We were given to understand that you might have knowledge of his whereabouts, and perhaps set us in the right direction?"

*OOC: Diplomacy +5*


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 13, 2006)

Chongo will content himself with standing in the back and being prepared for trouble. These sort of negotiations go wrong All The Time.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 13, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar steps forward. "Good Master Dwarf, we have certain business dealings that we must needs discuss with Master Vandorboren. We were given to understand that you might have knowledge of his whereabouts, and perhaps set us in the right direction?"



(Diplomacy Check)
"Feh...'business dealings'. I know all about the kind of 'business dealings' that sort deals in. I'll tell you what I know, just so's you'll be gettin' out and leavin' me in peace. Your man Vanderboren and his greasy friend was here, and after they managed to insult me 'bout six different ways, we struck a deal on a boat. The pair of 'em seemed all excited, doubtless over some criminal undertakin'. I saw 'em loadin' a bunch of lamp oil, lanterns, and rope in it before they rowed away. I don't know where they went...don't wanna know, either...but they headed west. That good enough to get you out of here?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

Anar smiles widely and bows to the dwarf. "Of course, sir...we don't want to bring you any trouble. I thank you for your aid. It is most appreciated." Anar turns to leave, and then turns back to the dwarf. "One more thing, if you don't mind. You stated that they rowed away? I take it then that this was a small boat that they purchased...one with a, ah, limited range?"


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 13, 2006)

Keoni stands at the back with Chongo, listening in on the conversation with the dwarven merchant.  When the mention of their quarry, he gets a thoughtful expression on his face.  While Anar finishes up with his pleasantries, the young islander sticks his head outside to try and see what lies to the west, if anything.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 13, 2006)

The old man hears mention of things west and tries to put two and two together. He used to be a competent navigator, and perhaps some of that would still be rolling back in that cranium of his.

OOC: Kn: Geo+Kn: Local check to figure what the likely targets in range. Course, I could look at the Sasserine map to, if it is that short of a range.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2006)

Kalen scowls, "*If we're going to get the money that deadbeat owes me we need to find him. What kind of boat was it? As soon as we get a good enough description of it let's go. Skipping out on debts, even after being caught cheating at cards, and an all aound insulting boor. I'll never play DragonMarks with him again. If he doesn't do right by what he owes once we catch up with him we'll give him an extra drubbing for your insulted honor goodman, I just need enough of a lead to find him and the boat you sold him might be that lead*."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 14, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar smiles widely and bows to the dwarf. "Of course, sir...we don't want to bring you any trouble. I thank you for your aid. It is most appreciated." Anar turns to leave, and then turns back to the dwarf. "One more thing, if you don't mind. You stated that they rowed away? I take it then that this was a small boat that they purchased...one with a, ah, limited range?"



Panchi bristles at Anar's final comment. "Limited range? What's that s'posed to mean? You sayin' my boats are full of holes?!"



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen scowls, "*If we're going to get the money that deadbeat owes me we need to find him. What kind of boat was it? As soon as we get a good enough description of it let's go. Skipping out on debts, even after being caught cheating at cards, and an all aound insulting boor. I'll never play DragonMarks with him again. If he doesn't do right by what he owes once we catch up with him we'll give him an extra drubbing for your insulted honor goodman, I just need enough of a lead to find him and the boat you sold him might be that lead*."



"Twas just a dinghy, not much more than a rowboat, and that's all! You can give Vanthus and his friend a thump on the head from Panchi if you find him, but right now, if you've no coin to spend, I've no more time for you!"

(Knowledge Checks)
Keoni and Col both know Sasserine well enough to realize that there's not much to the west of the city except wild jungle coastline. Certainly, there's nothing on the maps within range of a small boat such as the one Vanthus and Penkus purchased. As for the more immediate environs, there is Parrot Island right there in the bay between Shadowshore and Merchant's District. Yet, even Col, with all the obscure information in his head, can't think of any reason the pair would be interested in that place.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 14, 2006)

Col looks ever Keoni's shoulder out at the Sasserine bay, gondolas, merchants and what-not plying their trade without concern of the darkness beneath its depths. THEY would get them all one day, he was sure, unless Col had something to say about it.

But as for their more pressing concern, he was puzzled. "Nut'n out thar save for Parrot Island, and there be no reason for it. Nut'n on thar but trees and dirt."  Moving over to Kalen and Anar, he whispers hoarsely, "Maybe we do be need'n to ask about this isle from the less savory folks."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 14, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> But as for their more pressing concern, he was puzzled. "Nut'n out thar save for Parrot Island, and there be no reason for it. Nut'n on thar but trees and dirt."  Moving over to Kalen and Anar, he whispers hoarsely, "Maybe we do be need'n to ask about this isle from the less savory folks."



"Maybe we just need to go out there and find out first hand?" suggests Bael.  "We could hire a boat from Panchi."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 14, 2006)

Parrot Island? Trees and birds and cliffs, that's all Chongo had ever seen of it.

"Chongo think there is more here than we know. Dinghy could go west, then anywhere."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

*Anar*

"That is true, Chongo, but how far could one really go in a dinghy? I mean, if one planned a trip of more than a few leagues, wouldn't you simple upgrade to a small sail or such?


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 14, 2006)

Keoni shrugs.

"If they are on island, there will be signs.  I could track them."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

Anar nods at his companion's words. "Then perhaps we should go to the island, and see what you can find, my friend. We are otherwise short of options, it would seem."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 14, 2006)

With some party members in favor of an excursion to Parrot Island, and still others not convinced, the group decides to get out of the way of the cranky Panchi, and discuss the matter further. With nowhere better to go, the party proceeds back to the Plucked Parrot to enjoy a little refreshment whilst they talk.

Once seated, and having ordered drinks, the party continues talking over the options in hushed voices. A few minutes later, the door of the Plucked Parrot opens, and in walks a half-elf with black hair, a ragged suit of leather armor, and dirty hands. He squints in the dim light as he scans the room, clearly looking for someone. Then, spotting the party, he nervously approaches. In a low voice he asks, "Say, uh...you the blokes been askin' round for Vanthus Vanderboren?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

Anar considers the half-elf carefully, looking him over with an appraising eye. "That depends on who is asking, friend...are you an associate of his?"


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 14, 2006)

Keoni gives the newcomer a once over, considering the threat the man might pose.  He seems like an unsavory sort.  Still, Anar and Kalen are best at dealing with people, better to let them do the talking and decide what action is appropriate.

He closes his eyes and lapses into a small meditative state for a moment.  Sharpening his senses to the hint of danger.  When his eyes open again, his sight is clearer as he has filled himself with the keen senses of the Storm Serpents.  He shares his blessing with his friends, ready for any danger that might spring.

[sblock=ooc]Senses aura[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 14, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar considers the half-elf carefully, looking him over with an appraising eye. "That depends on who is asking, friend...are you an associate of his?"



"Associate...yeah, I s'pose you'd call us associates. Name's Shefton, an' I can tell you where Vanthus is...if you'd care to make it worth my while. I'd say that kind of information oughta be worth five gold pieces, eh?" The half-elf holds out a grubby hand to emphasize his last question.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

Anar cocks his head, a slightly incredulous look on his face. "Come now, Shefton...how am I supposed to know the information you've got is worth five gold? Why don't you tell us what you know, and if what you say is valuable to us, then we'll go ahead and pay you. Sound fair?"

*OOC: Diplomacy +5, attempting to get Shefton to tell us what he knows before we pay him. Anar isn't trying to shaft the guy, but also wants to make sure the group doesn't get shafted. Also, Sense Motive +1.*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 14, 2006)

There was one thing about the old man that anyone who knew him learned quickly---he didn't trust people. This was the new Col, the old Col never had these concerns. But the new one dealt with things better left unspoken, and that tends to introduce you to company that is not always on the up and up. So it paid to be careful. Thus, the old man peered at the newcomer intently, making sure some twitch or change of tone didn't betray him.

OOC: Sense Motive (w/ any bonuses from Keoni if applicable). Col will be doin' this all conversation. Strangers showing up w' what you want are usually called trouble.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 14, 2006)

Bael sits quietly, nursing his wine. He wonders if the half-elf is an associate of Vanthus, and that he may be leading them to a trap with the information.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2006)

Kalen smiles at the newcomer. "*Come and sit Shefton, I'll buy you a drink and you can tell us how you know Vanthus, then we can talk about how much where he is now would be worth.*"


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 15, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar cocks his head, a slightly incredulous look on his face. "Come now, Shefton...how am I supposed to know the information you've got is worth five gold? Why don't you tell us what you know, and if what you say is valuable to us, then we'll go ahead and pay you. Sound fair?"



(Diplomacy Check)
"Afraid I'm gonna need to see a little coin before I tell you anything, guv'nor. A pair of gold coins, at least. How'm I supposed to know you're as good as your word? Besides, I hear you've been asking all over the district for ol' Master Vanderboren. It ain't like you've got a lot of leads is it?"



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen smiles at the newcomer. "*Come and sit Shefton, I'll buy you a drink and you can tell us how you know Vanthus, then we can talk about how much where he is now would be worth.*"



Shefton considers Kalen's offer, then pulls up a chair. "Well, if you're buying, I'll partake of a shot, thank you kindly. All I can tell you for free is that Vanthus and I are business partners, of a sort. I'll need to see some of that coin to tell you anything more."

(Sense Motive Checks)
It's pretty obvious to Col and Anar that Shefton is trying to work the group over for money, but they've no reason to believe that anything he's said is untrue.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2006)

Bael smiles to himself as the exchange continues.  If it were more than a few gold coins, he'd inject himself at this point to try and protect the group from paying for something they already know. Besides, his companions seem sharp enough to him to manage things.  He continues to watch for trouble - someone may not like this half-elf talking to them.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2006)

Anar removes a pair of gold coins from a pocket, dancing them across his fingers, and then sliding them into the center of the table. The rogue smiles at Shefton. "That should prove our good faith in you, my friend. Now, what can you tell us of Vanthus and his plans?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 16, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar removes a pair of gold coins from a pocket, dancing them across his fingers, and then sliding them into the center of the table. The rogue smiles at Shefton. "That should prove our good faith in you, my friend. Now, what can you tell us of Vanthus and his plans?"



(Anar, -2 gp)
Shefton quickly grabs and pockets the pair of coins offered by Anar. "All right, then, but you/ll be owin' me another three, mate, after you hear what I've got for you. Vanthus has been livin' for the past few days in some old, abandoned smuggler's tunnels under Parrot Island. In fact, for some extra compensation, I could lead you right to the entrance. What say you to that, mates?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

*Anar*

"And do you perhaps know, Shefton, what he is doing in these smuggler's tunnels? And how did you come upon this infromation?"



*2gp subtracted from Anar*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 16, 2006)

Col does his 'drop the fork routine' to get an excuse to whisper over to Kalen. "Thar some'n you can do to make sure he be tell'n us everything?" The implication to use magical means is obvious.

OOC: Course, I make this suggestion during the weekened when Kalen's spirit is gone.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 17, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "And do you perhaps know, Shefton, what he is doing in these smuggler's tunnels? And how did you come upon this infromation?"



Shefton downs the shot of hard whiskey that Kalen bought for him, then answers Anar. "Well, ol' Vanthus, he approached me a few weeks ago, lookin' for my help, see. It seems he's been workin' at settin' up a smuggling operation in those tunnels under Parrot Island. I, of course, bein' a lawful citizen of this fair city, had to turn the chap down. So, you want me to show you the tunnels or not?"

I don't mind waiting to see if Voadam wants to do any 'beguiling' here, but I'm hoping for a course of direction to be set so I can advance the scene, say, Monday night at the latest.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

Anar nods at Shefton. "Perhaps you would be so kind as to wait at the bar for the nonce, so my companions and I might have a moment to discuss in private?"

Once the man walks away, the rogue quickly asks his friends. "Do we have him lead us to these tunnels? I don't trust him, and would hate to have him sell us out once we are in a bad spot."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 17, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar nods at Shefton. "Perhaps you would be so kind as to wait at the bar for the nonce, so my companions and I might have a moment to discuss in private?"



"Sure thing, mate, but don't take too long...I might change my mind." Shefton wanders away, leaving the party to talk things over.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 17, 2006)

Bael watches Sefton's movements as the others discuss Anar's proposed deal.  The elf holds his counsel for the moment.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 17, 2006)

Col casts a bleary eye at the snitch and waits before he goes to the other side. "If we be goin' to dis island, I'll do need to be prepare'n me spells. But I still no trust th'man. I say we have Kalen here pry open his brain to make sure what is what."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 17, 2006)

Col said:
			
		

> ".... I say we have Kalen here pry open his brain to make sure what is what."



"I'd have been thinking Chongo would be better suited for that task," Bael mutters dryly. "Guess that will come later if he betrays us," he adds with a cold smile.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 18, 2006)

"Chongo think this is either trap or truth. If truth, then we find Bosslady's brother. If trap, we kill all but one and find Bosslady's brother. Either way, Chongo think we find Vanthus."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2006)

Anar laughs at Chongo's words. "Our friend here exhibits wisdom beyond his years. And he has the right of it...either way, we find Vanthus."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 18, 2006)

Keoni nods at the words of the others.  His friends make much sense, the half-elf is a shifty one, but he obviously knows something.

"A trap is only such when the target is unaware.  If we go in looking for trouble, it may find us, and then we can set Chongo upon the trouble to squeeze information out of it.  I can put in a coin to move things along here."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 18, 2006)

Kalen whispers back to Col "*If we grab him, tie him up in secluded quarters and I have room and time to work unhindered I could charm him into telling us what he knows, but the hypnotic displays I used upon Vark's man would be obvious and chancy if used in a bar*."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 18, 2006)

"*I say we use our new guide and just remain aware then. Did he say he has a boat to take us there?*"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2006)

Col mutters to himself, "I still say we should be enchant'n his brain, but if ye want to regret it, it be yer doom."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 19, 2006)

With Kalen having decided against trying to ensorcel the mind of Shefton, the group reaches a consensus...to allow the half-elf to guide them to the smuggler's tunnels under Parrot Island. Waving Shefton back over to the table, Col asks if the expedition could depart on the morrow. Shefton agrees, "Sure thing, mate, that'll give me time to rustle up a boat. 'Course, there's the small detail of payment for services rendered, righty?" (Each character subtract 1 gold and 3 silvers from funds, please).

The group agrees to meet around sunrise the following day at the docks of Shadowshore, and Shefton saunters away, pleased with the jingle of new coins in his pockets. The party spends the evening relaxing and readying themselves for the mysteries of the island. (stonegod, go ahead and update Col's spells)

At sunrise, everyone assembles at the appointed place and time. Shefton seems particularly lighthearted, though no cleaner. He hums a little ditty as he prepares the boat for launch. Once all is ready, the group begins to row west.

Parrot Island is little more than a rocky outcropping surrounded by 30-foot-high cliffs, save for the eastern end, where a narrow beach affords a relatively easy approach. The isle is thickly vegetated, the trees above serving as the roost for hundreds of noisy, brightly colored parrots. Shefton points out an overgrown trail leading up from the beach to a small clearing at the center of the isle. Just as the half-elf claimed, the trail would have been somewhat difficult to find without prior knowledge of its existence.

Shefton kicks some dirt and brush at the south end of the clearing, and reveals a stone trap door. It too was extremely well hidden. The party realizes that, while they might eventually have found the trail and trap door, Shefton certainly saved them a lot of time at the least. Shefton grabs a ring set in the trap door, and hauls it open, revealing a five-foot-wide shaft leading down into the darkness below. A rope hangs from a hook in the wall, providing a method of descent.

"Well there, mates, you see...coin well spent, if I do say so myself. You'll find what you're looking for in the tunnels below."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 19, 2006)

Bael bites his lip as the stone trap door opens.  No doubt Shefton has led them truly, but what happens once they enter the shaft?  Is it a trap?  Can they get out if the door is closed? Can they leave the island if Shefton leaves?  With these concerns in mind, the elven mage gestures for the one with the sharpest wit about them - Mad Col - to join him, where he whispers his concerns to the archivist.  ".... what if we take him with us?" whispers Bael.  "And hide his boat - if possible."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2006)

Col is not happy the following morning. He was sure this was all folly. Should have pried open that shifty half elf with a hot iron or something. It didn't smell right, this business, but no one listens to the old man.

When they all gather, he gives a bleary eye at Shefton, but does not say much during the ride. He grunts when Shefton 'finds' the trail, harumphs when Shefton 'uncovers' the stone door, and grumbles at Shefton's invitation to descend. Absorbed in his rant, he doesn't see Bael's crooked finger, and instead stomps up to Shefton.

The old man glares at the half-elf again, gets up right to his face and says, "I do be know'n who you be, Master Shefton, and I'll be seeing you in the Abyss if this be some hookum." He eyes the man once more to make his point.



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> ".... what if we take him with us?" whispers Bael.  "And hide his boat - if possible."



A cough from Bael gets the old man's attention, and he walks over sourly. Col nods once at  the mage's words, then turns to the rest.  "I not be goin' down first." An evil grin splits his face. "Why donna our guide be our guest." To Bael, he whispers, "Best be gett'n Kalen to beguile the fool if we are going to be mov'n anythin'."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 19, 2006)

Col said:
			
		

> To Bael, he whispers, "Best be gett'n Kalen to beguile the fool if we are going to be mov'n anythin'."



The elven mage nods his head in agreement as he scratches his chin in thought.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man glares at the half-elf again, gets up right to his face and says, "I do be know'n who you be, Master Shefton, and I'll be seeing you in the Abyss if this be some hookum." He eyes the man once more to make his point.



"Hookum?! What are you talkin' bout, mate? I've done naught but given you what you wanted, and it was a pleasure doin' business with you, indeed. I've no idea what you're all steamed up about."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2006)

*Anar Tovanni*

"Come now, friends. There is no need to bicker." The rogue eyes Shefton and Col sternly.

At the trapdoor, Anar looks down into the shaft, wondering what waits below. "So, Shefton, have you been down there? What can we expect on Vanthus and his associates?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 19, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Come now, friends. There is no need to bicker." The rogue eyes Shefton and Col sternly.
> 
> At the trapdoor, Anar looks down into the shaft, wondering what waits below. "So, Shefton, have you been down there? What can we expect on Vanthus and his associates?"



Shefton shrugs. "I don't know, sorry. Never been inside, myself. This is as far as I've ever been."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2006)

Anar nods at Shefton. "Do you happen to know how many men Vanthus has in his employ?


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 19, 2006)

Something sits not well with Keoni.  He looks around for footprints to see if he can establish what has transpired here.  He stands in silence for a moment, trying to place the problem until it hits him.  His eyes catch on a piece of brush that Shefton had removed from the trapdoor.

"Wait.  How can the trap door have been concealed if Vanthus is within?  Is there another exit?  Allies lurking about on this island?  We cannot go down there without knowing who is up here."


[sblock]Assuming no sudden violent reactions to his statement, Keoni will start looking around for more clues or tracks.
Search +5
Survival +4[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 19, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar nods at Shefton. "Do you happen to know how many men Vanthus has in his employ?



"Sorry, mate, I'm not sure, but a man of Lord Vanderboren's resources...I'm sure he's got more than a few, ya know? There's plenty of unsavory sorts out there lookin' for a gig like that." Shefton's tone suggests that he holds himself to a higher standard, at least in his own mind.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 19, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Something sits not well with Keoni.  He looks around for footprints to see if he can establish what has transpired here.  He stands in silence for a moment, trying to place the problem until it hits him.  His eyes catch on a piece of brush that Shefton had removed from the trapdoor.
> 
> "Wait.  How can the trap door have been concealed if Vanthus is within?  Is there another exit?  Allies lurking about on this island?  We cannot go down there without knowing who is up here."
> 
> ...



Shefton seems unruffled. "Well, I'd be very surprised if this is the only entrance to the tunnels...it's just the only one I know of."

(Keoni Search, Survival checks) Keoni looks around for footprints or other clues, but finds no sign that anyone has used this trap door recently. There are no tracks or other signs that anyone else has visited the clearing or the surrounding jungle.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 19, 2006)

Keoni shakes his head slowly.

"Then he could have easily have left, if he was ever inside.  I see no signs of passage hear any time recently.  How do you KNOW he is there now?  We should search the area before we go below."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2006)

Anar considers Keoni's words. "So are you saying you want to search this entire island before going below? It seems like it would be much more expedious just to see what's down here


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 19, 2006)

Chongo will aid Keoni in a search of the area. This was an ambush of some sort, he was sure of it - although he was not certain that Shelton had any hand in it.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 19, 2006)

"Anar is right," says Bael, joining the others.  "Unless that dinghy is hidden in the nearby vegetation, which I doubt that two men could easily carry a dinghy much farther than that, then Vanthus and Penkus aren't here right now, as this is the only beach to alight on.  There could be a cave they entered, but then how would Master Shefton here know about the trap door?"

"My concern is, once we descend this shaft, how does Shefton return to land and not leave us stranded on this island?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

Col looks around shiftily. "I donna trust this Shefton, but Vanthus and Penkus could 'ave been dropped off by others who do be hide'n them down thar. But that bloke do better be comin' w'us and be goin' first, or we do be trapped 'ere."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 20, 2006)

Bael scratches his chin in thought.  "He should come with us, but maybe not go first.  Somewhere in the middle?" he suggests.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 20, 2006)

Shefton looks uncomfortable at the suggestion that he should accompany the party down the shaft. "Hey there, mates, hold on a second now. I want no part of Vanthus finding out it was me who sold him out to you. Even if he's not down there right this minute, I'm sure there's somebody around who'll know where he is. I'll just wait up here, thanks. If you think you won't be long, I'll even wait around to give you a lift back to Shadowshore."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

The Old Man narrows his eyes. "If you no be goin' down, you will no be wait'n fer us either. We take you back first, then return yer boat when we be done. No way we goin' to be stranded on this here island."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 20, 2006)

"Like the old man says," Bael says.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 20, 2006)

Shefton considers. "Err, no mates, I can't just let you take my boat, that was never part of the bargain we struck. I'll sell it to you, though, if you don't trust me so. Ferry me back to Shadowshore, and keep the boat for 20 gold. More than fair, hmm?"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 20, 2006)

Bael bites his lip in annoyance. (OOC: Sense Motive +2)


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 20, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Bael bites his lip in annoyance. (OOC: Sense Motive +2)



(Sense Motive Check)
Bael does not detect anything false within Shefton. (Can't blame the guy for not wanting to just hand over his boat to a group of strangers who have been very suspicious of him, can you?)


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 20, 2006)

Shefton adds, "If you don't want to buy the boat, I'll wait up here for you as long as you want for only 10 gold."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 20, 2006)

Bael shrugs his shoulders. "I couldn't be bothered," the elven warmage says dismissively. "If you'll wait, that's good enough for me. It's a long swim otherwise."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2006)

Anar finds himself nodding at Bael's words. "I agree with Bael. Shefton has proven himself to be as good as his word. A little trust on our part would not be amiss." Then he smiles widely as he continues. "Plus, if he betrays us, we'll give him to Chongo to play with."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

The old man grumbles but says nothing about Shefton. He bites off a few syllables and light once again springs from his longspear, which he points down into the pit. "I said I'm not goin' first. Thar's yer light. Be my guest."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 20, 2006)

Keoni galnces with irritation to those proposing to go down without surveying above first.  His sighs heavily and takes a look at the trap door for a moment, checking how it works.

[sblock=ooc]Does it lock?  Have hinges?  How heavy is it?  Stone, wood, other?[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 20, 2006)

Chongo's tattooed face breaks out in a wide, white-toothed grin. "Shelton not betray us. Shelton only hear for money." He forcefully claps their guide on the shoulder, reminding Shelton that not eveyone in this group solves things by talking. 

The squat Olman then moves over to the trapdoor and, if it's not already open, attempts to open it. Once open, he looks for a way down - steps, stairs, ladder - before pausing and looking at the rest.

"Chongo go first."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni galnces with irritation to those proposing to go down without surveying above first.  His sighs heavily and takes a look at the trap door for a moment, checking how it works.



The old man looks at the former dock worker. "What got yer goat? Wanna have a looksie around first? We can wait, assum'n you no be want'n to search this whole place. Might be a while, and a might difficult w'all this bush. Take Chongo or Anar w'ya."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 21, 2006)

(hafrogman, I assumed Keoni had already searched the clearing and immediate area with the previous Search and Survival skill checks...hopefully, that's good enough to satisfy his suspicions. As has been pointed out, it would be a lengthy and daunting task to search the whole of the island, as it is primarily dense jungle and rocky cliffs. No other path has presented itself, other than the hidden one which led from the beach to the clearing.)

Shefton jumps as Chongo thumps his on the shoulder, apparently slightly nervous thanks to Anar's comment. Clearly, the guide doesn't want to be anyone's plaything. "Right, mates, I'll wait up here a while for you. We can talk payment when you get back."

With Shefton having already opened the trap door, Keoni and Chongo look it over carefully. It's heavy and made of stone, with hinges and no visible lock. There is a stout rope hanging from a hook in the wall that leads down into the five-foot-wide shaft. No other means of descent is apparent.

Okay, are guys going to climb down? If so, I'll assume a similar order to the one used in the vault...Chongo, Anar, Kalen, Keoni, Col, Bael.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 21, 2006)

[Sblock=ooc]







			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> (hafrogman, I assumed Keoni had already searched the clearing and immediate area with the previous Search and Survival skill checks...hopefully, that's good enough to satisfy his suspicions. As has been pointed out, it would be a lengthy and daunting task to search the whole of the island, as it is primarily dense jungle and rocky cliffs. No other path has presented itself, other than the hidden one which led from the beach to the clearing.)



Yeah, it's really not enough to satisfy his suspicions.  A single other footprint, any proof that anyone had been here ever would be useful.  But everyone else seems hellbent on going down there.
[/sblock]

Keoni can only shrug at Col, and shake his head.  This doorway into the ground bothers him.  The logic escapes him, and he can find nothing that would lead him to believe that their quarry lay beyond.  However, cautious he may be, a coward he is not.

"You speak wisdom, it would take much time to search the island.  But no man can conceal a door while he is beyond it.  And that fact worries me.  But if we are to go down there, we must be alert.  Perhaps I should go first, with a rope.  If I find trouble, Chongo can pull me up.  I'm not sure I could do the same for him."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 21, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "You speak wisdom, it would take much time to search the island.  But no man can conceal a door while he is beyond it.  And that fact worries me.  But if we are to go down there, we must be alert.  Perhaps I should go first, with a rope.  If I find trouble, Chongo can pull me up.  I'm not sure I could do the same for him."




"Chongo think that good idea. Chongo go last, everyone else go down first?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2006)

Anar doesn't look bothered in the least about the prospect of descending the shaft. "I can go first. There is already a rope tied here, so I would assume others have made the descent before." The charming rogue turns to Col. "Master Col, perhaps you would be so good as to provide some light?


----------



## Legildur (Dec 21, 2006)

Bael, with some misgivings, silently descends the shaft when his time comes.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> The charming rogue turns to Col. "Master Col, perhaps you would be so good as to provide some light?



The old man taps his longspear, which he has already pointed down the shaft---it is once again giving off light. "Already done, whipersnapper. I'll toss it down when you be in one piece. If, I should mean."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 22, 2006)

With the matter settled, Anar grabs ahold of the rope and gives it a tug. Finding it firmly attached to the wall, the rogue lowers himself into the shaft. He safely makes the climb down to the bottom of the shaft, thirty feet below. Landing safely on his feet, he calls up to Col, who tosses down his spear. In the light emanating from the spear's tip, Anar finds himself in an empty ten-foot-square room; the entrance shaft leads up through the ceiling in the northeast corner. A brick-lined tunnel with a curved roof leads to the west.  

With no sign of a threat, Anar sounds the all clear, and minutes later, Keoni, Kalen, Col, Bael, and Chongo have all made the climb down and join Anar in the small room. 

The party has begun to get its bearings, and consider the exploration of the smuggler's tunnels, when suddenly a THUMP sounds behind them. Turning, the group sees the body of Shefton at the base of the entrance shaft, his shirt bloody from where he has been stabbed in the back. Even worse, his neck seems to be twisted horribly from the fall...it's clear that he is dead. Seconds later, the upper end of the rope trails down, cut from its anchoring position above.

"Well, so I finally get to meet the gutter trash my pathetic sister has hired to find me!" The brash baritone that drifts down from the top of the shaft can only be that of Vanthus Vanderboren. "I wonder which of you has taken to bed with her, to curry her favor so. Probably the black savage...Lavinia's tastes always did run a bit to the exotic, ha ha!"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 22, 2006)

Keoni clenches his spear tightly in his hands as the thump echoes in the small chamber.  He whirls around, catching sight of the fallen body, and his eyes trail upwards just in time to watch the rope on it's journey down.  As the voice of their quarry echoes out from above, exactly where one would have to be in order to conceal a trap door, he can't help but look around at his companions as his warnings come to pass.

Not offering the dignity of a response to Vanthus's mockery, he gathers up his equipment and looks towards the only other exit from the room.  Shefton was obviously not the brightest in the world, but he may still have been right regarding the possibility of other exits.  If they could make their way out quickly enough, they might be able to catch the trail again, before Vanthus gets even further ahead.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2006)

Anar looks up the shaft at Vanthus, and shakes his head disapprovingly at the man. "So this is what you've becomethen? A cold-blooded killer? You'd think a man of such prestigious lineage as your own would find a more...civilized way to face his problems."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 22, 2006)

Chongo doesn't pause once the body hits the floor. He immediately starts to climb as the others speak, attempting to get to the top before Vanthus can rain death upon them.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 22, 2006)

Seeing all the rukus break out, and Keoni try to make a run for it, the old man put his hands on the young man shoulders. "You be need'n light, and it may be dangerous. Remember, that bug on the ship would'a killed us all if we separated." 

Looking up the shaft, the old man peers at their quarry as Chongo tries to climb the bare rock. Time for a distraction. Yelling up to Vanthus, the old man chimes in, "Told Shefton that this would end badly. As fer you, Vanderboen, I would'na get to cocky yet. We just be the front party---'ave you fergotten 'bout the Ravens? They got quite a nasty surprise fer ya if we not be w' ya, that be right Anar?"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 22, 2006)

Bael groans as he realises what is happening.  He hopes the Chongo can affect his climb, but privately he gives him little hope. "And there goes our boat," he mutters to no one in particular.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2006)

Anar nods and goes along with Col's bluff. "True enough, Col. The Ravens will not be dealing gently with him, that much is certain."


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 23, 2006)

Keoni makes a start to head down the corridor, but Col's cautionary words overcome his impulsiveness. Realizing the folly of running off into the unknown dark tunnels, he pulls up.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar looks up the shaft at Vanthus, and shakes his head disapprovingly at the man. "So this is what you've becomethen? A cold-blooded killer? You'd think a man of such prestigious lineage as your own would find a more...civilized way to face his problems."



"I need no sermonizing from the likes of you, guttersnipe! Shefton was a tool whose usefulness had come to an end. Nothing more."




			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Looking up the shaft, the old man peers at their quarry as Chongo tries to climb the bare rock. Time for a distraction. Yelling up to Vanthus, the old man chimes in, "Told Shefton that this would end badly. As fer you, Vanderboen, I would'na get to cocky yet. We just be the front party---'ave you fergotten 'bout the Ravens? They got quite a nasty surprise fer ya if we not be w' ya, that be right Anar?"



"Do you think me a fool? I know that the Jade Ravens are in Cauldron, else they'd likely join your fate. Don't insult me with your pitiful effort at trickery. You have been outmatched by your betters."

(Chongo Climb Check)
Chongo launches himself at the wall, and attempts to scale the shaft, but he finds the walls slippery with little to hold on to. His progress is determined but slow. Seeing the Olman ascending, Vanthus fires off a final comment. "Well, I seem to have struck a nerve, savage. I'll be leaving you all now to die. Oh, and do say hello to Penkus for me if you see him. Ha ha ha!" The sound of Vanthus' mocking laughter is cut off as the trap door is slammed shut above, leaving Chongo clinging about 10 feet off the ground, and the others looking on. Moments later, a scraping sound from above brings the realization that someone has dragged something large and heavy on top of the trap door. The party is left to look at one another in the glow of Col's speartip, and figure out what to do next.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2006)

"Well, that didn't go quite as well as it could have," says Anar, a slight smile on his face. Drawing his blade, he continues. "I suppose we ought to at least have a look around."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 23, 2006)

Col looks down at Shefton, shrugs, and begins going through the dead man's pockets. "Maybe he 'ad'nt spent all our money yet. Dead men donna need it." Straightening when finished, he looks around grimly, thinking hard about any scrape of a note he might have heard about a set of caves under Parrot Island.

OOC: Knowledge check.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 27, 2006)

Col stoops and rifles through the pockets of dead Shefton. The half-elf's head lolls disgustingly to one side, and his vacant eyes stare disconcertingly at the old man as Col pulls forth three gold coins.

*(Knowledge Local Check)*
Col wracks his brain, but he doesn't remember ever having heard about the tunnels under Parrot Island.

Hi guys! I hope everyone had a great Christmas! I'm ready to get you rolling for your exploration of these tunnels whenever you are! Let me know if there are any particular precautions you want to take, or any adjustments to marching order. Otherwise, I'll start you on your way tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2006)

Anar stands ready to continue on, his rapier in hand, as he looks down the passageway leading from this chamber.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 28, 2006)

Seeing no other alternative, Anar leads the way down the passage west. In the light from Col's spear tip, the brick-lined corridor turns north, then west, then north again, before ending at a soggy wooden door. The door is closed, and looks like it may be swollen shut. The air is very still, and a slight musty odor hangs in the air.

*Actions?*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2006)

Anar searches the door for any sign of danger, and then presses his ear against it, listening for any sound from beyond.


*OOC: Search +3, Listen +2*


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 28, 2006)

Chongo drops down to the ground and pulls his flail. "Chongo thinks that we find something that helps us get back to trapdoor. Maybe Chongo can break through door if Chongo have solid footing."

He places himself near the door, ready for trouble once Anar has determined if the door is safe.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Anar take 20 on Search and Listen checks*

Anar examines the sodden door carefully, but finds nothing that appears to be threatening about it. He hears no sounds from the other side of the door, either. All appears well to proceed on through.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2006)

"Hmmm," says Anar, pushing away from the door. "That was a waste of time. I believe the door is safe, Chongo, if you want to see if you can budge the thing..." Anar stands ready with his blade drawn as he waits for Chongo to open the door.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 29, 2006)

Chongo nods curtly and looks to each of the group in turn. Once he is satisfied that they are ready, he moves to the door and attempts to open it. If it is stuck, he will attempt to force it open.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 29, 2006)

Given the all-clear from Anar, Chongo reaches out and gives the swollen door a preliminary tug. When it resists his initial effort, he lowers his shoulder, and rams it forcefully into the stubborn door. This does the trick, and the door swings open crazily. The party emerges north into a larger east-west corridor, ten feet wide and seventy feet long. At either end, a pair of soggy wooden doors hangs open. Thin streams of water trickle down the brick walls here and there, and the musty odor is stronger now. From beyond the western doors, the sound of trickling water can be heard. From beyond the eastern doors, a dull shuffling noise can be heard, as though something heavy was being dragged along the stone floor.

*Actions?*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2006)

Anar nods toward the eastern door. "Enemies," he says quietly to his companions. "We should attempt to take them unaware." With that said, he moves toward the eastern door, his blade held at the ready.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 29, 2006)

Chongo raises one finger to his lips. If the party were silent, it would make subduing any enemies that much easier. He steps out and moves easterly, listening intently for trouble.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 30, 2006)

Bael silently nods in acknowledgement of Anar's and Chongo's tactical advice and positions himself to watch the opposite doorway for trouble.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 30, 2006)

Col keeps to the middle of the room. He didn't care for this place much. Reminded him about this tomb he once read about. Something about a carsed pirate treasure that would turn you undead if you took the gold. Had something about an apple in it to. Col didn't like apples. Oranges, yes, but not apples. They were a symbol of fertility---evil fertility.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 31, 2006)

Hands on weapons, Anar and Chongo lead the way to peer through the eastern set of double doors. Bael, seeing no trouble from the west, falls in with Col as the party cautiously proceeds east. At first, the gloomy illumination from Col's spear reveals little of the large room beyond the doors, save for two pillars which support the low ceiling. But then, Anar hears a low moan, which draws his attention to a humanoid form shuffling towards him. Garbed like an ancient bucaneer, the figure's skin is rotten and sloughing away, while its eyes are as vacant as the grave. Two other similar undead pirates emerge from the darkness as well. Seeing the living intruders that have entered their world, all three extend their arms and begin to stumble mindlessly forward. Their fanged maws open impossibly wider than they should, revealing row upon row of jagged teeth as they attack!

*COMBAT!*

Initiative Round 1

26: Kalen
15: Bael
14: Keoni
12: Chongo
8: Zombie Pirates (3)
5: Anar
4: Col

_Combat Actions?_

Guys, my webhosting site seems to be down, so there's no combat map for you right now. Just know that you're in a roughly 60x60' room, and the zombies are all about 10-15' away from the party. Also, since I know Voadam hasn't yet returned from his holiday break, would anyone like to volunteer to NPC Kalen for this battle?
edit: I uploaded a thumbnail combat map, it's better than nothing, I suppose.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 31, 2006)

Chongo will utter an oath in Olman as he struggles against the superstitions of his people. The shamans on the tribes would often animate corpses to serve as guardians of holy sites, and if the group was breaking a taboo, naught but evil would come of it. The pause is only momentary, however, and he moves forward and attacks the nearest zombie.

[Sblock=OOC]Move 10' east to #1 and attack with the flail I already had out.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2006)

*Anar Tovanni*

Anar curses at the sight of the dead pirates, a salty sailor's curse that would make a woman blush. He had to fight the urge to flee, and knew too that his weapon would be little use against an opponent that had no functioning organs to thrust the blade into. Still, his companions needed him.

Stepping north, Anar engages one of the three "things," his rapier held in a two handed grip. He wields it defensively, but stands ready to plunge it into his foe should an opening arise.


*OOC: Fight defensively, bringing AC to 18. Attack -1, Damage 1d6+3*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 31, 2006)

*Mad Col*

The old man is quite animated at the appearance of the zombies. "Thrice carsed zombies! If you find dark Olman gold on them, let it be! It's sure to be the doom of you!" The old man racks his brain quickly, trying to remember what the excerpts from the _Nethertorme_ he found scribbled in his copy of the _Journeys of St. Tovak_ said about zombies...there must be something there! At the same time, he pulls free his sickle in preparation.

OOC: Move action to use Dark Knowledge. Move action to draw sickle (longspear held but not wielded in other hand).

BTW: The map is a bit smallish---doesn't enlarge on a click. You can also embed and attached image directly the same way you embed normal images---just use the URL link to the attachment (I do this for the Ravenloft game).


----------



## stonegod (Dec 31, 2006)

*Kalen*

*By the Seven Courts of Titania, more monstrosities!* The elf draws his shortbow, hoping to score a lucky shot on one of the zombies.

OOC: I'll try to imitate Voadam's style. Move action to draw bow, standard to fire at at zombie 2 (should be a clear shot).


----------



## stonegod (Dec 31, 2006)

OOC: BTW: Let me know if that knowledge check (or another free one if needed) tells him anything unusual about this zombies (or, if they are normal 'Z's, to ensure Col can communicate their weaknesses such as DR if he rolls high enough).


----------



## Legildur (Dec 31, 2006)

Bael scrunches his face in disgust at the sight of the undead. Quickly enough his senses return to him, and he casts a bolt of energy at the leftmost zombie.
OOC: Magic Missile for 1d4+3 against zombie #2


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 31, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> BTW: The map is a bit smallish---doesn't enlarge on a click. You can also embed and attached image directly the same way you embed normal images---just use the URL link to the attachment (I do this for the Ravenloft game).



OOC: Believe it or not, that's the actual size of the map. Quite a few of the maps that Paizo has been printing lately have been at that smaller size. I suppose it's to save space. I don't know of any way to make it bigger without jacking up the resolution, so I guess I'll stick with it for now. Hope it's not too hard on the eyes.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 1, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: BTW: Let me know if that knowledge check (or another free one if needed) tells him anything unusual about this zombies (or, if they are normal 'Z's, to ensure Col can communicate their weaknesses such as DR if he rolls high enough).



*(Col Knowledge Religion Check: 26)*
[sblock=Col]While a bit puzzled by the unusually large mouths on these undead, Col still recognizes them as zombies. These are the mindless walking dead, and will be best destroyed with slashing weapons. (Knowledge of all Undead traits, and DR 5/Slashing)[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 1, 2007)

*Combat Round 1 (Partial)*

*Kalen:* *"By the Seven Courts of Titania, more monstrosities!"* The elf draws his shortbow, hoping to score a lucky shot on one of the zombies. Kalen takes aim and fires, but his arrow misses the mark. (Roll 6+3=9, Miss)

Bael: Bael scrunches his face in disgust at the sight of the undead. Quickly enough his senses return to him, and he casts a bolt of energy at the leftmost zombie. The missile slams into the walking dead, rocking it in its tracks, but it keeps on coming. (Magic Missile 5 Damage; Zombie #2 -5 hp, Moderately Wounded)

Keoni:

OOC: I'll pause here and give hafrogman another day. I'll NPC Keoni if needed by tomorrow morning, and finish the first round. Happy New Year all!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 2, 2007)

*Combat Round 1*

OOC: Here's Round 1 in its entirety, Keoni NPC'd. I assumed an Aura of Power for the dragon shaman.


*Kalen:* *"By the Seven Courts of Titania, more monstrosities!"* The elf draws his shortbow, hoping to score a lucky shot on one of the zombies. Kalen takes aim and fires, but his arrow misses the mark. (Roll 6+3=9, Miss)

Bael: Bael scrunches his face in disgust at the sight of the undead. Quickly enough his senses return to him, and he casts a bolt of energy at the leftmost zombie. The missile slams into the walking dead, rocking it in its tracks, but it keeps on coming. (Magic Missile 5 Damage; Zombie #2 -5 hp, Moderately Wounded)

Keoni: Keoni rushes forward and  wordlessly drives his shortspear into the chest of the zombie nearest to him. The spear connects with what Keoni thought was a solid blow, but the undead thing seems little affected. (Attack roll 13+1=14, HIT for 2 damage after Damage Reduction with Aura of Power. Zombie #2 -7hp, Moderately Wounded)

Chongo: Chongo utters an oath in Olman as he struggles against the superstitions of his people. The shamans on the tribes would often animate corpses to serve as guardians of holy sites, and if the group was breaking a taboo, naught but evil would come of it. The pause is only momentary, however, and he moves forward and attacks the nearest zombie, but his flail misses the shambling foe. (Attack roll 2+4=6, MISS)

Zombie#1: The zombie nearest Chongo reaches out to engulf the Olman in a foul embrace, whilst its unnaturally wide jaws gnash ravenously. Thankfully, Chongo is able to dodge back out of the thing's grasp. (Touch attack roll 7, MISS)

Zombie #2: The second zombie reaches hungrily for Keoni, but the shaman also is too nimble to be grabbed. (Touch attack roll 7, MISS)

Zombie#3: This zombie shambles forward and manages to catch Chongo in its wretched embrace. The barbarian tries to pull free, but the zombie is too strong, and draws Chongo in close enough for its grotesque jaws to clamp down painfully on his muscular shoulder. (Touch attack roll 12, HIT. Grapple initiated. Zombie's Grapple Check Roll 15+4=19, Chongo Grapple Check Roll 6+4=10, Zombie Wins! Automatic Bite attack for 4 Damage. Chongo 10/14hp)

Anar: Anar curses at the sight of the dead pirates, a salty sailor's curse that would make a woman blush. He had to fight the urge to flee, and knew too that his weapon would be little use against an opponent that had no functioning organs to thrust the blade into. Still, his companions needed him.
Stepping north, Anar engages one of the three "things," his rapier held in a two handed grip. He wields it defensively, but stands ready to plunge it into his foe should an opening arise. He thrusts tentatively with his blade, but is not able to connect for a solid blow. (Attack Roll, Fighting Defensively, 12-1=11, MISS)

Col: The old man is quite animated at the appearance of the zombies. "Thrice carsed zombies! If you find dark Olman gold on them, let it be! It's sure to be the doom of you!" The old man racks his brain quickly, trying to remember what the excerpts from the _Nethertorme_ he found scribbled in his copy of the _Journeys of St. Tovak_ said about zombies...there must be something there! At the same time, he pulls free his sickle in preparation. 
Col's mind recalls some useful information about these zombies which he shares with his fellows, allowing them increased effectiveness in the battle! (Dark Knowledge Check Roll 12+9=21, Success for +1 to Attack Rolls)

*END ROUND 1*

Initiative Round 2

26: Kalen
15: Bael
14: Keoni (Aura: Power)
12: Chongo (10/14, Grappled by Z3)
8: Zombie Pirates (Z1: Unharmed; Z2: -7hp, Moderately Wounded; Z3: Unharmed, Grappling Chongo)
5: Anar
4: Col

Effects: Dark Knowledge Tactics, +1 to Attack Rolls

_Actions for Round 2?_


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 2, 2007)

Keoni scowls as he sees how little his spear blow affected the oncoming foe.  He lets the spear drop from his hand as he ducks underneath the clumsy grab of the dead man and his hand searches at his belt for the ceremonial dagger he keeps there.

The gleaming blade in hand he swings again to his foe, this time ready to rend the creature apart with his own claw.  He tries to keep his shield inbetween himself and those teeth as his blade lashes out.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, everything seemed to have died for the new year's and I wasn't checking everything as I should.

FA: Drop spear
MA: Draw silver dagger
SA: Attack +1, 1d4+1 damage, slashing (aura included)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

Anar realizes that to defeat these undead foes, the companions will have to combine their efforts. Thus, he aims his rapier at the same zombie that Keoni is fighting, hoping that their combined attacks may overwhelm the foul thing. He continues to stay on the defensive, though, just to be safe.


*
OOC: Fight defensively, AC to 18. With power aura and dark knowledge bonus, Attack +0, Damage 1d6+4*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 2, 2007)

*Col*

The old man shakes his head and cries out widely, "No, you guttersnipes, their dead flesh only be open'n fer the cut'n blades. Poke'n them be as useful as air to a fish!" Col tosses his sickle towards the sailor Anar. "Use that, you damned fool!" He then draws his own dagger, its dark blade reflecting dully in the spear's light.

OOC: Toss sickle at Anar's square, then draw his cold iron dagger.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 2, 2007)

As the zombie's teeth tear into his skin, Chongo goes berserk. Lashing out with his free hand, he attempts to grab the zombie by the neck and force the undead off of him.

[sblock=OOC]Raging. Grapple check to escape grapple. Here's to hoping! aranoid:[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 2, 2007)

Gliding with the grace of a water nixie Kalen maneuvers until he can get an unobstructed shot at a zombie. He takes Col's suggestion to heart and aims for an eye.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 2, 2007)

Seeing Chongo in trouble, Bael switches his fire to the zombie grappling his companion.
Magic Missile zombie #3 for 1d4+3 damage.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 3, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

*Kalen:* Gliding with the grace of a water nixie Kalen maneuvers until he can get an unobstructed shot at a zombie. He takes Col's suggestion to heart and aims for an eye.
Kalen finds his opening by moving north, but his aim is poor, and the arrow flies to the right of its target. (Kalen moves 15', attack roll vs. zombie #2 with dark knowledge and firing into melee penalty: 6+0=6, Miss)

Bael: Seeing Chongo in trouble, Bael switches his fire to the zombie grappling his companion.
Another mystical bolt flies forth from the warmage's hands, striking the zombie which now has a hold on Chongo. The bolt slams into the undead, but its grip on the Olman remains. (Magic Missile hits zombie #3 for 5 damage; Z3 -5hp, moderately wounded)

Keoni: Keoni scowls as he sees how little his spear blow affected the oncoming foe.  He lets the spear drop from his hand as he ducks underneath the clumsy grab of the dead man and his hand searches at his belt for the ceremonial dagger he keeps there. The gleaming blade in hand he swings again to his foe, this time ready to rend the creature apart with his own claw.  He tries to keep his shield inbetween himself and those teeth as his blade lashes out.
Keoni's spear falls as he smoothly draws his silver dagger and slashes at the near zombie. His blade rends the thing's rotten flesh, leaving a putrid wound behind. (Keoni attack roll with dark knowledge: 17+2=19, HIT! Damage roll with aura of power =3; Zombie#2 -10hp, seriously wounded)

Chongo: As the zombie's teeth tear into his skin, Chongo goes berserk. Lashing out with his free hand, he attempts to grab the zombie by the neck and force the undead off of him.
Chongo's veins bulge as he enters a state of primal rage, but even so, he cannot force the strong undead thing away from him. (Grapple check to escape, Chongo roll 2+6=8, Zombie roll 13+4=17; Zombie wins, escape fails; 6 rounds remain for rage.)

Zombie #1: The first zombie reaches out slowly for Anar, but the rogue senses its intent, and easily avoids its clumsy movement. (Z#1 attack roll 1, Auto miss)

Zombie #2: The most wounded zombie gnashes its jaws as it tries to bite Keoni, but it also is too slow to catch the islander. (Z#2 attack roll 7+4=11, MISS)

Zombie #3: The zombie which grapples Chongo bites down hard once more, despite the barbarian's struggles. This time the undead closes its awful jaws right on the Olman's face, leaving a savage, bloody wound! (Grapple check, Zombie rolls 16+4=20; Chongo rolls 7+6=13, zombie wins. Bites for 9 damage! Chongo now at 3/16 hit points)

Anar: Anar realizes that to defeat these undead foes, the companions will have to combine their efforts. Thus, he aims his rapier at the same zombie that Keoni is fighting, hoping that their combined attacks may overwhelm the foul thing. He continues to stay on the defensive, though, just to be safe.
His attack overly cautious, Anar's rapier fails to penetrate the zombie's leathery dead skin. (Attack roll 10+0=10, MISS)

Col: The old man shakes his head and cries out widely, "No, you guttersnipes, their dead flesh only be open'n fer the cut'n blades. Poke'n them be as useful as air to a fish!" Col tosses his sickle towards the sailor Anar. "Use that, you damned fool!" He then draws his own dagger, its dark blade reflecting dully in the spear's light.
Col's sickle lands near Anar with a clatter, where it may be retrieved by the rogue if desired.

*END ROUND 2*


Initiative Round 3

26: Kalen
15: Bael
14: Keoni (Aura: Power)
12: Chongo (3/16hp, Grappled by Z3, Rage 6 rounds remain)
8: Zombie Pirates (Z1: Unharmed; Z2: -10hp, Seriously Wounded; Z3: -5hp, Moderately Wounded, Grappling Chongo)
5: Anar
4: Col

Effects: Dark Knowledge Tactics, +1 to Attack Rolls; Keoni's Aura: Power (+1 Melee Damage); Chongo Rage 6 Rounds Remain


----------



## stonegod (Jan 4, 2007)

Curses spew forth from Col like sewer water as he tries to help his Olman comrade.

OOC:Move to the grapple and slice at the zombie, trying to keep away from the other Z's if possible (Z3 should be in Chongo's square now). If Chongo drops before then, draw the wand but stay put to heal 'im next round.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 4, 2007)

"Hang in there Chongo!" extols Bael as he releases yet another bolt of energy at the zombie grappling the barbarian.
Magic Missile zombie #3 for 1d4+3 damage.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2007)

A damned fool he may be, but Anar knew better then to try to retrieve Col's sickle in the midst of a melee such as this...it would leave him open to both nearby zombies' foul attacks. So sticking with his present tactic, though it has yet to avail him, the rogue remains on the defensive as he again strikes out with a two-handed thrust of his blade.


*OOC: Fight defensively, AC to 18. With power aura and dark knowledge bonus, Attack +0, Damage 1d6+4, vrs. Z2 (if Z2 drops before Anar's action, he will 5' step and attack Z3. If both Z2 & Z3 are down, he will attack Z1).*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2007)

"*Obviously warded against arrows. Blades it is then!*" Kalen drops his bow, draws his slim elven knife and glides in to behind the monstrosity engaging Anar, slashing at its back.

Free action drop bow, move action draw dagger, five foot step diagonally to get at the back wall and standard action strike the zombie.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 4, 2007)

Chongo's eyes go wild as he sees his blood spray across the zombie's face. As his single hand cannot find purchase, he brings one knee up against the zombie's body and attempts to leverage the undead off of him.

[sblock=OOC]That'll be a grapple check to escape (if only Action Points were in this game....) and then attempt to five-foot adjust.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 4, 2007)

Keoni continues to radiate the might of the Storm Serpents as he stands tall, battling against the zombie horde.  He keeps one eye on the plight of Chongo, but while the tribesman continues to struggle, Keoni can only do the same.

"You are already dead, go to your rest!"

[sblock=ooc]Attack +1, 1d4+1
keeping power aura for now.  Sorry Chongo.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 5, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 3*

Kalen lets his bow drop to the ground as he draws forth his dagger instead. Stepping closer and striking, his dagger slices a weal of flesh from the horrid zombie's back.

Bael lets loose a third magic missile, and the bolt of energy strikes unerringly the zombie which grapples Chongo. The dead thing is rocked, but remains locked in its gruesome embrace with the Olman.

Keoni's silver dagger misses its mark against the wounded zombie in front of him.

Chongo in all his rage, strives mightily to pull himself away from the third zombie's grasp, but to no avail.

The zombie behind Anar tries once more to bite the nimble rogue, but Anar dances away once again.

The second zombie likewise tries to close its too-large jaws on Keoni, but the young islander also evades the bite.

The third zombie continues to hold Chongo fast in its death-like embrace. Despite his struggles, the zombie once more closes its jaws on the Olman...this time on his throat! Savagely wounded, Chongo crumples to the ground as his life ebbs away. Disconcertingly, the zombie seems to still be focused on Chongo, despite the fact that he has fallen to the ground. The undead's jaws gnash and slaver horribly as it considers its victim. 

Anar, still fighting defensively, still cannot find a way to puncture the second zombie's rotten armor with his rapier.

Col, seeing Chongo fall, quickly sheathes his dagger, and draws forth his wand of healing.

*END ROUND 3*

[sblock=ROUND 3 MECHANICS]

Kalen drops bow(FA), draws dagger(MA), takes 5' step, attacks Zombie#2. Roll 17+0=17, HIT. 1d4 damage=2. Zombie #2 -12hp, Heavily Wounded.

Bael casts Magic Missile on Zombie #3. 1d4+3 damage=4. Zombie #3 -9 hp, Seriously Wounded. Bael has one 1st level spell remaining.

Keoni attacks Zombie#2 with dagger, Roll 3+2=5, MISS

Chongo makes opposed grapple check to pull free of Zombie #3. Chongo roll 1+6=7, Zombie roll 11+4=15. Escape attempt failed. 5 rounds left for Rage.

Zombie #1 attacks Anar with bite. Roll 6, Miss vs. AC 18.

Zombie #2 attacks Keoni with bite. Roll 3, Miss vs. AC 17.

Zombie #3 makes opposed grapple check to bite Chongo. Zombie roll 11+4=15, Chongo roll 3+6=9. Zombie bites Chongo for 5 damage. Chongo falls to -2/16 hp, dying.

Anar, fighting defensively, attacks Zombie #2 with rapier. Roll 3+0=3, MISS

Col puts away dagger(MA), draws Wand of CLW(MA).[/sblock]

Initiative Round 4

26: Kalen
15: Bael
14: Keoni (Aura: Power)
12: Chongo (-2/16hp, Dying, fallen in square currently occupied by Zombie3. Rage: 5 rounds remain.)
8: Zombie Pirates (Z1: Unharmed; Z2: -12hp, Heavily Wounded; Z3: -9hp, Seriously Wounded)
5: Anar
4: Col

Effects: Dark Knowledge Tactics, +1 to Attack Rolls; Keoni's Aura: Power (+1 Melee Damage); Chongo Rage 5 Rounds Remain


----------



## stonegod (Jan 5, 2007)

Col's rantings continue, increasing in volume. "To Chongo, you whippersnappers! It be eat'n 'im alive! Fie on the others! Focus onna one, not spread out, ya landlubbers!"

Hoping he does not arrive too late, Col strides up to the limp form us his friend and taps the bone wand, expending a charge.

OOC: If Chongo has met his untimely end before Col can act, he'll jab that bone wand down that zombie's ugly throat and let it suck down some positive energy!


----------



## Legildur (Jan 5, 2007)

Reluctant to step any closer towards the battle, Bael simply trusts in what he knows.... Magic Missile!
Magic Missile zombie #3 for 1d4+3 damage.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2007)

Kalen slashes the heavily wounded zombie again, if it falls he moves to support Chongo.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 5, 2007)

Seeing Chongo's form go limp out of one eye, Keoni quickly changes tack.  The zombies are hardy monsters.  Best to focus on defense to try and stave off the onslaught.  He circles around Anar to watch the fencer's back while trying to drive the slavering undead off of Chongo.  As he stands back to back with Anar he fills his mind with the unyielding Storm Serpents once more.  No mere zombie can assail their fortitude.

[sblock=ooc]5' step diagonally SE
Attack Z3 +2 attack 1d4+1 damage (including dark knowledge and aura)
Drop power for vigor at the end of his turn

Kalen, Bael and Keoni get the power bonus, Chongo heals on his turn.  Nice how that works out.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2007)

Anar continues his attacks, frustrated that his strikes fail to damage his foe, drops his defensive stance. After all, the best defense is a good offense, or so they say. Recalling Col's words about his thin blade's inability to hurt the zombies, the rogue transfers his rapier to his offhand, while drawing and slashing at the zombie with his dagger.


*Have to drop fighting defensively to change weapons. FA to transfer rapier to offhand, MA to draw dagger, Attack with dagger +3 (includes dark knowledge), damage 1d4+2 slashing.*


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 6, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 4*

Kalen slashes wildly at the second zombie once again, but this time his dagger's blade slices only thin air.

Bael's magic missile slams hard into the third zombie. Although it now looks like it could keel over any second, it still somehow manages to stay upright, menacing Chongo.

Keoni steps around to fight back to back with Anar, and slashes at the the third zombie with his dagger, but misses. Frustrated, he still concentrates to change the aura of the storm serpents to that of healing vigor.

Chongo's blood loss stops somewhat as Keoni's aura of vigor floods the area.

The first zombie tries to bite at the newly reachable Keoni, but it fails to connect with its jaws.

The second zombie turns its attention now to Anar, and sadly, its jaws close on the young rogue's arm. A terrible spray of blood fills the air as a major artery is torn open. Anar blacks out as he falls to the ground.

The third zombie bends and savages Chongo's fallen form with its jaws in horrible fashion. Somehow, it appears that the barbarian still lives, but he clings very narrowly to life.

Anar, feeling the aura of Keoni's power, regains consciousness and his eyes fly open.

Col moves closer to Chongo and the zombies, reaching out with the bone wand and healing Chongo. The barbarian remains unconscious, but some of his wounds have now healed.

[sblock=ROUND 4 MECHANICS]

Kalen attacks Zombie #2 with dagger, Roll 3+0=3, MISS

Bael casts Magic Missile on Zombie #3, 1d4+3 damage =5. Zombie #3 -14 hp, Critically Wounded. Bael has no more 1st level spells to cast for the day.

Keoni takes 5' step, Attacks Zombie #3 with dagger. Roll 5+2=7, MISS. Changes Aura to Vigor.

Chongo heals 1 hp from Keoni's aura, -1/16 hp. Now stable. Rage: 4 Rounds remain.

Zombie #1 attacks Keoni with bite. Roll 12+4=16, Miss vs. AC 17

Zombie #2 attacks Anar with bite. Roll 17+4=21, Hit vs. AC 18. 1d6+3 damage =9. Anar falls to -1/8 hp, Dying.

Zombie #3 attacks Chongo with bite. Roll 6+4=10, Hit vs. AC 1. 1d6+3 damage =7. Chongo falls to -8/16 hp, dying.

Anar regains 1 hp from Keoni's aura. Now at 0/8 hp, disabled.

Col moves 10', uses wand of CLW on Chongo. 1d8+1 healing =5. Chongo now at -3/16 hp, stable. -1 charge to wand of CLW.[/sblock]

*END ROUND 4* 

Initiative Round 5

26: Kalen
15: Bael
14: Keoni (Aura: Vigor)
12: Chongo (-3/16hp, Unconscious, fallen in square currently occupied by Zombie3. Rage: 4 rounds remain.)
8: Zombie Pirates (Z1: Unharmed; Z2: -12hp, Heavily Wounded; Z3: -14hp, Critically Wounded)
5: Anar (0/8 hp, Disabled)
4: Col

Effects: Dark Knowledge Tactics, +1 to Attack Rolls; Keoni's Aura: Vigor (+1 Fast Healing); Chongo Rage 4 Rounds Remain


----------



## Legildur (Jan 6, 2007)

Bael is now severely agitated with both Chongo and Anar in poor shape and in the grip of the pirate zombies.  But he knows the barbarian is probably in the worse situation.  With only his cantrips remaining, Bael shoots forth a ray of positive energy in the hope of striking the critically wounded zombie.
Casts Disrupt Undead +4 ranged touch into grapple for 1d6+3 damage if undead (Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot feats)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 6, 2007)

Frustrated, Col continues his attempts at healing, working on whoever looks worse.

OOC: CLW on Chongo or Anar depending on who is in more dire straights.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2007)

Anar realizes that he is in dire straits: wounded, on the ground, and surrounded by zombies. Without having any other recourse, he draws forth the potion from his belt and hurridly drinks down the contents.


*OOC: Use Potion of Cure Light Wounds*


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 8, 2007)

Now keeping eyes on both Anar and Chongo, Keoni can only face this battle with growing trepidation as he swings again at the zombie.  These toothsome undead were quite deadly.

[sblock=ooc]Attack zombie #3.
+2 attack, 1d4 damage (includes dark knowledge)[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 10, 2007)

OOC: Hi guys, sorry for the lull these last couple days. My wife just needed a little extra time. Here's round 5 of the combat.


*COMBAT ROUND 5*

Shifting position, Kalen plunges his dagger into the back of the second zombie, which takes the meager blow and yet stands.

A ray of positive energy straks forth from Bael's hand, hitting the third zombie, and the thing collapses to the ground, its spark of unlife spent.

Seeing his initial target destroyed by Bael's magic, Keoni shifts back and slashes the second zombie with his own dagger. This final blow is too much for the undead, and it too topples over, where it twitches briefly then lays still.

The first and final zombie falls upon Chongo, and bites savagely at the barbarian. The poor Olman's life blood flows freely as he very narrowly clings to life.

Anar reaches into his belt pouch for his potion of healing. Seeing an opportunity, the remaining zombie gnashes its teeth at the rogue, but thankfully Anar scrambles back in time. He now quickly quaffs the healing draught, and feels his wounds heal partially.

Col waves the wand of healing in Chongo's direction again, and is pleased to see the barbarian's wounds healing, though he remains unconscious.

*END ROUND 5*

[sblock=ROUND 5 MECHANICS]
Kalen takes a 5' step to flank Zombie #2. Attacks with dagger. Roll 14+2=16, HIT! 1d4-1 damage =1. Zombie #2 -13 hp, Heavily Wounded.

Bael casts Disrupt Undead on Zombie #3. Ranged Touch Attack, roll 16+5=21, HIT. 1d6+3 damage =4. Zombie #3 -18 hp, destroyed!

Keoni takes 5' step to reach Zombie #2, attacks with dagger. Roll 17+2 =19, HIT. 1d4+1 damage = 3. Zombie #2 -16 hp, destroyed!

Chongo +1 hp from Keoni's aura. Chongo -2/16 hp, rage 3 rounds remaining.

Zombie #1 attacks Chongo with bite. Roll 13+4=17, Hit vs. AC 0. 1d6+3 damage =7, Chongo to -9/16 hp, dying.

Anar +1 hp from Keoni's aura, 1/8 hp. Anar retrieves potion, incurs AOO from Zombie #1. Attack roll =4, miss vs. AC 9. Anar drinks potion of CLW, 1d8+1 healing =3. Anar to 4/8 hp.

Col cast CLW on Chongo (-1 charge), 1d8+1 healing =5. Chongo to -4/16 hp.
[/sblock]

Initiative Round 6

26: Kalen
15: Bael
14: Keoni (Aura: Vigor)
12: Chongo (-4/16hp, Unconscious. Rage: 3 rounds remain.)
8: Zombie Pirates (Z1: Unharmed; Z2 & Z3 Destroyed)
5: Anar (4/8 hp, Lying Prone)
4: Col

Effects: Dark Knowledge Tactics, +1 to Attack Rolls; Keoni's Aura: Vigor (+1 Fast Healing); Chongo Rage 3 Rounds Remain


----------



## stonegod (Jan 10, 2007)

Assuming his work isn't futile, Col continues to pour healing into Chongo.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 10, 2007)

Bael, though thankful for the destruction of two of the creatures, he curses the blocked line of sight to the remaining zombie. Deciding that he needs to expose himself for a better shot, the elven warmage hustles to a position for a clear shot and unleashes another ray to disrupt the undead.
Moves 'north' until he has an open shot and casts Disrupt Undead (+4 ranged touch for 1d6+3 damage; Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot feats)


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 10, 2007)

Nodding grimly at the fallen zombies, Keoni turns to face the final foe.  He steps in close in a vain attempt to draw attention away from his fallen comrades and swings the silver blade around in a wide arc.

[sblock=ooc]5' step SE
Attack Zombie.
Attack +2, 1d4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2007)

Anar goes into a completely defensive style as he rises from the ground, hoping to keep the zombie from inflicting any more damage to his body.


*OOC: Total Defense, bringing AC to 20. Stand up from prone.*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2007)

Kalen maneuvers over the dead pirates and among his allies to join in the attack on the remaining hungry dead. "*Just one left! Everyone overwhelm it*!"

Move to attack the last zombie and set up flank if possible.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 11, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 6*

*Kalen* scurries across the room, slashing at the last remaning zombie, but his dagger stroke misses the zombie completely.

Bael moves to get a clear shot, and launches another ray of positive energy. Accurate again, the ray sears the zombie's dead flesh, staggering it. Three 0-level spells remain for Bael.

Keoni shifts back to slash at the zombie, but the blow of the silver dagger is turned aside by the undead's rotten leather armor.

The zombie continues to savage Chongo with its jaws, in a seesaw battle between life and death. Still, thanks to Col and Keoni, the barbarian barely clings to life.

Chongo, healed by Keoni's aura, stabilizes once more despite his grievous wounds.

Anar holds up his arms, ready to defend himself, as he tries to rise to his feet. Alas, the zombie's jaws prove impossible to fend off. The dead thing tears away a chunk of Anar's flesh as he tries to stand, sending consciousness fading away once more.

Col tries desperately to prevent Chongo from dying, healing him once more with another charge of the bone wand.

*END ROUND 6*

[sblock=ROUND 6 MECHANICS]
Kalen moves 15, then attacks Zombie #1 with dagger. Roll 5+0=5, MISS

Bael moves 20' for a clear shot at the zombie, casts disrupt undead. Ranged Touch Attack roll 9+5=14, HIT! 1d6+3 damage =7. Zombie #1 -7 hp, moderately wounded.

Keoni takes 5' step, attacks with dagger. Roll 10+2=12, MISS

Zombie #1 attacks Chongo with bite, Roll 10+4=14, HIT vs. AC 0. Damage taken = 5, Chongo falls to -9/16 hp.

Chongo +1 hp from aura, rises to -8/16 hp, stabilizes. Rage: 2 rounds remain.

Anar goes into Total Defense (SA), raising AC to 20. Stands from prone (MA), incurs AOO from Zombie. Zombie attack roll 19+4=23, HIT for 5 damage. Anar falls to -1/8 hp. Dying.

Col uses charge from wand of CLW, healing Chongo of 5 damage. Chongo rises to -3/16, stabilizes.[/sblock] 

Initiative Round 7

26: Kalen
15: Bael
14: Keoni (Aura: Vigor)
12: Chongo (-3/16hp, Unconscious. Rage: 2 rounds remain.)
8: Zombie Pirates (Z1: -7 hp, Moderately Wounded; Z2 & Z3 Destroyed)
5: Anar (-1/8 hp, Dying)
4: Col

Effects: Dark Knowledge Tactics, +1 to Attack Rolls; Keoni's Aura: Vigor (+1 Fast Healing); Chongo Rage 2 Rounds Remain


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 11, 2007)

Keoni slashes again at the undead pirate, hoping to catch it unaware while it is distracted with Kalen from the other side.

"I never thought I would miss Vark!  At least he bled!"

[sblock=ooc]Attack +4 (assuming Kalen takes the 5' step to flank)
1d4 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2007)

Anar groans in unconsciousness, as his life blood continues to pour out upon the cold stone floor.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 11, 2007)

"By the Bloody Layers of the Abyss, KILL 'EM already!" Col continues to channeling healing from the wand.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 11, 2007)

Bael can't believe that Chongo still lives.  He hustles to a better position to target the creature and once again casts.
Moves 15ft to his left and casts Disrupt Undead +4 ranged touch for 1d6+3 damage (Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot feats)


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2007)

Kalen maneuvers to surround the last pirate and slices at it with his thin knife blade.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 12, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 7*

*Kalen* shifts over into a position directly opposite Keoni, and slashes with a surprisingly powerful blow at the zombie, sending the thing stumbling forward.

Bael hustles across the room for a clearer shot, and hurls another bolt of positive energy. Once again, his aim is unerring, and the zombie rocks back, appearing to be on its last legs.

Keoni takes advantage of Kalen's presence, and plunges his silver dagger into the walking dead's chest. With a final moan, the zombie slumps to the ground unmoving. Victory has been won at last!

*END COMBAT*

[sblock=ROUND 7 MECHANICS]
Kalen takes 5' step, flanks zombie with Keoni. Attacks with dagger. Roll 15+2=17, HIT! 1d4-1 damage = 3. Zombie #1 -10 hp, Seriously Wounded

Bael moves 15', casts Disrupt Undead on Zombie. Ranged Touch Attack Roll 18+5=23, HIT! 1d6+3 damage = 5. Zombie #1 -15 hp, Critically Wounded.

Keoni attacks Zombie with dagger, Roll 14+4=18, HIT! 1d4+1 damage = 4. Zombie -19 hp, Destroyed!
[/sblock]

In the battle's aftermath, Keoni's aura restores Anar and Chongo to greater health. (Chongo 7/14 hp, Anar 4/8 hp)

A cursory glance reveals that zombies have no possessions other than their rotting studded leather armor (which would function about as well as padded armor).

Actions?


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 12, 2007)

Chongo groans as he returns to consciousness. As his eyes open, the squat Olman grabs his flail and rises quickly to his feet.

"Chongo think no Zombie Master here to keep walking dead down." 

He staggers over to one of the pillars, and drops in an exhausted heap. Chongo's chest rises and falls as the savage tries to overcome his superstitious fears - among his people, the walking dead were common, but if the Zombie Master lost control of them, horrific violence could ensue. Slowly, Chongo's exhaustion passes.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 12, 2007)

Keoni rises from his mediatation, nodding greetings to the newly concious Chongo and Anar.

"Welcome back."

He retrieves his discarded spear from the floor where he left it and replaces it on his back.  He has a brief look around the room, checking for any previous victims of the zombies, or information regarding their location.

"It seem that our friend Vanthus does not journey to these passageways after all.  Unless he somehow controls the dead."

[sblock=ooc]Search +5[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2007)

Col pick up his sickle and hands offers it to Anar. "Better than that rat sticker you 'ave." Then, he goes to the zombies and efficiently plucks out their eyes. In a chewed copy of _The Drowned Tome_, it was written that the _Book of Binding_ described eye removal as a means to weaken bonded undead. Col was not convinced it would work, but it was worth the risk.

Seeing his companions still wounded, he waits until they stand back up again to tap them both once with his bone wand. "That'll hold ya. Better. Donna want ta use dis all at once!" Col then begins to grimace as his contemplates their options. "Anar. You 'ere anything from those other doors?"

OOC: One charge each.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

Anar's eyes flutter open. "Is it Brewfest?" he asks, clearly disoriented. "What happend about me?"

After regaining his wits and bearings, the rogue climbs to his feet. He eyes the zombie corpses. "Those things were most unpleasant. No wonder Vanthus abandoned this place."


Accepting the offered sickle and healing gratefully from Col, Anar nods his thanks. Then he moves to the doors and listens carefully at each one.


*OOC: Listen +2*


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 12, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He retrieves his discarded spear from the floor where he left it and replaces it on his back.  He has a brief look around the room, checking for any previous victims of the zombies, or information regarding their location.[sblock=ooc]Search +5[/sblock]



Keoni sees several bits of old wood strewn about, that look like they may once have been the remnants of some furniture. His search turns up nothing noteworthy.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 12, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Seeing his companions still wounded, he waits until they stand back up again to tap them both once with his bone wand. "That'll hold ya. Better. Donna want ta use dis all at once!" OOC: One charge each.



OOC: Col's use of the wand heals Chongo of 6 hp, Anar of 4 hp. New hp totals Chongo 13/14, Anar 8/8.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Accepting the offered sickle and healing gratefully from Col, Anar nods his thanks. Then he moves to the doors and listens carefully at each one.
> *OOC: Listen +2*



Anar listens at the single door in the northwest corner, and at the double doors in the southeast, but hears nothing.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 12, 2007)

"Let Chongo catch breath, then we move on. There be evil in these halls."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

Anar shakes his head after listening to each door. "I cannot hear anything, I'm afraid. One way is as good as another, I suppose."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2007)

"I do no like this. Vanthus do want us t'be dead, so we got to make sure we donna give that lilylivered fop 'is wishes." Col kicks one of the re-made corpses. "If thar be one group of these, thar be more, I'm sure of that. Do be using the slash'n weapon unless thar be no other choice, and focus on any that do be in mak'n a meal out of folks." The old man chews his lips a moment. "Got to keep 'em from grab'n on. Don't know any good ways, though."

Looking to either side, Col adds, "I say we go through these double doors. One's good as any."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2007)

Kalen wipes off his blade and gathers his arrows and bow. He grins at Chongo. "*A little less evil now though, we won! Good job keeping them occupied so we could cut them apart. Its much appreciated. Let's toss the dice and press on while we still have light*."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 12, 2007)

Chongo leans against the pillar and nods his dreadlocked head towards the doors most recently searched. "Chongo thinks we go down that door. Chongo thinks this place is haunted."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 12, 2007)

Keoni nods grimly in the darkness.

"Chongo is right.  I believe us to be the only living souls down here. . . but we're far from alone."

He hoists his shield, and after a moment's consideration, keeps his dagger at the ready.  The dead walk these halls.  He stands beside the eastern doors and waits for the others to be ready.  His mind is focused on whatever lurks beyond, through force of will alone, he penetrates the darkness.

[sblock=ooc]Aura = senses
+1 spot, listen, initiative[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 12, 2007)

Once everyone is prepared, Chongo will unsling his flail and move to the double doors and attempt to open them.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

With Col's sickle in hand, Anar stands ready for what lies beyond the doors.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2007)

Col taps Chongo on the shoulder, then shakes his friend's flail. "Not 'crush-crush'!" Col vigorously shakes the axe at his belt. "'Cut-cut'! Dead organs no care about being smashed."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 12, 2007)

Col's words cause Chongo's brow to furrow. The concept of something not breaking if he hits it as hard as he can is obviously foreign to the Olman - but he also trusts his friend Col. The dueling thoughts war within his head for a moment before he resolves it with a shrug. The flail goes into his harness, and out comes a gleaming, well-oiled handaxe.

"Crush, cut, stab; it makes no difference to Chongo."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2007)

Col rolls his eyes and mumbles something inaudible, keeping his longspear over his shoulder in one hand a dagger in the other.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2007)

Kalen smiles at this and helps to open the doors.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

Anar smiles at the interaction between his two companions. The lighthearted moment is well needed after the rogue's close brush with death.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 12, 2007)

Although exhausted, Bael waves his hand in agreement that they need to push on.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 13, 2007)

With a push from Chongo, the humidity-swollen double doors easily push open. The group proceeds forward, Anar's already-sharp eyes and ears enhanced by Keoni's shamanic magic. A ten-foot-wide corridor proceeds east for 30 feet, before it curves away to the southeast. Ten feet along this corridor, another set of swollen double doors sags on the south wall.

The group stops in front of this newest set of doors to consider its options, when suddenly, the glowing tip of Col's spear winks out, leaving the group in utter darkness. In the sudden blackness, before anyone can speak, a faint noise can be heard coming from the east...shuffling steps, and the terribly familiar gnashing of teeth!

Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

The sudden darkness and sound of gnashing teeth causes Anar's heart to race. The rogue turns toward the sound and takes a deep breath, steadying his nerves. He raises the sickle high, and listens closely to the sound of the steps, trying to judge if there is time to retrieve and light a torch.


*OOC: Can Anar tell how soon the zombied will be upon them?*


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> The sudden darkness and sound of gnashing teeth causes Anar's heart to race. The rogue turns toward the sound and takes a deep breath, steadying his nerves. He raises the sickle high, and listens closely to the sound of the steps, trying to judge if there is time to retrieve and light a torch.
> 
> 
> *OOC: Can Anar tell how soon the zombied will be upon them?*



From the distance of the noises, the undead seem to be around the bend of the corridor to the east, and they aren't especially swift. There should be time to light a torch.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 13, 2007)

"Wonderful!" Bael exclaims as the light winks out at the same time the sounds of more zombies reach his keen elven hearing. "Can't rely on anyone around here," he adds with an unseen smile as he reaches into his belt pouch and withdraws a sunrod before striking its tip on the stone floor to light their scene.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

Anar is about to reach in his pack for a torch when Bael strikes his sunrod. The rogue blinks several times in the sudden light and then gives a nod of thanks to his companion. Coming to a quick tactical decision, Anar speaks to his companions in a low voice. "We should move back through the door...let them come to us. It will create a bottleneck, and perhaps we can thin them out."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 13, 2007)

"Agreed," replies Bael, holding the burning sunrod in his right hand as he starts to withdraw.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 14, 2007)

Chongo nods wordlessly and moves back to the previous room and takes up a position near the door in order. He mimes picking up some debris and tossing it, nodding down the hall towards the walking dead.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 15, 2007)

Keoni remains silent as the darkness falls around him.  The Storm Serpents may not be hindered by darkness, but alas his powers fail in comparison.  He is focuses on the sounds ahead when the light returns.

He backs up with the others and takes the position next to Chongo, ready to blockade the door along side the tribesman.  He holds his dagger at the ready, prepared to strike at any foe that comes close enough.

"I don't think we will require any bait to lure our prey.  They come."

[sblock=ooc]Presumably Chongo directly in front of the door, Keoni right next to him to be able to strike into the corridor.  Don't know if I have time to ready an action, but if he does, he will strike whatever shows up.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 15, 2007)

"To bad we donna have oil to light a fire. Catch those slippery bastard!" Col maneuvers to the back where we can best see.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2007)

Anar smiles grimly at his companion's words."An excellent idea, Col...if we ever escape this place, I'll have to think about picking up a pint or two." Shaking his head, the rogue realizes that their chances of escaping this place may be slim indeed. He adjusts his grip on the sickle, and stands to the side of the door, to be able to strike at any zombies that try to enter the chamber.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 16, 2007)

The party quickly prepares to meet the oncoming foes, as they heed Anar's suggestion and slip back within the double doors of the previous room. It doesn't take long for the source of the moans and tooth-gnashing to come into view, as two more of the wide-jawed zombies round the corner of the eastern passageway. Their rotten flesh is dimly visible in the glow of Bael's sunrod, as they advance. The party prepares for battle once more with the hungry dead!

*COMBAT!*

Round 1 Initiative

24: Kalen
23: Anar
19: Ravenous Zombies (2)
16: Keoni
15: Col 
13: Bael
4: Chongo

Effects: Keoni's Aura: Senses; The zombies are in shadowy illumination at this range (gain concealment)

Actions?


----------



## Legildur (Jan 16, 2007)

Bael waits until they are within 30 ft range (no doubt they will be as his initiative turn is later than theirs) before unleashing a Disrupt Undead on either of the zombies. (He'll take a 5ft step either before or after casting to move him out of melee range).
Casts Disrupt Undead, ranged touch for 1d6+3 damage (Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot feats)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 16, 2007)

Knowin' his dagger ta be useless from da back, Col took put the carsed thing away and took out the bone wand that 'ad served 'im well before. Someone might need heal'n... or dyin'.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2007)

Anar readies himself to step into Bael's place, gripping the sickle with both hands.



*OOC: 5' step into Bael's position, Attack +2 (damage 1d6+3/x2)*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2007)

"*I think burning them with torches might work better than slim knives, anybody back here got one?"*

Kalen peers ahead with his keen elven sight to try to make out how many they are dealing with and then share that information with the men of the race of man he journeys with.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 16, 2007)

Keoni focuses on the zombie's approach.  They are mighty foes, and it seems the only way to deal with them is to rip them apart.  He fills his mind with visions of the Storm Serpents rending their foes with mighty claws as he braces for the coming onslaught.

[sblock=ooc]Change aura to power.  Ready an attack for the first zombie to arrive.  If two arrive together, the one in front of Chongo first.

Attack +1; damage 1d4+1 (with aura)[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 16, 2007)

Kalen intones the words to a spell and wards himself.

ooc mage armor.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 16, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 1 (PARTIAL)*

A shimmer of force surrounds *Kalen* as he shrouds himself in the magical protection of his mage armor.

Anar grips Col's sickle and shifts over to Bael's left, ready to man the warmage's position at the door when the time is right.

The ravenous zombies lumber forward into the sunrod's light, the dreadful gnashing of their wide jaws growing louder as they come. Thankfully, they move too slowly to yet reach the double doors.

Keoni, focusing changes the nature of his aura to that of power, then moves to Chongo's right, dagger at the ready to help hold the doorway.

Col puts away his cold iron dagger, and draws forth the bone healing wand, hoping that its use will not be needed again so soon.

Bael mouths the words of a spell, and once more launches a bolt of positive energy at the walking dead. The lead zombie takes the ray square in the chest, and staggers, but then keeps advancing with a low moan. Bael jumps back from the doorway, then, to make room for Anar.

Chongo...






[sblock=ROUND 1 MECHANICS]
Kalen casts Mage Armor on himself (+4 AC)

Anar takes 5' step, readies attack with sickle.

The zombies both advance 30'

Keoni changes aura to Power, takes 5' step, readies attack with silver dagger.

Col stows his dagger, draws forth the wand of CLW.

Bael casts Disrupt Undead on Zombie #1. Ranged Touch Attack roll 19+4=23, HIT! 1d6+3 damage =9! Zombie #1 -9 hp, seriously wounded. Bael has only one 0-level spell remaining. Bael takes 5' step.

Chongo....
[/sblock]

Effects: Keoni's Aura: Power +1; Kalen: Mage Armor.

OOC: We'll hold up for Chongo's action. Also, please let me know if I've misinterpreted anyone's post regarding PC placement, delaying intiative order, readied actions, etc., and I'll fix it. I'm not sure whether Bael wanted to 5' step away from the doors after casting his spell to make room for Anar (which would require an initiative delay from Anar to move into that spot).

Also, please note that from the squares occupied by Anar and Keoni on the current map, I'm considering the squares just beyond the doors to be adjacent, but with cover relative to those positions. Thus, appropriate AC adjustments apply, no AOOs, etc.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2007)

*OOC: Since Anar is high in the initiative order, if Bael 5' steps away after casting his spell, Anar will simply wait until this next round to step into his place. Then, Anar doesn't have to delay, and will still be in position to use a readied action to attack the zombies as they come into range.*


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 16, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Since Anar is high in the initiative order, if Bael 5' steps away after casting his spell, Anar will simply wait until this next round to step into his place. Then, Anar doesn't have to delay, and will still be in position to use a readied action to attack the zombies as they come into range.*



OOC: Since Legildur already indicated a willingness for Bael to take a 5' step, I went ahead and edited the post to reflect this as having taking place.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 17, 2007)

Figuring his arrows to be of next to no use, Bael looks across to Mad Col.  "Give me your longspear!" he demands as he drops the sunrod at his feet and then uses the spear to try and assist Anar (aid other, +2 AC if successful). Should Anar be grappled, then Bael will drop the longspear, draw his dagger, and attack the zombie.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 17, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 1 (COMPLETE)*

A shimmer of force surrounds *Kalen* as he shrouds himself in the magical protection of his mage armor.

Anar grips Col's sickle and shifts over to Bael's left, ready to man the warmage's position at the door when the time is right.

The ravenous zombies lumber forward into the sunrod's light, the dreadful gnashing of their wide jaws growing louder as they come. Thankfully, they move too slowly to yet reach the double doors.

Keoni, focusing changes the nature of his aura to that of power, then moves to Chongo's right, dagger at the ready to help hold the doorway.

Col puts away his cold iron dagger, and draws forth the bone healing wand, hoping that its use will not be needed again so soon.

Bael mouths the words of a spell, and once more launches a bolt of positive energy at the walking dead. The lead zombie takes the ray square in the chest, and staggers, but then keeps advancing with a low moan. Bael jumps back from the doorway, then, to make room for Anar.

Chongo licks his lips in anticipation of the coming violence as his hand tightens on the haft of his axe. He has a score to settle with these undead horrors...

*END ROUND 1*







[sblock=ROUND 1 MECHANICS]
Kalen casts Mage Armor on himself (+4 AC)

Anar takes 5' step, readies attack with sickle.

The zombies both advance 30'

Keoni changes aura to Power, takes 5' step, readies attack with silver dagger.

Col stows his dagger, draws forth the wand of CLW.

Bael casts Disrupt Undead on Zombie #1. Ranged Touch Attack roll 19+4=23, HIT! 1d6+3 damage =9! Zombie #1 -9 hp, seriously wounded. Bael has only one 0-level spell remaining. Bael takes 5' step.

Chongo readies an attack with his handaxe for the approaching zombies.
[/sblock]

Round 2 Initiative

24: Kalen
23: Anar
19: Ravenous Zombies (Z#1 -9hp, Seriously Wounded; Z#2 Unharmed)
16: Keoni
15: Col
13: Bael
4: Chongo (13/14 hp)


Effects: Keoni's Aura: Power +1; Kalen: Mage Armor; Readied attacks for Anar, Keoni, Chongo.

OOC: I NPC'd Chongo for Gwyd, had him ready an attack, just as Anar and Keoni have done.

Please state actions for round 2 (Leglildur excepted, having already done so.)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 17, 2007)

Col hands the spear to the elf, though a bit brusquely. _He be no captain of this vessel!_ He then stays behind the rest, preparing to lend aid.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2007)

Kalen will ready an action to step forward and strike with his blade if an opportunity presents itself. "*Only one through the doors at a time and we can carve them up*."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 17, 2007)

Keoni simply awaits the zombie's last shuffling steps. . . closer. . . closer. . .

[sblock=ooc]No change[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 17, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2 (PARTIAL)*

*Kalen* pull out his dagger, and stands ready to fight, should either zombie breach the doorway.

Anar steps in front of the doorway, and waits, sickle in hand, for one of the undead to step into range.

The leading zombie steps up to the doorway, and leans forward with a moan to bite Chongo! Keoni, Chongo, and Anar all immediately hack at the thing with their respective weapons. Keoni's dagger and Chongo's handaxe both slice only through thin air, but Anar hacks the thing down with Col's sickle. The zombie collapses in a heap of dead flesh.

The second zombie approaches and menaces Anar, but it's too slow to attack the rogue just yet.

Next up: Keoni...

[sblock=COMBAT ROUND 2 MECHANICS]
Kalen draws dagger, readies attack.

Anar takes 5' step, readies attack with sickle.

Zombie #1 takes 5' step.
Keoni attacks Zombie #1 with readied action vs. cover. Roll 9+1=10, MISS with dagger.
Chongo attacks zombie #1 with readied action, Roll 5+4=9, MISS with handaxe.
Anar attacks Zombie #1 with readied action, Roll 18+2=20, HIT with Sickle. 1d6+3 damage =8, Zombie #1 now -17 hp, destroyed!

Zombie #2 moves 10'

Keoni...[/sblock]

OOC: I thought I'd hold up here and allow a new action choice from hafrogman, since no enemies are currently adjacent to Keoni.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 17, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Assuming that no other zombies can be seen (or heard) further down the corridor, Keoni will break ranks and take the 5' step NE to attack the zombie.

Attack +1, 1d4+1

If more seem to be coming, he will hold and wait.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2007)

Anar smiles as the sickle drops the first zombie to the ground in a heap of rotten flesh...this time, he was actually proving of worth to his companions. Knowing that any pause could be deadly, the rogue turns his attention to the remaining zombie, striking again with another two-handed blow of the sickle...


*OOC: Attack +2, Damage 1d6+3 (1d6+4 with Keoni's power aura)*


----------



## Legildur (Jan 17, 2007)

No change for Bael - attempts to gather Col's longspear and aid other (+2 AC to Anar).
Longspear Atk +0 (not including cover penalties).


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 18, 2007)

OOC: hafrogman, per the SRD, you can't move diagonally around a corner, even with a 5' step, so if Keoni moves into the indicated space, it will technically be a 10' move, and thus incur an AOO from the zombie. I'll wait and see if you still want to move as such, and risk the AOO, or have Keoni do something else.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I guess he'll just wait then.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 18, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2 (COMPLETE)*

*Kalen* pull out his dagger, and stands ready to fight, should either zombie breach the doorway.

Anar steps in front of the doorway, and waits, sickle in hand, for one of the undead to step into range.

The leading zombie steps up to the doorway, and leans forward with a moan to bite Chongo! Keoni, Chongo, and Anar all immediately hack at the thing with their respective weapons. Keoni's dagger and Chongo's handaxe both slice only through thin air, but Anar hacks the thing down with Col's sickle. The zombie collapses in a heap of dead flesh.

The second zombie approaches and menaces Anar, but it's too slow to attack the rogue just yet.

Keoni holds his ground, not wanting to expose himself to the zombie's jaws by rounding the corner.

Col grumpily hands his longspear to Bael, and watches the action unfold.

Bael extends the longspear past Anar, trying to distract the zombie and help the rogue avoid harm. The zombie seems to ignore his efforts, however.

Chongo swings his handaxe, this time to great effect, as it cleaves a large furrow of dead flesh across the dead pirate's chest. The thing stumbles back at the force of the blow, then steps forth again, seeking to feed.

*END ROUND 2*

[sblock=COMBAT ROUND 2 MECHANICS]
Kalen draws dagger, readies attack.

Anar takes 5' step, readies attack with sickle.

Zombie #1 takes 5' step.
Keoni attacks Zombie #1 with readied action vs. cover. Roll 9+1=10, MISS with dagger.
Chongo attacks zombie #1 with readied action, Roll 5+4=9, MISS with handaxe.
Anar attacks Zombie #1 with readied action, Roll 18+2=20, HIT with Sickle. 1d6+3 damage =8, Zombie #1 now -17 hp, destroyed!

Zombie #2 moves 10'

Keoni abides.

Col hands longspear to Bael.

Bael attempts Aid Another to increase Anar's AC. Roll 6-1=5, Aid Another fails.

Chongo attacks Zombie #2 with handaxe. Roll 18+4=22, HIT! 1d6+4 damage =10! Zombie #2 -10 hp, Seriously Wounded!
[/sblock]

Round 3 Initiative

24: Kalen
23: Anar
19: Ravenous Zombies (Z#1 Destroyed; Z#2 -10 hp, Seriously Wounded)
16: Keoni
15: Col
13: Bael
4: Chongo (13/14 hp)


Effects: Keoni's Aura: Power +1; Kalen: Mage Armor.

Please state actions for Round 3, Rhun excepted for already having done so.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 18, 2007)

"Smash it, Chongo!" Bael yells as he attempts to divert the zombie's efforts to enable Chongo to hit it hard once again.
Longspear -1 (not including cover penalties) to Aid Other: +2 Atk to Chongo


----------



## stonegod (Jan 18, 2007)

"*Cut* it! Donna listen to that fool elf!" Col wondered why it was so difficult to distinguish between cutt'n and smash'n. He gripped his wand and stepped behind his big friend, ready to heal as needed.

OOC: Ready an action to use the wand on any of the group nearby.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2007)

Anar strikes at the "wounded" zombie with the sickle, hoping to take it down before it can injure him or one of his companions.


*OOC: Attack +2, Damage 1d6+3 (with Keoni's power aura)*


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 18, 2007)

Hesitant to break ranks, Keoni holds his ground, keeping an eye for any more zombies or anything else that might require him.  But until that time he focuses his mind on bolstering the efforts of his comrades.  These zombies were falling much more easily than the last batch.  When prepared, this group was a mighty one.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 18, 2007)

"*Chop, chop, keep up the good work there*!" Kalen stays ready with his thin elven blade offering encoureagement to the front line.

Readied action to step up and strike if there is an opening.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 18, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 3 (PARTIAL)*

*Kalen* watches carefully, his dagger readied to lend its blade should the need arise.

Anar grips the sickle in both hands, and swings at the remaining zombie, but the curved blade whistles past the undead thing.

The zombie retaliates more swiftly than Anar anticipates, and in a horrible moment the dead pirate's awful jaws close on Anar's throat! The rogue falls to the ground in a gurgling fountain of blood, as the rest of the party looks on, horrified by this sudden and gruesome turn of events!

Keoni up next...

[sblock=ROUND 3 MECHANICS]
Kalen readies action to move and attack.

Anar attacks Zombie #2 with sickle, Roll 8+2=10, MISS

Zombie #2 attacks Anar with bite. Roll 20! Auto Hit. Crit threat roll 16+4=20, HIT vs. AC 16. Critical Hit confirmed. Total damage =16. Anar falls to -8/8 hp, Dying!
[/sblock]

OOC: hafrogman, I was thinking about NPCing Keoni to step into the breach left by Anar's near-death, and have him attack the zombie, but I thought I'd check with you first...


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 18, 2007)

Cursing his own confidence, Keoni quickly darts around Chongo's back to stand over the fallen rogue.  He swings visciously at the zombie.  Then he focuses his mind once more to attempt to stem the flow of blood from Anar's body.

"Kill it or push it back!"

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, he'll take the long way around Chongo's back to avoid the AoO.  Then attack the zombie.

Attack +1, damage 1d4+1

Then switch aura to vigor[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 18, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 3 (COMPLETE)*

*Kalen* watches carefully, his dagger readied to lend its blade should the need arise.

Anar grips the sickle in both hands, and swings at the remaining zombie, but the curved blade whistles past the undead thing.

The zombie retaliates more swiftly than Anar anticipates, and in a horrible moment the dead pirate's awful jaws close on Anar's throat! The rogue falls to the ground in a gurgling fountain of blood, as the rest of the party looks on, horrified by this sudden and gruesome turn of events!

Keoni reacts swiftly as Anar fals, circling behind Chnogo to stand over Anar and fill in the gap at the doors. He slashes with his silver dagger at the zombie, carving another furrow in the thing's rotten flesh. Concentratin briefly, he focuses the power of the storm serpents to aid in Anar's healing.

Col sees that the bone wand is needed once more, and steps closer to tap Anar. Thankfully, the grievous wound in the rogue's neck closes substantially thanks to the wand's healing magic.

Bael once more tries to poke at the zombie with Col's longspear, but the spear's tip catches on the stone floor with a click, and the warmage cannot bring the weapon up in time to help.

Chongo, spurred by the urgency of Anar's plight, brings the blade of his handaxe around once more and connects hard, separating the zombie's head from its body. The undead form slumps soundlessly, bringing the battle to an end.

*END COMBAT*

[sblock=ROUND 3 MECHANICS]
Kalen readies action to move and attack.

Anar attacks Zombie #2 with sickle, Roll 8+2=10, MISS

Zombie #2 attacks Anar with bite. Roll 20! Auto Hit. Crit threat roll 16+4=20, HIT vs. AC 16. Critical Hit confirmed. Total damage =16. Anar falls to -8/8 hp, Dying!

Keoni moves 10', attacks zombie #2 with dagger. Roll 17+1=1=18, HIT! 1d4+1 damage =3. Zombie #2 -13 hp, Heavily Wounded. Aura changed to Vigor.

Col takes 5' step, activates wand of CLW on Anar. 1d8+1 healing =6. Anar rises to -2/8 hp, stabilizes.

Bael attempts Aid Another to help Chongo's attack. Roll 1, FAILED.

Chongo attacks Zombie #2 with handaxe, Roll 20! Auto Hit! 1d6+3 damage =8. Zombie -21 hp, destroyed!
[/sblock]
~~~~~
In the battle's aftermath, Keoni kneels over Anar's form, meditating until the rogue's eyes open and he is strong enough to get to his feet. *(Anar's hp to 4/8)*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 18, 2007)

The old man taps the rogue once more with his wand, then repeats the eye cutting out ritual once more. Wasn't there something about cutting a sigil in the head? Or was that for the Brood Fever? Carsed tomes and their misdirections!

Once finished, Col grabs his longspear back with a *harumph*.

OOC: Charges noted.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 18, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man taps the rogue once more with his wand, then repeats the eye cutting out ritual once more. Wasn't there something about cutting a sigil in the head? Or was that for the Brood Fever? Carsed tomes and their misdirections!
> 
> One finished, Col grabs his longspear back with a *harumph*.
> 
> OOC: Charges noted.



With one more charge from the wand of healing, Anar's wound heals completely, and he feels good as new!
*(1d8+1 healing =8, Anar to 8/8 hp.)*


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 18, 2007)

Keoni spits on the fallen zombie.

"Accursed things."

He hefts his shield and dagger once again, looking down the corridor, hoping that no more of the dead men lurk beyond his sight.

[sblock=ooc]Aura = senses[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 18, 2007)

Bael shrugs as Mad Col snatches back his spear.  Picking up his own longbow, Bael is ready to move again.  He pats Anar on the shoulder.  "That was a close one for you," he says.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2007)

Anar's eyes flutter open, and he again finds himself looking up at the faces of his companions. He quickly brings hand to his neck, and sighs with relief as he finds the flesh knitted back together.

Standing, the rogue gives a shudder. "I can still hear the sound of my flesh tearing beneath that things teeth. This place is most assuredly cursed." Anar shakes his head. It is obvious that the place is wearing him down.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 19, 2007)

"You best be thank'n the Diocese of The White Hall for their necromatic ways, me hearty," Col says to Anar, holding up the wand. "Good thing the Persecution of 470 nay wipe them out or this hear trinket not be save'n yer life." Peering down the hall with a keen eye, the old man continues, "Best be check'n to see if more of them thar walk'n bodies be 'bout in the hall before check'n ta see if Penkus be still scratch'n behind one."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2007)

Anar nods heartily at Col's words. "Not only does the Diocese of the White Hall deserve my thanks, but you as well my friend. If not for your ability to use that 'trinket', we would most like all be in the grave by now."

Anar rubs his neck with one hand as he moves to recover the dropped sickle. The weapon was handy, but had one drawback...you had to be close to use it. And getting close to those ravenous undead abominations took all the courage the rogue could muster. Still, better him than his friends.

Anar collects the dropped sunrod as well, and then heads back down the hallway, clapping Chongo on the back as he passes the tribesmen. This time, Anar passes the sidedoor and continues on in the direction the zombies came from, moving as silently as possible.


*OOC: Move Silently +5*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2007)

"*We'll make it through. We're doing well so far*."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2007)

"*Are they susceptible to fire? Would a torch work better than a knife on them do you think?*"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 19, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Are they susceptible to fire? Would a torch work better than a knife on them do you think?*"



"I'm not getting close enough to find out!" Bael says just to make sure there is no mistaking his role.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 19, 2007)

"Flesh be as likely to burn dead or no, Master Kalen. Fire be fine."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 19, 2007)

Passing by the double doors to the south for the moment, the party proceeds east down the wide hallway from whence came the latest pair of zombies. After angling southeast for about 30 feet, the hallway opens eastward into a roughly rectangular room, its roof supported by four pillars. The room is almost entirely flooded, and the air is thick with humidity and a rank odor. Bits of flotsam drift in the dirty water, but it is impossible to tell what this room might once have been used for.

There are no signs of life...or 'unlife'.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 19, 2007)

Col takes his spear and pokes at the water, trying to judge its depth.

OOC: Does it fill the room floor to ceiling? How deep?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col takes his spear and pokes at the water, trying to judge its depth.
> 
> OOC: Does it fill the room floor to ceiling? How deep?



OOC: The party is standing in puddles at the moment. At its deepest, toward the back of the room, it seems the water may be about chest-deep.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2007)

Anar frowns at the water and holds the sunrod high to get a good look at the chamber. "Seems to me there could be a way out here by swimming...but who knows what lurks in that water."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 19, 2007)

The old man fishes out a few copper coins and tosses them in various points about the deeper part of the water. He listens for any reaction and watches to see of the coins drift. "Lets see if that thar do anythin'."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 19, 2007)

"Let's leave this be for the moment," suggests Bael as he peers into the water before them.  "I can swim a bit, but until we know it is all clear down here, I don't want any surprises."

"Let's go back to those doors and have a look."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 19, 2007)

Keoni nods with Bael's comment.

"Unless there is a creature dwelling here, best to check for another exit first.  I'd rather not swim into the unknown unless I must."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man fishes out a few copper coins and tosses them in various points about the deeper part of the water. He listens for any reaction and watches to see of the coins drift. "Lets see if that thar do anythin'."



Col's coins elicit no response from the placid surfaace of the murky water. They hit the water's surface with a 'plunk', then sink lazily out of sight, nothing more.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2007)

Anar shrugs at Col as the coins do nothing bu sink beneath the water, and then turns around and heads back to the doors they had passed. Again, the rogue presses his ears against the doors, hoping to get a clue to what lies beyond.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 19, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar shrugs at Col as the coins do nothing bu sink beneath the water, and then turns around and heads back to the doors they had passed. Again, the rogue presses his ears against the doors, hoping to get a clue to what lies beyond.



*(Anar, Listen Check)*
Anar kneels down at the base of the latest pair of double doors, and listens closely. At first, he hears only silence. But then, a chill runs down his spine as he picks up an all-too-familiar sound...shuffling steps, and low moaning. Definitely more undead! The echoes of the damp tunnel play tricks on Anar's ears, making it impossible for him to tell how many of the zombies lurk beyond the doors.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2007)

Anar stands and backs away from the door. "More of those zombie things," he says with a shudder.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 19, 2007)

Keoni considers the door, rebalancing the dagger in his hands and raising up his shield a little bit higher.  He closes his eyes for a moment, trying to calm his nerves, focusing on the Storm Serpents.  They have seen him this far. . .

"Perhaps swimming is not so bad?"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 19, 2007)

Keoni said:
			
		

> "Perhaps swimming is not so bad?"



Bael sighs. "If we knew it lead somewhere, I'd agree with you," Bael says as he scratches a pointed ear with the tip of the stave of his longbow. "Do we secure this area? Or head back past where we came in?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 22, 2007)

Chongo frowns at the pool as he moves to take up position near the entrance to the room ... just in case the Walking Dead find their way to the dead end. "Chongo think that having wall to our back help us. We know attacks only come from one direction. . . Or Chongo close, bar door while others look in pool."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 22, 2007)

Keoni shrugs at Bael's comment.

"It was an attempt at a joke.  I have no wish to drown in a cave that never surfaces.  Still, the walking dead have proven formidable foes.  It only took a pair of the things to nearly bring down one of our own.  However, we may not have a choice."

He gestures to the door in front of them.

"If we are to rest, I would wish it to be in a room with a door.  If we can survive another encounter, perhaps we could barricade ourselves inside, instead of attempting to keep something else from escaping."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2007)

"*I'm a fair swimmer and I can conjure my own fey lights. I can dive into the unknown and scout out where it goes. The last time I swam through an underground pool, however, it opened into a dragon's lair and I became her apprentice for a decade. That's where I learned the light trick I did on Vark's man, by the way. This one is not wide enough to encompass one as large as Matsu Dargus though so this should be different*."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2007)

*Anar*

"The pool, then? And if it proves to be of no use, then we can try the zombies? We can always crack the door a bit and peer in...try to see how many there are."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 22, 2007)

"Aye. We do know where there be monsters, let us clear out this 'ere room first." Looking at the elf, Col adds. "Best be tie'n a rope to ya that Chongo can be pull'n ya out if need be."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 22, 2007)

Keoni said:
			
		

> Keoni shrugs at Bael's comment.
> 
> "It was an attempt at a joke.



"Oh," Bael mutters in understanding and then smiles at the dragon shaman. "Sorry."

"Okay, the pool it is then."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 22, 2007)

The course of action set, the party makes preparations to see what lies beneath the pool of murky water. 

Kalen intones the words of a spell, and several dancing motes of light wink into existence and float nearby. (Cast Dancing Lights) The party then ties a length of sturdy rope around the beguiler's waist, and Chongo and Keoni take hold of the end, hoping their strength to be sufficient to pull their companion back out, should something go amiss. With these preparations finished, Kalen nods and plunges into the water.

The pool of water is not so cold as Kalen expected, though it is a bit rank. The elf wades, unmolested, out to the deepest part, then with a grimace, takes a deep breath and dives beneath. With the nimbus of his dancing lights aiding his keen vision, Kalen gets a good look at the depths of the pool. This water appears to have flooded the chamber through various cracks in the wall and floor. It only takes a few moments to determine with conclusivity that there is no point of egress to be found here.

Moments later, Kalen stands on dry ground once more, his fine clothing sopping wet, and feeling the need for a good, hot bath.

What next?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2007)

"*Damn, Damn, Damn, Damn. Its fine at the top here but its really terrible down beneath. No dragon waiting to teach me charms, rank filthy water, and no exits out. Bael, my good fellow, do you have a prestidigitation prepared, I need a good magical cleansing. Please say 'Yes of course Kalenestarianthalus, here you go.'* "


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 22, 2007)

"Chongo think you be fine. Water only hurt when lungs out of air."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 22, 2007)

Bael smiles at Kalen, both for having met no harm and cleverly asking for assistance. "Unfortunately, my friend, even if I had knowledge of that incantation, I would be saving my energy for our zombie friends in the next room."

"Speaking of which, shall we?" he asks, gesturing with head back towards the exit of this submerged room.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 23, 2007)

Keoni nods.

"I suppose we must."

His dagger and shield at the ready, Keoni steps up to the door, ready to flank Chongo as they once again attempt to hold the Zombies at bay.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2007)

Kalen strokes the water out of his hair, picks up his hat from where he had put it down, puts it on tilted at an angle and says "*There, now I feel a little more fine. She taught me three different ways to bend men's minds to do the same thing but not one cantrip to dry off or clean up. Oh well, anybody have a torch they want to get ready? It might work better than a knife on these hungry dead*." In any case Kalen will take up position with his blade.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 23, 2007)

Col takes out his wand again, but nods at Kalen's suggestion. "But I only be have'n the sunrods, not'n that burns."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 23, 2007)

Keoni shakes his head.

"I have no torches, but it matters not.  I doubt they would stay still long enough to burn.  Cutting them to peices seems to be the way."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 23, 2007)

Anar gives the doors a careful search, to make sure they aren't trapped. Once satisfied, he steps back and gives the signal to Chongo. The burly Olman gives the stuck doors a swift kick, and the sunrod sheds its light into the room...

Beyond the doors lies an oddly-shaped room, whose ceiling is supported by three pillars. The room looks like it may have been used for storage once...old barrels and crates line some of the walls. But, it's the pair of ravenous zombie pirates that begin moving aggressively forward which dominate everyone's attention! Battle is joined!

*COMBAT!*







Initiative Round 1

27 Keoni
21 Kalen
17 Anar
14 Bael
7 Col
7 Zombies
4 Chongo

Effects: Kalen, Mage Armor; Keoni, Aura: Senses


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 23, 2007)

Almost relieved to be facing only two of the walking dead, Keoni braces himself for the zombies' approach.  However, his mind is still filled with the vision of what only two zombies did to Anar.  He holds his shield up to ward off the dead, and tightens his grip on his blade as he waits.  Once more his mind fills with the energy required to rend these foes apart.

[sblock=ooc]Change aura to power
Ready an action to attack the first zombie in range.
Attack +1, 1d4+1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2007)

Kalen lifts up his knife, ready to strike when the first zombie rushes Chongo.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 23, 2007)

Col delays until after the zombies move. If things go as they did last time, someone would need healing.

OOC: Ready action to heal.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 23, 2007)

"Give me some room!" Bael says in frustratration, preferring not to spend his last spell when there is cover in the way in the form of a friend.
Casts Disrupt Undead ranged touch +4 atk (Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot, but not including cover penalties) for 1d6+3 against Z1.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2007)

Not being in a position to really help, Anar waits for a chance to be of use.


*OOC: Delay*


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 24, 2007)

OOC: A couple of comments before I post the results of round 1. First, I NPC'd Chongo, and had him act to Bael's benefit by removing himself from the line of fire after his attack. I also assumed a delay from Bael, so he could get off his spell after Chongo got out of the way. Finally, I assumed Anar would ready an attack vs. the zombie as it approached, as I believe Rhun missed that opportunity. Anar is adjacent to that square, although the zombie gets the benefit of cover. He missed anyway, but I wanted to point that out. On with the show...

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

Keoni and *Kalen* each prepare themselves for the approaching undead to come within range of their daggers, while Anar does the same from the other side of the doorway, holding tightly to Col's sickle. The mad archivist stands behind, ready to lend aid with his bone wand, should any fall beneath the zombies' terrible jaws.

The undead plod forward as their brethren before them, mindlessly seeking to feed. As the first reaches the doorway, Keoni's dagger lashes out, slashing through dead flesh. From the side, Kalen follows up with an amazingly precise upstroke, neatly weaving his blade between Keoni and the doorframe. The zombie staggers back from the twin dagger blows.

To the west, the second zombie shambles forth, where Anar does not fare so well. The rogue's accuracy is frustrated by the poor angle, and the zombie remains unharmed.

Chongo hacks at the first zombie, and his handaxe carves away more rotten flesh from the horrid thing. Then, heeding Bael's call for space, he scrambles back, leaving the warmage with an open shot.

Bael makes the most of Chongo's opening, incanting the spell that has worked so well before. A bright stream of positive energy erupts from the elf's hand, sending the zombie spinning to the floor, where it lies motionless, dead flesh sizzling.

*END ROUND 1*

[sblock=Round 1 Mechanics]
Keoni readies attack with dagger. Changes aura to Power.

Kalen readies attack with dagger.

Anar readies attack with sickle.

Bael delays until after Chongo's action.

Col readies activation of CLW wand.

Zombie #1 moves 10'.

Keoni attacks Zombie #1 with readied action. Attack roll 13+1=14, HIT with silver dagger. 1d4+1 damage roll =3. Zombie #1 -3 hp, Lightly Wounded.

Kalen attacks Zombie #1 with readied action vs. cover. Attack roll 20! Auto Hit! 1d4 damage roll =3. Zombie #1 -6 hp, Moderately Wounded.

Zombie #2 moves 15'.

Anar attacks Zombie #2 with readied action vs. cover. Attack roll 11+2=13, MISS with sickle.

Chongo attacks Zombie #1 with handaxe. Attack roll 20! Auto Hit! 1d6+4 damage roll =6. Zombie #1 -12 hp, Heavily Wounded. Chongo takes 5' step.

Bael casts Disrupt Undead on Zombie #1. Ranged Touch Attack roll 19+4=23, HIT! 1d6+3 damage roll =5. Zombie #1 -17 hp, Destroyed! (Bael has no more spells for the day)[/sblock]






Initiative Round 2

27 Keoni (Aura: Power +1)
21 Kalen (Mage Armor)
17 Anar
7 Col
7 Zombies (#1 Destroyed; #2 Unharmed)
4 Chongo (13/14 hp)
4 Bael

Please state actions for round 2.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 24, 2007)

Bael sighs loudly in relief as the first zombie goes down without having harmed anyone. But now, out of spells, and not willing to close to melee and crowd out those more effective than himself, the elven warmage nocks an arrow.  If the zombie is not grappling, then Bael will fire an arrow, otherwise he'll ready to fire if the grapple is broken.
Fires arrow at non-grappling zombie (or Readies to do so) Longbow +4 for 1d8+1 (Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot).[sblock=ooc]I would have been satisfied if Bael had cast Disrupt Undead through cover, but it was nice that Chongo moved for him.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 24, 2007)

Col cackles as the zombie falls, and goads Chongo to finish the last on off. However, he still prepares to heal... just in case.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 24, 2007)

Chongo steps forward and hacks at the zombie, wishing for a weapon with a bigger heft.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2007)

Anar strikes out again with the sickle, hoping to manage a telling blow despite the poor positioning.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2007)

With the fall of the first foe, Keoni steps out, circling around the enemy to allow more of his friends a chance to strike.  His dagger comes lashing out again as he stands over the fallen zombie and attempts to send its friend to join it.

[sblock]5ft step southeast.
Attack +1, 1d4+1

Anar should be able to take his spot and not have cover issues anymore.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 24, 2007)

Kalen prepares to jump forward since his elven knife has been so effective against the zombie but when Keoni moves to the spot he was trying to get to Kalen maneuvers to use the shaman as living cover to place himself further down to surround the last dead pirate and flank with Anar. His knife lashes out at the slow zombie's back just after Keoni's.

ooc Keoni moves just below Kalen so Kalen will move through his ally's space using him as cover to prevent AoOs from the zombie. Kalen will then be flanking with Anar and will gain the flanking bonus on his strike, I believe.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 25, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

Keoni sidles to his left to make room for Anar in the doorway, but his dagger blow fails to connect with the remaining zombie.

*Kalen* considers trying to slip around behind the zombie, but he doesn't want to get in Chongo's way, and he also doesn't want to risk the thing's unnatural jaws. He decides to stay put for the moment.

Anar takes advantage of the spack Keoni opened up, sidestepping into the doorway, then chopping powerfully into the zombie with Col's sickle, leaving a nice wound in the curved blade's wake.

Col continues to stand at the ready with the healing wand in hand.

The zombie proves able to get the drop on Anar once again, and its nasty jaws close on the rogue's shoulder with predictably terrible results! The rogue manages to stay on his feet, despite the awful wound, but he looks pretty shaky.

Col immediately steps in and taps Anar with the bone wand, causing his wound to immediately close up some. It still bleeds, but not so badly now.

Chongo steps in closer to the zombie, hoping to put an end to its unlife, but the blade of his handaxe can;t quite get through the thing's rotting leather armor.

Bael pulls forth his bow and an arrow, then nocks and fires. He makes a brilliant shot, as the arrow flies unerringly between Chongo and Anar, to plunge right into the zombie's chest! Unfortunately, the dead pirate seems not even to notice the shaft now protruding from its body.

*END ROUND 2*

[sblock=ROUND 2 MECHANICS]
Keoni takes 5' step, attacks zombie. Attack roll 9+1=10, MISS with silver dagger.

Kalen readies an attack with his dagger.

Anar takes 5' step, attacks zombie. Attack roll 15+2=17, HIT with sickle. Damage roll 1d6+3=7. Zombie #2 -7 hp, Moderately Wounded.

Col readies activation of wand of CLW.

Zombie #2 attacks Anar. Attack roll 19+4=23, HIT vs. AC 16. Damage roll 1d6+3=7. Anar to 1/8 hp.

Col activates wand to heal Anar. Healing roll 1d8+1=4. Anar to 5/8 hp. (-1 Charge, Wand of CLW, Col)

Chongo takes 5' step, attacks zombie. Attack roll 8+4=12, MISS with handaxe.

Bael takes out longbow, then fires at Zombie #2 (vs. Cover). Attack roll 20! Auto HIT! Damage roll 1d8+1=0 after Damage Reduction. (-1 Arrow, Bael)[/sblock]






Initiative Round 3

27 Keoni (Aura: Power +1)
21 Kalen (Mage Armor)
17 Anar (5/8 hp)
7 Col
7 Zombies (#1 Destroyed; #2 -7 hp, Moderately Wounded)
4 Chongo (13/14 hp)
4 Bael

Please state actions for round 3.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 25, 2007)

Bael, now out of options and space, simply readies to fire if an opportunity presents itself.
Readies Longbow +4 for 1d8+1 if zombie not grappling. (Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 25, 2007)

"Carsed Chongo! Cannae you hit anythin' w' that axe?!" Col keeps his wand handy. Someone had to keep these fools together.

OOC: Ready to heal again.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 25, 2007)

Continuing to circle around the zombie, Keoni catches it between himself and the rogue.  Catching Anar's eye from the other side, the shaman does his best to coordinate their attacks, slicing when the zombie is turned away, hoping to score a telling blow.

[sblock=ooc]5ft step SW to flank with Anar
Attack +3, 1d4+1, etc. etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2007)

Kalen will move into the space Keoni opens up and add his blade to those striking the masticating dead man.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 25, 2007)

Anar cries out in pain from the terrible wound, but stays on his feet and slashes out at the creature again!


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 25, 2007)

Chongo steps into the room, giving room to those behind him and continues to slash at the walking dead.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 25, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 3*

Keoni steps around to the zombie's rear to flank the thing with Anar, but his dagger misses by a mile. 

*Kalen* waits for Chongo to give him some room.

Anar tries to take advantage of Keoni's position behind the dead pirate, but fares no better. The sickle misses its mark.

Col stands with wand at the ready, hopeful that no more charges must be expended.

The mad one's hopes are for naught, as the zombie once again lays into Anar with its toothsome jaws, and the unfortunate rogue falls once more, savagely bitten. Anar's life blood spills out on the cold stone floor.

Col once more strives again to minimize the damage, tapping the fallen Anar with the bone wand. The rogue's wounds close up some once more, but he remains unconscious.

Chongo steps over to the zombie's side, and hacks at it again with his handaxe. This time, the axe's blade cleaves directly into the zombie's chest, and the thing falls with a low moan. It twitches once upon its collapse, then lies still.

*END COMBAT*

[sblock=ROUND 3 MECHANICS]
Keoni takes 5' step, flanks with Anar. Attacks zombie, rolls 3+3=6, MISS with silver dagger.

Kalen delays until after Chongo acts.

Anar (flanking) attacks Zombie. Attack roll 4+4=8, MISS with sickle.

Col readies an activation of the wand of CLW.

Zombie attacks Anar. Attack roll 15+4=19, HIT vs. AC 16. Damage roll 1d6+3=9. Anar falls to  -4/8 hp, dying!

Col activates Wand of CLW to heal Anar. Healing roll 1d8+1=3, Anar rises to -1/8 hp, stabilizes. (-1 charge from Wand of CLW, Col)

Chongo takes 5' step, attacks Zombie. Attack roll 17+4=21, HIT with handaxe. Damage roll 1d6+4=9. Zombie #2 -16 hp, Destroyed![/sblock]

In the aftermath of the battle, Keoni's aura once more restores fallen Anar to some measure of health. (Anar to 4/8 hp)


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 25, 2007)

Chongo grins wickedly, his white teeth gleaming in the lit chamber. "Chongo think Chongo hit him hard enough for Col."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 25, 2007)

Breathing heavily from the exertion of the battle, Keoni surveys the room in which they find themselves.  He looks over the group and their assorted wounds and haggard looks.

"If we remove our hosts, this room will probably suit us for the night.  One check for anything else lurking in the shadows, and then we should rest, prepare for our escape on the morrow."

[sblock=ooc]Aura: Senses (+1 spot, listen, initiative)

Search the room
Search +5

If nothing wants to eat us in here, it is probably time to drag the zombies out, barricade the door shut and try and rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 25, 2007)

(Search Check)

Keoni begins checking out the room carefully. There are numerous shelves and barrels which indicate that this room was certainly used for storage long ago. Unfortunately, most of the items that once stocked the room have since decayed, rusted, or spoiled. However, Keoni's efforts turn up several lengths of rope, some dusty sacks, a few barrels of still-potable water, a hammer, and a hooded lantern (although no oil). There seems to nothing else remarkable or threatening about this room.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 25, 2007)

The old man grins and nods at Chongo's remark, and pats the man on the shoulder. When Anar comes too, he once again taps the rogue with the wand. "You do need ta stop bath'n in whatever ya use, son. Them hungry dead do be like'n yer taste."

Seeing the others prepare for the night, Col paces back and forth a bit, deep in thought. "Mayhap Anar go listen at tha' other door ta make sure nothin' still thar. Then, maybe we can tie them thar ropes near the door ta rig some sort of noise make'n ta help keep guard?"

OOC: Xp and 3 charged noted.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 25, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man grins and nods at Chongo's remark, and pats the man on the shoulder. When Anar comes too, he once again taps the rogue with the wand. "You do need ta stop bath'n in whatever ya use, son. Them hungry dead do be like'n yer taste."



(One more use of the wand raises Anar's hp by 4 to 8/8)


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 25, 2007)

The stocky warrior pats the quiver strapped to his waist. "Chongo can block door with javelins, spears."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2007)

This is truly getting ridiculous," says Anar as Col heals him. "No offense meant to any of you, but I would much rather regain consciousness in a nice, comfortable house of ill repute than here with you."

At Col's suggestion, Anar nods and moves to listen at the door.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 26, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> This is truly getting ridiculous," says Anar as Col heals him. "No offense meant to any of you, but I would much rather regain consciousness in a nice, comfortable house of ill repute than here with you."
> 
> At Col's suggestion, Anar nods and moves to listen at the door.




"Chongo likes whores and ale as much as next man, but Chongo no knows how Anar knows way out. This good place; we sleep here, rest."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 26, 2007)

Even though he lacks any real firepower until after they rest, Bael accompanies Anar to the doors in the room they originally entered. "I'd love to get out of here tonight," he mutters as the pair make their way to the doors.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2007)

You and I both," says the rogue. "I keep finding myself unconscious, with my lifeblood spilling upon the floor. I always found danger and excitement to be quite stimulating. But I must admit, this place is beyond the scope of my experience."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2007)

Keoni can only shrug at Bael and Anar's enthusiasm for pushing on.  It is for their sake that he has suggested rest.

"The Storm Serpents preserve me, I can go on if you insist, but I fear for all our lives if we push too far.  We fall or stand together, as one.  If you fall, my strength lessens.  I suggest resting for that reason, given this defensible location.  However, if you insist, I will lend you my aid as long as I can."

He looks to Chongo for help in reasoning with the others, but it seems they are fighting a losing battle.  He looks around at the supplies he found for a moment and looks to the tribesman.

"If we can persuade them to rest, moving the barrels to the doorway would make a better lock than the spears.  Together, we should be able to place them."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 26, 2007)

Bael holds the sunrod forth as he and Anar slip cautiously back through the tunnels to the room where the zombies initially were encountered (I'm assuming the others made arrangements for an alternative light source?). Anar's skin crawls as the pair step over the bodies of the fallen zombies, memories of his numerous near-death experiences coming to mind. Both adventurers wrinkle their noses at the lingering smell of death. The two walk over to the single door in the northwest corner, and Anar gives a listen (Listen Check) but he hears nothing from the other side.

With no sign of any further zombies nearby, this seems as good a time as any to hole up and rest.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 26, 2007)

Chongo waits for the light to return, grimly contemplating the thought of the only remaining light source being lost to the Walking Dead.

Upon their return, he begins moving rubble and the various remnants of whomever once lived down here towards the entrance of the room. ((OOC - Survival check to try to make the room a bit more comfortable and more defensible?))

"Chongo stay here and rest. How many lightsticks are there?"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 26, 2007)

Now away from most of the group, Bael doesn't feel as courageous.  "Nothing here, Anar.  I say we head back and rest with the others and start fresh in the morning."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 27, 2007)

With no obvious threat nearby, the party decides to hunker down in the supply room for a chance to rest.

Chongo, Keoni, and Anar, working together, are able to push the water barrels over in front of the double doors. The group then piles the barrels up with some dirty wooden planks that they find stacked in one of the cubbies. When the work is completed, the doors are blocked nicely. A concerted effort could surely still breach the doorway, but the junk in the way should at least slow the intruder down, and give a noisy warning to boot.

The group decides to set up a rotating watch to allow the spellcasters the opportunity to recover their magic: Bael and Col together to start, then passing the duty to Keoni, then Chongo, and finally Anar and Kalen together at the end. With this decided upon, everyone settles in and tries to get some sleep.

Sleep doesn't come easy on the cold, stone floor, and an annoying dripping sound echoes from somewhere, but eventually slumber does come. Some time during Keoni's watch, the young shaman thinks he might hear something moving from the other side of the doors, but the noise stops before he can be certain, and it doesn't happen again.

Finally, after an extremely uncomfortable night, the party rouses. Muscles are sore and stiff, and bellies hungry, but the rest has accomplished its purpose. The group discusses what to do next as they remove their makeshift barrier from the door.

(Spells regained for all. Chongo raised to 14/14 hp)


----------



## Legildur (Jan 27, 2007)

"We need to find a way out of this nightmare," Bael says as he scratches a pointy ear. "But first things first. We should be prepared for trouble as soon as we open the door.  Then I say we double check what we have already cleared.  That way we'll know our backs are safe before we try and progress."

"And I really need a bath," he adds as he sniffs his own underarm  "And a wine."

"I have another sunrod if needed," he offers after digging into his pack.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 27, 2007)

Chongo nods. "Bael speaks truth. We know here is safe; flee here if we are swarmed." The Olman checks his armor for any tears before adjusting it one last time, then flourishes his hand axe with a grin.

"We kill more walking dead. Find this 'Pankus' - he may know way out. If not ... Chongo strong, Chongo can dig, but Chongo not sure he can get out of here."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2007)

"I've three torches in my pack I believe," says Anar. "We can use them once the sunrod burns itself out. But we should escape as soon as we can, before all of our light is gone." That said, he stands ready with sickle as the door is open.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 27, 2007)

"I can be creat'n the emergency light if need be, and I do be hav'n a brace of sunrods meself. But I do be agree'n that we best be check'n where we 'ave been befer we do go more into the darken depths."

OOC: Col's going to rememorize most of the same spells save _shield of faith_ which he's swapping for _prot v evil_.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 29, 2007)

Bael strikes the tip of his second sunrod, to light the party's way, and the group cautiously proceeds forth from the store room.

A quick but careful foray to the east turns up no dangers down that passage, undead or otherwise. Likewise, a cautious examination of the pillared room wherein the zombies first made their foul presence known...nothing moving there. It appears that if Keoni really did hear something moving in the hall the night before, it must have slipped away to parts unknown once again.

With the situation safe for now, it falls to the party to choose where to explore next.

(Double doors leading west from the initial entrance hallway ('A'), or single door in the northwest of the first zombie fight room ('B')?)


----------



## Legildur (Jan 29, 2007)

Bael, carrying his longbow in his left hand and the lit sunrod in his right, shudders as they exit the storeroom.  "And so it begins again," he mutters in anticipation of the (long) day ahead. "I say we take the single door first," the elven warmage suggests.  "Anar and I head nothing behind it yesterday, and we can better control the battle through a single door."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 29, 2007)

"Chongo think we end up in each room, it makes no difference which first. Single door as good as double doors."

He collects his javelins and returns them to the slender quiver at his waist. The savage runs a thumb across the resharpened edge of his handaxe and grins. 

"No Zombie Master here to order the dead not to walk."

A night's worth of sleep seemed to have reinvigorated his spirits.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 29, 2007)

*Kalen*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "And I really need a bath," he adds as he sniffs his own underarm




"*While there is that pool here, I can't recommend the quality of these particular facilities. Best to use those of another establishment. This right hand door looks good to me*."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 29, 2007)

Keoni nods with the others, and hefts his shield and dagger once more.  Morning has dawned, and it is once again time to move forward.  The rest has restored his resolve and he stands ready to do battle.  The spirit of the Storm Serpents rests strong within him, and fills him with their power.

[sblock=ooc]Aura = senses (+1 spot, listen, initiative)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2007)

Anar moves to listen at the single door one last time before the group attempts to breach the portal. He draws his borrowed sickle as he does so.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 29, 2007)

Chongo moves just south of the door and prepares himself to attack whatever comes out of the door.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 29, 2007)

(With stonegod's access uncertain for today, I'll press on...)

Anar listens carefully at the single door, but hears nothing from the other side. After a careful search for traps turns up nothing, the group stands ready to proceed, and Chongo shoulders open the door.

On the other side, a short hallway snakes winds northwest to another sodden door. A few small, pale centipedes skitter away in the golden glow of Bael's sunrod, disappearing through cracks in the walls, but no threat emerges. 

Pressing on, Anar listens at this newest door, and searches it. Hearing no sound from the other side, and finding nothing dangerous, the party continues through.

Beyond, the party looks in upon a 20x15 room, supported by a single pillar. Another wooden door exits in the room's western wall. The floor here is stained darkly, and some lengths of rusty chain are bolted to the walls in several places. The purpose of the room is not clear, but it is easy to speculate that at one time people may have been imprisoned here...or worse.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2007)

Anar speaks, but keeps his voice low so that it cannot be heard from behind the new door. "As interesting as this place might be if not for our life or death situation, I think we should press on. Though perhaps a quick search of the room is in order."


*OOC: Anar will quickly search the room (+3 search) and then listen at the new door (+2 listen - keoni's aura).*


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 29, 2007)

"Chongo think all halls lead to same place; this looks like hidden place for pirates or smugglers. Chongo think there may be way out - people who built this have to have a way into tunnels besides small hole."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 29, 2007)

Keoni takes a quick look around the room with Anar, but there seems little of importance here.

"Yes, we push on."

[sblock=Note on Aura]Search +5

Note that Senses Aura is to spot/listen but not search[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 29, 2007)

Bael patiently waits for the opportunity to once again support the group.  Although he is thankful that he haven't had to do sothus far today.  "Push on," agrees Bael.  "There has to be another exit somewhere down here."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 30, 2007)

Col peers at the chains and whatnot, apparently morbidly fascinated. "Ehrm? Yar, move on lets."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 30, 2007)

Anar gives a quick search of the room, but turns up nothing of interest. At the group's urging, he checks the next door. Discovering nothing interesting, Anar leads the way onward. 

Beyond the door, the party finds a small 5' square room with another door to the west. With nary a pause, Anar once more listens and searches. He hears the sound of water gently flowing from the other side. The door looks to be free of dangers, so the group opens the door and moves on into the next room.

Within, four great wooden pillars rise up to support the ceiling, which sags dangerously in places and is thick with hanging strands of fungus. Several doors line the walls - one to the west (from which comes a muffled sloshing sound), two to the north (the western of which is badly damaged and hangs askew on its one remaining hinge), and one to the east (which looks as though it must lead back into the first east-west hallway), in addition to the door just used.

To the south, the ceiling has collapsed, leaving the southern part of the room choked with debris. A rippling pool of water reaches halfway into the room from this wall of stone and rubble. It seems that a wooden pier once extended into this pool, but all that remains now are several rotting wooden pilings protruding from the water. A man's body floats face down among them.

Actions?


----------



## Legildur (Jan 30, 2007)

"Probably a smuggler," Bael muses on the body as he looks around at the dilapidated room. "Why would there have been a pier?  Unless a boat was to pull up at it?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 30, 2007)

Kalen will quietly peek around the damaged door.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 30, 2007)

Keoni gives a glance towards the body floating in the water.

"It concerns me that everyone we meet here is dead.  Col, may I borrow your spear?  I wish to check our friend here. . . from a distance."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 30, 2007)

"Here." Chongo offers Keoni one of his javelins, and looks to the water uncomfortably. The barbarian will stay near the shaman while he pokes at the body...just in case it rises as one of the undead.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2007)

Anar takes up a position near Kalen, sickle in hand, ready to help should anything untoward happen to the curious elf.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 30, 2007)

Keoni looks doubtfully at Chongo's offering.

"If I wanted to be standing that close, I'd use my own spear.  I'd rather not be standing next to that thing when it wakes up hungry. . . unless it's really dead, in which case I can try and pull it in."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 30, 2007)

Chongo shrugs and replaces the javelin in his quiver. "Chongo understands. When dead can walk, Chongo not know what to do besides slice them to pieces."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 30, 2007)

Kalen peers past the wrecked door, while Anar stands by his side. In the light of Bael's sunrod, the elf sees part of a small room, which appears to be strewn with junk...broken pieces of wood, rusted metal, and the like. It may bear closer examination, but Kalen's study is suddenly interrupted by the activites of his companions...

Keoni and Chongo approach the shore of the water, discussing how best to probe the dead man's body floating therein. Before Col can throw in his two cents, or provide Keoni with his longspear, the surface of the water erupts in activity! Five dark brown crabs, each two feet in diameter, with claws the size of daggers, surge forth to attack!

Chongo and Keoni spot them just before they scuttle forth from the water's edge, and are able to respond to the sudden hostility.

*COMBAT!*







Intitative, Surprise Round

18: Keoni (Aura: Senses)
17: Small Monstrous Crabs (x5)
10: Chongo

Partial actions for Keoni and Chongo?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 30, 2007)

For once not faced with the walking dead, Keoni quickly reverts to instinct.  He hurls his dagger with all his might at the first of the crabs, ready to switch back to his prefered weaponry.

[sblock=ooc]Throw dagger at Crab #1
Attack +2
Damage 1d4

Switch aura to power.[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 30, 2007)

Chongo grins at the sight of the larger-than-usual crabs. "Fresh meat!" He steps forward and brings his handaxe down on the closest crab.

((OOC - The crabs go before me, so I'll move to where I can cleave the most and hit the first one.))


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 31, 2007)

*COMBAT SURPRISE ROUND*

Instinctively, Keoni hurls his silver dagger at the first crab he sees, but the blade bounces harmlessly off the creature's shell and lands in the shallow water.

The crabs swarm forth to attack hungrily, pincers clacking! The first moves toward Chongo, and as it tries to grab his legs with a claw, the Olman brings down his handaxe, chopping messily through the crab's carapace, and nearly killing it. The crab's claw clicks near Chongo's knee, but the barbarian steps back and avoids it.

The second, and the then the third, crab swarm onto Keoni each one grabbing ahold of the now weaponless islander. Their claws constrict the young man's limbs painfully, as the pair of crabs cling tightly to him.

The last two crabs scuttle forth to better positions where their own claws may be brought to bear.

Chongo tries to land a finishing blow on the wounded crab with his handaxe, but he stumbles a bit, and the weak blow never comes close.

*END SURPRISE ROUND*

[sblock=Surprise Round Mechanics]
Keoni attacks Crab #1, thrown dagger. Attack roll 8+2=10, MISS! Changes Aura to Power.

Crab #1 takes 5' step, attempts to grapple Chongo. Chongo gets an AOO, rolls 18+4=22, HIT! Damage roll 1d6+4=7, Crab #1 -7 hp, Critically Wounded. Crab makes Touch attack for grapple, Roll 6+1=7, MISS vs. Touch AC 12.

Crab #2 takes 5' step, grapples Keoni. No AOO, Keoni is unarmed. Crab touch attack roll 14+1=15, HIT vs. Touch AC 12. Opposed Grapple Check: Crab roll 12+0=12, Keoni roll 7+1=8. Crab Wins grapple check! Constrict damage roll 2d4=5. Keoni to 6/11 hp. Crab #2 enters Keoni's square, Grappling.

Crab #3 takes 5' step, grapples Keoni. No AOO, touch attack hits automatically because Keoni is already being grappled. Opposed Grapple check: Crab rolls 9+0=9, Keoni rolls 4+1=5, Crab wins! Constrict damage 2d4=3. Keoni to 3/11 hp. Crab #3 enters Keoni's square, joins the grapple.

Crab #4 moves 15'.

Crab #5 moves 10'.

Chongo attacks Crab #1 with handaxe, Roll 1. Auto MISS.
[/sblock]






Intitative, Round 1

28: Kalen
18: Keoni (3/11 hp, Grappling Crab #2 and Crab #3)(Aura: Power)
17: Small Monstrous Crabs (#1: -7 hp, Critically Wounded; #2: Unharmed, Grappling Keoni; #3: Unharmed, Grappling Keoni; #4: Unharmed; #5: Unharmed)
16: Bael
10: Chongo
10: Anar
7: Col
Map Note: 'G' indicates Keoni, Crab #2, and Crab #3, grappling in the same square.

Please state actions for Round 1


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

"Carsed, boneless vermin! Get 'em off 'em, Chongo!" Col spits as the swarm descends upon them. With a quick step to the side, he reaches into his pocket. That sailor wasn't going down if Col could help it.

OOC: Five foot step south. If Keoni is still up, draw a dagger and stab one of the (now lacking Dex bonus) crabs. Otherwise, take out the wand and zappity zap.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2007)

Keoni lets out a wordless scream as the crab claws crush the life out of him.  His bare hands scrabble at the claws as he tries to pry them from his body.

[sblock=ooc]Change aura to Vigor . . . sadly too late to affect himself.
Attempt to escape the grapple of crab #2[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2007)

Seeing the new threat, Anar rushes forward into combat, chopping at the nearest of the crabs with the sickle.


*Attack Crab#4: Attack +2, damage 1d6+2*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2007)

"*As brainless as the pony spider, right*?" With lightning speed Kalen draws his bow and fires an arrow at the crab directly in his line of fire, not waiting for a response.

ooc at #4 who is not in melee yet.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 31, 2007)

Chongo scowls as he misses the nearly-dead crab. Keoni's cries draw his attention and he carefully aims for the larger of the two crabs, trying to crack its shell with his handaxe.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 31, 2007)

Seeing Keoni in dire need, Bael takes a step out of range of the nearest crab and launches his trademark bolt of energy at a crab grappling the dragon shaman.
5ft step east and cast Magic Missile at crab grappling Keoni (1d4+3 damage)[sblock=ooc]If only Keoni weren't grappled, Bael had a nice spell to soften the shells of these crabs - Hail of Stones - 1d4+2 bludgeoning damage in a 5ft radius.  But, knowing my luck, they have DR...[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 1, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

*Kalen* swiftly unlimbers his bow, and fires an arrow at the nearest crab, but careful of its proximity to Chongo and Bael, his aim is slightly off. The crab escapes harm.

Keoni shifts his focus to one of healing, then tries to pull himself free from the bestting crustaceans. He manages to pull free of one set of pincers, but the second crab holds tight, preventing the young dragon shaman from getting clear.

The first crab reaches forth again for Chongo, prompting the barbarian to bring his handaxe down on the creature, but the crab's shell withstands the blow. The crab grabs ahold of Chongo's leg, but the stocky barbarian pulls his limb free before any damage can be done.

The second crab tries to close its claws tightly on Keoni again, but the islander resists mightily. Fighting as he is against one crab's embrace, the third crab brings its claw up around Keoni's midsection and squeezes, crushing his midsection. Keoni collapses with broken ribs and internal injuries.

The fourth crab tries to grab ahold of Bael, but the elven warmage dances nimbly away from the snapping pincers.

The final crab tries to grab Chongo in its claw, but the barbarian likewise avoids the grasping appendage.

Bael steps back from the closest menacing crab, and looses a bolt of magical force at one of the crabs which had falled Keoni. The missile cracks the crab's shell, but does not kill it.

Chongo chops at the second crab in retaliation for the fallen dragon shaman, but again fails to penetrate the vermin's hard carapace.

Anar strides over to a position opposite Chongo and strikes with Col's sickle, but even his advantageous position is not enough to land a solid strike with the slashing weapon.

Col, seeing Keoni's desperate plight, draws forth the wand of healing, even as the near crab's claw slices his forearm painfully. Ignoring the wound, the archivist taps Keoni, whose eyes flutter open at the wand's magical touch.

*END ROUND 1*

[sblock=ROUND 1 MECHANICS]
Kalen draws his bow, and fires an arrow at Crab #4 (Yes, it is into melee...determined by adjacency, sorry. -1 Arrow) Attack Roll 14+3-4=13, MISS.

Keoni switches aura to healing, tries to escape grapple. Opposed grapple check, Keoni roll 13+1=14, Crab #2 roll 18+0=18, Crab #3 roll 1+0=1. Keoni fails to beat both opposed grapple checks, does not escape.

Crab #1 attempts to grapple Chongo. Chongo gets AOO. Attack roll 5+4=9, MISS. Crab touch attack, roll 18+1=19, HIT vs. Touch AC 12. Opposed grapple check, Crab roll 6+0=6, Chongo roll 7+4=11. Chongo wins, no grapple.

Crab #2 makes grapple check vs. Keoni for Constrict damage. Crab roll 15+0=15, Keoni roll 18+1=19, Keoni Wins. No constrict damage.

Crab #3 makes grapple check vs. Keoni for Constrict damage. Crab roll 13+0=13, Keoni roll 10+1=11. Crab wins, does constrict damage 2d4=8. Keoni falls to -5/11 hp, dying. Grapple ends.

Crab #4 tries to grapple Bael. Bael is unarmed, gets no AOO. Crab makes touch attack, roll 2+1=3, MISS vs. Touch AC 13.

Crab #5 tries to grapple Chongo. No AOO, Chongo already made one this round. Crab makes touch attack, roll 4+1=5, MISS vs. Touch AC 12.

Bael takes 5' step, cast magic missile against Crab #2 (-1 1st level spell), Damage roll 1d4+3=5, Crab #2 -5 hp, Seriously Wounded.

Chongo attacks Crab #2 with handaxe, Roll 5+4=9, MISS.

Anar moves 15' to flank Crab #4, Attacks with sickle. Attack roll 7+2+2=11, MISS.

Col retrieves wand of CLW, provokes AOO from Crab #3. Crab attack roll 20! Possible critical, confirmation roll 1. No crit. Damage roll 1d4=4. Col falls to 2/6 hp. Col activates wand of CLW (-1 charge) to heal Keoni. Healing roll 1d8+1=5. Keoni to 0/11 hp, disabled.[/sblock]






Intitative, Round 2

28: Kalen
18: Keoni (0/11 hp, Disabled, Lying Prone)(Aura: Vigor)
17: Small Monstrous Crabs (#1: -7 hp, Critically Wounded; #2: -5 hp, Seriously Wounded; #3: Unharmed; #4: Unharmed; #5: Unharmed)
16: Bael
10: Chongo
10: Anar
7: Col (2/6 hp)

Please state actions for Round 2


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 1, 2007)

At the prospect of losing his comrade, Chongo lets out an animalistic growl. The handaxe drops to the ground as he pulls out his flail and swings with abandon at the already-injured crab.

((OOC - Raging. Sigh.))


----------



## Legildur (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=ooc: Bael's action?]Mal, I was going to ask you to please run the round until Bael's action as he has a few options to choose from and it will depend on what the situation is when it is his turn.

However, you can choose from the following actions as you see fit in order to keep things moving. His primary task, unless grappled himself, is to save Keoni.

1.  If K is grappled, then Magic Missile (1d4+3 damage) crab grappling him.
2.  If K is not grappled, and Bael has a clear shot, then he'll cast Lesser Acid Orb (Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot feats using ranged touch attach for 1d8+3 damage) [but see option #3]
3.  If K is not grappled, and 3 or more crabs are within a 5ft radius of a single point, then he'll Hail of Stones (see character sheet for simple details) (for 1d4+2 damage to all within 5ft radius) if he won't injure a party member.
4.  If no clear shot or grouped crabs, then Magic Missile a likely target (preferably one grappling someone).[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2007)

Kalen draws another arrow and sends the shaft speeding straight towards the crab between Anar and Chongo, hoping to skewer it. 

ooc +3 -4 for melee, no cover so -1 on ranged attack against crab #4. 1d6 x3 if hit.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2007)

Anar swears as he is unable to land a solid blow, and again strikes with the sickle...hoping to split the crab's carapace like an overripe fruit.


*Attack Crab#4: Flanking...Attack +4, damage 1d6+2 + 1d6 sneak attack*


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 1, 2007)

Lying flat on his back, staring at the ceiling, Keoni is suddenly aware that he is still very much surrounded by the clacking claws of the crabs.  Trying to ignore the pain in his broken ribs, he works one of his spears free from his back and does his best to hold it firm to ward of his foes.

[sblock=ooc]Draw shortspear.
Hmmm, choices.  Stand up and provoke FOUR (4!) AoOs . . . or . . . just sit here.

And technically, since it failed when I went unconcious. . .

Activate vigor aura. . . again.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2007)

The old man knew he was in brine. The sailor needed his help, but that varmint of a crab was going to open up his bowels if he wasn't careful enough. _But I be th'only one w'th'cure'n._ Hoping that the others would be able to pull Keoni through, Col carefully stood back and jabbed himself with his wand.

OOC: Assuming he survives any imminent crabbiness, 5' step back and use the wand.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 1, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

*Kalen* lets fly another arrow, but it bounces harmlessly off the crab's hard shell.

Keoni finds his focus once more, even as he reaches back and pulls forth his shortspear.

The most-wounded first crab reaches out with a claw to grab ahold of Chongo. The barbarian tries once more to finish off the crab with his axe, but still can't get the job done. The crab's claw grabs Chongo's leg, but the Olman pulls his limb free again.

The second crab takes advantage of Keoni's compromised position, snapping into his flesh with both claws. Keoni's blood flows freely again as he once more lapses into unconsciousness. 

The third crab grabs ahold of Col with a pincer, but the feisty archivist yanks himself free before any damage is done.

The fourth and fifth crabs reach for the nearest target: Chongo. Chongo evades the grasp of one crab, then pulls his arm free from the claw of the other, remaining somehow unscathed.

Bael sees an opportunity to turn the tide of battle. With an arcane gesture and word, he tosses a ball of steaming green acid at the first crab. The acid orb strikes true, melting through the crab's carapace, and leaving it dead in a pile of steaming crabmeat.

Chongo lets out a terrifying, feral growl as he lets his handaxe fall to the ground. With ferocious determination, he draws forth his great flail and smashes the fourth crab with it. The one blow sends a spray of crab meat and shell bits into the air, instantaneously killing the sea creature!

Anar moves up, wading into the shallow water to attack the fifth crab with the sickle, but the blade caroms off the creature's shell.

Col steps back out of reach of the near crab, then heals himself with the bone wand. The wounds on his arm close up magically, leaving the mad one good as new.

*END ROUND 2*

[sblock=ROUND 2 MECHANICS]
Kalen fire arrow at Crab #4 (Into Melee), Roll 15+3-4=14, MISS. (-1 Arrow)

Keoni sets aura to Vigor, draws shortspear (Move Action, No AOO)

Crab #1 attempts to grapple Chongo, draws AOO. Chongo's attack roll 4+4=8, MISS. Crab makes touch attack, rolls 14+1=15, HIT. Opposed Grapple Check, Crab rolls 5+0=5, Chongo rolls 14+4=18, Grapple fails.

Crab #2 makes full attack vs. Keoni, with claws. First attack roll 12+1=13, HIT vs. AC 13 (including -4 penalty for lying prone). Damage 1d4=1, Keoni falls to -1/11 hp, Dying.

Crab #3 tries to grapple Col, Touch attack roll 9+1=10, HIT vs. Touch AC 10. Opposed Graaple check, Crab roll 3+0=3, Col roll 16+0=16, Col wins. Grapple fails.

Crab #4 tries to grapple Chongo. Touch attack roll 3+1=4, Miss vs. Touch AC 12.

Crab #5 tries to grapple Chongo, Touch attack roll 11+1=12, HIT vs. Touch AC 12. Opposed grapple check, Crab rolls 4+0=4, Chongo rolls 11+4=15, Chongo wins, grapple fails. 

Bael casts Lesser Acid Orb on Crab #1 (-1 First level spell).  Ranged Touch Attack Roll 16+4=20, HIT! Damage 1d8+3=9, Crab #1 -16 hp, Dead.

Chongo Rages (-1 Rage for the day), drops handaxe (Free), draws Heavy Flail (Move), Attacks Crab #4 (Flanking with Anar). Attack roll 15+6+2=23, HIT! Damage 1d10+7=15. Crab #4 -15 hp, Dead.

Anar moves 10', attacks Crab #5 with sickle. Attack roll 3+2=5, MISS.

Col takes 5' step, activates wand of CLW to heal himself (-1 charge, Wand of CLW).  Healing roll 1d8+1=5. Col to 6/6 hp.[/sblock]






Intitative, Round 3

28: Kalen
18: Keoni (-1/11 hp, Dying)
17: Small Monstrous Crabs (#1: -16 hp, Dead; #2: -5 hp, Seriously Wounded; #3: Unharmed; #4: -15 hp, Dead; #5: Unharmed)
16: Bael
10: Chongo (Rage, 6 rounds remaining)
10: Anar
7: Col

Please state actions for Round 3.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 1, 2007)

Step forward and drop the next crab threatening Keoni.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 1, 2007)

Keoni bleeds.

[sblock=ooc]Err yeah, so. . .

10% chance to stabilize
AC: 3 (+2 armor, -5 dex, -4 prone)    

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2007)

Anar growls savagely, and curses the hard carapace of the sea creatures. He strikes again, hoping to slay one of these things before they can inflict more damage upon his companions.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2007)

Col lets go of the wand, tightens his grip on hits longspear, and attempts to skewer the nearest crab.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 1, 2007)

Having met success with the orb of acid, Bael seeks to repeat the dose on the crab that was threatening Col.
Cast Lesser Acid Orb on crab #3 (ranged touch +4 for 1d8+3 acid damage - Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot).
If crab #3 is grappling then Bael will fire a Magic Missile instead at crab #2 for 1d4+3 damage.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 2, 2007)

"*I hit one! it just bounced off though.*" Kalen takes careful aim again and fires along the same corridor at the next crab.

#5!


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 4, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 3*

Another arrow flies forth from *Kalen's* bow, but this one doesn't even hit the crab for which it was intended.

Keoni bleeds out on the ground, his life slowly ebbing away.

With Keoni lying on the ground motionless, the crabs turn their attentions toward more lively prey. The second scuttles over toward Anar, claws snapping. It tries to grasp the rogue's legs, evading a clumsy sickle strike as it does. Anar dances out of the way, however.

The third crab tries to grapple Chongo, and the barbarian's wild swing with his flail misses awkwardly. The crab, though, can't get ahold of Chongo's savagely flailing limbs, either.

The fifth crab tries also to grab ahold of Chongo, but fares little better. The raging barbarian's arms and legs are simply flailing about too wildly to be caught.

Bael utters another spell, and launches a second ball of magical acid at the third crab, but his aim is off this time, and the acid orb lands harmlessly on the ground.

Chongo gives a horrific shout and smashes his flail down on the fifth crab so hard that the creature virually explodes. A shower of shell and goo rains through the air, leaving behind a disgusting smear that scarcely resembles the remains of a living animal.

Anar tries to pierce the shell of the second crab with the sickle he bears, but fails to cause the crab any harm.

Col draws out his longspear and pokes ineffectually at the third crab, but the animal seems not to care.

*END ROUND 3*

[sblock=ROUND 3 MECHANICS]
Kalen fires arrow at Crab #5, Attack roll 7+3-4(Melee)=6, MISS. (-1 Arrow)

Keoni fails to stabilize, falls to -2/11 hp, dying.

Crab #2 moves 10', grapple attempt vs. Anar. Anar's AOO, attack roll 4+2=6, MISS. Crab touch attack roll 1, MISS.

Crab #3 Grapple attempt vs. Chongo. Chongo AOO roll 2+6=8, MISS. Crab touch attack roll 3+1=4, MISS vs. Touch AC 10.

Crab #5 grapple attempt vs. Chongo. Touch attack roll 7+1=8, MISS vs. Touch AC 10.

Bael casts Lesser Acid Orb on Crab #3, Ranged Touch Attack roll 3+4=7, MISS! (-1 First level spell)

Chongo attacks Crab #5 with Heavy Flail, Attack roll 20! Crit threat, roll 13+6=19, Crit Confirmed! Damage roll 1d10+7=14 plus 1d10+7=17 for a total of 31 damage! Crab #5 -31 hp, dead many times over.

Anar attacks Crab #2 with sickle, attack roll 5+2=7, MISS!

Col attacks Crab #3 with longspear, attack roll 1. MISS
[/sblock]







Intitative, Round 4

28: Kalen
18: Keoni (-2/11 hp, Dying)
17: Small Monstrous Crabs (#1: -16 hp, Dead; #2: -5 hp, Seriously Wounded; #3: Unharmed; #4: -15 hp, Dead; #5: -31 hp, Dead.)
16: Bael
10: Chongo (Raging, 5 rounds remain.)
10: Anar
7: Col

Please state actions for Round 4


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 4, 2007)

Chongo continues to batter away at the crustaceans, swinging fiercely at the closest one.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 4, 2007)

Disgusted in his aim, Bael shift his attention to the crab attempting to ham Anar.
Casts Magic Missile for 1d4+3 at crab #2.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2007)

Col spits at his bad luck, and continues pressing the attack. He'd get back to the sailor as soon as it was safe.

OOC:Attack again unless #3 is dead. Then, pick up the wand, 5' step (since he made not other movement) next to Keoni, and use it.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2007)

Kalen moves to make sure Anar is not in his line of fire then sends another arrow against the crabs, hoping to pierce with sheer willpower their obviously magical protections against his arrows.

ooc firing at crab 2, +3, -4 for in melee = -1.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 5, 2007)

Keoni experiments in post-modern art . . . he's in his red period.  The blood pools beneath him, creating an interesting contrast with the stones below.  Mixing with the water from the pool it creates a rather intriguing swirl pattern.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2007)

"Stupid crab," says Anar, again trying to strike the thing and split its shell.

*
Attack Crab#4: Attack +2, damage 1d6+2*


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 6, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 4*

*Kalen* lets another arrow fly from his bow, but he can only watch in frustration as this one too bounces off the crab's hard shell.

Keoni continues to bleed out on the wet, stone floor.

The second crab makes another grab for Anar, who tries to  slash the creature with his sickle, but misses. The nimble rogue evades the crab's grasping claw, however.

As the third crab makes another attempt to grab Chongo, the raging Olman smashes it hard with his flail, staving in its shell! The crab lies motionless after the forceful blow.

Bael, sensing an opportunity to end the battle, launches a bolt of glowing force from his fingertips. The missile flies unerringly and strikes the last crab, killing it!

With the death of the last crab, the battle ends.

*END COMBAT*

[sblock=ROUND 4 MECHANICS]
Kalen fires arrow at Crab #2, Attack roll 12-1=11. MISS

Keoni fails to stabilize, falls to -3/11 hp.

Crab #2 tries to grapple Anar. Anar's AOO roll 2+2=4, MISS. Crab's touch attack roll 6+1=7, MISS vs. Touch AC 13.

Crab #3 tries to grapple Chongo. Chongo's AOO roll, 19+6=25, HIT, possible crit. Critical confirmation roll 3+6=9, Miss, No Critical. Damage 1d10+7=10. Crab #3 -10 hp, Dead.

Bael casts Magic Missile on Crab #2, Damage roll 1d4+3=5. Crab #2 -10 hp, Dead.[/sblock]

The threat abated, Col swiftly moves to Keoni's side, and expends another charge from the healing wand. (2 hp healed, Keoni -1/11.) Seeing the meager effects of the spell, Col expends another charge on the young dragon shaman, whose eyes slowly open as he regains consciousness. (3 hp healed. Keoni 2/11 hp).

What's next? Further healing? Room exploration?


----------



## Legildur (Feb 6, 2007)

(assuming Keoni activates his aura to boost his hit points) Bael sighs in relief that the were able to defeat the crabs.  He was awestruck by Chongo's power and devastating strikes - the physical violence abhorent to him, but so needed on their behalf.

He gestures for Anar to listen at the doors whilst Keoni heals.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 6, 2007)

Chongo breathes heavily as his anger fades from him. Wordlessly, he claps Keoni on the shoulder and then leans against one of the pillars while catching his breath.

"Chongo swim into pool after everyone is ready."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2007)

Keoni's shallow breathing becomes a gasp as Col's magic thrusts him into conciousness once again.  His gasp quickly degenerates into a hacking cough, which sends lancing pain through his broken ribs.  Groaning in pain, Keoni does his best to calm his breathing and focus his energies once more, wraping himself in the strength of the serpents.  Eventually he relaxes enough to be able to stand.  He looks around at the decimated crabs and nods grimly.

He looks to Chongo.

"Yes, check that body.  Probably killed by the crabs."


[sblock=ooc]HP: 9/17[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 6, 2007)

"Crabs have to come from somewhere. Crabs not undead, have to find food."

Once everyone has recovered from the Attack of the Monster Crabs, Chongo places all of his weapons but his spear to the side and starts to slowly wade into the water. When he gets close enough, the Olman pokes at the body with his spear.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

At Bael's gesture, Anar moves to listen at each of the doors, also checking to ensure they are neither trapped nor locked.


*Search +4, Listen +2*


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Chongo breathes heavily as his anger fades from him. Wordlessly, he claps Keoni on the shoulder and then leans against one of the pillars while catching his breath.
> 
> "Chongo swim into pool after everyone is ready."




"*Arrow warded, mindless crabs. Who enchants crabs against elvish archery? I'll go Chongo, I need to gather my arrows and I can see better than your mortal eyes, particularly with a fey light. Besides my clothes are still damp from yesterday and I can ward myself. You wouldn't be able to swing your flail underwater either*." Kalen begins to cast spells then puts down and takes off most of his stuff to go exploring in the water.

ooc mage armor, dancing lights, search +10, low light vision, and auto notice secret doors.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2007)

Kalen's words remind Keoni of the start of the battle and he fishes around at the waters edge to retrieve his silver dagger.  Cleaning it on his leggings, he returns it to its sheath and considers the crabs.

"I do not believe they were enchanted, Kalen.  Their shells would turn aside many a powerful shot."

He pokes wistfully at his own tattered leather armor.

"Perhaps I too should consider something heavier."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Anar points to his own studded leather armor. "Perhaps we should all consider something heavier. 'course, if we end up needing to swim, metal armor will prove quite the problem." He shrugs, then remembers his encounter with the ravenous zombies. The rogue suddenly realized that he would rather take the chance on the swimming, and be better protected against the foul creatures dwelling within these tunnels.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

Responding to Bael Kalen says "*No, the demon prince Fraz Urb Lu enchanted hares the same way when I went hunting with Queen Titania. He was still angry about losing at hearts and having to teach me phantasms. I couldn't hit a one of the little coneys that day. Even though his magic can hide from magical detection the Queen saw right through his act of pique when her darts failed to drop them as well and he was banished from the fey court for a day. Of course in the fey courts a day can last a century or so, depending*."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Anar smiles at his companion's words, always entertained by the beguiler's words."A century, eh? So just how old are you friend elf?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "A century, eh? So just how old are you friend elf?"




Kalen flashes a smile "*Aged to perfection*."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Anar chuckles at Kalen's response. "Now you sound like a fine wine or single malt whiskey. Hmmm...actually, I could go for a few fingers of single malt about now."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Col rolls his eyes at the parties banter, more interested in finding a way out than anything else. He keeps an eyes on the walls and ceilings, looking for signs a _soul binding_ or _life trap_. He has not seen any yet, but with all the undead around, one could never be so sure.

Keoni's last comment distracts Col, and he realizes the sailor still needs some wounds healed. He taps him with the wand again. "Not sure how much this do be last'n at this rate, me mates."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Anar grimaces a bit at Col's reminder that the wand has only limited charges. "Let's hope whoever left these undead behind also left a nice chest of gold for us as well."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2007)

Keoni can only shrug at Col's warning.

"Well, I thank you for using it for my effort.  I think we are all best alive for now.  My own healing powers are not as powerful, I know, but they have no limit.  When possible, leave it to me."


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 6, 2007)

Chongo wades out into the cold water, and gives the floating corpse a poke with his spear. To his relief, it does not respond in any way to being disturbed. A closer look reveals that the body is water-bloated and crab-eaten, making any sort of identification process very difficult, but it doesn't seem too old. A quick examination reveals that the corpse has nothing of value upon it.

Anar proceeds to examine the various sodden doors leading from the room, but he turns up nothing dangerous or interesting. He also doesn't hear anything noteworthy from beyond any of them, besides the previously mentioned sloshing sound to the west. (Listen, Search Checks)

Kalen summons his twinkling lights again (casts Dancing Lights), then proceeds to dive into the sloshing pool, intent on discerning whether any escape route lies below. This water is marginally less disgusting than that of the previous pool, but it's still unpleasant. Plunging under the surface, Kalen's sharp eyes quickly detect that there is indeed a series of submerged tunnels in the southern wall of debris. Unfortunately, the waterways appear too small to enter. In a few spots, the tunnels are a bit wider than a foot, but for the most part they are much narrower. With some contortion and luck, a halfling or gnome might navigate them, but all of the present party members are certainly too big to fit. These tunnels are best suited for crabs, it seems. 

As Kalen begins to rise toward the surface with his disappointing news, the glimmer of something shiny catches his eye from the bottom of the pool. (Search Check)

Col, meanwhile, gives Keoni another dose of healing with a tap from the bone wand. (-1 charge; Keoni gains 4 hp, to 13/17 hp).

_edit: Anar's listen check does reveal the sound of sloshing liquid to the west._


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Col gives Keoni one last tap with the wand, then puts his eye on the wet elf. "Look like 'e find 'is mermaid, har!"


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 6, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col gives Keoni one last tap with the wand, then puts his eye on the wet elf. "Look like 'e find 'is mermaid, har!"



(One more charge from the wand: 1d8+1=9 healed, putting Keoni at a full 17/17 hp)


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2007)

Keoni waves off Col, feeling much better now, and wades into the water a small ways, trying to fish the floating body out while Kalen investigates the deeps.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

Anar points to the western door. "I hear sloshing coming from that direction. Not sure what it is..." The rogue trails off as he considers what might make such a sound. The image of another zombie, dripping with seawater, comes quickly to mind, but Anar dismisses it with a shiver and shake of his head.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 7, 2007)

Kalen comes up for air then dives back down. His fey light shoots ahead of him to illuminate the sparkling item more fully.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2007)

Anar said:
			
		

> Anar points to the western door. "I hear sloshing coming from that direction. Not sure what it is..."



Bael hears the unspoken question from Anar as he watches Kalen surface and dive again. "Water-logged zombies?" he offers, then immediately wishing he hadn't said something so stupid.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar points to the western door. "I hear sloshing coming from that direction. Not sure what it is..."



Keeping his eye on Kalen, Col posits, "Could be more of 'em dead ones, carsed to walk the depths that kill 'em until the Age o'Worms. Course, that's been stopped already, so bad for 'em, har!"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 7, 2007)

Chongo will take up position near the door from which the noise had been heard. He returns his weapons to their places on his body, and holds his hand axe at the ready.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2007)

Keoni wades out into the chilly water, and grabs the corpse by the arms. He pulls the clammy, waterlogged body to the edge of the pool and lays it to rest on the rubbly ground. Up close, the dead man is even more disgusting, as great chunks of flesh are missing (apparently bitten off) in several spots.

Kalen takes another deep gulp of air, then dives for the shiny object he spotted. He pulls forth a high quality dagger, whose gleaming surface suggests that it is made of silver. Having recovered his prize, the elf returns to the surface to examine it further.

Chongo approaches Anar and the door which leads west from the room. Up close, the Olman too can hear the sloshing sound. To Chongo, it sounds like the rhythmic ebb and flow of the tide.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

Anar shrugs at Chongo as the Olman listens. "Perhaps we should investigate the chamber to the north, first." The rogue points to the battered door. "I don't feel too secure with a broken door at our backs."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2007)

Keoni nods to Anar.

"Just a moment, I still want to find out who this man was. . . another of Vanthus's enemies?  Or someone actually came down here willingly?"

He holds his breath for a moment and looks over the body for anything of interest or identification.

[sblock=ooc]Search +6[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

"Sorry Keoni," says Anar, moving closer to his companion to watch him search the corpse. "This place is just beginning to grate on my nerves."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar shrugs at Chongo as the Olman listens. "Perhaps we should investigate the chamber to the north, first." The rogue points to the battered door. "I don't feel too secure with a broken door at our backs."




Chongo offers Anar a smile and a shrug. "Chongo thought to wait in case something comes through while others search body."


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni nods to Anar.
> 
> "Just a moment, I still want to find out who this man was. . . another of Vanthus's enemies?  Or someone actually came down here willingly?"
> 
> ...



(Search Check) Any identifying features which may have been found on the water-bloated, half-eaten body are gone now. Keoni estimates that the man has been dead for perhaps a month.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2007)

Keoni can only shrug and wipe his hands off on his leggings as he rises to join the others.

"Nothing.  Let's move on.  Come on Kalen, there's no mermaid."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

"North, or west?" Anar looks as if he'd rather start with the northern doors, and he moves toward the broken one to see if it can be opened.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 7, 2007)

"North is good direction. Chongo does not like surprises, even if surprises come with big shiny ribbon."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

"They all be lead'n into the depths of the damned. We do just be chose'n which detour do be gett'n us thar."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 7, 2007)

Kalen comes out of the water and tries to dry himself as best he can before putting his stuff back on. "*No mermaid, this time, but it looks like the fellow had a good silver blade, you just need to know where to look Keoni. There are tunnels below leading out, but we'd need to shrink like pixies to fit into them*."

Kalen will then say a few dramatic words and check whether the blade is magic and anounce his findings.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen comes out of the water and tries to dry himself as best he can before putting his stuff back on. "*No mermaid, this time, but it looks like the fellow had a good silver blade, you just need to know where to look Keoni. There are tunnels below leading out, but we'd need to shrink like pixies to fit into them*."
> 
> Kalen will then say a few dramatic words and check whether the blade is magic and anounce his findings.



After making an attempt to pat himself dry, Kalen casts his spell for the detection of magic, but is disappointed when no magical aura is revealed. Still, it is a very nice silver dagger. (Masterwork Silver Dagger, I'll assume Kalen keeps it unless someone else wants to make a claim for it.)


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 7, 2007)

"North?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

Anar nods at Chongo. "North." With that word spoken, the rogue again brandishes his borrowed sickle, and moves to follow the Olman through the door.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2007)

Bael shrugs his shoulders. "North," he agrees for no particular reason.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2007)

Anar moves to the easternmost of the two northern doors (this is the one Kalen had peered into earlier). He discovers that the door is so badly damaged, as it hangs barely on by its hinges, that it doesn't really need to be opened...just stepped around. Within is a 10x15 room that looks like it once may have been a weapons locker. Broken wooden racks lie strewn in bits on the ground, while the remains of various weapons (swords, axes, spears) clutter the floor. All of the weapons appear to be in terrible condition, with warped wooden handles, rusted blades, and the like. Clearly, the humidity of these tunnels have not been kind to these arms.

With no apparent threat lurking, the party examines the other (western-most) door in the north wall, only to find a small, 10x10 room which looks like it may have functioned as a closet once, but now it stands empty.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

Anar shrugs after searching the second room. "Well then, west it is, I suppose."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

"Perhaps someone w' a keen eye should be search'n said debris. May be some'n of use in thar. As fer that pretty trinket you do be find'n, Kalen, mayhap those of a more martial bent may be need'n. After all, if you do be wielding a dirk, then the Dark Lords of Dilemma do be frown'n upon us indeed."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2007)

Keoni shrugs.

"I can look through the weapons as you like, but I expect they've all long since rotted away."

He pulls out one of his spears and sifts through the wreckage for any signs of something that has escaped the depravations of time and weather.

Assuming nothing of interest surfaces, he faces west.

"Yes, another door, hopefully another step towards our goal."

[sblock=ooc for stonegod]What are you talking about?  I never said it DIDN'T say Kalen.  Mad Col must be rubbing off on you.
 [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

[sblock=OOC right back at ya]I don't know what you mean. My entry has always said Kalen. You must have misread it. its says right there. Really! [/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni shrugs.
> 
> "I can look through the weapons as you like, but I expect they've all long since rotted away."
> 
> He pulls out one of his spears and sifts through the wreckage for any signs of something that has escaped the depravations of time and weather.



(Search Check) Keoni takes a few moments and carefully sifts through the wooden debris and ruined weapons lying about the room's floor, but nothing that looks salvageable turns up.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 7, 2007)

Chongo will pick through the debris, unsure that anything of value has remained, but unwilling to leave anything of value behind.

"Chongo think we should keep eye behind us. If Walking Dead went past in the night, Chongo not want to be surrounded."


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Chongo will pick through the debris, unsure that anything of value has remained, but unwilling to leave anything of value behind.



(Search Check) Chongo also lends his eyes to a search of the weapon-strewn room, but he fares no better than Keoni. It appears there is nothing useful here.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

*Anar Tovanni*

"We'll keep our eyes peeled, my friend. And luckily, those nasty zombies make all kinds of noise with their chumping teeth and sloshing feet."

Anar steps over to the western door, ready to follow Chongo through once he is finished with his search.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2007)

Bael, now tiring of the damp rooms and its inhospitable inhabitants, takes up a position directly behind Chongo at the west door so that he can see in when it is opened.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Chongo think we should keep eye behind us. If Walking Dead went past in the night, Chongo not want to be surrounded."



"I do believe we did be check'n, me savage friend."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2007)

Keoni centers himself for a moment, closing his eyes and trying to focus on the sounds of the surroundings.  Much danger has lurked in these tunnels, they must all be alert.

[sblock=ooc]Aura = senses
+1 spot, listen, initiative[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 7, 2007)

Chongo grunts at Col's words. The savage is visible shaken by the Walking Dead, and he is quite unwilling to leave an encounter with them to chance.

He tests the door to see if it is easily opened and, with a nod to the others, he opens it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 8, 2007)

Having exhausted the available options in this room, the party resolutely prepares to press on to the west. 

With Anar having already cleared the door as safe, Chongo gives the swollen wood a hard shove, and the door swings open with a slow groan. Anar steps through, carefully peering ahead into the gloom.

Beyond, the party discovers that the sloshing sound comes from the churning waters of a sea cave. Fueled by what must be powerful submerged currents, the water laps and splashes against the walls of the twisting natural cavern that leads to the west. A sandy slope descends from the door down to the edge of the subterranean tide. Dozens of purple and red sea urchins glisten in shallow divots along the ground and lower walls here, their spines glittering with water.

Unfortunately, no further exploration can take place now, because two more of the dreaded bucaneer zombies stand upon the sand. At the door's opening, they immediately turn toward the intruders, their oversized jaws slavering with hunger!

*COMBAT!*







Round 1 Initiative

17: Col
16: Kalen (Mage Armor)
15: Anar
11: Chongo
11: Zombies
10: Keoni (Aura: Senses)
7: Bael

Please state actions for Round 1


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 8, 2007)

With a grim look of determination, Keoni draws his dagger once more and braces himself for the oncoming zombies.  He holds the blade firmly in his hand and shifts his focus to war once again, ready to rend the zombies apart.

[sblock=ooc]Dagnabbit, what use is having +7 to initiative if you roll a 3!  I would like to file a formal complaint against whatever dice you're using for me.    

Draw dagger
Aura = power (unless someone is already below half by his turn, then vigor)
If there's a zombie within reach, attack +2 (whee!), 1d4+1 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

*How did Anar get in front? Yikes!*


Seeing the zombies, a chill runs down the rogue's spine. Anar decides quickly that the safety of his companions is of great value, and he quickly withdraws back through his friends to stand next to Col. Now the zombies would bottleneck as they came on, and that would allow Chongo to deal with the foul undead with extreme prejudice.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2007)

Keeping a tight grip on his spear, Col waits for the milky whites of the zombies eyes before he stabs at them. He knew he couldn't hurt them, but perhaps he could distract them from Chongo. "Wait fer them to come to yar, big Chongo!"

OOC: Ready an action to Aid Another (AC) for Chongo to help ward off those pesky grapples.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 8, 2007)

"Anar! Come back!" Chongo tightens his grip on his hand axe and holds his ground. Hopefully Anar will retreat and allow them to take on one zombie at a time.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 8, 2007)

Kalen draws his elven blade and waits, ready to jump into the press of combat if need be, but leaving the mindless piles of meat to be hacked apart by Chongo and those in the front.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 8, 2007)

Bael withdraws 5ft to leave Anar some room.  Given the superior tactical position, he holds off on using a spell for the moment.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 9, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

(Since the zombies are unable to attack this turn, I saw no problem using Col's Aid Another action to assist Chongo on his attack roll, instead of boosting his AC.)

Col sets his longspear, ready to use it to thrust past Chongo, and help the Olman find an opening against the appraoching undead.

Kalen draws forth his new dagger, hoping the zombies won't break through and force his hand.

Anar, recalling all too vividly the effects of those nasty jaws, darts back past Chongo and stands with sickle in hand, allowing the dark-skinned barbarian to stand alone in the doorway.

Chongo raises his handaxe, preparing to unleash the blade upon the first approaching zombie...

...and approach the first zombie does, gnashing its teeth hungrily as it shuffles forward. Chongo buries his axe in the thing's chest for its trouble, sending bits of dead flesh flying into the air.

The second zombie groans horribly as it follows in the footsteps of the first, but it is blocked from reaching the doorway, thanks to its companion.

Keoni, focusing his aura to maximize combat effectiveness, takes a stab at the first zombie with his dagger, but the angle is awkward, thanks to the door frame, and he misses.

Bael steps back to allow Anar the chance to flank the other side of the door, holding back his arcane might for now.

*END ROUND 1*

[sblock=ROUND 1 MECHANICS]
Col readies an attack action to Aid Chongo on his attack roll.

Kalen draws forth his dagger, and readies an attack.

Anar moves 10' to get out of harm's way.

Chongo readies an attack with his handaxe vs. the first approaching zombie.

Zombie #1 moves 10' to draw adjacent to Chongo. Col makes his Aid Another attack with his longspear, rolls 20! Success! Chongo makes his readied attack vs. Zombie #1, Rolls 12+5+2(Col's Aid)=19, HIT! Damage roll 1d6+3=6. Zombie #1 -6 hp, Moderately Wounded.

Keoni changes aura to Power, attacks Zombie #1 with dagger (vs. Cover). Attack roll 9+2-4=7, MISS.

Bael takes a 5' step, clearing room for Anar.
[/sblock]






Round 2 Initiative

17: Col
16: Kalen (Mage Armor)
15: Anar
11: Chongo
11: Ravenous Zombie Pirates (#1, -6 hp, Moderately Wounded);(#2, Unharmed)
10: Keoni (Aura: Power, +1 damage on melee attacks)
7: Bael

Please state actions for Round 2.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 9, 2007)

The old man chuckles. "That do be th'way! Get 'em!" Col continues to bat at them with his spear.

OOC: Aid Another (AC).


----------



## Legildur (Feb 9, 2007)

(OOC: Should have thought of this last round...) Bael steps back 10ft and readies to cast Magic Missile if a zombie successfully grapples Chongo. (1d4+3 damage)


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 9, 2007)

Chongo continues to hack at the dead flesh of the zombie before him. "Go down! Stop fighting us!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2007)

Anar steps forward into the space vacated by Bael, and hacks at the zombie with the sickle.



*Attack +3, damage 1d6+2*


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 9, 2007)

Keoni continues his attempts to lend his aid to the zombie's defeat, doing his best to find an opening while reaching around the doorway.

[sblock=ooc]
Attack +2, 1d4+1
Aura = vigor if needed
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2007)

Kalen remains ready to lend a hand if need be, but has every confidence in his companions.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 10, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

Col continues to try and distract the zombie in the doorway, poking at it from behind Chongo with his longspear. It seems to work, as the zombie swipes at Col's weapon.

Kalen stands ready to lend the blade of his dagger to the fight, if needed.

Anar steps to Chongo's left, and swipes at the zombie with Col's sickle, but the door frame gets in his way.

Chongo chops again into the chest of the zombie before him, but still the thing stands.

The zombie retaliates by reaching forth to embrace the Olman and draw him forth toward its horrendous jaws. Chongo's axe comes down again, but fails to penetrate the undead's leathery dead skin. The zombie's cold hands close on Chongo's shoulders, but the barbarian wrenches himself away before the jaws can close.

The second zombie moans as it tries to get past its companion, unable to close in on the objects of its hunger.

Keoni takes a swipe at the zombie with his dagger, but again, he doesn't have a clear enough opening to strike effectively.

Bael has the words of a spell on his lips as he manuevers for a good look at the action, but he holds back when he sees that Chongo has avoided being bitten so far.

*END ROUND 2*

[sblock=COMBAT ROUND 2]
Col attempts to Aid Chongo for AC boost. Attack roll 19+1=20, SUCCESS (Chongo's AC +2)

Kalen readies an attack with his dagger.

Anar takes 5' step, attacks Zombie #1 (vs. Cover). Attack roll 6+3-4(Cover)=5, MISS

Chongo attacks Zombie #1 with handaxe, Attack roll 18+5=23, HIT. Damage roll 1d6+4=5. Zombie #1 -11 hp.

Zombie #1 attempts to Grapple Chongo. Congo AOO, roll 7+5=12, MISS. Zombie makes touch attack, roll 14+4=18, HIT vs. Chongo's touch AC 13 (including Aid bonus from Col). Opposed Grapple Check: Zombie Roll 13+4=17, Chongo roll 17+5=22, Chongo wins! No grapple.

Zombie #2 does nothing.

Keoni attacks Zombie #1 with dagger (vs. Cover), Roll 7+2-4=5, MISS.

Bael moves 10', readies Magic Missile spell.
[/sblock]






Round 3 Initiative

17: Col
16: Kalen (Mage Armor)
15: Anar
11: Chongo
11: Ravenous Zombie Pirates (#1, -11 hp);(#2, Unharmed)
10: Keoni (Aura: Power, +1 damage on melee attacks)
7: Bael 

Please state actions for Round 3


----------



## Legildur (Feb 10, 2007)

Bael almost smiles.  Only yesterday, he'd have been launching spells as fast as he could cast when faced with two parrot zombies.  But today, with the experiences of the day before on board, he has faith and confidence in the others to deal with the situation, saving his spells for an emergency.
Magic Missile (1d4+3) already readied from previous round if Chongo gets grappled. Continue readying if ready action does not eventuate before his turn.[sblock=ooc]1. Would the magic missile be launched before the damage from the grapple or after?
2. No link to map._Edit: I see that was fixed._[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 10, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Bael almost smiles.  Only yesterday, he'd have been launching spells as fast as he could cast when faced with two parrot zombies.  But today, with the experiences of the day before on board, he has faith and confidence in the others to deal with the situation, saving his spells for an emergency.
> Magic Missile (1d4+3) already readied from previous round if Chongo gets grappled. Continue readying if ready action does not eventuate before his turn.[sblock=ooc]1. Would the magic missile be launched before the damage from the grapple or after?
> 2. No link to map._Edit: I see that was fixed._[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]The readied magic missile would be launched after grapple damage was inflicted.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 10, 2007)

Col grins as his distraction seems to work, and keeps at it. "Thar, you dead bastards! You be taste'n everlast'n rest soon enough!"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 10, 2007)

"To your left, Col." Chongo grunts the words as he steps back, angling to lure the zombies into their impromptu trap. He slashes again at the lead zombie, hoping it falls before it's ragged claws can latch onto him.

[sblock=OOC]Hopefully Col will adjust to the empty square and let me 5' adjust to his spot. If not, then I'll 5' adjust to the empty spot.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2007)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "To your left, Col." Chongo grunts the words as he steps back, angling to lure the zombies into their impromptu trap.



The old man grumbles as the weighty, sweaty form of the Olman tries to move into him. He obliges to avoid a collision. "'ey! Watch it!"

OOC: Col'll take that 5' step and Aid another on AC again.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

Anar raises his sickle, ready to strike the zombie as soon as it moves through the door into the space vacated by the Olman warrior.


*OOC: Ready action to attack when the zombie moves through to avoid the cover penalty. Attack +3, damage 1d6+2.*


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2007)

Keoni keeps one eye on the status of his teammates, ready to lend aid if they suffer under the zombies attack, and ready to press his own offensive if the oportunity arise.  His blade held at the ready, he looks to his foes.

[sblock=ooc]Attack +2, 1d4+1 as appropriate when his round arrives.
Aura = vigor if anyone is direly wounded.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2007)

Kalen readies himself to strike with his blade should the mindless zombie walk into the trap.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 3*

Col steps back, making room for Chongo to create a circle, in hopes of luring the mindless dead into a trap. As he does, he thrusts at the closest zombie with his longspear, again trying to distract it. But this time, the zombie pays no attention.

Kalen and Anar grip their weapons, ready to strike when the zombie steps into position.

Chongo chops at the near zombie with his handaxe, but misses the thing. Seeing then that Col has opened the way for him, he jumps back, completing a ring for the zombie to step in to.

The zombie, mindlessly unaware that it is being set up, steps through the door in pursuit of Chongo. As it does so, Kalen's dagger and Anar's sickle both hack at the thing. Unable to withstand the onslaught, the mouldering corpse falls to the ground.

The second zombie shambles slowly forward into the ring of adventurers, seeking a meal of its own.

Keoni slashes the second zombie with his own dagger, unimpeded by the door frame now. The blade hacks off some disgusting dead flesh.

Bael, seeing that the battle is going favorably, waits. He stands ready to cast if the tide should turn against his companions.

*END ROUND 3*

[sblock=ROUND 3 MECHANICS]
Col takes 5' step, attempts to Aid Chongo (AC boost). Attacks for Aid Another, Rolls 1. Failed.

Kalen readies an attack with his dagger.

Anar readies an attack with his sickle.

Chongo attacks Zombie #1 with handaxe, attack roll 7+5=12, MISS. Takes 5' step.

Zombie #1 takes 5' step, triggers attacks from Kalen and Anar. Kalen rolls 16+0=16, HIT! Damage roll 1d4+0 (including Keoni's aura) =3 damage. Zombie #1 -14 hp.
Anar attack roll 8+5 (including flanking with Keoni) =13, HIT! Damage roll 1d6+3 (including Keoni's aura) =4. Zombie #1 -18 hp, destroyed!

Zombie #2 moves 10'.

Keoni attacks Zombie #2 with dagger. Attack roll 9+4=13 (including flanking with Anar), HIT! Damage roll 1d4+1=3 (including Aura). Zombie #2 -3 hp.

Bael readies Magic Missile
[/sblock]







Round 4 Initiative

17: Col
16: Kalen (Mage Armor)
15: Anar
11: Chongo
11: Ravenous Zombie Pirates (#1, -18 hp, destroyed);(#2, -3 hp)
10: Keoni (Aura: Power, +1 damage on melee attacks)
7: Bael

Please state actions for Round 4.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2007)

Keoni continues to hack away at the zombie, hoping to quickly finish off this latest of the walking dead.  The group seems to have learned the ways of these things well enough to deal with this group without injury, but the risk is still there.

[sblock=Rinse and Repeat]Attack +4 (flanking), 1d4+1 (aura)
etc. etc.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2007)

"Har! Take that, ya slime-belly corpse!" Col yells as the first one falls. Stepping behind Anar, Col continues his spear work, trying to assist Chongo's attack this time.

OOC: 5' behind Anar, Aid Another (Attack)


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2007)

Kalen slashes at the second zombie, buoyed by the dragon aura and his success with the dagger a smile is plastered across his face.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 13, 2007)

Chongo grins toothily as the party's tactics finally fall into place. He braces as the second zombie shambles towards him, and slashes at the horror with his handaxe.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2007)

Anar smiles as the the first zombie crumples to the floor, and turns his attention to the second. He slices at the thing, hoping to add this one to the pile of rotten flesh upon the ground.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 4*

Col, flush with the party's success at dropping the first zombie, shifts around behind Anar, and jabs his longspear around the rogue's side, hoping to create an opening for Chongo's axe.

Kalen takes a wild slash at the zombie with his dagger, but stumbles, missing badly.

Anar and Chongo, in turn, bring their blades down one after the other, and the sickle and handaxe quickly reduce the ravenous zombie to a pile of unmoving, dead flesh. That quickly, the battle is over.

*END COMBAT*

[sblock=ROUND 4 MECHANICS]
Col takes a 5' step, attempts to Aid Chongo's attack roll with his longspear. Roll 16+1=17, Success!

Kalen attacks Zombie with dagger, rolls 1. MISS!

Anar attacks zombie with sickle. Attack roll 17+3+2(Flanking)=22, HIT! Damage roll 1d6+2+1(Aura)=8. Zombie #2 -11 hp.

Chongo attacks zombie with handaxe, Roll 8+5+2(Aid from Col)=15, HIT! Damage roll 1d6+3+1(Aura)=8. Zombie #2 -19 hp, Destroyed!
[/sblock]

What's next, chaps?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2007)

Keoni nods his head slowly, considering the group.

"Good work, everyone.  Our previous encounters with the walking dead have taught us well.  None of our blood was spilled to these two.  May any future meetings go as smoothly."

He peers around the corner of the door again, getting a view of the water that lies beyond.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2007)

"Indeed. It appears as if we are learning something from this experience after all." After a quick search of the zombie corpses for valuables, Anar sneaks down the corridor toward the water.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2007)

Col grins and again gouges out the zombies eyes. Just to make sure.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 13, 2007)

Chongo goes a step further, and after Col gouges the zombies' eyes out, he removes their heads from their bodies. The Olman then allows Anar a fair distance (twenty-ish feet) before following the rogue into the hallway.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 13, 2007)

"Anyone else notice that this part of the complex isn't worked stone?" Bael asks of those going before him. (ooc: as in not nice straight walls etc)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2007)

"They do be _smuggeler's_ caves," Col says, as if the reason for the poor masonry should be self evident.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2007)

Keoni shrugs at the interaction between Col and Bael.

"More likely, the smugglers simply expanded existing caves.  They had no need or time to alter this portion.  It does mean that there might be a natural exit around, but it could well be under the waves."


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 14, 2007)

Anar takes a few moments to examine the foul corpses of the zombies, but, like the previous ones, their only possessions are their moldy, rotten suits of leather armor.

Shrugging, Anar begins to lead the way west into the sea caves. Bael's sunrod, held high overhead, lights the way. The golden light of the sunrod reflects off of the shiny, colorful spines of the urchins.

Anar begins to wade out into the water, and finds the he must tread carefully and surely to maintain his balance. The water ebbs and flows around his legs as he wades out into water that is about a foot deep.

The sea cave winds in serpentine fashion until it reaches a fork, with one branch leading directly west, and one heading off to the southwest. As the group pauses to consider which direction to go, a particularly powerful tidal current sweeps across the adventurers' legs! Chongo, Kalen, and Col all manage to keep their footing (Balance Checks succeed), but Keoni, Anar, and Bael are not so sure of foot (Balance checks fail). All three lose their balance and fall over into the shallow water with a splash!

As they fall, Keoni and Anar manage to avoid injury to all but their pride (REF saves succeed). Bael, however, lands right on a patch of sea urchins (REF save failed), whose spines lance into his skin painfully. (2 damage). The warmage fights back the urge to vomit as feels the urchins' venom begin to work its way into his system. (Primary poison, FORT save succeeds).

(Bael 9/11 hp)


----------



## Voadam (Feb 14, 2007)

Kalen goes over to help his companions up.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2007)

Col wobbles for a moment, then seeing the elf fall in, hunkers down and takes a look at the urchin. "Hrm." He says, staring at it intently, seemingly oblivious to Bael's discomfort.

OOC: Kn (nature) on the urchins and any way to cultivate/protect ourselves from them (and what their badness is).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

Anar shakes his head and climbs to his feet, shaking water from his limbs. Then, he begins to laugh. "Ha, ha, ha. Well, that is certainly a change. At least there are no zombie sea urchins!"


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2007)

As Col examines the urchin, he scratches his chin absently at Anar's quip. "Thar do be advantages to an undead urchin, methinks. No need to be feed'n them in th'water fer one, but they still do be poisonous. Be a nasty surprise fer someone bed to be sure, har!"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 14, 2007)

Bael leans up against the wall face first. A green looking elf mutters, "I don't feel so good. Damned things have venom.  Anyone got a paste or something to help?"


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 14, 2007)

Chongo lets the others tend to their companion's wounds as he peers down the hallway, alert to any other dangers - rushing water, zombie water elementals, fungal druids, what else lurks in these tunnels?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Bael leans up against the wall face first. A green looking elf mutters, "I don't feel so good. Damned things have venom.  Anyone got a paste or something to help?"



Poking at the water gently with his dagger, Col rejoinders, "Quit yer belly ache'n, elf. I be look at yer wound soon enough, 'less some do be gotten more train'n than I do. Not much of a ships doctor was I, har!"

OOC: After Col finishes his studies, he'll do an untrained Heal check to help fend of the poison.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 14, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col wobbles for a moment, then seeing the elf fall in, hunkers down and takes a look at the urchin. "Hrm." He says, staring at it intently, seemingly oblivious to Bael's discomfort.
> 
> OOC: Kn (nature) on the urchins and any way to cultivate/protect ourselves from them (and what their badness is).



(Knowledge: Nature Check)
Col has some familiarity with these urchins, which are abundant in the Sasserine harbor as well.   They have a nasty venom, which, while not lethal, can cause virulent sickness and prolonged weakness. Col supposes the venom could be harvested by someone skilled in such matters, under the right conditions. Col knows of no way to protect from the venom, save the use of antitoxin.(Urchin Venom, Initial effect, character is nauseated. Secondary effect, 1 STR damage.)


----------



## Legildur (Feb 14, 2007)

"Thanks Col," Bael says to the old man through teeth gritted in pain.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

While Col investigates the sea urchins, Anar will scout a bit down each of the passages. The west passage first, then the southwestern one. He'll stay within range of the group's light, but wants to see if he can spot or hear anything of interest.



*Move Silently +5 as he scouts*


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2007)

Keoni climbs unsteadily to his feet, more shaken by the close encounter with the urchin spines than by the fall itself.  As Bael and Col discuss the poison, he checks himself over for so much as a scratch from the urchins.

"We may have to take it slow through these passages."


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2007)

While the others tend to Bael, Anar scouts ahead to the west. He proceeds very carefully, taking pains to maintain his balance, but he still almost takes another fall into the water when another powerful tide current surges over his legs (Balance Check Succeeds). Anar sees that this narrow passage widens into a larger cave to the west. This brings him to the edge the sunrod's illumination, so he heads back to see what lies down the other passage.

Meanwhile, as Col looks on ready to lend aid, Bael feels a momentary weakness in his limbs, but manages to shake it off (FORT save vs. Secondary poison succeeds). He feels much better now, none the worse for wear. Still, he realizes that it was a close call, and it would be better to avoid those urchin spines if possible. Keoni checks himself out thoroughly, but happily discovers that he avoided any contact with urchins when he fell in.

Anar begins to have a look down the southwest passage, treading carefully through the foot-deep water. Suddenly, the stone beneath him abruptly drops off, and the rogue plunges into unexpectedly into water that is ten feet deep! (Swim Check Succeeds) Anar is surprised by the sudden drop off, but manages to keep his head above water.

OOC: I'll hold up here, to see what the group wants to do. Further exploration of the southwest branch will involve Swim checks for everyone.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 15, 2007)

Bael silently nods his head to indicate that he is alright and ready to move on again, albeit slowly.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2007)

Col pats the elf on the back as his color improves. "Thar, yer constitution almost be as good as a dwarf, har!"

He then turns his attention to Anar and the path ahead. "We do be check'n the westerly course, methinks, to avoid the drink. But the water do be a problem. Mayhap we can use that thar loose door to help float or balance? Thar be a 'ammer back there where we do be sleep'n. Could try to make a rope rail'n of some sert. 'Course, that do be make'n one helluva noise, so anything not already huncker'n from our light would be hear'n us."


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 15, 2007)

"Chongo think that water may give us way out, but search other tunnels first. Walking Dead don't swim, don't breathe - we destroy them first then hope that water leads to harbor."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 15, 2007)

Keoni nods with the others.

"I think we are in agreement.  We should check for an exit on foot, or any more of the walking dead that might persue us, before we attempt to swim further through this southern passage.  West it is."

He stands ready to follow the others along the passage, being mindful of the slippery rocks and poisonous urchins.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2007)

Anar swims back into the shallow water, a smile on his face as he climbs to his feet. "This place is full of surprises. Let's head to the west, first"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2007)

Kalen is happy to follow.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 17, 2007)

With the party having agreed to proceed west, Anar leads the way down the more shallow passage. 

As the party wades through the narrow cave, another tidal surge washes across the adventurers' legs. (Balance Checks: Anar, Keoni, Kalen: Succeed. Chongo, Bael, Col: Fail). While Anar, Keoni, and Kalen manage to stay on their feet, Chongo, Bael, and Col are not so lucky. All three lose their balance and tumble into the shallow water. Unfortunately, the urchins are particularly thick through this stretch of the sea cave, and all three who have fallen feel the painful spines pierce their skin. (REF saves failed by all three. Chongo takes 1 damage, Bael takes 1 damage, Col takes 3 damage.) Bael braces himself, knowing what comes next, and again fights back the sudden wave of nausea that threatens to overwhelm him. Col, too, manages to keep from being sick, but Chongo is not so lucky. The barbarian doubles over in the water, and heaves forth the contents of his stomach with a horrible wretching sound. (Initial Poison FORT save, Col and Bael succeed. Chongo fails, is nauseated for 1 minute).

OOC: I'll hold up for a moment, and see if there are any reactions to this turn of events. Secondary poison saves yet to come. 

Party Status: Col 6/9 hp; Chongo 21/22 hp, Nauseated; Bael 8/11 hp.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 17, 2007)

Bael curses his poor footing and braces himself against the wall, as much to keep him upright while he swoons as well as for if another wave comes through.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 17, 2007)

Chongo curses all the gods as he slips and falls. The Olman doubles over in agony as he feels the pain lancing through his leg, and can only find himself rocking in place, his hand on his leg.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 17, 2007)

Col beings to curse loudly, but pinches it off at the last moment. "I do be tell'n you all that we do be need'n some'n to help us float!" He hisses. "Now, if you do be try'n to kill an old man, that be yer business." He grimaces and begins doing what he can for the three of them.

OOC: Heal checks all around. If someone assists, that'll help the chances.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2007)

"It's these damn caves," says Anar, one hand against the wall to balance himself. "The tidal surge is strong here."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2007)

Col grimaces as some of his wounds sting. "That do be why I suggest mak'n those float'n things!" The old man props himself with his longspear, wedging it a best he can to help his balance.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I got the impression that the water here was quite shallow.  Too shallow to float throught or swim through, and that it was just the crashing waves and slippery rocks that were knocking us off balance.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 19, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]I got the impression that the water here was quite shallow.  Too shallow to float throught or swim through, and that it was just the crashing waves and slippery rocks that were knocking us off balance.[/sblock]



OOC: That is an accurate assessment. The water in this particular stretch of the caves is only about one to two feet deep.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 19, 2007)

As the effects of the poison pass from Chongo's system, he stops retching, and is able to get to his feet once more. Col and Bael, while able to resist the nausea, nevertheless feel weakened from the urchin venom. Col tries to help with the knowledge he has, but to no avail. It seems that only rest will allow the two to recover their strength. (FORT saves vs. Secondary Poison...Chongo succeeds, Col and Bael fail. Col and Bael take 1 point of strength damage.)

Party Status: Col 6/9 hp, 9/10 STR; Chongo 21/22 hp, Nauseated; Bael 8/11 hp, 11/12 STR.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 19, 2007)

Anar looks back at his fallen comrades, inwardly cursing the tide and poisonous urchins that are slowing the party's progress in finding an exit.

Suddenly, movement from the corner of Anar's eye catches his attention. He looks to the south, and, in the glow of the sunrod, he sees a figure approaching up the passage. A skeletal figure dressed in clerical vestments advances, perhaps attracted by the splashing and talking. Empty eye sockets are fixed balefully on Anar, as a voice like wind blowing through a graveyard calls out, _"Death comes for thee...be ye prepared!"_

*COMBAT!*











Initiative Order Round 1

19: Chongo (21/22 hp)
18: Bael (8/11 hp, 11/12 STR)
13: Kalen (Mage Armor)
10: Keoni (Aura: Senses)
9: Skeletal Cleric ('H')
8: Anar
8: Col (6/9 hp, 9/10 STR)

Terrain Notes: In this shallow water, it costs two squares of movement for each 5' moved. Balance checks may also be needed as you try to move around.

Please state actions for Round 1.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 19, 2007)

Bael's own physical state is suddenly no longer a concern as he hears the question uttered by the skeleton.  Knowing they face an intelligent foe, the elven warmage assumes the worst - something with magical ability. Bracing himself against the wall, Bael rapidly assesses his available arsenal and his tactical situation, and decides to hold off on his reliable favourite, Magic Missile, unless the creature seeks to cast a spell.
Ready action to cast Magic Missile (1d4+3) if the skeleton should cast a spell.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 19, 2007)

OOC: Mal: I assume Col's Heal check(s) also failed for the secondary poison save as well, then?

The old man's streams of curses continue as he tries to prop himself up with his spear to avoid falling again. Now hearing a raspy voice, Col blurts out, "Get Chongo back! This be no place fer a fight! What be down thar anyways?"

OOC: Assuming Col cannot see whatever it is by his turn, he'll cast _bless_ followed by slow retreat. If he can see it, he'll use Kn: religion to identify it and to use Dark Knowledge as his move action (which stacks w/ _bless_ as they are untyped).


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Mal: I assume Col's Heal check(s) also failed for the secondary poison save as well, then?



OOC: You assume correctly. I forgot to specifically say so in my post, but the Heal checks didn't help so much.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

Anar steps out of sight of the creature, moving against the current as he pulls the sickle from his belt. Not the handiest weapon for something that had no flesh, but what was a rogue to do?


*5' diagnal step to the southwest, attack with sickle (+3/1d6+2) if Skeleton is within range (although if Chongo is in melee, Anar will use his attack to Aid Another, giving the Olman a bonus to hit). Otherwise, Anar will attempt to hide (+5) against the cave wall.*


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 19, 2007)

Keoni attempts to make his way through the cavern towards the source of the ominous threats leveled against them.  He pushes forward to get a view of the creature.  At the sight of the fleshless skeleton he returns his dagger to his hip, and focuses his energy on the quick destruction of the fallen.

[sblock=ooc]MA: Move 15' (30' of movement) west.
MA: Sheath dagger
Aura = power[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 19, 2007)

Chongo shrugs off the effects of the urchn venom. The squat Olman gestures for everyone to retreat as he readies his flail and prepares to defend their retreat. "Back to dry land!"

(Ready action to attack the skeleton once it moves within range.)


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2007)

Kalen will back up, trying to get back to dry land.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 20, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

Chongo prepares himself for battle, gripping the handle of his flail.

Bael, too, stands ready for battle, the words of a spell on his lips. Unfortunately, he cannot see the enemy which has attracted Anar's attention.

Kalen begins to withdraw to the east, wading carefully to avoid falling in the water.

Keoni puts away his dagger, and wades to the west. He emerges into the open and sees the haunting skeletal figure in the tattered clerical vestments. He concentrates, and his aura changes to one of power as he prepares for battle.

The undead cleric looks menacingly at Keoni with its empty eye sockets. It speaks again, saying, _"Flee! Flee, for thy death draweth nigh!"_ As the thing speaks, it gestures with its fleshless hands. Keoni feels a sudden terror wash over him, and only through great force of will does he prevent himself from running headlong down the near passage. Still, he finds himself trembling from the undead creature's words.

Anar steps around the side of the southern cave wall, ducking back out of sight in hopes that the enemy will lose track of him.

Col recites the words of an obscure blessing that fortifies the spirits of the whole company, before following Kalen to the east. He too steps very carefully, taking care not to slip and fall in the urchin-infested waters.

*END ROUND 1*

[sblock=ROUND 1 MECHANICS]
Chongo readies an attack with his flail.

Bael readies a magic missile spell (Legildur, I didn't have Bael cast this round because he can't see his target right now.)

Kalen moves 15' (counts as 30')

Keoni changes aura to Power; sheathes his dagger (MA); Moves 15' (counts as 30')

Undead cleric casts Cause Fear on Keoni. Keoni makes Will save, Roll 16+3=19, Succeeds! Keoni is shaken for 1 round (-2 penalty on Attack Rolls, Save Rolls, Skill Checks, Ability Checks).

Anar moves 5' (counts as 10'...just as a reminder, there can be no 5' steps taken in this shallow water), makes a Hide check. Roll 6+5=11.

Col casts Bless (All PCs gain +1 to attack rolls, Saves vs. Fear), Moves 15' (Counts as 30')
[/sblock]






Initiative Order Round 2

19: Chongo (21/22 hp)(Readied Action: Attack with Flail)
18: Bael (8/11 hp, 11/12 STR)(Readied Action: Cast Magic Missile)
13: Kalen (Mage Armor)
10: Keoni (Aura: Power)(Shaken for 1 Round)
9: Skeletal Cleric ('H')
8: Anar (Hiding)
8: Col (6/9 hp, 9/10 STR)

Effects: Bless (+1 Attack Rolls, Saves vs. Fear)

Terrain: In this shallow water, it costs two squares of movement for each 5' moved. Balance checks may also be needed as you try to move around.

Please state actions for Round 2


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2007)

Col curses under his breath, something about the God of Fools and impressionable souls. He clutches one of his many holy symbols, preparing for what is next.

OOC: If folks pull back to Col's position, he'll continue his retreat. Otherwise, move 5' NW so that he has line of sight to a watery square near the enemy to start _summoning _ a celestial porpoise (ideally in the square SW of Chongo).


----------



## GwydapLlew (Feb 21, 2007)

"Flee to dry ground!" Chongo nods back in the direction of Col and the others. He will continue to watch the skeletal figure, ready to strike the moment it comes within range. If the others move behind him, he will slowly back away. If they do not, he will remain where he is, waiting.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 21, 2007)

"We're too slow in this mess!" Bael responds to Chongo's command.  "What about Anar and Keoni?" While not willing to move into a risky position to target the undead creature, the elven warmage knows he can sting it some should get a glimpse of it.
Ready action to cast Magic Missile (1d4+3) if the skeleton should move forward into view and cast a spell.
[sblock=ooc]If Chongo moves forward then Bael would move 5ft (10ft) in behind Chongo and then Ready.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 21, 2007)

Kalen continues to pull back.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2007)

Anar spends another few seconds trying to better hide, shaking his head as his companions begin to flee. If they fled back through the urchin infested waters, they may all end up sick and retching as the skeletal creature caught up to them. The tides here certainly didn't seem as bad.


*Can Anar have a new hide check, assuming the creature isn't in sight yet?*


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2007)

Keoni looks across the open water to his retreating comrades.  Apparently they had different ideas about how to go about this.  The sight of the cleric fills him with dread, but he does his best to overcome it, but the skeleton's magic still leaves him shaken.  He reaches over his shoulder and retrieves one of his spears as a few shaky steps into the open.  With as much effort as he can muster, he hurls the spear at the skeleton, hoping that it will have some effect.

[sblock=ooc]MA: 5' (10') East.
FA: Draw spear as he moves.
SA: Throw spear at the cleric.

Attack +2 (+1 bless, -2 shaken); 1d6+1 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 24, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

Chongo grips the handle of his great flail tightly, waiting for this terrible undead cleric to come within range...

Bael too bides his time for the moment as he looks on, but the words of a spell are ready upon his lips...

Kalen heeds the barbarian's call to retreat to higher ground, and he splashes eastward through the water, hoping that his companions are right behind.

Keoni grits his teeth, steeling himself against the supernatural dread that threatens to overwhelm him. He steps to the side, drawing his spear, then sets his stance carefully, as a tidal current washes over his legs. Remaining upright, he hurls the spear at the hideous robed skeleton, only to see his weapon sail to the thing's left where it lands harmlessly with a splash. A terrible laugh escapes the cleric's bony mandible as the spear misses.

Crying once more, "Death! Death comes for you all at the hands of Veldimar Krund!" the undead enemy wades resolutely forward, its eyeless gaze locked on Keoni. Chongo takes the moment of opportunity, and swings his flail hard at the monstrosity. He connects with a loud thump, but the Olman can only look on in alarm as the undead cleric seems utterly unaffected by his weapon. Bael's magic missile is more effective, thankfully! The warmage sees the undead cleric come into view, and utters his words of arcane might. The glowing bolt of force slams into the robed undead cleric, staggering it and evoking a snarled curse. Still on its feet, the cleric begins to chant a spell of its own. Chongo and Anar seize the moment, trying to disrupt the thing's spell with their weapons, but the flail and sickle both fail to penetrate the rusty chainmail worn beneath the monster's clerical vestments. The cleric reaches forth and grabs Keoni's arm, and the dragon shaman cries out as a nasty, bloody wound opens up at Krund's touch. "Ha ha ha! Die!"

Anar, now that the enemy is right next to him, abandons his efforts at hiding, and strikes out with his borrowed sickle once again. Still, the blade fails to penetrate the undead cleric's armor.

Col, seeing that the bulk of the party has chosen to stand and fight, rather than withdraw, moves carefully to a better vantage point, then begins to incant the words that will summon a celestial porpoise to aid in the fray.

*END ROUND 2*

[sblock=Round 2 Mechanics]
Chongo readies attack with flail.

Bael readies casting of Magic Missile.

Kalen moves 15(30) feet to the east, heading back for dry ground.

Keoni moves 5(10) feet, drawing a spear as he does. He makes a balance check to avoid falling, Rolls 15+0=15, succeeds. Keoni throws spear at undead cleric, Rolls 7+2 (+1 Bless, -2 Shaken)=9, MISS!

Undead Cleric moves 10(20) feet. Chongo makes readied attack vs. enemy, Rolls 19+6 (+1 Bless) =25, HIT! Damage roll 1d10+5(+1 Keoni's Aura) =7, reduced to 0 damage after Damage Reduction. Bael casts readied Magic Missile, for 1d4+3 damage =6. Undead Cleric -6 hp. Undead Cleric casts Inflict Light Wounds vs. Keoni. Chongo makes AOO, rolls 8+6 (+1 Bless) =14, MISS. Anar makes AOO, rolls 8+4 (+1 Bless)=12, MISS. Undead Cleric makes touch attack vs. Keoni, rolls 15+0=15, Hits vs. Touch AC 12! Damage 1d8+1=3. Keoni makes Will save for half damage, rolls 4+3=7, FAILS. Keoni hp 14/17.

Anar attacks undead cleric with sickle, Rolls 8+4 (+1 Bless)=12, MISS.

Col moves 10(20) feet, begins to cast Summon Monster I, targeting the square to the west of Keoni (north of Anar).
[/sblock]







Initiative Order Round 3

13: Kalen (Mage Armor)
10: Keoni (Aura: Power)(14/17 hp)
9: Chongo (21/22 hp)
9: Bael (8/11 hp, 11/12 STR)
9: Skeletal Cleric ('H')(-6 hp)
8: Anar
8: Col (6/9 hp, 9/10 STR)(Casting Summon Monster I)

Effects: Bless (+1 Attack Rolls, Saves vs. Fear); Keoni's Aura: Power (+1 Melee Damage)

Terrain: In this shallow water, it costs two squares of movement for each 5' moved. Balance checks may also be needed as you try to move around.

Please state actions for Round 3


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2007)

Anar, fairly certain that the sickle he is wielding will be less than useful against bone, switches attacks. He uses the blade to try to an disrupt his foe's defense so that Chongo may strike with his flail.


*Attack +3 to Aid Another to provide Chongo with +2 to Attack*


----------



## Legildur (Mar 25, 2007)

Concerns furrows Bael's brow as he sees his comrades are unable to harm the creature. However, he does have the means at his disposal and sends another bolt of energy at the creature.
Magic Missile for 1d4+3


----------



## stonegod (Mar 25, 2007)

As he finishes the complex incantation, the Mad One calls out loudly, "Bite it in th' ankles! Smash that blighter!" Col cast a bleary eye at the undead minion, his brain wracking itself for any clue to defeat this skeletal foe.

OOC: Move action Dark Knowledge on it to both help us and ID what this thing is. Standard action will depend on the results of the KN Check.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2007)

*Chongo (posting for Gwyd)*

Chongo grunts as his flail does little or no damage to the skeletal thing, and puts even more of his strength into his next attack as he lashes his weapon in toward his foe.


*2 pt. power attack: +3, damage 1d10+8*


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 25, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Move action Dark Knowledge on it to both help us and ID what this thing is. Standard action will depend on the results of the KN Check.



stonegod, I'll give you the results of a standard Knowledge:Religion check now, so you can post the entirety of Col's Round 3 action. Note that this is separate from the Dark Knowledge action which will be resolved as a Move action on Col's turn in the intiative count.

[sblock=Col, Knowledge: Religion Check, Roll 8+10=18]
Col recognizes that this creature is an undead monster called a huecuva. Basically, it is a fallen cleric cursed with undeath due to some great transgression against the faith in life. Huecuvas persist in their clerical spells through their belief in the power of evil and death. Their very touch can inflict a corrupting disease, and they are very hard to damage with weapons not made of silver.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2007)

Col curses loudly as he recognized the foul creature. "Fah! Back away from its deadly touch! It be diseased! An' put away anythin' not silver unless you do be hav'n a strong arm!" Concentrating, the madman tried to determine anything that would drop the creature faster and every so slowly moved towards Chongo.

OOC: Dark Knowledge and try to move behind Chongo.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 26, 2007)

"*Leave, come back, leave, come back*." Kalen mutters then when he hears the undead speaking and realizes it has a mind to interact with he shouts "*Krund! Is that you man? Leave off this instant! The one you truly want to vent your bile on is out of the water. Stop attacking, get over here and I'll lead you to him. He's hidden up above but I know the way. Come on, I know you can't wait to get your hands on him*." 

ooc bluff +6


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 3 (PARTIAL)*

"*Leave, come back, leave, come back*." Kalen mutters then when he hears the undead speaking and realizes it has a mind to interact with he shouts "*Krund! Is that you man? Leave off this instant! The one you truly want to vent your bile on is out of the water. Stop attacking, get over here and I'll lead you to him. He's hidden up above but I know the way. Come on, I know you can't wait to get your hands on him*." 
(Bluff Check 11+6=17)
The huecuva looks around upon hearing Kalen's voice, momentarily disctracted. It rasps, "Who speaketh my name after lo these many years? Feh! No matter, there be time enough to slay all! Death falleth upon thee now, mortal! Ha Ha!" Krund turns his attention back to Keoni.   

Keoni up next...

Initiative Order Round 3

13: Kalen (Mage Armor)
10: Keoni (Aura: Power)(14/17 hp)
9: Chongo (21/22 hp)
9: Bael (8/11 hp, 11/12 STR)
9: Huecuva (-6 hp)
8: Anar
8: Col (6/9 hp, 9/10 STR)(Casting Summon Monster I)

Effects: Bless (+1 Attack Rolls, Saves vs. Fear); Keoni's Aura: Power (+1 Melee Damage)

Terrain: In this shallow water, it costs two squares of movement for each 5' moved. Balance checks may also be needed as you try to move around.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2007)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The huecuva looks around upon hearing Kalen's voice, momentarily disctracted. It rasps, "Who speaketh my name after lo these many years? Feh! No matter, there be time enough to slay all! Death falleth upon thee now, mortal! Ha Ha!" Krund turns his attention back to Keoni.




"*Krund! It is I Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin! Its not been that long since we saw each other. You sound like you have a cold. Stop the nonsense and blow your nose man. Then tell me what has happened to you*."


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Col's comments about silver don't occur till the end of the turn, I presume?  If not, I'll revise to the dagger. . .[/sblock]

Keoni winces at the dark magic unleashed upon him, but despite the blood and pain, he does not feel overly taxed by the creature's attack.  He reaches for his silvered dagger, hoping that it will overcome the cleric's defenses.

[sblock=ooc]MA: Draw dagger
SA: Attack -3 (+2 +1 bless), 1d4+1 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 27, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Col's comments about silver don't occur till the end of the turn, I presume?  If not, I'll revise to the dagger. . .[/sblock]



OOC: Col's remarks can occur outside of initiative order, that's okay. Go ahead and switch to the dagger if you like.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 27, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 3 (CONCLUSION)*

"*Krund! It is I Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin! Its not been that long since we saw each other. You sound like you have a cold. Stop the nonsense and blow your nose man. Then tell me what has happened to you*."

Krund calls back out to Kalen, "'Struth, I know ye not, nor care I! Cursed by Olidamarra I be, lo, all these centuries! Fie upon thee, Faithless Laugher, for what choice had we but to eat the flesh of our comrades! I know ye not, but once ye've joined me in death, we'll acquaint ourselves! Ha ha!"

Keoni, heeding Col's words, draws forth his silver dagger once more, lashing out at the undead cleric before him, but the bony creature steps to the side, leaving the silvered blade to cleave naught but air.

Chongo takes a wild swing with his flail, putting extra power behind the strike, but his aim is spoiled by a surge of the tide. The flail misses the huecuva.

Bael, having seeing evidence that his magic missiles can harm Krund, unleashes another of the bolts of pure force. Again, the huecuva is rocked by the powerful missile, eliciting more cursing from its fleshless jaws.

With a hiss, the huecuva cocks a bony fist at Keoni and lunges for the dragon shaman, but the young islander sees the blow coming and ducks in time to avoid injury.

Anar slashes lightly with his sickle, trying to distract the huecuva. It seems to work, creating an opening which Chongo should be able to exploit with his next attack. "Leave off, boy, there be plenty o'death to go 'round!"

As Col's spell of summoning concludes, a beautiful white porpoise appears next to the huecuva, and immediately it snaps at the skeletal cleric's legs with its blunt teeth, but its bite fails to connect.

Col concentrates for a moment, as he searches the dark recesses of his mind for further lore which might help turn the tide of battle. Seconds later, the ancient secrets he reveals help to guide the blades of all who do battle. Satisfied, the mad archivist begins to wade back to the west, seeking to sidle around Bael to stand behind Chongo. Unfortunately, another tidal surge knocks the frail old one from his feet, where he again lands on the painful spines of an iridescent urchin! As the venom begins to wreak its havoc within his system, Col can only grimace as his stomach empties its contents into the murky water.

*END ROUND 3*

[sblock=Round 3 Mechanics]
Keoni draws silver dagger, attacks Huecuva. Attack roll 7+3 (+1 Bless) =10, MISS.

Chongo attacks Huecuva with flail (+2 Power Attack). Roll 3+4 (-2 Power Attack, +1 Bless) =7, MISS.

Bael casts magic missile on Huecuva. Damage roll 1d4+3=6 damage. Huecuva -12 hit points.

Huecuva attacks Keoni with slam, Roll 11+0=11, MISS.

Anar attempts to Aid Another for Chongo's next attack. Roll 13+3=16, Success! (Aid Another +2 attack for Chongo on next turn).

Celestial Porpoise appears, attacks Huecuva with bite, Roll 4+4=8, MISS

Col uses Dark Knowledge, Roll 11+10=21, Success! (+1 Attack Rolls vs. Huecuva for the party). Col moves 15(30)', makes Balance check to avoid falling. Roll 1, FAILED! Col makes DC14 REF save to avoid Urchins, Roll 4+0=4, FAIL! Col takes 2 damage from Urchins' spines. Col makes DC 11 FORT save to resist urchin venom, Roll 6+3=9, FAIL. Col Nauseated for 1 Minute.[/sblock]






Initiative Order Round 4

13: Kalen (Mage Armor, +4 AC)
10: Keoni (Aura: Power)(14/17 hp)
9: Chongo (21/22 hp)(Aid Another Attack Bonus Pending)
9: Bael (8/11 hp, 11/12 STR)
9: Huecuva (-12 hp)
8: Anar
8: Celestial Porpoise
8: Col (4/9 hp, 9/10 STR)(Nauseated, 1 Minute)(Secondary Save vs. Poison Pending)

Effects: Bless (+1 Attack Rolls, Saves vs. Fear); Keoni's Aura: Power (+1 Melee Damage); Dark Knowledge: Tactics (+1 Bonus to Attacks vs. Huecuva)

Terrain: In this shallow water, it costs two squares of movement for each 5' moved. Balance checks may also be needed as you try to move around.

Please post actions for Round 4


----------



## stonegod (Mar 27, 2007)

Clenching his teeth together, the old man exclaims, "Curse you Pyremius, ya poisonous bastard!" Focusing a moment on his summons, he painfully croaks something in a heavenly tongue.
[sblock=In Celestial]"Trip tha' bony carcass, ya silvery fish!"[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Mar 28, 2007)

Bael smiles slightly as his bolt smashes home once more. But now the real work begins. Realising that he no longer holds the strength within him to cast that spell again, he switches to something less reliable.
Casts Disrupt Undead - ranged touch +5 (less cover penalties) for 1d6+3.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2007)

Anar switches into a more defensive stance upon hearing Old Col's warning, not wanting to catch some foul disease from the creature's touch. Still, he continues to use the sickle to try to get the skeleton to open its defenses to Chongo's attacks.




*Fighting Defensively, AC18; Attack -1 vrs DC10 to Aid Another*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2007)

*Chongo the Tribesman*

"I crush you now!" shouts Chongo, again striking at the skeleton with a powerful blow of his heavy flail.


*2 point power attack, Attack +5 (includes the +2 from Anar's aid another), Damage 1d10+8*


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 29, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 4*

Kalen bides his time and his tongue, uncertain of his ability to move safely in these unsteady waters. He hears Col vomiting noisily, and knows better than to foolishly brave the peril of the urchins' venom.

Keoni takes a solid swipe at the huecuva, but is dismayed when the soft blade of his silver dagger fails to penetrate the undead cleric's mail.

Chongo takes another wild swing at the undead foe, and even with Anar's help, his unbalanced attack cannot find its mark.

Bael incants the words and gestures of another spell, and launches a ray of positive energy from his hands. Despite the presence of Chongo blocking the way, the warmage finds his aim, and the bolt finds its mark. "AAGGHH!" With one final cry, Veldimar Krund pitches forward and his skeletal body lands with a splash in the shallow tidal waters, his evil spirit laid to rest at last.

*END COMBAT*

[sblock=Round 4 Mechanics]
Kalen delays.

Keoni attacks huecuva with silver dagger. Attack roll 12+4 (incl. Bless, Dark Knowledge) =16, MISS.

Chongo attacks hueciva with flail, Attack roll 2+7=9, MISS (Incl. Power Attack, Bless, Dark Knowledge, Aid Another)

Bael casts Disrupt Undead on Huecuva. Attack roll 16+3=19, HIT! (Incl. Bless, Dark Knowledge, Point Blank Shot, Cover) Damage roll 1d6+3=4. Huecuva -16 hp, Destroyed![/sblock]

In the aftermath, Col continues to feel sick for several more seconds before the urchins' venom passes. He staggers to his feet, a bit light headed, but it seems he has fought any further deleterious effects. (Col DC 11 FORT save, Roll 11+3=14, Success).

OOC: Where will your explorations lead you now?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2007)

Anar nods his head at Bael. "Nice work, my friend!"

That said, Anar turns his attention to searching Krund's body. The rogue is careful not to touch the corpse, instead using the sickle to help him with the examination.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 29, 2007)

Anar gives the floating skeleton a thorough search, relying on Col's sickle blade to do the dirty work. Krund's rusted chainmail looks virtually worthless, but Anar does find in the huecuva's robe pocket a tarnsihed gold holy symbol of Olidamarra. It looks like with some cleanup, it should be valuable. (Appraise Check?)


----------



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2007)

The madman does not bother to clean himself off after his retching, instead focusing on their re-recently dead 'friend'. "Ar, I do no be think'n I do be every see'n any of these." He examine it in interest as Anar searches the body, looking for anything the boy's light search missed. [Search check as he thinks body is probably safe to touch (given his knowledge)]

Peering down the hall, the old man looks at the group. "Well, if it do be a'com'n from down thar"---he points to the offshoot south---"may'hap one of our swimmers to be look'n thar. Otherwise, we do be need to keep goin' west."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2007)

Anar holds up the holy symbol and tries his best to guess the value.

*Anar will try an untrained appraise check, +1*


----------



## Legildur (Mar 30, 2007)

Bael nods in a self-satisfied way to Anar's words of thanks. Privately, he is just thankful that he didn't have to stand toe-to-toe with the corruption.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2007)

Kalen will duck down that southern portion, timing between the waves, to see if it opens into another passage or merely doubles back onto the western pass.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 30, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The madman does not bother to clean himself off after his retching, instead focusing on their re-recently dead 'friend'. "Ar, I do no be think'n I do be every see'n any of these." He examine it in interest as Anar searches the body, looking for anything the boy's light search missed. [Search check as he thinks body is probably safe to touch (given his knowledge)]
> 
> Peering down the hall, the old man looks at the group. "Well, if it do be a'com'n from down thar"---he points to the offshoot south---"may'hap one of our swimmers to be look'n thar. Otherwise, we do be need to keep goin' west."



Col's more thorough examination of the ruined huecuva turns up nothing new. Apparently, Krund didn't feel the need to be weighed down by worldly possessions.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 30, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar holds up the holy symbol and tries his best to guess the value.
> 
> *Anar will try an untrained appraise check, +1*



(Appraise Check, roll 13+1=14, Succeeds)
Anar figures that the gold holy symbol, once cleaned up, would probably be worth about 50 gold pieces.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 30, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen will duck down that southern portion, timing between the waves, to see if it opens into another passage or merely doubles back onto the western pass.



Kalen, proceeding very carefully to avoid an unfortunate fall in the drink, makes a quick foray down the southern passage. He finds that it does indeed merely loop around to connect on the other side. It holds no lurking undead, and doesn't seem deep enough to conceal any underwater tunnels.

Onward to the west, then?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2007)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Onward to the west, then?




"*It just doubles around here, Westward ho once goodman Col is able to stand again*."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 30, 2007)

Col smirks at the perceived jibe, and stands up wobbly, his spear for support. He idly brushes away something that was hopefully just a bit of former lunch.

"Get on w'ya," he glowers, sourly moving westward.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 30, 2007)

Bael nudges Anar with his elbow. "Lost his sea legs, he has," he jibes quietly as he waits for the others to lead off.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2007)

Anar chuckles softly at Bael's joke. "Indeed," he says with a wink. Then nodding at his companions, he once again moves out, headin down the western passage. He does his best to move quietly through the water, keeping his eyes and ears open for any sign of danger.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 3, 2007)

With the huecuva's threat ended, and Col once more able to stand without retching, the party sets off down the watery western tunnel, more eager than ever to find an escape from their entrapment in these cursed tunnels.

Anar leads the way, with strong Chongo close behind. To everyone's great relief, the tidal surges seem less strong as the party wades into the next large chamber. Here, a large pool of water sloshes with the ebb and flow of the current. The water begins to get deeper as Anar proceeds, and looks to be at least ten feet deep at the center...possibly deeper, as the murky depths are hard to discern from above. It appears that the group will have to swim to cross to the other side.

Just visible at the faint edge of Bael's sunrod's illumination, a passage of worked stone leads on to the west...on the other side of the large pool.

Any special preparations before taking the plunge?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2007)

Anar shrugs at the deep water before the group, not really liking the look of the murky depth before them. "I'll go, but perhaps Keoni should take the lead here...I believe he is the strongest swimmer, after all."

-


----------



## stonegod (Apr 3, 2007)

Col eyes the water. "If it do be calm, it not be too 'ard. Maybe one swim over and 'ave a look first." He looks around, his brow furrowed. "But if tha' water be less o' a current 'ere, then it do be get'n out some'ere else."


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 3, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col eyes the water. "If it do be calm, it not be too 'ard. Maybe one swim over and 'ave a look first." He looks around, his brow furrowed. "But if tha' water be less o' a current 'ere, then it do be get'n out some'ere else."



Col shouldn't read too much into the movement of the currents here, stonegod. I just wanted to convey that I wasn't requiring any more balance checks to move around for the moment. There is still a current. And, with the water being very murky, the best way to tell what's going on beneath the surface will be to take a dive, as it were.  

So who's first up for a dip, hmmm?


----------



## Legildur (Apr 4, 2007)

Bael's says nothing, but his body language and nocked bow clearly reveal his intention to stay put.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

The old man peers into the murky depths. "Any o' yar gots a rope and a 'eavy weight like Chongo's skull? Could be measur'n thar depth that away. If be need'n, I do 'ave some means to 'elp with the swimming, but this do no be look'n rough for a trained swimmer."

Assuming Chongo allows him his 50' foot of rope and we tie it securely to something heavy, Col will try to estimate the pool's depth.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 5, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man peers into the murky depths. "Any o' yar gots a rope and a 'eavy weight like Chongo's skull? Could be measur'n thar depth that away. If be need'n, I do 'ave some means to 'elp with the swimming, but this do no be look'n rough for a trained swimmer."



"Save your trouble, mad one. If there is any peril in these waters, I will draw it out." Keoni heeds the advice of Anar, and plunges headlong into the cold, murky pool, while Bael stands guard with shortbow at the ready. With the grace and strength of his native islanders, Keoni's swimming strokes take him to the center of the water. When no threats rear their heads, tentacles, et al, the dragon shaman calls out, "You see? All is well. Now, to fathom these waters' depths!"

Keoni draws a great mouthful of air, then dives below the surface. The party waits anxiously for him to resurface. Moments later, the shaman's bronzed face breaks the water's plane, and he inhales deeply, with a grin. "Friends, I believe our escape may be at hand! The pool is not overly deep, perhaps a dozen feet, no more. And there is a tunnel below, large enough for a man to enter. It leads north, I know not how far...but it seems our best hope yet!"

Looking around a bit further, Keoni glances to the west, then calls out once again. "Interesting, there is a door just ten feet down the western passageway."

What now, gentlemen?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2007)

*Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin gray elven beguiler*

"*I am for the hidden underwater tunnel. I can provide us with more fey diving lights, we oft used them in pools at Oberon's court at the hours of dusk.*"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

"You can be crazy, but if thar be a way out that do no involve the dark depths, me be fer it." The old man looks for anything he could use to help keep his things afloat. He experiments with his cloak, tying it off with a big air bubble in it to make it float, or otherwise fine something to float his equipment on, mostly his heavy armor. "Anything be 'eard from tha' door?"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 5, 2007)

"Can you open the door before we dive in?" Bael suggests to Keoni. "We can tie a rope around you... just in case the water drains out or something else."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

At old Col's words, Anar heads for the door. "I agree with Col...if we can find a way out that doesn't involve swimming into the unknown, we might be better off for it."


*
Swim +2
Listen +2 *


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> At old Col's words, Anar heads for the door. "I agree with Col...if we can find a way out that doesn't involve swimming into the unknown, we might be better off for it."



Anar follows Keoni's lead, diving into the pool of swirling water. Not as proficient a swimmer as the shaman, Anar struggles a bit, yet still manages to cross over to the other side after some exertion. Emerging cold and wet from the water, Anar shakes himself, then his attention on the door which lies ahead down the short corridor. While still swollen with the humidity in these tunnels, this door is not hanging ajar as so many of the others have been...it appears firmly closed. Pressing his ear to the door, Anar hears only silence from the other side. (Swim 4+2=6, then 12+2=14)(Listen 19+2=21)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

"Only silence beyond," says Anar quietly to his companions. "I still think we should check it out, though." The rogue shrugs, and waits for his friends' responses.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Only silence beyond," says Anar quietly to his companions. "I still think we should check it out, though." The rogue shrugs, and waits for his friends' responses.



"Do it! If thar be a way outta thar, it do be better than a swimm'n!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

Anar turns back to the door. He licks his lips, takes a deep breath, and then grabs hold of the door and yanks it open, ready to spring away from any danger.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar turns back to the door. He licks his lips, takes a deep breath, and then grabs hold of the door and yanks it open, ready to spring away from any danger.



Despite Anar's pull, the door resists being opened. The handle turns easily in the rogue's hand, so it doesn't seem to be locked. Rather, it seems the door is stuck...or perhaps barred from the other side? In any case, it does seem that an application of brute strength will be in order to force it open.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

Anar turns back to his companions. "Chongo, I am in need of your strength! This door doesn't want to open."


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar turns back to his companions. "Chongo, I am in need of your strength! This door doesn't want to open."



Chongo responds to Anar's request immediately, diving into the water, and swimming powerfully across the pool to join the rogue in the short passageway on the other side. 

The barbarian grabs the handle of the door, and pulls hard for a full minute, the muscles of his arms and chests bulging as he exerts his prodigious strength. When the door doesn't budge, Chongo ceases his exertions, and draws forth his axe.

"Stuck all right. You want Chongo to chop it down?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

Anar takes a couple of steps back away from the door. "Sure, chop it open." The rogue readies himself to draw a weapon should anything untoward lurk behind the portal.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 5, 2007)

Bael watches from the safety of his dry position as Anar and Chongo work at the door. Taking a quick mental tally of his magical stocks, he double checks his longbow to make sure the string is serviceable and that arrows are at hand.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2007)

*Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin gray elven beguiler*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Do it! If thar be a way outta thar, it do be better than a swimm'n!"




"*The last pool held silver for sharp eyes to find while the dry areas have . . . oh wait, you can swim can't you?*"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*The last pool held silver for sharp eyes to find while the dry areas have . . . oh wait, you can swim can't you?*"



The old man looks at the elf with slitted eyes. "Th' water be fer boats, elf, not fer old men. I'va spent enough'a time in th' drink fer m'life already." He turns back to those on the far shore, trying to ignore the current beneath them.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 6, 2007)

While Chongo sets to hacking through the sodden door with his axe, Keoni paddles over to join he and Anar in the hallway.

In its semi-rotted state, the door sdoesn't hold up for long against Chongo's powerful axe blows. The door splinters, and the trio in the corridor pull away the rotting planks to reveal a ten by ten foot room beyond, just visible in the light from the sunrod across the pool.

The smell in this chamber is horrific, a cloying stink of rotten meat rising from the bloated, seeping body slumped in the middle of the floor. The corpse's dark, almost black flesh bulges against its armor, ready to burst at the slightest touch. An intricate tatoo of a dragon clutching a flower is barely visible on his shoulder against the diseased flesh, and clutched in one hand is a crumpled scroll.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2007)

Col cranes his head to and fro, eyeing across the pool as best he can. He looks askance at the water, then calls, "What you be find'n? A way out? Search 'ard!"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 6, 2007)

Frustrated by not being able to see into the far room, Bael checks behind him, not wanting any 'surprises' at this late stage.... particularly with the warriors on the other side of the pool.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2007)

Anar gives his eyes a few minutes to adjust to the dim light before entering the chamber, sickle held in hand. He slowly searches the room looking for any signs of danger before approaching the corpse. 

He prods at the thing with the sickle before moving on to make a seach of the body.


*Search +4*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2007)

"Tell me what you be findin', you scallywags! Remember, keep away from carsed black Olman gold!"


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar...prods at the thing with the sickle before moving on to make a seach of the body.



(Anar, Search Check)
Anar's prodding prompts no reaction from the diseased, bloated corpse, much to the relief of everyone present.

Anar proceeds to make a careful search of the body, a process made quite loathsome by the horrid condition of the man. Still, the rogue's efforts yield some loot. A gold ring pulled from a bloated finger appears to be of some value, and a high-quality dagger is located, hidden in the deceased's boot. The dead man is also wearing a suit of studded leather armor, which looks as though it may be of very high quality as well, although a good cleaning is in order first.

Keoni creeps forward cautiously, following Anar's search. "What's this in his hand?" The dragon shaman pries forth the crumpled paper from the dead man's black, swollen fingers, taking care that it does not rip. Once he extracts it, he holds it forth for Anar and himself to read (presumably aloud, for Chongo's benefit.)







Now what, gentlemen?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2007)

After reading the message, a mischievious smile crosses Anar's face. "Nine hells, I was going to kill Vanthus anyway," he says with a wink. Turning his attention back to the rotting corpse, Anar begins to remove the man's armor. It looked to be of better quality than his own, though it would certainly need a good scrubbing.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2007)

Hearing some sort of words from down the hall, Col impatiently calls, "What in the Hells have you been find'n? You better a'not been leav'n!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2007)

Anar chuckles as Col's words flow to him down the hall. He shouts back to the old man. "No, no exit. But we did find Pinkus! Or what's left of him, rather..."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 6, 2007)

"Thar be a way out then? Or just 'is bloated corpse?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2007)

"I don't see any exits," says Anar, "Although, that doesn't mean they aren't here."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2007)

"*Hold then, I'll be right there*." Kalen swims across to check with his fine elven senses.

ooc auto success on secret doors.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2007)

"Take your time," jokes Anar, "We aren't going anywhere."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 6, 2007)

Bael looks nervously at Mad Col, for only a couple of them remain on this side of the water, and they aren't the best warriors the group has... In fact, they aren't warriors full stop! "I can swim a little, but I don't want to have to swim down some tunnel," he confides to Col.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 7, 2007)

Col chews on his lip for a moment as the beguiler splashes away, leaving him with the blaster. "You be call'n disc o' force, eh?" As the other elf shakes his head no, the old man calls, "Chongo! Get over here!"

Assuming the burly Olman complies, the old man will then start pulling off his gear---well worn chain, a backpack full of unusual books and gear. He wraps it tightly in his cloak, leaving nothing more on him than some ragged bits of clothing and bony legs. "You take that over thar, and donna drop me scrolls! 'old it _above_ th' drink!" Then tentatively, the old man lowers himself into the pool, a sour look on his face. 

"I'm a com'n, you limey fools. No be touch'n anything carsed w'o me to save yar!"

OOC: Swim +0. Weeee! Take 10 if that'll be enough.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 7, 2007)

Not wanting to be left behind, Bael unstrings his longbow, securing the string in a waterproof pouch before he too follows the old man across.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 7, 2007)

Kalen gracefully dives into the pool and swims across with no trouble. He emerges, dripping, on the other side, and enters the small room, crinkling his nose at the odor of the the dead Penkus. 

Almost immediately, his sharp senses locate an irregularity on the back wall of the room. It doesn't take long for Kalen to find the outline of a secret door in the stone, and a well-hidden catch which will open it.

Meanwhile, Bael and Col make their own entries into the pool, albeit reluctantly. Chongo makes a bit of a face at Col's request for aid, but complies nonetheless. As the barbarian powerfully swims back, with Col's possessions held in one strong arm above his head, the warmage and archivist awkwardly swim in his wake. Both of them struggle to make it across, but fortunately, these waters aren't too difficult. Bael arrives ahead of the old archivist, and Col finally makes it, pulling himself feebly from the water like a half-drowned rat. It wasn't pretty, but at last, the entire party has crossed the pool. Everyone stands ready to consider the corpse of Penkus, the note he bore, and the newly-discovered secret door.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2007)

"Nice work, Kalen. You have keen eyes, indeed." The rogue presses his ear against the new-found secret door, hoping that he can hear something beyond.


*Listen +2*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 7, 2007)

Col, briny water dripping from his water matted beard, indecorously puts back on his equipment. His now bushier eyebrows accent his sour look as he examines the tattoo and the note, taking a moment to sketch both and a likeness of Penkus in his notes.

OOC: Kn: Local and Nobility on the tattoo on Penkus' note, especially this "Lady" and her "Lotus."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 7, 2007)

A dripping Bael restrings his longbow and waits.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 8, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Nice work, Kalen. You have keen eyes, indeed." The rogue presses his ear against the new-found secret door, hoping that he can hear something beyond.
> 
> 
> *Listen +2*



All is quiet from behind the secret door.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 8, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col, briny water dripping from his water matted beard, indecorously puts back on his equipment. His now bushier eyebrows accent his sour look as he examines the tattoo and the note, taking a moment to sketch both and a likeness of Penkus in his notes.
> 
> OOC: Kn: Local and Nobility on the tattoo on Penkus' note, especially this "Lady" and her "Lotus."



Even Col's prodigious amount of knowledge cannot help him here. He doesn't recall having heard of these elements before. Perhaps a little gathering of information will be in order if/when he ever escapes these tunnels...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2007)

*Anar Tovanni*

"All is quiet beyond."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2007)

"*Laid low by the black grasp of Veldimar Krund, alas poor Penkus, we knew you not. But we thank you for the directions to Vanderboeren's hidey hole. A few names are a good place to start searching once we make our exit and take up the trail of the betrayer again*."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2007)

Anar makes sure that all of his companions are in position and ready, grasps hold of his borrowed sickle, and triggers the catch on the secret door.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2007)

Col waves distractedly at Anar, busy sketching and copying. "Oper 'er already." Chewing his lip, he mutters to no one in particular, "Lotus? Who be these blasted Lotus blighters?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 11, 2007)

Last couple of days have been very full, sorry. Here we go...

At Anar's careful touch, the secret door swings open, and the golden glow of the sunrod spills into a 10x15 room. The air in the chamber is stale, yet unlike the rest of the chambers in the complex, the place seems quite dry - even dusty. Cobwebs hang in thick sheets from the ceiling, and against the northern wall sit three large sea chests.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

Kalen rubs his hands together. "*Hidden room with pirated treasure chests? Let's see what we have here. This is a place I might expect some traps if they had the resources to set some up instead of just cursed souls and verminous beasts. Hold back just a minute while I check it out, but please feel free to jump in should any spider ponies jump out of the cobwebs.*" Kalen steps in alert for pits and spiders as he moves to check the chests for traps.

ooc Search +10


----------



## Legildur (Apr 11, 2007)

Bael unconsiously releases his held breath as the room reveals no particular nasties.  Seeing Anar in his element, the elven warmage resumes his watch of the way behind them.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2007)

The old man licks his already wet lips as he sees the chests. "The do be once smuggler's tunnels, they be. Mayhap some'n good ta 'elp us out."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2007)

Anar moves aside, knowing that Kalen's senses are much keener than his own. He offers the elf a small nod as he moves past, and stands ready to defend his companion.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 11, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen rubs his hands together. "*Hidden room with pirated treasure chests? Let's see what we have here. This is a place I might expect some traps if they had the resources to set some up instead of just cursed souls and verminous beasts. Hold back just a minute while I check it out, but please feel free to jump in should any spider ponies jump out of the cobwebs.*" Kalen steps in alert for pits and spiders as he moves to check the chests for traps.
> 
> ooc Search +10



(Take 20 Search) 
Kalen takes his time, and carefully looks over everything in the room, alert to any sign of danger or threat. Everything seems clear, though. It seems the room holds nothing other than the chests.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

Kalen will proceed to open the chests one after the next in succession then.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2007)

The old man pushes his way through the throng, hovering over Kalen as he opens the chests. Thoughts of escape have temporarily left his mind.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 11, 2007)

Kalen, as confident as he can be that there is no danger here, reaches out to open the lid of the first wooden chest...only to find that it is securely locked!

A quick examination of the other two chests reveals that they are locked up just as tightly as the first.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2007)

"Ah, leave this to me," says Anar, sliding the sickle into his belt. He quickly retrieves his tools from his beltpouch, unrolling them on the floor beside him as he kneels near the first chest. After again thoroughly searching each container, he withdraws his picks and begins to work on the locks. He works slowly and carefully, taking his time with each one.



*Search +4 (Take 20...can't be too safe), and Open Lock +9 (Take 20). If he fins a trap, he will obviously try Disable Device +6.*


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 11, 2007)

*Treasure!*

It takes some time, as the locks on these old chests have aged quite well....but Anar's patient approach pays off as he successfully picks the lock of each in turn. As the third lock springs with a loud 'click', everyone gathers around to see what treasures these forgotten smugglers' chests might hold.

The heavy lid of the first chest opens with a creak, and reveals that it is filled with silver and copper coins! There must be thousands, and they glitter in the glow of the sunrod. (7500 cp and 1500 sp to be exact...)

The second chest reveals a dozen old, leather bags. 10 of the bags each hold gold pieces, 100 per bag. The last two bags each hold a handful of assorted gems.

Finally, the third chest is opened, and its contents revealed...8 assorted potions vials, a wand, and a small jade coffer. Three of the potions are easily identified as potions of cure light wounds, and another looks just like the elixirs of swimming in Col's possession. The other four are less obvious in their function.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2007)

Anar let's out a low whistle as he opens each chest to reveal the treasure. After all three of them are open, he smiles widely at his companions. "Quite a haul, my friends, quite a haul."

Still smiling, he rolls his picks and probes back up and replaces them in his belt pouch.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2007)

Col pushes his way through and picks up the unknown potions, coffer, and wand. He scrutinizes the object, looking for any identifying marks, then takes a moment with each potion---shaking, wafting, every-so-slightly sampling---to determine what they are. Finally, he'll chant a simple orison from a Baccobite to detect magical presence.

OOC: Just RP on the coffer/wand unless examination determines anything; Spellcraft checks on the potions first. if he can't id them that way, he'll use Spellcraft w/ _detect magic_ to id the school of the potions, coffer, and wand.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

Kalen picks up a pile of copper coins and with a smile lets them slide through his fingers. "*Indeed it is Anar*."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 12, 2007)

Bael can't help himself as he hears the exclamations and comments and he moves into the room to catch a glimpse of the treasure.  His discipline finally reasserts itself as Col starts his examination, and the elven Warmage resumes watch for any surprises behind them.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 13, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col pushes his way through and picks up the unknown potions, coffer, and wand. He scrutinizes the object, looking for any identifying marks, then takes a moment with each potion---shaking, wafting, every-so-slightly sampling---to determine what they are. Finally, he'll chant a simple orison from a Baccobite to detect magical presence.
> 
> OOC: Just RP on the coffer/wand unless examination determines anything; Spellcraft checks on the potions first. if he can't id them that way, he'll use Spellcraft w/ _detect magic_ to id the school of the potions, coffer, and wand.



Having already identified three potions of Cure Light Wounds, and one Elixir of Swimming, Col sets those four aside, and concentrates on the unknown liquids.

Drawing upon his vast knowledge, the mad archivist is able to quickly identify two others...one a draught which will render the imbiber invisible, the other a restorative elixir which will aid one who has been weakened, slowed, stupefied, or otherwise temporarily impaired. (One potion of invisibility, one potion of lesser restoration)

The final two potions are more tricky, and Col finds that sampling is the order of the day. In so doing, he discovers that one potion causes his skin to take on a tougher, woodlike texture for a brief instant. The other causes some small scratches to instantly heal...Col concludes this must be a healing draught of some kind, but it seems that it is considerably stronger than the others just found.

Kalen, meanwhile, takes and examines the narrow wand of dark wood. After just a few moments of experimentation, it seems clear that this wand allows the casting of a spell quite familiar to the beguiler...mage armor. The wand is fairly well worn, so it is unikely to be fully charged, but Kalen cannot tell exactly how many charges do remain. (Wand of Mage Armor: X?? Charges)

As Col casts his spell to detect magical auras, he nods as the dweomers confirm the identifications already made. The two yet-unidentified potions have auras of transmutation and conjuration, respectively. (Casts Detect Magic)

Col also discovers a magical aura emanating from the jade coffer. However, a closer look reveals that the aura is in fact coming from _inside_ the coffer. Col quickly opens the small box, and discovers within a light brown gemstone, resting on a small velvet cushion. This is the actual source of the magical emanation, a moderately strong aura of conjuration. (A knowledge/spellcraft check may be in order, here, stonegod).

OOC: Okay, I took some liberties with the identification here, but time is short, and I don't want to get too bogged down on it.  Feel free to begin the discussion of who gets what, and let me know what you're doing next, hmm? I'll update the top of the RG later tonight with a summary on the new loot. A good haul, congratulations!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

*Pinkus' armor didn't happen to detect as magic, did it?*


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 14, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Pinkus' armor didn't happen to detect as magic, did it?*



No, it doesn't detect as magic, but it does look like it would be a very nice [Masterwork] suit of studded leather, once scrubbed clean.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 14, 2007)

Bael starts laughing quietly.  The volume rises gradually for a bit before he cuts it short with a snort.  Turning his head to speak over his shoulder, the elven warmage says "And how are we meant to carry all that out of here and back to shore?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Bael starts laughing quietly.  The volume rises gradually for a bit before he cuts it short with a snort.  Turning his head to speak over his shoulder, the elven warmage says "And how are we meant to carry all that out of here and back to shore?"



The old man does not bother looking over his shoulder before responding. "Poor Bael. Gett'n the fear of bein' und'ground already? I 'eard too many of yer type do be crack'n like tha'. Once we be out o' here, we can always be a com'n back fer it. Now quiet, I'm'a werk'n."

With that, the old man continued scrutinizing the stone.

OOC: Kn: arcana and spellcraft, me guess'n. Do that before I have to do a UMD as last resort.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 14, 2007)

Bael grunts at the accuracy of the old man's conjecture and silently resumes watch.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2007)

Anar places a hand on Bael's shoulder. "Don't worry, my friend. It will be easy enough to come back for this once we actually find a way out. We can bring it out the way we came in."


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 16, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man does not bother looking over his shoulder before responding. "Poor Bael. Gett'n the fear of bein' und'ground already? I 'eard too many of yer type do be crack'n like tha'. Once we be out o' here, we can always be a com'n back fer it. Now quiet, I'm'a werk'n."
> 
> With that, the old man continued scrutinizing the stone.
> 
> OOC: Kn: arcana and spellcraft, me guess'n. Do that before I have to do a UMD as last resort.



As he lifts the brown gemstone from its cushioned resting place in the coffer, Col suddenly notices a small slip of paper tucked under the cushion.

Pulling it free, the archvist sees written with scrawled handwriting, _'Release my power, and the very Earth shall be yours to command.'_

[sblock=Col]
Col remembers hearing of gemstones that, when broken, summon forth elementals to do the bidding of the gem's owner. It may well be that this valuable is one such as these.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2007)

"*The gems, potions, and wand can all easily be carried with us now, they won't encumber us or prevent us from dealing with more unliving cursed foes. The coffer and coins, well, I won't be hauling along these copper coins for now, pretty as they are.*."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 16, 2007)

The archivist's eyes widen a moment upon reading something, then quickly tucks an the gem back into the coffer and into a sack. He then looks at the gathered. "Uh.... my mind seems to be muddled, but I do believe a dip in that thar pool may or may not lead ta a way out. Anyone want to check before resort'n to... other... means? We be hav'n those potions o'swimm'n if thar be some'n thar."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2007)

*Anar Tovanni*

"I would volunteer, of course, but Keoni is a much stronger swimmer. Perhaps he wouldn't mind taking a dip and seeing where the pool goes?"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 16, 2007)

Bael silently agrees that carrying out the copper coin is impossible right now. And he turns to look at the dragon shaman to see if he will agree to scout the way out.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "I would volunteer, of course, but Keoni is a much stronger swimmer. Perhaps he wouldn't mind taking a dip and seeing where the pool goes?"




Kalen rolls his eyes and smiles. "*Humans*." He snaps his fingers to summon his floating underwater lanterns, takes a deep breath, and dives in himself to go exploring with his superior elven senses.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

"Or, Kalen could go," says Anar with a wry smile as the elf dives into the water.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 17, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen rolls his eyes and smiles. "*Humans*." He snaps his fingers to summon his floating underwater lanterns, takes a deep breath, and dives in himself to go exploring with his superior elven senses.



Kalen plunges once more into the murky depths of the pool, glad for the illumination afforded by his dancing lights. It doesn't take long for the elf's keen vision to spot the tunnel Keoni spoke of. Swimming hard, Kalen arrows through the water toward the opening.

The tides in the pool are a little rough, so Kalen finds forward progress somewhat troublesome. Still, he resolutely presses on. After Kalen has swum forward a bit more than 30 feet, he sees that the tunnel opens up into a larger body of water once more, about 40 more feet ahead (the tunnel is about 70 feet long total). By this point, the gray elf's air is beginning to run out, as well. He must decide whether to press on, or turn back.

OOC: For previous forays into pools, I haven't bothered with Swim checks, per the RAW. This time, however, I did. I won't reproduce the die rolls here unless asked, but Kalen has been under water for 12 rounds (half the time he can hold his breath).  Of those twelve rounds, he made successful DC 15 Swim checks on exactly six of them (for 7.5' forward progress each time...12 feet to the bottom of the pool, then 33 feet into the tunnel), and failed the other half (for no progress). If you have any questions about this, feel free to ask.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2007)

Kalen will come back and break for air. "*There is a wicked tide current, you have to fight every step of the way. It is only about seventy feet long before it opens up, but I was running out of air after only making it half way through. I could not see where it opens up into, just that it opens up into a pool above.*"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

Anar raises one eyebrow as Kalen emerges from the pool and speaks. "Perhaps Keoni should try? As I tried stating earlier, he is the strongest swimmer among us. We could give him a rope to take along, and he can lower it down the trapdoor so not all of us have to make that swim. And if there isn't an exit that way, it seems we will all die of hunger eventually anyway."


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 17, 2007)

Keoni nods with Anar's assessment.

"Yes, I will go.  I grew up among the waves of my island, it is colder here, but the water will not bother me."

He leaves his shield and spears lying on the ground at his feet, checking his dagger in its sheath.  He calmly walks to the waters edge, breathing slowly as he centers himself for the swim.  He takes one final, deep breath and plunges into the waves, attempting to push himself through.

[sblock=ooc]Swim +9[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 17, 2007)

The old man watches as the shaman prepares his dive. "If yer need 'elp, we do be 'avin' this drought to make ye like an eel at tha' swimm'n."

OOC: We found a _elixir of swimming_ in the belongings if you feel Keoni needs it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 18, 2007)

Keoni, confident in his natural affinity for the water, eschews Col's offer of magical assistance. Instead, he bids good luck to his companions, and dives into the water. Chongo gathers up the dragon shaman's spears and shield, then looks to the others and says, "Now what?"

OOC: What will the others do, now that Keoni has departed in search of an exit? Presumably, head back toward the trap door entrance in hopes that Keoni can open it from above, but I thought I'd ask.

[sblock=Keoni]
Keoni dives into the cold, murky water and immediately wishes it was the warm, clear water of his home. Having already seen the emerging tunnel at the pool's bottom once, he has no trouble locating it again. Swimming with great strength and alacrity, the shaman makes good progress, but quickly realizes he failed to consider the need for light. As the dim light of Bael's sunrod fades behind him, he realizes he can only rely on his natural instincts for direction now. He presses on, allowing the tide to guide him. After swimming some 70 feet down the tunnel, he sees faint light ahead. Continuing on, he realizes that it is sunlight! Emerging from the tunnel into the open water, Keoni sees warm streams of sunlight breaking the surface above. With great sweeping strokes of his lean arms, he arrows toward the surface, and breaks the water's plane after ascending only some 20 feet.

Gasping for air, Keoni takes stock of his situation, and realizes that he is not far from shore. Some fifty feet ahead, he marks the Shrine of St. Worgul, and realizes that it would not be a very difficult swim to reach the edge of Shadowshore. Even closer behind, the rocky outcroppings of Parrot Island jut from the bay. Keoni can't help but remember his friends, still trapped below...

OOC: hafrogman, I rolled those Swim checks for Keoni, and he made it to the surface of the bay in 16 rounds...well within the limit of his ability to hold his breath! Now, we'll be looking at more Swimming, plus maybe Climb and Survival checks for Keoni to find his way back to the clearing where Vanthus trapped everyone below...[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 18, 2007)

[sblock=Malvoisin]Laughing churlishly, Keoni quickly abandons his "friends" and quickly swims his way to Sasserine's red light district to indulge his time in lascivious wassails.

Er. . .

I mean. . .

Lungs bursting as he breaks the surface, Keoni does his best to calm his breathing once more as he treads water and assesses the situation.  He casts his gaze along the rocky shore of Parrot Island, searching for some place to find his way onto dry land once again.

[sblock=ooc]Climb +6
Survival +5
Swim +9

How far from the original landing beach am I?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 18, 2007)

Putting all the potions and the coffer in a safe place---on himself---for now, Col begins once again the distasteful task of trying to swim across the pool. "Chongo, I'll need yar to carry me gear over. And no gett'n th' scrolls a'wet!"

OOC: Col's ready to move back.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2007)

"*I think I'll give it another shot, it'd probably be best if there were two of us out there just in case there is anything waiting on the shore*."

Kalen will try again.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2007)

Anar shakes his head as Kalen disappears once more beneath the pool's waters. "Trust," he says simply to his companions. He then pulls a pair of heavy canvas sacks from his pouch and begins filling them with coin.

"I hope our friends make it, because we'll never get all this out of here without their aid."


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 18, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*I think I'll give it another shot, it'd probably be best if there were two of us out there just in case there is anything waiting on the shore*."
> 
> Kalen will try again.



Kalen dives once again into water of the pool, striving determinedly to follow in Keoni's wake. Unfortunately, the beguiler struggles even more this time to navigate the underwater currents. Whether due to the chill of the water, or just simplk fatigue, Kalen has only progressed about ten feet into the tunnel when he feels his air begin to fail.

Frustrated, the gray elf surfaces again with a gasp, looking over at his companions in resignation.

OOC: Voadam, Kalen made only 3 successful Swim checks in his first 12 attempts, so that try was certainly not too fruitful. I'd say that if you are dead set on Kalen swimming out the tunnel, it would be wise to avail him of an elixir of swimming first.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 18, 2007)

[sblock=Keoni]Keoni looks over at Parrot Island as he bobs in the warm sun's rays, and recognizes that he is on the northwest edge of the isle. Unfortunately, the rowboat piloted by the ill-fated Shefton Rosk beached on the eastern shore. It seems that more swimming is in order, as the island is not that large. Keoni can only hope that the waters are safer than trying to scale the sheer rocky bluffs that make up most of Parrot Island's shoreline.

It takes the tired shaman longer than he likes, but he does eventually circle the island, and spots the small, sandy beach where the group had landed the day before. Somewhat surprisingly, the rowboat is still there. Apparently, Vanthus assumed no one would survive to use it again, so he didn't bother disposing of it.

Keoni uses his own survival skills to retrace the path into the underbrush, one hand on his dagger's hilt. No threat rears its head as he presses on beneath the cacophony of screeching monkeys and birds. Minutes later, he emerges at the clearing where all the troubles began. He sees the unburied trap door which leads below, closed tightly, and covered with a number of large, heavy stones.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 18, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Putting all the potions and the coffer in a safe place---on himself---for now, Col begins once again the distasteful task of trying to swim across the pool. "Chongo, I'll need yar to carry me gear over. And no gett'n th' scrolls a'wet!"
> 
> OOC: Col's ready to move back.



Chongo sighs heavily, but begins to gather Col's gear for the swim back across the pool. He looks to Rhun and the others, waiting for them to finish gathering treasure so he can follow their lead.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2007)

Anar laughs as he sees Kalen surface. "No luck, eh?" he asks the soaking wet elf. "Trust Keoni. He'll make it. Now, lend a hand and help us drag this loot out of here."


*Anar will carry as much as he can.*


----------



## Legildur (Apr 19, 2007)

Bael silently prepares his long bow for the water crossing once it has become clear that Keoni has not returned via the water and so is either dead or will be soon opening the trap door.  He assists in carrying whatever he can and suggests using ropes to aid the crossing with so much loot.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar laughs as he sees Kalen surface. "No luck, eh?" he asks the soaking wet elf. "Trust Keoni. He'll make it. Now, lend a hand and help us drag this loot out of here."
> 
> 
> *Anar will carry as much as he can.*




The elven gambler says "*The dice aren't with me on this one. That tide is a killer. I'm exhausted from what would normally be a trifling distance. Give me a hand up, hand me my hat, and I'll be glad to carry those gems*."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 20, 2007)

"Did you see any sign of Keoni?" Bael asks of the dripping wet elf as he unstrings his bow.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

"*Fresh as he was he quickly outstripped me and was doing fine when I had to come back to surface*."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 20, 2007)

Bael nods his head in understanding. "Good. So as long as there are no surprises waiting for him above, then he should be right to open the trap door we came down."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Anar smiles. "Unless he decides to leave us to our fate or gets eaten by a shark or some such," jokes the rogue, somewhat short of breath as he lugs his canvas sacks of coins along behind him.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 20, 2007)

Putting their faith in Keoni's swimming and survival skills, the rest of the party realizes that the best thing to do is be ready underneath the trap door when he arrives. The group begins to retrace its steps, having gathered as much of the loot from the smuggler's chests as they can carry.

The swim across the tidal pool is still slow, especially for Col, but with the others' help, he does finally make it. The slog back through the shallow waters of the urchins' tunnels does involve a few slips, but fortunately, no one lands on any of the sickening, venomous urchins' spines. Even more importantly (to Col), none of his stuff gets wet, thanks to strong Chongo's efforts. The party steps over the bony corpse of Veldiamr Krund, and wrinkles their noses at the stench of ancient, mouldering pirate corpses and dead crabs. At last, the group arrives back underneath the sealed trap door, where the dead body of Shefton Rosk still stares up at them grotesquely in the fading light of Bael's sunrod. As the last of the rod's magical glow fades, the group can only wait in the dark and pray to whatever gods they may serve that Keoni will succeed.

After what seems a long wait, at last, there is sound from above. The reverberation of several large, heavy objects being dragged off the door above reach the welcoming ears of the party! Moments later, the heavy slab of the trap door lifts with a groan, and the rays of the warm, late afternoon sun spill down into the shaft, temporarily blinding those below. As vision returns, the familiar face of a certain dragon shaman peers down from above. Keoni has done it!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

"Ah, fresh air...I was beginning to think I'd never smell that again." Anar smiles up at his companion. "Perhaps you could tie off a rope, and toss it down to us?" The rogue is obviously anxious to escape the tunnels and return to civilization.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 20, 2007)

Keoni grins down at the others, squinting to make out their faces in the murky darkness below.  They look rather worn out, and he supposes he must look somewhat the worse for wear himself.  Still, he is glad to have survived Vanthus's little trap.  Breathing heavily he considers Anar's request.

"As it happens, I have no rope, and I would not wish to have attempted that swim with one tied around me.  I can check the rowboat if you wish, but it might be easier for you to toss a line up to me.  Tie a rock to one end to give it some heft and it should reach.  Then I can tie it and you may start climbing."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Anar nods at Keoni, and then turns to the tribesman. "Well, my large Olman friend...you should be able to throw your rope up the shaft with no problem at all."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

Kalen bends down to where the descent rope Vanthus cut lies at the bottom of the shaft and hands it to Chongo.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

*OOC: Chongo has a rope and grappling hook noted on his char sheet.*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 20, 2007)

Col waits a bit impatiently, checking the sanctity of his notes.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 21, 2007)

Bael's mood brightens as the first natural light in a couple of days reaches him. He closes his eyes and savours the sensation of the small amount of light that passes through his eyelids.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 21, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen bends down to where the descent rope Vanthus cut lies at the bottom of the shaft and hands it to Chongo.



"Got it!" Chongo says with a big grin of his white teeth. He quickly finds a smooth, round rock and lashes it the end of the rope. Then, with a heave of his arm, he throws the rock up to Keoni. The dragon shaman catches it with no trouble, then uses his own skill to tie the rope to the hook in the wall, where it had rested before Vanthus cut it the day before. Once the knot has been tied securely, Chongo gives it a hard tug to test its security. Satisfied, the barbarian grabs ahold and begins to shimmy up the rope. "Chongo go first, help pull others up, if needed."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2007)

As soon as Chongo reach the top, Anar quickly ties the bottom of the rope to the sacks of coins that he has been lugging along. "That will anchor the rope, and allow us to pull the goods up once we reach the top," he explains to his friends. That done, he grabs hold and begins to clamber up the rope, bracing himself against the wall of the shft as he goes.


*Climb +3*


----------



## Legildur (Apr 21, 2007)

Bael mentally prepares himself for the climb and makes the attempt once Anar is finished.
*Climb +1*


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 22, 2007)

[OOC: It's only a DC 5 Climb Check to get to the surface, so let's just handwave the die rolling.]

Once Keoni has secured the rope, Chongo easily climbs to join him at the surface. Anar goes next, tying off his loot bags to make their transport to the surface easier. Bael goes next, and although a bit slower, he reaches the top without incident. Col and Kalen follow behind, one after the other, and within a few minutes' time, the entire party is standing in the late afternoon sun on Parrot Island. Although exhausted, hungry, filthy, and battered, the group is whole...Vanthus' trap has been overcome!

[OOC: Okay, I'll hold up to see what the next move will be. The row back to Sasserine's Shadowshore district is assumed, but where to from there? And what about the treasure?]


----------



## Legildur (Apr 23, 2007)

On reaching the top, Bael turns and faces the sun, soaking up the rays and revelling in the warmth.  After a minute or so, as the rest complete the climb, then the elven warmage looks across the water to Sasserine and ponders their next actions. "That was definately an experience I don't want again," he mutters, thinking on the zombies and numerous near-death experiences of his friends. 'Friends?' he thinks to himself and smiles. 'Yes, probably.'

"What next?" he asks of the others.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2007)

The old man pats himself off as he stands on open ground again, and squints into the sunlight sky. After a moment, he looks into the hole. "Well, we be needed ya strapp'n lads to float them thar chests ovar har were be ken be haul'n them up. Then, we'll need to be waitin' ta nightfall ta move 'em out---best we let anyone's a watch'n not a notice our escape. Once that be settled, then thars some a talk'n to be doin'."

An odd look comes over Col's face, the grin of cat about to catch a mouse. "Ya. We need ta be  talk'n w' dear old Penkus. If we can 'ave th'Lady pony up th'coin and we ken fin' an appropriate source, Penkus may be a'sing'n fer us soon." He looks with that grin down into the hole. "'Cause we a'both wanna get tha' bastard Vanthus."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

Anar helps where he can to bring all of the booty out of the smuggler's tunnels. The rogue is not one to leave even a single coin behind.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2007)

Kalen looks at Col, his mind quickly coming to conclusions about the old sailor's plan "*What questions are you thinking poor, poor Penkus would like to answer to help us*?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen looks at Col, his mind quickly coming to conclusions about the old sailor's plan "*What questions are you thinking poor, poor Penkus would like to answer to help us*?"



"If he truly be after Vanthus as we do, than a question or two 'bout these Blossom's and thar lair be up our alley. Insider information, har har! It be that or you and Anar be hoof'n it ta be ask'n questions 'bout the street." Another sly grin splits his face. "An', as fer as we be known', only one parson know he be dead. I know ya high flaut'n magicks may be a'used to imparsenate a dead man, eh?" Col chuckles to himself at the thought. "What better than the word from the men 'imself?"

Col looks a moment at Chongo thoughtfully. "Chongo, do ya not have a'work at that Taxidermists where ol' Penkus' note is a'say'n these Blossom's be?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 24, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col looks a moment at Chongo thoughtfully. "Chongo, do ya not have a'work at that Taxidermists where ol' Penkus' note is a'say'n these Blossom's be?"




Chongo nods. "Mmm-hmm, the dead spider pony thing. Fellow there going to stuff it for me. Big hit with the Horns, I hope."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

"So, we're spending the night here on the beach, then?" asks Anar, glancing about.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 24, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "So, we're spending the night here on the beach, then?" asks Anar, glancing about.



[OOC: Considering that it's now getting on in the afternoon, and the fact that it would probably take some time to haul all those coins out of the tunnels, it seems reasonable to me that darkness would be falling by the time the job is done. I'm not sure if Col was suggesting sleeping on the island, or just waiting for darkness to fall to row the treasure back across to Shadowshore. If the latter, the timing will work out well enough, without making camp. But, hopefully stonegod will clarify.

BTW, where is the party headed once back in the city? Directly to Lavinia's place? The Taxidermists Hall? Somewhere else?]


----------



## Legildur (Apr 24, 2007)

"I for one would like to be back in civilisation tonight," says Bael as he looks wistfully across the stretch of water to Sasserine. "And no doubt Lady Lavinia would welcome us with a warm bath and cold wine, no matter the hour," he adds with a sigh before returning to help with the treasure.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 24, 2007)

"We not be stay'n on this 'ere rock more than need be. Just to be use'n the cover of dark to keep eye's a from us."

OOC: No need to stay on the island. Just wanted to lay low until dark.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

Anar beams at his companions words. "Thank the gods! I was afraid I was going to have to spend another night dirty." The rogue offers a wink to Bael, who he is truly starting to enjoy the company of. "A bath, and a drink, and perhaps a nice massage would be an incredible way to end this day."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 24, 2007)

The old man tosses an odd look at the rogue. Apparently, he does not see the merits in a bath a massage when there is work to be done.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 24, 2007)

Bael grins at Anar's words of support, visualising the bath house they found on the first day. "While there is nothing really there in the treasure that I would claim, maybe I can buy a composite longbow made by one of my kin.  Maybe even something with a pull matched to my strength."
_Edit: Fixed reference to Anar_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Bael grins at the other elf's words of support[/COLOR]





*Anar isn't an elf.  *


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "If he truly be after Vanthus as we do, than a question or two 'bout these Blossom's and thar lair be up our alley. Insider information, har har! It be that or you and Anar be hoof'n it ta be ask'n questions 'bout the street." Another sly grin splits his face. "An', as fer as we be known', only one parson know he be dead. I know ya high flaut'n magicks may be a'used to imparsenate a dead man, eh?" Col chuckles to himself at the thought. "What better than the word from the men 'imself?"
> 
> [/COLOR]




With a flash and a twinkle Kalen turns from his bedraggled elven finery and handsome golden haired self into his best guess of what Penkus would look like alive. Appropriate clothes are no problem for the elf, but imagining the man alive and not disfigured by disease requires some creative license. "*However not having seen him hale or heard his voice it will be a bit tricky. I could do a dead on impression of him as a disease covered walking corpse coming after Vanthus for revenge, but I'm not sure how quickly his associates will pick up on him alive. In any case, how do I look?"*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 25, 2007)

Col nods at Kalen's performance. "Arr, that be the right of it. I think we can be use'n a more scarred look for Penkus so that it be close enough---givin' a visible sign of 'trauma' that traitor would have put 'em through t' convince 'is mates. Tha' tattoo is key, we must make a sure that be kept." The scholar rubs his chin a moment. "If we can be finding a discrete cleric to be a'com'n out 'ere---after we 'clean' it, o' course---they can be doin' the question'n to get 'is voice, me think."


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 25, 2007)

While Penkus' unblemished appearance is rather hard to fathom due to his fetid, bloated condition, it does seem that Kalen's disguise should be a passable resemblance to the dead thief. Of course, the only way to find out for sure would be to put it to the test against his former allies.

Col relents from his insistence on bringing the dead Penkus back into Sasserine, as he finds little support for the idea amongst his companions. However, everyone agrees that the treasure found below must be taken along tonight. To that end, the six adventurers work together, using rope and muscle to haul out the coins, gems, and magic items. It takes some time, and when the rowboat is finally loaded, the sun has nearly set, and the group is so exhausted that everyone feels as though they could drop at any second. Still, they know they can't stay the night on the island. Clambering into the (very crowded) boat, Chongo and Keoni take the oars, and the party shoves off, heading for the lights of Shadowshore.

The trip takes a bit longer than it might normally, due to the fatigue of the rowers, but the boat lands at a small, unobserved dock without incident. The party sets foot on the welcome wood of the dock, more than 36 hours since departing with Shefton for Parrot Island. The companions know that they need to rendezvous with Lavinia and inform her on what they've learned...but what to do with the treasure chests?

[OOC: You guys want to lug the treasure through the streets, or try to stash it somewhere? Note, I'm really talking about the bulky coins, not so much the easily portable gems, potions, etc.]


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 25, 2007)

Keoni takes a seat on the chest of coins, considering its rather immobile nature.  He breathes heavily of the dockside air, rubbing his still damp hair as he considers the city streets.

"Well, we still have work to do it seems.  We cannot leave this here.  It may be safest at our lady's home, do we have the energy to get it there?  I doubt many would try to take it from such a group as ourselves, and I would like to meet the man who could run away with it. . . but it will still be a long walk, I expect."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Anar isn't thrilled with the idea of leaving any of the hard-earned booty behind, and the look on his face makes that plainly known. "The gold and silver at least we take...the copper we can hide and come back for if you are afraid of carrying it through the streets."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 26, 2007)

"Or someone could fetch a wagon or cart from Lady Lavinia's?" Bael suggests as he rests sitting on the chest of copper coins.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 26, 2007)

Col shakes his head. "Th' waters must have turned yar heads ta mush! The Lady do be livin' in the Marchant District!" He points across the waters to the south to the collection of docks and such in the distance. Then he waves at the nearby cliffs to the west and the waterway and fallen bridge to the east. "Thar be no land route from the shadowed shore! A water coach we be need'n!"

OOC: Should be a online map of Sasserine somewhere, but that's the geography I remember.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 26, 2007)

Bael nods his head in acceptance of Col's explanation.  "Then what are we doing on this dock?" he asks. "We have our own water taxi," he adds, gesturing loosely towards the craft they just rowed across from the island.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 26, 2007)

Keoni nods slightly.

"It was Shefton's boat. . . I doubt he will be returning for it.  But as to where he "rustled it up" from, I could not say.  We use it for tonight, but after that I can't imagine we will want to keep it, lest it attract questions."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

"Then let us be on our way back..." says Anar, loading things into the nearby boat.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 26, 2007)

The wisdomw of Col and Bael's arguments cannot be ignored, and so with some groaning of tired limbs, the party loads the treasure chests back into the boat. Unfortunately, Vanderboren estate is all the way on the opposite side of the Merchant's District, and so it is rather late when the boat makes its landing at the Merchant's dock. Aching backs and arms drag the heavy chests through the streets as quickly as possible...the good news is that it's not far to the estate now. The party is unmolested by the Watch, or Sasserine's more undesirable element as they make their way.

Even at this late hour, the door is answered dutifully by the familiar face of Kora Whistlegap, who rapidly ushers the group inside with a relieved look on her face. "You just leave those heavy things right there, they will be safe," she says bluntly, in reference to the chests. "I'll fetch Mistress Vanderboren straight away!"

The party proceeds down the hall to the familiar dining room. It's only minutes before Lavinia comes rushing into the room. She is still dressed in spite of the late hour, and her cheeks are flushed. She rushes immediately to Anar, grabbing the rogue in a fierce hug that takes even the dashing ladies' man by surprise. Then, regaining her composure, she seems equal parts relieved and angry as she pulls free of Anar and cries out, "*Where have you all been?* I've had people looking for you all day, with no trace to be found throughout all of Sasserine...Keltar Islaran is dead! Murdered in his sleep last night, and left in a horrible state...eviscerated they said! The harbormaster is murdered, and no one has seen any of you all day, and I was worried sick, and..."Finally, stopping her rambling, she allows the party's filthy, wounded, haggard state to register in her brain. She repeats in a much softer voice, "Where _have_ you been? Are you all right?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

"Apologies, m'lady," says Anar, with a quick bow and wide smile from the unexpected hug. "I'm embarrassed to admit it, but your brother Vanthus got the drop on us. He sealed us in some old smugglers tunnels beneath Parrot Island. There were...things best not spoken of walking within those corridors. But we dealt with the threats as best we could, and finally escaped this afternoon."


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 26, 2007)

Keoni bows his head in shame.

"We attempted to track your brother, but were led astray.  Betrayal and murder found us, and your brother eluded us, but not before taunting us and leaving us for dead.  We have been battling our way out of his trap, and it sounds as if he has been busy in our absence.  Your brother is a dark man, m'lady."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 26, 2007)

Open hearing the news of the harbormaster, Col ticks off some numbers on his hands, ignoring the rest's comments about their missing days. "Err... no, not the Feast of All Consumption. Age o' Worms be put to rest.... 'Avn't seen the 'Fires Below,' so it no be the Cataclysm of the Nine..." After enumerating a few more occult sounding nonsence, the old man announces loudly to the room. "I am most sure that Islarn's death do be no occult significance."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 27, 2007)

"*The good news is we found your brother and some of the things he's been up to. The bad news is what he's been up to. Pirate partners, betrayals, murder, and cursed deaths, though the source of that curse is not yet known to us yet. As Anar said, he got the drop on us and left us in a death trap. The good news is we escaped, Vanthus doesn't know it yet, and*" Kalen again performs a flash and twinkle and appears as Penkus dressed in sharp Sasserine nautical clothing "*we met one of his late partners. We will take this up again, but first*" The disguise falls from the bedraggled and weary elf "*I am in need of a serious bath, a good glass of wine, and while we are at it some steamed mushrooms would not be amiss either.*"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2007)

Bael quietly murmurs assent as Kalen mentions the bath and wine.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 2, 2007)

Lavina takes in all the comments, seeming to grow sadder as she listens. At last, she takes a deep breath, then says softly, "Capture him alive if you can...but if he makes that impossible, I understand. I ask only that his death be merciful and quick." As tears begin to form at the edges of her eyes, Lavinia adds, "Kora will see to food, drink and baths for you. Excuse me!" Crying, Lavinia rushes from the room.

[OOC: Respond as you like to the above, but now we will need to establish a game plan for the night or following day. It's safe to assume Lavinia has some minor healing and restorative items in the house, so everyone can start the next day at full strength. Obviously, introducing Eyvi will be important, and so will distributing the treasure from underneath Parrot Island. Beyond that, you may want to Gather Information on the streets, check out the Taxidermists' Guildhall, check in with affiliations, etc. I'll leave things in your capable hands.   ]


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

The old man snorts at the Lady's abrupt exit, obviously possessing little in the way of sensitivity. Or tact. "Hmph. Good thing she got others t'do 'er dirties, w'all that blubber'n." He continues to gnaw on some of the late night food.

OOC: I'll think of Col's plan's later tonight; It'll take a while to 'Colize' them


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2007)

"*Vanthus seems to have backstabbed everyone who worked with him, killing off his trail. Do we see any clues besides Penkus' notes to lead to his whereabouts? Taking Penkus' form may flush some more information, but its a chancy roll of the dice to stake our plan on*."


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2007)

Anar rubs his cheek, unhappy with the two days growth of beard that had gotten a start while the group was stuck in the smuggler's tunnels. "Well, I hate to be the one to bring it up, but could this note and the clues to Vanthus' location be yet another trap?"


----------



## stonegod (May 4, 2007)

Col spits out a bit of bone. "Unlikely. Me no be see'n Vanthus muck'n around, and he'd be in the danger o'th'zombie as well." He looks at Kalen a moment. "I do think be'n Penkus be best once we know more 'bout these Lotus and where they be, na before. Penkus would be a know'n about them, so pretend'n t'be 'im before we do be at th' place not as workable. Looks like some ya folks will need t'be doin' some ask'n first."


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 15, 2007)

While the others partake of the late night repast, and discuss some possible plans of action, Keoni and Chongo stand in the corner, whispering softly to one another. After a few minutes of this, Keoni approaches the table with Chongo right on his heels.

"Friends, Chongo feels that he cannot wait until tomorrow to act. He wishes to go and speak to the taxidermist who is stuffing his...'spider pony' trophy. Tonight."

Chongo chimes in. "He seemed like nice fellow...but if not, Chongo knows how to make him talk. Keoni go with me...you stay and rest. We will find out where Vanthus is, if animal-stuffer knows."

Keoni adds, "I tried to talk him out of it, but there's no reasoning with the stubborn mule. I'm sure the two of us together won't fall to any harm."

The darkskinned tribesman glares at the young shaman for a moment, then grins. "Come, we must go. Now."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2007)

Anar offers a nod and wave to his companions by way of farewell. "Watch your backs, my friends." The rogue turns back to the food before him, picking at the choicest morsels.

After a few moments, he continues the conversation with the remaining group. "You are certainly right, Col. I'm sure Vanthus wasn't wandering about those tunnels setting up another trap. He surely thinks that we met our makers beneath Parrot Island, and that gives us the advantage of surprise." Anar takes a sip of his wine before continuing. "The key, of course, is not to let him catch onto the fact that we are still alive while we try to track him down."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2007)

The old man glares at Keoni and Chongo as they turn to leave. "No good be com'n runn'n half-mast into t'tempest! Phaw!" The man does not seem happy to see his compatriots go.

Turning back to the others, he nods at Anvar's sentiment. "Yar. Best be lie'n low, be goin' out in disguise and not be hang'n 'round this har place. Mayhap take up at some other dive." The old man shrugs. "Best plan still be for ya all t'get what we can about these thar Lotus' in order to 'elp me `question' our good friend Penkus from beyond t'grave."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 15, 2007)

bael runs his hand through his blonde hair as he listens and thinks. "Be careful," he says to Chongo and Keoni. "We don't want to give away our knowledge of the Lotus to soon."

Keoni and Chongo leave and Bael now focusses on the discussion between Col and Anar. An involuntary shudder runs through as Col blithely mentions talking with the dead form of Penkus.

"Do we wait for Keoni and Chongo to return? They might find something. And what about the Lady, what would she know about the Lotus?"

ooc: Want to handle treasure distribution IC or OOC?


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 15, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> ooc: Want to handle treasure distribution IC or OOC?



OOC: Easier to do it out of character, unless there's any bit in particular you want to role-play about.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2007)

Anar grins at Col. "Ha, I'm sure you are knowing about all the dives in the city. Still, what you say is right. We need to minimize our time here; we don't want to be seen coming or going, and it is always possible that the servants here are on Vanthus' payroll."

Glancing at Bael, the rogue shrugs. "I'm not sure the lady Lavinia is in any state of mind to be questioned right now. After all, she just discovered that her brother is a murderour, cold-hearted bastard. We'd best be giving her a bit of time."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Glancing at Bael, the rogue shrugs. "I'm not sure the lady Lavinia is in any state of mind to be questioned right now. After all, she just discovered that her brother is a murderous, cold-hearted bastard. We'd best be giving her a bit of time."



Col waves his hand dismissively. "She be know'n. Family always be know'n, they just donna want t'be beliv'n it be true."

Col thinks of a few places they could hold up and suggests ones that would put them far from here.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 15, 2007)

Eyvi walks into The Skinned Man in the Shadowshore district and approaches the bartender.  "Ho, landlord.  I heard one o' my old shipmates was in town and might have stopped in here, name of Col Tobinson.  Older fellow, but good teeth.  He mighta been with a few other folks.  You seen anyone like that?"

ooc:  Gather information at -1


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col thinks of a few places they could hold up and suggests ones that would put them far from here.




"*But first, I am not going to pass up the opportunity for a bath after our extended stay in the water tunnels*."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2007)

Anar nods at Kalen's words. "Your words are wise, Sir Elf." The rogue gestures with both hands to indicate his own muck and blood covered appearance. "A bath and a laundry are certainly in order."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2007)

As they head off to the baths Kalen says wistfully "*Its too bad the old Jarl is a poor loser. A few of his frost giant bravos would not be amiss when we burst in on Vanthus. Oh well. At least he taught me some useful phantom magic after I won the Queen's game of Hearts. We'll make do I'm sure*." He then goes on to relate a fanciful tale of the quirks of the Frost Giant jarl he met at the Fey Court.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2007)

Col dismisses the need for a bath. Anar and Kalen were far to focused on their cleanliness and not enough on getting things done.

Instead, the old man focused on encrypting his notes about what was found below the island, caressing his new gem, and making a copy of the notes for the Seeker. It then dawned on him to ask them if they be having any maps of the Taxidermists. Or perhaps they might have something in the City records. Something to be looking into.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2007)

"Count me in for a bath!" Bael adds quickly. "Adventuring isn't all beer and skittles."


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 16, 2007)

covaithe said:
			
		

> Eyvi walks into The Skinned Man in the Shadowshore district and approaches the bartender.  "Ho, landlord.  I heard one o' my old shipmates was in town and might have stopped in here, name of Col Tobinson.  Older fellow, but good teeth.  He mighta been with a few other folks.  You seen anyone like that?"



ooc: Handwaving the skill check...

The barkeep, a homely man with lanky, dark hair wheezes, "Tobinson the Mad is it? Sure, I know'im. Him and 'is new friends made a show 'round here a few days ago. Askin' 'round for some noble. One o' them Vanderborens from down in the Merchant's District, I think."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2007)

As they relax in the bath while their clothes are cleaned, Anar can only roll his eyes as Kalen's tale goes on and on. "Bah, enough with the Frost Giant Jarl, my friend. I want to hear more about those fey princesses." The rogue offers his friend a sly wink. "Including when your going to introduce me to them?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 16, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> As they relax in the bath while their clothes are cleaned, Anar can only roll his eyes as Kalen's tale goes on and on. "Bah, enough with the Frost Giant Jarl, my friend. I want to hear more about those fey princesses." The rogue offers his friend a sly wink. "Including when your going to introduce me to them?"



ooc: Don't let Lavinia hear you talk like that, Anar! You cad.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 16, 2007)

> "Tobinson the Mad is it? Sure, I know'im. Him and 'is new friends made a show 'round here a few days ago. Askin' 'round for some noble. One o' them Vanderborens from down in the Merchant's District, I think."



"Aye, they do call him mad these days," Eyvi agrees.  "You have any idea where he's staying?  Or where he got off to, chasing this Wonderhosen fellow?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> As they relax in the bath while their clothes are cleaned, Anar can only roll his eyes as Kalen's tale goes on and on. "Bah, enough with the Frost Giant Jarl, my friend. I want to hear more about those fey princesses." The rogue offers his friend a sly wink. "Including when your going to introduce me to them?"




Kalen smiles, "*The next time the veils thin we'll make a go of it! Though you'll have to follow the rules for mortals, keep a key of iron on you at all times, not eat the food or accept any gifts while there, which will truly be a shame, or you'll risk your memory and a few years of your life serving as a page in the underhill court while a night passes here. But there are truly few sights to compare to Queen Titanias seven daughters*." 

The gray elf closes his eyes, it is hard to tell whether he is lost in reverie or enjoying the warm water after being chilled so long while drenched in the filthy tide catchings.

"*In the morning when Chongo returns with his information we should probably move quickly and be ready with force for Vanthus. Hooded cloaks should be disguise enough for while we travel to his lair*."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2007)

"Ah yes," says Anar, shaking his head sadly. "Nothing like a hooded cloak to show one's grasp for style. 'Tis a pity, really. Go to all the trouble to look good, and I can't even show it off."


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 16, 2007)

covaithe said:
			
		

> "Aye, they do call him mad these days," Eyvi agrees.  "You have any idea where he's staying?  Or where he got off to, chasing this Wonderhosen fellow?"



"It's VANderBORen, stranger. I don't know where Tobinson and his troupe's holed up, but like I just said, the VANderBORens are nobility here in Sasserine. You're in the wrong part of town. You want the Merchant's District."

ooc: Even though this barkeep may not know the directions to the Vanderboren Estate, it would be a relatively simple matter for Eyvi to find out its location by travelling to the Merchant's District and asking around. There's no reason to role-play it all out, covaithe, unless you want to. If you'd rather have Eyvi just show up on the estate's doorstep, that's fine by me.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 17, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*In the morning when Chongo returns with his information we should probably move quickly and be ready with force for Vanthus. Hooded cloaks should be disguise enough for while we travel to his lair*."



Bael nods in agreement to his 'cousin's' suggestion.  "What about Col's suggestion of 'speaking' with Penkus?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2007)

"That's not a bad idea, either," says Anar. "If we can learn something of use from the corpse, it could go a long way in helping us to get the drop on Vanthus and these Lotus folks."


----------



## covaithe (Oct 17, 2007)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> "It's VANderBORen, stranger. I don't know where Tobinson and his troupe's holed up, but like I just said, the VANderBORens are nobility here in Sasserine. You're in the wrong part of town. You want the Merchant's District."




"Sure, sure, Vanderboren, no need to twist yer sheets.  And he may be a noble, but Col was lookin' fer him in this dump, wasn't he?  Col may be a bit odd, but he's no fool.  Still, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask in the Merchant's district.  Man like Col, he'll be stickin' out a bit more there than he would here." 

Eyvi makes his way to the Merchant's District, and, asking around, finds the Vanderboren Estate easily enough, and speaks to the first guard or servant he finds.  "'Scuse me, friend.  I'm lookin' fer an old shipmate of mine, a man named Col Tobinson.  I heard he's had some dealings recently with the Vanderborens and I was wonderin' if ye knew where he might be found?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 17, 2007)

covaithe said:
			
		

> Eyvi makes his way to the Merchant's District, and, asking around, finds the Vanderboren Estate easily enough...



Eyvi's knock on the estate's door is answered by a matronly halfling woman who apprises the large northman with a keen, appraising stare. "Well? Who are you, and what's your business, knocking on the door at this hour? Speak up, it's late and I'm tired."



			
				covaithe said:
			
		

> "'Scuse me, friend.  I'm lookin' fer an old shipmate of mine, a man named Col Tobinson.  I heard he's had some dealings recently with the Vanderborens and I was wonderin' if ye knew where he might be found?"



"It may be so. Wait here a moment." Kora shuts the door in Eyvi's face. She finds Col alone in the dining room, mulling over parchments and muttering to himself, while the others are enjoying their baths. "Master Tobinson, someone is at the door, asking for you. Large fellow, burly...not from around here with that fair complexion and blue eyes. Shall I let him in, or send him away?"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 17, 2007)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> "It may be so. Wait here a moment." Kora shuts the door in Eyvi's face. She finds Col alone in the dining room, mulling over parchments and muttering to himself, while the others are enjoying their baths. "Master Tobinson, someone is at the door, asking for you. Large fellow, burly...not from around here with that fair complexion and blue eyes. Shall I let him in, or send him away?"



The old man quickly covers up his notes, and gives a squint eye to Kora. "Blimey, lass! I could'a been work'n on contain'n a fiend in har, and ya bust in like tha'! Best you be careful!" He then registers what she was saying. "Big guy? Who in the Hells... wait, I think I be know'n this brute. Best be lett'n 'im in, but be watch'n the valuables and the womenfolk. He's got th'pillag'n blood, Evyi the Cold Eye does."


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 17, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The old man quickly covers up his notes, and gives a squint eye to Kora. "Blimey, lass! I could'a been work'n on contain'n a fiend in har, and ya bust in like tha'! Best you be careful!" He then registers what she was saying. "Big guy? Who in the Hells... wait, I think I be know'n this brute. Best be lett'n 'im in, but be watch'n the valuables and the womenfolk. He's got th'pillag'n blood, Evyi the Cold Eye does."



Kora rolls her eyes at Col's antics. Without bothering to answer him, she returns to the front door, and opens it wide. Ushering Eyvi inside, the halfling woman says, "Come in, then. I don't know why you'd want to see him, but he's here. Follow me to the dining room." Kora shows Eyvi in, and the northman lays eyes on Mad Col, somewhat different than the Col he knew before...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2007)

Anar continues to luxuriate in his hot bath, though he makes sure to scrub all sign of dirt and muck from his body and hair. He even takes the extra effort to clean his nails. "One must look his best to capture the heart of fair maid," he says with a grin, winking at his companions. "Back to the subject at hand, though: I say in the morning we do a little poking around, and see what information we can turn up on the Taxidermist's Guildhall and these Lotus types. Someone has to have some information, and with a few coins and a little charm, we might even convince them to part with it!"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 17, 2007)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Kora shows Eyvi in, and the northman lays eyes on Mad Col, somewhat different than the Col he knew before...



Col's notes have been gathered at this point, and instead he is sitting akimbo at the table, across from the entrance. When Eyvi enters, the old man glares a the young warrior.

"What this be 'bout then, Cold One? I be doin' important work 'ere, too important to be bothered with that like of ya." His eyes narrow. "Unless you be know'n more about the Six Signs of the Elder Scourge. I be hear'n yer folk be hav'n ties there."


----------



## covaithe (Oct 17, 2007)

Col said:
			
		

> "What this be 'bout then, Cold One? I be doin' important work 'ere, too important to be bothered with that like of ya." His eyes narrow. "Unless you be know'n more about the Six Signs of the Elder Scourge. I be hear'n yer folk be hav'n ties there."



Eyvi quickly makes a sign of warding against evil.  "Is that any way to greet an old shipmate, Col Tobinson, with yer talk of scourgin' and evil signs and such?  Yer like to put a curse on someone."  Eyvi pulls up a nearby chair and sits in it, leaning towards Col and speaking in a loud whisper.  "I never expected to find you here, Col.  Word around the docks was that one day you was askin' a lot of questions about this Vanderboren, and then the next day you were gone.  What could I do?  I set out to find you.  So why are you here?  You bein' held by these Vanderboren thugs?"  Eyvi jerks his thumb towards the door, and flexes his shoulders menacingly.  "You need help bustin' outta here?" he says eagerly.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 18, 2007)

Anar said:
			
		

> "Back to the subject at hand, though: I say in the morning we do a little poking around, and see what information we can turn up on the Taxidermist's Guildhall and these Lotus types. Someone has to have some information, and with a few coins and a little charm, we might even convince them to part with it!"



"Let's wait until Chongo and Keoni return from their investigations in the morning," Bael suggests. "Maybe they'll uncover something without us all having to repeat the exercise and risk exposing ourselves."

"We also need to line up a cleric to do the dirty work with Penkus," Bael adds as he too meticulously cleans his nails.  "That suggestion of Col's was a sound one."

"Once we have those two things done, then I reckon we might have something to work with."

"My only concern is that it will take too long and Vanthus would have moved on."

"Now, have we got any way of getting a map and floorplan of this place the Lotus are hiding out?  Maybe Lady Lavinia has a suggestion."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2007)

covaithe said:
			
		

> "You need help bustin' outta here?" he says eagerly.



The old man looks at the larger one as if he was the mad one. "Ya be daft, Cold One. That Vanderboen bit be hir'n me to do 'er dirty work. But if you be find'n us so easily, tha' be mak'n our ruse a bit more diff'cult." Col looks at Eyvi with a cunning look in his eye. "Aye, but maybe we be us'n it to our advantage."

The old man begins making his way loudly through the house, not particularly caring about it. Eventually, he makes it to where the dandies are doing their soaking.

"We be need'n t'be a'chang'n our plan. I be need'n some torches an' some of yar old clothes." The man grins devishly. 

"I need t'be kill'n us."

[sblock=OOC]Col will outline is "cunn'n" plan. As people know the group was looking for them, he needs to put up some diversion to make sure they appear dead. So... suss up some of the zombie corpses to look like us with our clothes, but mangle, main and burn said bodies to be unrecognizable beyond said (torn and mangled) clothes. Leave some identifying paperwork on one of them to make it look like us and then let the bodies float. Have Eyvi or Lavinia identify them when they wash up. The only issue is that Kalen and Chongo may spoil it if something happens to them... so lets just do corpses of us, the fool them into thinking only those two survived. Plan?[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Oct 18, 2007)

Bael sighs as he hears the approaching noise of what can only be Mad Col.  Opening his keen elven eyes from his relaxation, he turns them on the door, and watches as Col bursts in.

His eyes narrow and flick to where his dagger rests nearby as he spies the newcomer behind his companion. But, trusting to Col's judgement, he doesn't move.

As Col outlines his cunning plan, Bael nods thoughtfully and relaxes a little as he realises that Col must trust the newcomer. "When do we need to do this?" he asks of the archivist.

"And when are you going to introduce your friend?"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "When do we need to do this?" he asks of the archivist.
> 
> "And when are you going to introduce your friend?"



"Feh. Be giv'n me and Eyvi yer clothes now, and he can be row'n me out thar tonight. Can even be us'n the dock har once Eyvi be gett'n us a boat. Best be us'n the cover o'darkness. Not like anything be left stirr'n down thar, ha!"

The old man then realizes what Bael meant by his other question. "The Cold One be Eyvi. Strapp'n lad from the cold. Got the plunder'n blood in 'im. Taught 'im to read, even if 'e no be hav'n sense. Apparently, 'e be a'worried about an old man's disappearance."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

"Oh, boy. Here we go," mutters Anar to Bael and Kalen as Mad Col begins to relate his plan. The rogue climbs from the bath as the old man speaks, unashamed by the nakedness of his slender, tone body. He grabs a heavy towel and begins to dry off, eventually wrapping the linen around himself in some semblance of modesty. 

As Col finishes speaking, Anar shrugs. "They already think we are dead, Col. Vanthus locked us in the tunnels beneath Parrot Island. We've not had any contact with anyone but Lady Lavinia and some of her staff since returning."

Turning his attention to the northman, Anar smiles and offers a slight bow. "Well met, friend Eyvi. I am Anar Tovanni, of Sasserine."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> As Col finishes speaking, Anar shrugs. "They already think we are dead, Col. Vanthus locked us in the tunnels beneath Parrot Island. We've not had any contact with anyone but Lady Lavinia and some of her staff since returning."



"Aye, a maybe before Chongo and Keoni be pok'n thar head above water and this lout be ask'n about me in Shadowshore! Best be mak'n it easy for them to be a'think'n us dead."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

Turning back to Col, Anar continues to argue his point. "But nobody in Shadowshore knows we were locked beneath Parrot Island. Only Vanthus and his associates. And they are the ones we need thinking that we are dead." The rogue sighs heavily. "If we go forward with your plan and word of my death reaches my mother, you'll be the one that has to explain to her what has really happened! Personally, I'd rather face those zombies all over again."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 18, 2007)

The slightly built elven male remains in the bath as they speak.  He makes a short gesture of greeting the new warrior companion of Col's. "Anar has a point," agrees Bael. "If everyone is thinking we are dead, then we won't be able to access our own families, associates or affiliations. I think at this time it might be more of a hindrance than a help."

"We still have to wait until Chongo and Keoni return before we do anything else."


----------



## covaithe (Oct 18, 2007)

"Hail, Anar Tovanni.  May yer axe never rust.  If you lot are friends of Col, yer friends of mine, and that's the gods' own truth.  Now, does someone want to explain to me what it is we're tryin' to get done that settin' fire to some zombies won't help with?  It sure sounds like a good plan to me." Eyvi settles on the rim of one of the bathtubs, which shifts dangerously.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

Anar grins at Eyvi. "If I ever get an axe, I'll hope it doesn't rust either," he quips. "Now...our clothing won't be dry until morning, though I am sure there are plenty of cloaks and robes in the cloak closet. Col's plan is aimed at making Vanthus and his associates believe we are dead; however, since Vanthus locked us in the undead-filled tunnels below Parrot Island with no way to escape, he thinks we are dead already."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Since Vanthus locked us in the undead-filled tunnels below Parrot Island with no way to escape, he thinks we are dead already."



Col wags his bony fingers at Anar. "That be yer assumption, and I already be tell'n ya how that jungle boy and the dragon seer be foul'n that up. Mark me words!"  Col storms off, dragging the big Eyvi with him.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

Anar sighs again as Col marches away. With a shrug he grabs a soft, heavy bathrobe and quickly wraps the garment around himself. Turning to his remaining companions, he smiles. "Brandy in the parlor?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2007)

Kalen nods as he comes out of his reverie and accepts Anar's invitation. "*Once Keoni and Chongo return I think it might be best to head straight in whether they learn anything or not. Vanthus has a habit of moving around from one scheme to the next and I'd hate to let him slip away before we can have a reunion. We'll have to be quick witted and think on our feet as we don't know the whole situation but it will probably be our best shot at catching Vanthus right now. And Col's Cold One is brawny enough to serve the jotun's purpose fine if he agrees to go with us*."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2007)

Col pulls Eyvi close as they depart the dadies. "Get me a boat. Thar be a dock 'ere ye can be us'n. Meet me thar. These louts donna know wha' be good fer 'em" He then goes to the laundry to find some of the gang's spare clothes, or whatever is available. The old man chuckles to himself as he does so. _Mayhap Miss Lavinia be lik'n to see that Anar nekkid._

His booty gathered, the old coot slips out the back.

OOC: Initiate Crazy Man Plot #43! While Col is out, he'll also try to think of a local Church that might be amenable to his crazed _speak w/ dead_ scheme. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 18, 2007)

Eyvi listens to Col and chuckles quietly.  When the others get up to go for brandy in the parlor, he hangs back, and instead goes out the way he came in.  

Outside, he will make for the docks and try to find a boat, preferably unattended and not clearly visible to any authority figures.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 18, 2007)

covaithe said:
			
		

> Eyvi listens to Col and chuckles quietly.  When the others get up to go for brandy in the parlor, he hangs back, and instead goes out the way he came in.
> 
> Outside, he will make for the docks and try to find a boat, preferably unattended and not clearly visible to any authority figures.



It doesn't take long for Eyvi to locate just such a boat, a dinghy that seems about perfect. Looking around surreptitiously, it appears to the northman's eyes that no one is nearby...


----------



## covaithe (Oct 18, 2007)

Eyvi walks calmly to the boat, climbs in, looses the mooring rope and shoves off.  He starts to row with the powerful, economical strokes of an experienced oarsman.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 19, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar sighs again as Col marches away. With a shrug he grabs a soft, heavy bathrobe and quickly wraps the garment around himself. Turning to his remaining companions, he smiles. "Brandy in the parlor?"



Bael raises an eyebrow. "Why not," he replies, already forgetting about Col's hairbrained scheme.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 19, 2007)

covaithe said:
			
		

> Eyvi walks calmly to the boat, climbs in, looses the mooring rope and shoves off.  He starts to row with the powerful, economical strokes of an experienced oarsman.



With the northman's strong arms and keen navigation sense, it is only a short time before Eyvi docks the small boat at the appointed rendezvous point, and looks for Col.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

Anar leads the way to the parlor, and makes a beeline for the sideboard upon reaching the plush chamber. Picking a likely looking decanter of pale brown liquid, the rogue removes the stopper and breathes deeply of the potent spirits. "Ah, my friends. This is the stuff." 

Agiley setting up three large snifters, Anar quickly pours a brandy for himself and his two companions. He hands the others their drinks and then grabs his own, sinking into an overstuffed armchair. He takes a sip of the liqour, sighing contentedly. Then he smiles. "A tasty meal, a hot bath, and a fine drink; is there a better way to relax after our latest experience? I think not."

Anar takes another sip, and then the garrulous rogue continues. "So Kalen...do you think that northman Eyvi has ever met the frost giant jarl?" Anar chuckles. "He looked something like a frost giant himself, what with those cold eyes and the near white hair!"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2007)

The old man waited impatiently for the Cold One, and when the northman finally arrived, Col unceremoniously dumped his bundle in the boat. "Parrot Island. That be where this be happ'n. Now, listen close. Yar be in this now, so best you be know'n what you be gett'n into har. See, Lady V be hav'n a scallywag of a brother..."

During the ride across, Col let Eyvi know the particulars of the Blue Nixie, Vanthus' apparently illicit activities, and the brother's cursed attempt to have the lot of them killed under the island. "So, now that we be find'n th'note of the dead Penkus, we be doin' our best to be keep'n outta view. If we be look'n to be taken to Locker Below, then Vathus and the Lotus be mak'n mistakes. Makes it a'easier to be find'n 'bout 'em."

In the dark, Col leads the burly young man into the thick of the island. After some time, they eventually find the trap door. After securing a rope and descending, Col shows the young boy the fruit of their forced labor below the island. "These be mak'n a fine crew, har! That one be built like that little one, and this be close enough for that other... Thar, make sure to be maiming the face and cutt'n off the ear.... No, you fool! Ya saw 'im nekkid! That birthmark be over thar!... We can be us'n some of there dried blood for the clothes, it'll do in a pinch."

After many hours of exhaustive work (Eyvi doing the majority of it), Col is finally pleased with the efforts. "Now for the final piece. Be dropp'n me off at the Vanderboens, and while doin', keep these weighted under th'blue. We want'n 'em water logged. Then, you be goin' back to Shadowshore w'them on yer boat. Be mak'n a big stink 'bout find'n the bodies. Say it be wear'n the clothes of yer friend Col. That be enough. Donna be say'n anything else! Ya not be as wily as that elf and yer lies be more transparent. Just plant the seed and begone! I'll be send'n word fer you at the Drunk Bear."

The old man smiled. He'd outthink Black Asmodeous himself.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 19, 2007)

Under Col's direction, Eyvi works enthusiastically at the bloody task.  In fact, Col has to stop him several times from severing too many limbs and arranging the corpses in crudely suggestive poses.  By the time the job is done, he is covered head to toe in dried blood and filth, even after a good scrubbing with sand and seawater, it is clear that his clothing is destined for the scrap heap as soon as possible.  "We shoulda taken another set of clothes from the baths," Eyvi grumbles as he laboriously rows the corpse-anchored boat back from the island.  

After dropping Col off with a promise to be at the Drunk Bear by mid-day, Eyvi rows back out to sea a ways, hauls the corpses back into the boat and covers them with a scrap of sailcloth.  Making for Shadowshore, he starts yelling as soon as the boat is moored.  "Watchman, to me!  Murder!  To me!  Help!  Murder!"  When a guard finally arrives, he throws the sailcloth aside and says, loud enough for the assembled crowd to hear, "I found these bodies a few miles up the shore.  Look, isn't that the jacket Col Tobinson was wearing a few days ago?" 

When the crowd presses forward to gasp at the mangled bodies, Eyvi slips to the back and ducks into an alley.  After rounding a few corners, he stops and takes off his soiled tunic and trews.  Clad only in smallclothes, he takes a roundabout route to a clothing merchant to buy a new outfit, glaring at anyone who looks like they're thinking about talking to him.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar takes another sip, and then the garrulous rogue continues. "So Kalen...do you think that northman Eyvi has ever met the frost giant jarl?" Anar chuckles. "He looked something like a frost giant himself, what with those cold eyes and the near white hair!"




"*He might not have met him, but he could easily have been one of his bondsmen housecarl warriors that accompanied the Jarl. If he was three times as tall as he is and had blue skin that is. They favored axes as well*."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

"Ah yes, the axe," says Anar, sipping at his brandy as he relaxes. "A savage weapon. Certainly not a gentleman's weapon, but they do have their uses. That one would have been of some good use in those tunnels."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2007)

*Bump, even though Mal hasn't been on in two months.*


----------

